#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-15
<Raiden_> дебиан реально не больше гну линукс чем другие. Старый и некомерческий - да. Но не более ) И вообще это просто часть тм, т.к. есть debian gnu/kFreeBSD - что совсем не линукс :)
<Raiden_> спать пойду
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет
<KREDO> privet vsem u menya fujitsu siemens s3, ne mogu ustanavlivat 11.04 server, pomogite!
<KREDO> kto-yest!
<zizitop> nikogo
<KREDO> narod pomogite mneeee!
<chapt> !rules|KREDO
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zizitop> расскажи свою беду, может кто и поможет
<KREDO> zizitop: ya raskazal
<zizitop> очень информативно
<chapt> вообще то транслит запрещен на канале
<TOR_02_RUS> вот енто что " fujitsu siemens s3"???
<KREDO> chapt: a v kanale vobsheto chto-ta mojna poleznoye a? ili tolka pravili?
<KREDO> eta server
<chapt> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<TOR_02_RUS> это я понял, просто фирму не прочитал
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, долго ядро пересобирать?
<zizitop> TOR_02_RUS: это зачем ещё?
<KREDO> TOR_02_RUS: vot i vopros da?
<TOR_02_RUS> zizitop:  да я так , для пот держания разговора:-D
<sharikoff> @voice KREDO
<sharikoff> предупреждаю
<zizitop> KREDO: а ты бы описал, на каком этапе фейлится
<zizitop> только по-русски
<TOR_02_RUS> :)
<chapt> eue b xnj gbitn ghb 'njv )
<chapt> угу и что пишет при этом )
<KREDO> îíî íå ìîæåòü íàéòè êàêîéòà ôàéëè â êàæäîì ýòàïå
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<KREDO> ono ne mojet nayti kakoyta fayli v kajdom etape
<zizitop> какой?
<chapt> а с чего ставишь? с диска или флешки?
<chapt> запускал проверку целостности дистриба?
<KREDO> s diska
<KREDO> ya skachal s ubuntu.com
<zizitop> KREDO: русский и кодировку UTF8
<KREDO> vobsheta 11.04 poydyo't dlya fujitsu siemens s3
<KREDO> zizitop: u menya netu takogo
<zizitop> какой клиент?
<KREDO> brauzer opera
<zizitop> ВНЕЗАПНО. у меня тоже.
<zizitop> поищи в настройках сервера
<sharikoff> @kban KREDO
<sharikoff> я предупреждал
<zizitop> так он и не узнает, как ставить 11.04 server
<ceval> :)
<sharikoff> @unban KREDO
<zizitop> теперь он узнает, как ставить 11.04 server
<zizitop> если вернётся, конечно
<Slukin> Привет всем, может кто-нибудь посоветовать хорошую программу для восстановления удаленных данных с флешки?
<Slukin> причем после форматирования
<The_MEk> Slukin: я под линух таких прог не нашёл
<The_MEk> под винду полно
<Slukin> спасибо за ответ)
<Slukin> я тоже ничего путнего не нашел, а под win вроде r-studio неплохая для флешек, но платная
<The_MEk> я alkid livecd на флеху закинул, там много разных прог есть и загрузиться с неё можно практически везде
<qoop> ïîðò êàêîé çäåñü? 6669?
<ubuntuhelp> qoop! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * suregood опечален, тут скучно %\
<alexzulu> а должно быть весело?
<suregood> alexzulu, должно быть интенсивно, судя по форуму)
<Sergey_IT> suregood, все интенсивно работают...
<TOR_02_RUS> угу, как негры ! ! !
<beznface> wine не устанавливает программы...
<skai> грустно...
<alexzulu> beznface, а как ставишь?
<beznface> открыть с помощью
<beznface> и далее
<alexzulu> а установку и удаление программ для чего придумали в вайне?
<alexzulu> обычно оттуда всё ставится хорошо если не умирает инсталлятор проги.
<beznface> а где он находится?
<beznface> установку и удаление программ в configure ??
<alexzulu> у меня в меню. у тебя не знаю. просто я с кедами.
<Slukin> кстати, не подскажите, какая файловая система лучше, и в чем различие ext2, ext 3, ext4, reiserfs...
<alexzulu> alt+f2 и wine uninstaller
<beznface> там просит прогу для удаления
<beznface> а мне нужно установить
<alexzulu> а сверху кнопочка установить есть.:)
<beznface> нет
<beznface> Удалить. о программе. выход
<beznface> только это
<alexzulu> вот у меня http://itmages.ru/image/view/257867/d70955e8
<Aceler> Кто-нибудь знает, как заставить Gimp применять эффект не ко всему изображению, а к выделенному слою?
<beznface>  у тя версия вайна какая?
<alexzulu> 1.2
<beznface> 1.0.1 у меня
<alexzulu> если точно то 1.2.2 у меня.
<alexzulu> в принципе старовата версия и у меня.
<beznface> а в 1.0.1 нет такого ?
<alexzulu> наверное нет. хотя должно быть. не помню.
<beznface> debconf выходит с пустым окном
<beznface> начинаю устанавливать 1.2
<beznface> что делать? народ
<beznface> как установить проги через вайн 1.0.1
<DenSpirit> есть команда для перевода имен файлов в uppercase?
<DenSpirit> а то на старых дисках с вендовыми играми с этим проблема
<DenSpirit> самой винде регистр файлов пофиг (layout.bin==LAYOUT.BIN) а вайн ругается(
<Pasha_49> Çäðàâñòóéòå
<Pasha_49> êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ñ óñòàíîâêîé sasc-ng íà ubuntu 11.04(2.6.38)?
<ubuntuhelp> Pasha_49! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sigwall> DenSpirit: prename 'y/a-z/A-Z/' layout.bin
<User029[web]> Debconf выходит с пустым окном ?
<User029[web]> что делать ?
<DenSpirit> sigwall: спасибо)
<sigwall> DenSpirit: но вообще вайну тоже должно быть пофиг
<DenSpirit> sigwall: он ругался на отсутствие файла LAYOUT.BIN
<DenSpirit> sigwall: установщик запущенный вайном. а на диске лежал layout.bin
<Raiden_> вайну пофиг на регистр
<Raiden_> ку
<Raiden_> вроде
<DenSpirit> *DONT_KNOW*
<User653[web]> не могу удалить вайн
<User653[web]> помогите!!!
<Raiden_> а как ты его удаляешь?
<User653[web]> через центр приложений
<User653[web]>  и sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<User653[web]> ве равно не получаетя
<Raiden_> при таком сносе остаются ~/.wine и меню скорее всего тоже. Т.к. у юзера создается - гномеры подскажут где.
<Raiden_> а вайн конечно же ты удаляешь командой выше
<nAgoHaK> re
<User653[web]> так как его удалить ?
<User653[web]> Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<User653[web]> так как его удалить ?
<suregood> У тебя синаптик или что-то такое сейчас запущено?
<User653[web]> нет
<suregood> А похоже, что запущено) Или ты некорректно остановил apt-get?
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: ты conky пользуешься?
<User653[web]> да
<User653[web]> я атановил
<User653[web]> остановил)
<User653[web]> перегрузиться ?
<User653[web]> или что ?
<suregood> Не, там надо какой-то файл удалить
<suregood> не помню какой
<suregood> посмотри, что у тебя лежит в /var/lib/dpkg/
<suregood> я просто на арче, тут менеджер другой, посмотреть не могу
<sharikoff> там кусок колбасы и пол батона
<sharikoff> и полбанки майонеза
<sharikoff> пакеты все под мусор ушли
<User653[web]> тут 16 объектов
<Raiden_> DenSpirit: иногда. Для скринщотов в основном пускаю или как апплет показывающий место на разделе для закачек. Остальное даже незнаю зачем надо )
<Raiden_> Зачем скажем постоянно мониторить температуру или нагруз на проц - это просто никому не надо. И температуру в своем городе можно увидеть в любой момент в браузере.
<Raiden_> остается одно - для придания понтового вида скриншотам
<User653[web]> <suregood> какой файл надо удалит ь
<User653[web]> ??
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: у меня температуру не может нормально показать( видюхи например
<Raiden_> User653[web]: надо было сразу начинать с текста ошибки. Тогда бы мой ответ был бы другим
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: знаешь как фон прозрачным сделать?
<Raiden_> DenSpirit: Ну незнаю ) у меня показывал
<Raiden_> DenSpirit: Эм, нет и это может зависеть от среды. Например мой конфиг был прозрачный, но под кде мне пришлось его править.
<Raiden_> так что в гугл
<Raiden_> или могу показат ьпоследний конфиг )
<DenSpirit> Raiden_: покажи. у меня пилится трафик
<DenSpirit> до шести вечера
<User653[web]> Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<suregood> User653[web], /var/lib/dpkg/lock - это файл или каталог? Если файл - его удаляй.
<User653[web]> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<User653[web]> что это ??
<suregood> User653[web], манами умеешь пользоваться? там все объясняется)
<suregood> User653[web], или ребутнись)
<dmay> suregood: вантузятнег штоле, ребутаться чуть что :3
<dmay> User653[web]: у тя там каких нить центров приложений, манагеров пакетов или ещё какой гадости не поназапущено?
<suregood> dmay, Ну он больше времени уже потратил, чем если бы ребутнулся) Я не виндузятник, просто время это такая штука, его стоит использовать рационально)
<Pasha_49> êòî-íèáóäü çíàêîì ñ êàðäøàðèíãîì? íóæíà ïîìîùü â óñòàíîâêå sasc-ng
<ubuntuhelp> Pasha_49! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> паша
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> ты долго будешь тупить?
<DenSpirit> Pasha_49: kodirovku pomenyai
<suregood> Я думаю он понял, что на него накинулись?))
<DenSpirit> suregood: да он второй раз так
<suregood> DenSpirit, Ну раз он с первого раза не понял..)
<DenSpirit> ни у кого проблем с rmvb не было на убунту? у меня тормозит жутко
<Pasha_49> так нормально?
<DenSpirit> Pasha_49: зашибись)
<Pasha_49> кто-нибудь знаком с кардшарингом? нужна помощь в установке sasc-ng
<suregood> DenSpirit, Не знаешь что такое rmvb, значит у тебя с ним нет проблем)
<DenSpirit> формат видео
<Pasha_49> нужно поднять сервер с iptv. ubuntu 11.04(2.6.38). Дрова Липлянина поставились, а вот скомпилировать sasc не получается, ошибку выдает. Если кто знаком с этим, могу в личку лог скинуть
<sharikoff> Pasha_49:  а нахрен этот саск
<sharikoff> лог на пасту выложи
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> прочитал
<sharikoff> лог
<Pasha_49> ой, http://pastebin.com/Gh8jPF8B
<sharikoff> тут смарел? http://mythtv-fr.org/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=18910
<Pasha_49> да, не помогло
<sharikoff> тады незнаю..
<sharikoff> с свн брал?
<Pasha_49> да
<Pasha_49> сам вообще новичек, по мануалам всё делаю
<sharikoff> поищи скопиленную
<sharikoff> я бы так сделал
<sharikoff> бинарник уже скомпиленный
<sharikoff> авось заработает
<Pasha_49> хм, спасибо, поищу)
<int_21h> привет всем!
<int_21h> я подключил две мышки к компьютеру -- одну для левой руки другую для правой. Подскажите как сделать так, тчоб одна из них работала в режиме "для левши"?
<lanceulot> hi
<GrafVampir> тест.
<User891[web]> добрый день
<User891[web]> кто-нибудь знает, как избавиться от непонятно зачем появившегося юзера proxy в gdm?
<User891[web]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> User891[web], Fail!
<User891[web]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> User891[web], Есть контакт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: здесь?
<User891[web]> кто-нибудь знает, как избавиться от непонятно зачем появившегося юзера proxy в gdm?
<DenSpirit> в какой папке находится все,что выводится в dash?
<Raiden_> dash это который /bin/dash ?
<Raiden_> ты про шелл?
<DenSpirit> нет
<DenSpirit> так называемый "пуск" в 11.04
<Raiden_> ясно
<DenSpirit> у меня там какая-то хрень появилась
<DenSpirit> в списке установленных прог ее нет
<DenSpirit> в синаптике названия тоже
<DenSpirit> при запуске открывает оперу на сайт 3dnews.ru
<DenSpirit> и все
<Raiden_> /usr/share/applications и ещё где-то у юзера, возможно в .local/share/...
<DenSpirit> никто не знает что это может быть?
<DenSpirit> значок -- черная шапка типа как федора
<DenSpirit> на белом фоне
<stolzus> у тебя завелась федора
<DenSpirit> не принадлежит никакой группе приложений
<DenSpirit> но значок зовется 3dnews ((
<stolzus> DenSpirit: открой в редакторе меню, нажми edit и посмотри какая команда соответствует
<DenSpirit> можно поподробнее?
<stolzus> у тебя ubuntu 11.04?
<DenSpirit> stolzus: да
<stolzus> и в разделе главного меню появилась непонятная штуковина
<stolzus> вот зайди в редактор меню
<DenSpirit> да
<DenSpirit> редактора нет(
<DenSpirit> или стоп
<stolzus> не обманывай меня
<stolzus> :)
<DenSpirit> вроде я знаю, где он есть
<stolzus> он в системных где-то
<stolzus> вот там, где галочки ещё ставить, чтобы скрыть/показать, выбери свой пункт и посмотри какая команда вызывается
<DenSpirit> о блин
<DenSpirit> винда пробралась ко мне в меню через вайн
<DenSpirit> и вместе с вайновой игрушкой воткнула ярлыки на какую то херь
<DenSpirit> ><
 * DenSpirit выпилил отображение вайновых программ
<stolzus> :)
 * DenSpirit тоскливо смотрит на не исчезнувшие ярлыки
 * DenSpirit думает перелогиниться
<DenSpirit> ничего не поменялось(
 * DenSpirit нашел ярлыки в ~/.local/share/applications
 * DenSpirit торжествует и наслаждается чистым пуском
<skai> DenSpirit: вантузятнеги на канале
<DenSpirit> skai: оО
<skai> DenSpirit: и нафиг ты с венды сидишь на нашем канале?
<DenSpirit> если я назову его dash, никто не поймет
<skai> почему?
<skai> мы умнее среднего вантузятнега и мы знаем нашу систему
<DenSpirit> в 11.04 та хуйнюшка слева сверху зовется dash
<DenSpirit> но когда я ее так назвал, Raiden спросил у меня,не про шелл ли я говорю
<DenSpirit> так что нех
<Raiden_> английский такой разнообразный, ну просто ппц. Уверен что есть ещё десяток вещей котоыре зoвутся dash
<Raiden_> )
<skai> @kban --user DenSpirit 600 остынь
<Isopropil> Шалом!
<Isopropil> Да уж, фигассе тут многолюдно...
<Isopropil> У меня тут вопрос такой. Может кто знает... В-общем, реально ли завести Xinerama+Compiz на двух слегка разных NVidia"вских карточках?
<dmay> линукс кеннот инту два монитора
<dmay> а уж тем боле больше
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<skai> Isopropil: не слушай его
<stolzus> что значит не идёт на два монитора?
<stolzus> к ноуту я даже чеплял
<stolzus> ц*
<stolzus> Isopropil: скорее всего реально, поищи инфу, я думаю это не столь редкий случай
<skai> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2011/08/20110808ru.jpg
<Guest4899> Скажите, что может быть такте, почему у меня ntfs разделы не монтируются? Gnome-disk utility ругается и не может примонтировать...
<stolzus> skai: зачёт :)
<Alagos> Кто пользуется джаббером, подскажите, как можно хранить онлайн историю переписки? Видел вариант с дропбоксом. Есть вариант с gmail-ом, но у меня pyicq работает корректно, а icq транспорт не всегда отображает контакты онлайн.
<Alagos> Может есть какие то более интересные варианты хранения истории?
<DenSpirit> как примонтировать sqfs?
<DenSpirit> просто примонтировать
<DenSpirit> в рабочую систему
<TBAPb> для того чтобы разово запустить прогу нужен cron или at подойдет?
<TBAPb> в какое то время
<DeaDrash> подскажите как из tty1 освободить tty7 ? под "освободить" я понимимаю - закрыть сессию, что бы можно было открыть новую, но в принципе можно и убить сессию.
<spider1> всем привет
<Umren> yo
<User891[web]> кто-нибудь знает, как избавиться от непонятно зачем появившегося юзера proxy в gdm?
<User891[web]> DeaDrash: из tty1 освободить tty7 — google://kill x from tty1
<DeaDrash> User891[web], пока что получается только узнать PID xorg процесса на tty7 командой "ps a"  и убить его через kill -9 *PID* но хотелось бы уметь не только убивать но и завершать сессию
<DeaDrash> всё таки kill -9 это жестоко
<skai> !pm > spider1
<ubuntuhelp> spider1, please see my private message
<DeaDrash> подскажите как из tty1 освободить tty7 ? под "освободить" я понимимаю - завершить сессию, что бы можно было открыть новую.
<Umren> ахз
<Umren> кие то у тебя сложные вопросы
<sigwall> DeaDrash: всмысле перезапустить DM ?
<sigwall> service gdm restart
<hanz0> Есть Ubuntu 11.04 и этот (http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3435426) образ, который сейчас пишется на диск. /boot/grub/menu.lst пустой, gparted  boot'ом помечает другой раздел, на котором все остальные файлы. Что нужно сделать для возможности выбора либо Ubuntu, либо WinXp при запуÑ
<DarthGrey> угу
<hanz0> Угу? Ок
<lukinfore> hanz0, так ведь виндос граб затирает
<lukinfore> если не с чего потом загружаться - лучше установи ее в виртульном чем-то
<hanz0> Это печально
<lukinfore> потом граб-апдей
<lukinfore> он ее должен найти и добавить
<hanz0> Второй хард не поможет?
<lukinfore> тогда и загрузишься
<lukinfore> поможет
<lukinfore> в биосе переклдючись просто
<hanz0> Ок, тогда его куплю
<lukinfore> а
<lukinfore> лол
<hanz0> Я сегодня уже ел кактусы
<hanz0> :с
<lukinfore> в смысле для даюл-бута не обязательно
<baltazor> всем привет, может кто знает почему не работает просто кнопка left в vlc (а если ставить Alt+left то работает) в версии 1.1.х vlc? В 1.0.x работало без Alt. P.S. Даже если в "Горачих клавишах" ставлю просто Left
<baltazor> ?
<DeaDrash> sigwall, service gdm restart  работает, а он убивает процессы без сохранения?
<baltazor> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<DeaDrash> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<sigwall> DeaDrash: конечно без сохранения
<sigwall> в линуксе заставить иксовую сессию завершиться извне это сессии вообще сложно :)
<DeaDrash> в том то и дело, если подвисли иксы в сессии, из неё уже не логофнуться =)
<DeaDrash> только в другую консоль выйти получается
<DeaDrash> хотя точно знаю что подвисли только иксы
<DeaDrash> странная вещь, если X-chat запускается из автозагрузки в трее нету ярлычка чата, а если запускать самому, то есть
<DeaDrash> это в 11.04
<DeaDrash> юнити глючит что ли...
<DeaDrash> может чат стартует раньше панели юнити по этому и не появляется?
<Alagos> где почитать про правильную организацию корпоративной сетки на линуксе?
<Dimka> Êàêîé ðàçìåð inode ëó÷øå âûáðàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Dimka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dimka> Какой размер inode выбрать?
<Dimka> !inode
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='inode'
<Dimka> !inodes
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='inodes'
<^DEMOSS^> привет народ )) поздравьте меня )))
<^DEMOSS^> 1- отобрал и сделал проект у веь студии за 150 000 РЭ  = http://tvoikupon.ru
<^DEMOSS^> 2-  скоро открытие веб студии - где я директор
<Guest47185> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Guest47185> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Guest47185> !op
<Guest47185> !op
<corehook> hi all
<corehook> нужна помощь ребята, установит ubuntu 11.04, поставил сверху compat-wireless, воткун DWA-126 wifi карту
<corehook> карта сети видит, пакеты инжектит, WPA/WPA2/WEP крякает
<corehook> вот только не хочет подключаться к вайфай сетям
<corehook> встроенная с удовольствием подключается, но дело в том что к DWA-126 я подключаю внешнюю антенну что позволяет далеко глядеть
<corehook> шо делать (
<corehook> необходимую инфу предоставлю по конфигурации
<^DEMOSS^> хмм
<^DEMOSS^> с таким не сталкивался
<^DEMOSS^> есть логи ошибок от оборудования ?
<^DEMOSS^> или проверьте логи программы
<corehook> приветствую, какие именно логи ?
<corehook> где их смотреть) dmesg ?
<corehook> встроенная brcm80211 пашет на ура но далеко стрелять не умеет как DWA-126
<corehook> dmesg|grep wlanX вроде показывает
<corehook> сейчас попробую подключится, выгрузив драйвер встроенной карты
<corehook> сек
 * corehook ping all
<corehook> чч
<corehook> сюда логи кидатЬ? 6 строчек
<corehook> root@corehook-notebook:/home/corehook# dmesg|grep wlan3
<corehook> [  747.343317] <30>udev[2251]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan3
<corehook> [  747.539948] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan3: link is not ready
<corehook> [  750.362647] wlan3: direct probe to 50:67:f0:17:f1:c0 (try 1/3)
<corehook> [  750.561553] wlan3: direct probe to 50:67:f0:17:f1:c0 (try 2/3)
<corehook> [  750.761240] wlan3: direct probe to 50:67:f0:17:f1:c0 (try 3/3)
<corehook> [  750.960883] wlan3: direct probe to 50:67:f0:17:f1:c0 timed out
<^DEMOSS^> нет, для этого существуют специальные сервисы
<corehook> сорри(
<corehook> в общем вот
<^DEMOSS^> пожалуйста пользуйтесь ими - pastebin.com
<corehook> да конечно, поспешил сорри
<^DEMOSS^> если подключаетесь программой - смотрите дирректории программы в /usr    or   /var
<^DEMOSS^> возможно в /etc
<corehook> network-manager
<^DEMOSS^> пересмотрите так же системные логи
<Adm> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Adm> !op
<Adm> !op
<Adm> !op
<Adm> !op
<Aceler> Да вы охренели.
<^DEMOSS^> Adm: в бан
<corehook> ctr
<corehook> sek
<^DEMOSS^> Aceler: привет
<^DEMOSS^> Aceler: вообще какашка флудерская 8( он и на иркнете задолбал
<^DEMOSS^> corehook: не сек. Пересмотр логов занимает порядка 7-20 минут
<corehook> xD
<Aceler> Интересно, как надо было собрать KDE в убунте, чтобы kmail не видела контакты из kaddressbook…
<op> !оp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='p'
<corehook> кароче нифига, ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan3: link is not ready и все
<op> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<op> !op
<Philipp2007> op Жжешь XD
<Philipp2007> А в нике восклицательный знак можно интересно? ))
<op> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<op> !op
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban op --host 100500
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b *.nwgsm.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> вот нахрена с такими хостнейами лезть?
<Philipp2007> А как вообще этот хостнэйм ставится? он же строится от имени компьютера а так же от провайдера?
<inkvizitor68sl> это PTR для IP
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop1:~$ host 8.8.8.8
<inkvizitor68sl> 8.8.8.8.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer google-public-dns-a.google.com.
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы пришли с этого IP - хостнейм был бы google-public-dns-a.google.com.
<Philipp2007> Спасибо за объяснение. Ни какой пользы правда от этих знаний пока не вижу.
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: работаешь кем, или собираешься?
<[Green]> снова школьники, скорей бы сентябрь
<Philipp2007> Да я работаю не по компьютерам. На производстве слесарем. Лучше уж гайки покручу чем целыми днями перед компом. Ты где школьников увидел? ))
<Philipp2007> Пытаюсь пингануть себя по этому хостнейму че то не катит. сейчас еще чуть по другому попробу
<Philipp2007> А в кубунту 11.04 тоже iptables стоит по умолчанию? чего то не могу его в сервисах найти
<tort> 111
<tort> тук тук
<Philipp2007> Приветствую . Чего тишину нарушаем? Спят все
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> кто чего из плееров посоветует?
<inkvizitor68sl> софтварных в смысле
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: у меня рабочий день проходит на свежем воздухе, на балкончике. завидуй.
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя... назвать свежим московский воздух свежим...
<inkvizitor68sl> это..эээ... ошибочно)
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё равно на балконе =)
<Philipp2007> Ну кому что нравится. ))) Зато я спать могу на работе. А в вечерние и ночные смены вообще начальства нет. А на балконе работать тоже курто
<Philipp2007> я qmmp юзаю. Удобное подобие winamp.
<tort> 111
<tort> салют!
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: я тоже могу спать на работе, тоже мне проблема
<tort> подскажите как установить питон 3,2?
<tort> скачал Python-3.2.1.tgz
<inkvizitor68sl> буду слушать в google music
<XuMuK> tort, распакуй в папку и прочитай read.me
<inkvizitor68sl> tort: .deb найти ломает?
<inkvizitor68sl> tort: http://pythonicway.blogspot.com/2011/02/install-python-32-on-linux-ubuntu.html
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку, ну че, ты "видел" Илюху?
<XuMuK> он в асе
<inkvizitor68sl> tort: http://www.google.ru/search?cx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=python+3.2+ubuntu ленивое чудище
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: do not disturb жеж?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ыыы)) у него всегда почти такой статус)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<XuMuK> ну щас он внатуре вроде спит
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<tort> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо большое. получилось)
<inkvizitor68sl> tort: не за чт
<secret> Всем большущий приветище
<secret> создаю через netcat туннель из корпоративной сети к своему удаленному компу. на удаленном компе nc -l -p 3020 ну и пробую подключиться nc мой ip 3020. выходит сообщение возможны подключения только по локальной сети. пробовал через team  viewer результат тот же. дело в iptabl
<inkvizitor68sl> ах, как приятно, когда висит только 3 таска в тудушке и ты не можешь их сделать прямо сейчас, потому что ночь
<inkvizitor68sl> недавно было 40, уф
<XuMuK> жесткая у тебя ораганизация)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-16
<sharikoff> господа
<sharikoff> у кого есть к ЯД привязанная карта?
<sharikoff> памажите
 * mva надавал Philipp2007 по ушам за сравнивание опенсорсного софта с проприетарным вендоговном и называние опенсорсного "подобием"
<mva> sharikoff: а в чем, собственно, дело? :)
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> ты про карту?
<mva> да
<sharikoff> да там по мелочи надо обналичить с яда было
<sharikoff> перевести на сбер
<sharikoff> а у меня альфа карты нету
<sharikoff> неуспел сделать
<Berkov> будущее уже наступило http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quGhaggn3cQ&feature=player_embedded
<Besogon> Е-мае, да что за модеры на русской убунту. Нахера мне mode v? Слушайте, есть серьезный вопрос. Он мне не дает спокойно жить уже довольно долго, хотя это и не касается Ubuntu. Кто знает как правильно называется эта хрень справа от окна, за которую к
<skai> @kick Besogon еще раз сматеришься - всего провайдера отправлю в выходные. и да +v ставится автоматом всем вебклиентам.смирись
<Besogon> Да пошли вы пидоры
<skai> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.253.*
<skai> всего две недели и у школоты наконец закончатся каникулы.как же хорошо станет
<MagicLover> Думаешь он ещё раз придёт? Чего всего провайдера-то? :)
<MagicLover> Кажется ты часть Авангарда из Питера отправил в бан. :)
<MagicLover> Нет?
<Snowdrift> всех их кто через веб морду пойдет
<User666[web]> есть ли текстовый редактор с фичей показа кода символа у курсора. заколебался искать
<adminn> ./configure && make && make install что это значит?
<chapt> компилишь и устанавливаешь что то из исходников
<Infra_3600> adminn, это сборка и установка по из тарболла
<adminn> как это сделать?
<adminn> я имею в виду что вместо чего подставить?
<chapt> как сделать, распаковываешь исходники
<Infra_3600> adminn, сначала тарбол развернуть и зайти в папку куда развёрнут
<adminn> зашёл
<chapt> заходишь в директорию, куда распаковал, смотришь чтобы там был make  файл и вводишь эту команду
<Infra_3600> adminn, надеюсь зашёл под шеллом, а не в графике? )
<adminn> там только Makefile.am и Makefile.in
<adminn> Infra_3600 гг
<adminn> под шеллом
<Infra_3600>  Makefile просто еще куда ни шло )
<chapt> а что ты такого устанавливаешь страшного, если не секрет, чего в репах нету?
<Infra_3600> а эти с точками уже не помню что значат )
<adminn> я тоже всё забыл
<Infra_3600> может Makefile появляется после ./configure
<adminn> ну перешёл я в эту паппку под шеллом и что дальше?
<Infra_3600> дальше ./configure && make && make install
<Infra_3600> и энтер )
<adminn> bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Infra_3600> неправильный тарболл )
<chapt> набери ls
<chapt> что показывает?
<Infra_3600> README есть хоть там?
<adminn> мля я на уровне выше остановился не в ту папку перешел гг
<adminn> усё спасибо
<Pasha_49> подскажите, может кто ставил sasc-ng? При компиляции проблемы
<Pasha_49> или кто знает где последний патч на него найти можно
<[Dmitry]> Таааакс
<[Dmitry]> Ну здрасте
<[Dmitry]> @voice
<[Dmitry]> @devoice
<[Dmitry]> Права еще остались даже :)
<[Dmitry]> @nicks
<ubuntuhelp> [Dmitry], [Green], [TridenT], ^DEMOSS^, abadello, Aceler, akaWolf, alexzulu, Amblnb, amgarching, arinov2, artus|znc|, Asti, bazhang, Berkov, ceval, ChanServ, chapt, conan_chief, crazymouse, DarthGrey, De_Abler, Deck`, dflurker, edgbla, enhydra, Ep5iloN__, freeman_u, grad, GrafVampir, hohohehe, Infra_3600, Infra_HDC, inkvizitor68sl, Isopropil, jpds, Kerng, kroxiksut, KyuuBe, (1 more message)
<[Dmitry]> @more
<ubuntuhelp> locobot_1, MagicLover, mc_fail, Momoka, mva, Nikoli, Offoffoff1, only_you, Pasha_49, Philipp2007, poncha|laptop, Poshlykov1, sc66pda, seif-, sharikoff, sig_wall, sinarionn, skai, Slukin, Snowdrift, spro0t, TomFarr, Tunker, ubuntuhelp, ubuntulo1, vdrandom, VEvgeniyV, vladTO, volgruk, Volkodav, wbfa, XuMuK, and |rapidsp|
<[Dmitry]> :)
<[Dmitry]> Чо спите то
<Offoffoff1> чо?
<Snowdrift> ?
<Offoffoff1> [Dmitry]: В Ubuntu все работает
<Pasha_49> а я с убунту неделю назад только познакомился....
<[Dmitry]> Offoffoff1: Хаха, у меня нотик греется так что мама не горюй
<ceval> ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭ, хватить найлатить
<[Dmitry]> @devoice
<vdrandom> о хайлат хайлайт
<vdrandom> не хайлайть меня
<vdrandom> :)
<[Dmitry]> Offoffoff1: Вот скажи, как мне заставить fancontrol работать с моим ноутом?
<Offoffoff1> [Dmitry]: изучить вопрос, почитать интернеты, отправить информацию автору.
<[Dmitry]> Да.. Тут ничего не изменилось
<[Dmitry]> И да, кто мне войс дал? А ну выходи
<[Dmitry]> Хватит прятаться а то щас логи буду грепать
<DenSpirit> пожертвуйте ssh сервер для туннелирования http
<sharikoff> ты буишь сайты бомбить а я сидеть? =)
<DenSpirit> ты сможешь проверить,если что
<DenSpirit> loic я пока не балуюсь
<GrafVampir> с добрым утром)
<DenSpirit> охайё!
<Guest61554> где лежит кэш chrome? поиском не нашёл(
<DenSpirit> скопируйте сюда файл из 11.04 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81ubuntumenuproxy онегаай
<Alagos> в пиджине есть ad-hoc комманды?
<GrafVampir> хм....на какнале про убунту приветствуют на японском)
<GrafVampir> жесть)
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: это плохо?
<GrafVampir> та нет...забавно))
<DenSpirit> ^^
<GrafVampir> тогда получается что на канале аниме говорят про *никсы)
<sharikoff> за аниме на канале накажу
<GrafVampir> так я ж нече такого))
<GrafVampir> просто сказал)
<DenSpirit> sharikoff: ТТ почему?
<GrafVampir> и мы не обсуждаем аниме)
<sharikoff> потому что оффтоп
<GrafVampir> =)
<DenSpirit> а если чобитов?
<GrafVampir> :D
<sharikoff> накажу
<sharikoff> предупреждаю
<DenSpirit> V.V
<GrafVampir> отшлепай его)
<DenSpirit> >>
<sharikoff> @voice DenSpirit
<sharikoff> @voice GrafVampir
<sharikoff> лучше скажите как на циске прозрачно белый адрес прокинуть внутрь локалки
<GrafVampir> а что раньше у нас небыло голоса?
<sharikoff> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<GrafVampir> О_о
<GrafVampir> так я же не нарушал =_=
<GrafVampir> меня подставили!
<sharikoff> 2.13 http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<GrafVampir> а при поиске канала, клиент ИРС смотрит по всем сетям или только по подключенному серверу?
<sharikoff> по серверу
<sharikoff> двоечник
<GrafVampir> та я токо вчера первый раз зашл в IRC
<sharikoff> и начал озоровать
<GrafVampir> злой ты...)
<sharikoff> еще какой
<just> скажите, в убунте 11,04 при установке можно выбрать тип раздела raid?
<just> скажите, в убунте 11,04 при установке можно выбрать тип раздела raid?
<just> походу убогое не умеет ставится на рейд...
<NoOova> Всем привет.
<NoOova> кто настраивал сендмейл под дебиан\бубунту?
<MagicLover> > скажите, в убунте 11,04 при установке можно выбрать тип раздела raid
<MagicLover> У тебя контроллер показывает разделы на рейде как обычный винт.
<MagicLover> Какие проблемы?
<MagicLover> На всех современных компах чипсет поддерживает рейд... Никаких проблем ны было.
<DenSpirit> почему banshee-lyrics-extension может считать,что я не подключен к интернету?
<DenSpirit> если я к нему покдлючен
<DenSpirit> и как это расширение в этом убедить,если что*
<MagicLover> А как мне перейти с 32 бит на 64, чтобы всё осталось? Ядро поменять достаточно? :)
<MagicLover> Подозреваю, что нет. Кто-нибудь менял?
<Sergey_IT> MagicLover, на форуме обсуждалось
<Nikoli> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/79758.html#2
<conan_chief> друзья привет помогите "перевезти" команду "if ! /bin/ping -W2 -nq -c5 -f 8.8.8.8  >/dev/null 2>&1"
<conan_chief> особенно вторая часть после '>'
<skai> conan_chief: и куда тебе ее везти?
<GrafVampir> наверно камаз надо...
<|Amblnb|> Всем привет. делаю "~/sven-0.6$ configure –prefix=/usr" пишит конфигурэ неверная команда, чего ему ненравится?
<skai> |Amblnb|: не задумывался ты над ./configure?
<|Amblnb|> В каталоге такого небыло ) Теперь префик непринял, но а без него пошло, спасибо
<JollyR0ger> kto mozhet pomo4'?
<|Amblnb|> skai: А где маке файл должен лежать?
<|Amblnb|> Хотя я его как и конфиг вижу, а использовать немогу (
<JollyR0ger> ????
<skai> !translit > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<skai> !ru > JollyR0ger
<skai> !rules > JollyR0ger
<skai> !pm > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<JollyR0ger> все спят?
<skai> !ask > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<JollyR0ger> grub не работает, чо делать?
<skai> !q > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<skai> ой ненадолго моего терпения хватит...ой ненадолго
<skai> !q1 > JollyR0ger
<skai> !paste > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<JollyR0ger> у меня установлена Ubuntu 11.04. поставил win7. В результате нету запроса на выбор системы
<skai> !grub > JollyR0ger
<ubuntuhelp> JollyR0ger, please see my private message
<conan_chief> друзья привет помогите "перевезти" команду "if ! /bin/ping -W2 -nq -c5 -f 8.8.8.8  >/dev/null 2>&1"
<conan_chief> это часть скрипта для переключения с основного на резервный канал интернета
<skai> conan_chief: средняя педаль автомобиля, тебя уже спросили.куда ты собираешься перевозить?
<Nikoli> conan_chief, переводить != перевозить
<Marchael> Привет, можно убунту обновить до убунту сервера без переустановки?
<Marchael> просто подключить репозитарии от сервера будет достаточно?
<skai> Marchael: help.ubuntu.ru
<Alagos> Раздаю инет с одного компа на другой через нат. sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1 - до ребута?
<BeznFace> Привет Народ!!!
<Alagos> И вот еще что. Прописал в сетевой интерфейс через нетворк менегер ip и маску, что бы инет раздать, а через ifconfig я его после ребута не вижу... Что не так?
<BeznFace> кто нибудь знает программы для Убунты для записи звука + эффекты?
<BeznFace> ?
<Alagos> Как правильно сделать на убунту десктопе раздачу инета через нат, что бы при перезагрузке все продолжало работать?
<BeznFace> тут по ходу никого нет
<BeznFace> Alagos  мы задаем вопросы друг другу)
<Alagos> !ask BeznFace
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask BeznFace'
<Alagos> хм
<BeznFace> Alagos а игры без проприетарного драйвера  будут запускаться:
<BeznFace> ???
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <==  и подборка статей(немного устарело): http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6900.0
<BeznFace> мдаааааа я тоже нашел ответы на твои вопросы именно там
<BeznFace> позырь
<Alagos> Дык... мне нужно что бы при перезагрузке запускалось
<Alagos> А так я настроил раздачу
<BeznFace> как ты настроил ?
<Alagos> sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1
<Alagos> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<BeznFace> а дальше :
<BeznFace> ?
<Alagos> Ладно. Я просто их в rc.local допишу и все
<Alagos> Ну и в нетворк менеджере вписал для раздающей сетевухи 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
<BeznFace> а почему 1.1 ???
<BeznFace> не 0.1
<BeznFace> ??
<Alagos> потому что у меня на eth1 192.168.0.*
<Alagos> Что бы конфликта сетей не было
<camael> Где evolution хранит файлы писем?
<BeznFace> Alagos нельзя в автозапуск пустить
<BeznFace> ?
<hanz0> Мне вчера сказали, что если надо при поставленной убунту добавить в граб винду (которая этот самый граб затирает), то достаточно сэмулировать винду в чём-то виртуальном, а затем дать грабу самому определить запущенную виртуально ОС и добаÐ
<hanz0> Это так?
<pahan> привет, готовлю исходники для сборки с ./configure, но одна зависимость в репозитории отсутствует, я ее сам собрал. Как теперь указать что эта зависимость там где я ее установил??
<alexzulu> запусти ./configure -h должно указать какие ключи доступны.
<pahan> да я пробовал их там немерено, может кто сходу знает?
<alexzulu> да и в принципе если ты правильно собирал то доже просто при конфиге должно найти само если на месте. от пакетного менеджера это не зависит.
<alexzulu> тут вроде телепатов нет.
<alexzulu> множество программ, множество ключей.
<pahan> я в /opt поставил оно и не видит
<alexzulu> что поставил? какие ключи есть у конфига?
<alexzulu> желательно ещё и файл INSTALL читать внимательно если емть.
<alexzulu> *есть
<Alagos> Комп жутко тупит при проигрывании звука. Иногда перезапускается так, будто нажали клавишу ресет. При проигрывании звуков, звук иногда пропадает на время, а потом доигрывает типа. Что это может быть?
<Alagos> Могут ли это быть вздутые кондинсаторы на мамке?
<alexzulu> Alagos, могут быть неблагоприятные по активности солнечные дни.:) точнее смотри на параметры системы при работе.
<alexzulu> может тупо память сжирает что.
<Alagos> А как посмотреть из-за чего вообще система падает? Я что то в dmesg | less так ничего и не нашел...
<alexzulu> ну дмесг то новый с каждой загрузкой.
<alexzulu> посмотри сислог.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. Мож кто сталкивался cron запускает задания с запаздыванием на 3 часа. Хотя date выводит правильное время. Все ето творится в контейнере openvz
<pahan> Alagos, у меня тоже проблемы со звуком были. Удалил pulseaudio и норм стало
<AndreX> ку
<Abbattar> q
<BREXP> Hello
<Abbattar> khello khello
<beznface>  не запускается игра
<beznface> что делать ?
<AndreX> !q > beznface
<ubuntuhelp> beznface, please see my private message
<AndreX> !q1 > beznface
<ubuntuhelp> beznface, please see my private message
<beznface> скачал  Project football зупускаю ....часы появляю и все никаких действий
<beznface> ubuntu 11.04 стоит
<beznface> <AndreX> знаешь причину ???
<AndreX> нет
<AndreX> может кто и знает
<AndreX> у гугла спроси
<beznface> знал бы гугл я бы сюда не заходил)
<Alagos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Alagos> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<Alagos> Ничего себе :)
<beznface> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<beznface> оооо да!
<AndreX> beznface, Alagos  бота мучаем в приват
<beznface> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<beznface> ну так кто мне поможет народ! пожалуйста!
<AndreX> !ask > beznface
<ubuntuhelp> beznface, please see my private message
<beznface> <AndreX> !ask
<Dan`ka> дурд дом..
<beznface> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<beznface> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick beznface /msg ubuntuhelp !rules
<Reload> для убунту есть проги звукозаписи и объединения минусов
<Reload> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> полно.
<Alagos> pahan: я тоже пробовал удалять, но мне не помогло...
<Alagos> alexzulu: в каком файле можно найти краш репорт с прошлой загрузки?
<alexzulu> а вот это не скажу. сам не знаю.
<Alagos> !ask > alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<Alagos> In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Ðе
<Alagos>               │                    | ÑпÑаÑивайÑе, можно ли ÑпÑоÑиÑÑ, «еÑÑÑ Ð»Ð¸ живÑе»,
<Alagos> Что это?
<Alagos> Что у него с кодировкой?
<Alagos> !ask | alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<Alagos> @kick alagos
<Kredo> привет всем помогите проблема в wine, такая ошибка The file '/home/polyaris/Рабочий стол/Office2010.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Alagos> sudo chown +x
<Alagos> sudo chown +x /home/polyaris/Рабочий стол/Office2010.exe
<Alagos> sudo chown +x /home/polyaris/Рабочий\ стол/Office2010.exe
<Alagos> Теперь правильно
<AndreX> нет
<skai> @voice Alagos
<|rapidsp|> лучше поместить его просто в ~/.wine без всяких +x
<Alagos> skai: за что? :(
<skai> !rules > Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<Alagos> skai: а можно просто конкретно указать нарушение?
<Kredo> |rapidsp|: а не работает же
<AndreX> за выполнение оп команди и флуд
<|rapidsp|> Kredo: ~/.wine/drive_c - туда куда то
<|rapidsp|> не помню как там папки называются
<Kredo> поняль шас пробую
<AndreX> kredo, сам разбирайся со с воим пиратским офисом
<Kredo> AndreX: The file '/home/polyaris/Рабочий стол/o2k10/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. вот не пиратсктий
<Alagos> AndreX: Так я же себя кикнуть хотел попробовать ) Это вообще никак никому не могло повредить... А флуд... Я по минимуму )
<AndreX> идите оба правила читать
<just> забавный у вас чат, никому не помогаете, только отправляете либо на форму либо в гугл. а ещё круто кикать участников. 90% пришли сюда дабы повторить вопросы на форуме имея свои особенности и ошибки. какой смысл сего места, если помощи 0? если вам влом отвеч
<just> ать - нажмите alt+f4 и не корчьте из себя знатаков и юмористов. просмотрев за пол дня историю вопросов и ответов - одни юмористы. посылают в гугл, в форум и ещё в одно место. молодцы + 100500 за помощь
<AndreX> Kredo, chmod +x "~/путь/k/офису
<AndreX> ну точнее к запускатору инстала
<Alagos> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.0.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.1-rc1-git10; the latest beta kernel is 3.1-rc2.
<Alagos> Только у меня после обновления хромиума перестали закрываться вкладки крестиком? Теперь только по ctrl+w. Chromium 15.0.854.0 Ubuntu 10.04
<skai> Alagos: это даже не бета.пиши багрепорт им
<sharikoff> тыц
<skai> шпыч
<sharikoff> skai: ты мне о сале напомнил..
<sharikoff> емае..
<AndreX> sharikoff, ку
<skai> ну там было бы шпик
<sharikoff> AndreX: дароф
<sharikoff> skai: поздно..
<skai> а лучше корейка
<sharikoff> вот.. она самая
<b_khuxt> всем привет. просьбы до поможения принимаются?
<skai> нет
<b_khuxt> roger that, bye
<XuMuK> !совет
<XuMuK> ой
<TBAPb> кто-нибудь может объяснить? есть прога, в ней текстовое поле и поле пароля, ввожу в тестовое русские буквы, меняю раскладку, ввожу англ. потом ввожу в поле пароля, но туда вводятся руссские.
<TBAPb> но если поставить первым слой англ (по-умолчанию), а второй русский. то все пашет как часы
<TBAPb> gnome 3, 11.04
<skai> TBAPb: ну так.еще в самом ппа предупреждают, что ставя на 11.04 - вы согласны, что могут быть непонятные глюки
<TBAPb> писал писал прогу, а тут на тебе. в винде как часы, а в убунте чтоб работало надо костыли примысвать
<TBAPb> приписывать
<skai> не костыли, а выпрямлять руки при писании
<skai> есть кнопуска - отдельная раскладка для каждого окна
<skai> то есть он запомнит что если в одном окне англ, а в друго рашкен - то так и будет, пока не переключишь в каждом
<skai> и если поле пароля считается отдельным окном - это кривые руки писателя
<Alagos> Система идет в ребут так, будто бы я нажал на резет. В каком файле можно почитать от чего она упала, и как определить начало и конец лога?
<TBAPb> пишу на яве
<TBAPb> там никак криво не написать
<TBAPb> в венде же пишет
<TBAPb> пашет*
<Alagos> ява же не зависит от среды... Она в своей виртуальной среде работает.
<Alagos> Так что ей параллельно венды у тебя или линукс
<TBAPb> вот и я о чем
<skai> всегда виноваты руки писателя
<skai> это аксиома
<TBAPb> state.setBackground(color.darker().brighter());
<TBAPb> state.setBackground(color);
<TBAPb> одинаковый результат дают строки, но нижняя работает в венде, а в линуксе нет
<TBAPb> первая — костыль для линукса
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> А зачем для линукса костыль то?
<TBAPb> так как мне надо чтобы фон заливался дефолтным цветом системы
<TBAPb> а он в линупсе заливается каким то хз каким
<TBAPb> вот и делаю светлее, потом обратно темнее и все пашет
<TBAPb> все куда копать не понятно
<TBAPb> толи jvm тупит, толи gtk
<skai> ставлю на jvm. скорее всего его еще под гтк3 недопилили
<TBAPb> обидно. обещали «write once, use anywere» а на деле косяки, правда в целом все же кроплатформенно
<skai> ну так.не юзай кривую яву.ява вообще не нужна
<skai> возьми себе куте креатор и ваяй
<TBAPb> я на яве работаю)
<TBAPb> мне как бэ религия не позволяет)
<TBAPb> вот, кстати, вопрос по другой теме. вышел новый ff6, когда о будет в репах?
<skai> TBAPb: ща позвоню шатлвроту и уточню
<TBAPb> skai: ну есть примерные сроки как быстро появляются в репах обновления?
<skai> TBAPb: как тока сочтут готовыми
<TBAPb> понятно
<alexandr> всем вечер!
<alexandr> подскажите как перейти на мозилу 6?
<pahan> hi
<Manular> привет всем.помогите настроить принтер кэнон 2900?
<pahan> всмысле последний firefox?
<AndreX|OFF> alexandr, http://libnix.com/install-firefox-6-beta-ubuntu.html
<alexandr> AndreX|OFF спс
<alexandr> AndreX|OFF зачем мне бета версия?
<alexandr> если уже сегодня вышла 6 мозила
<alexandr> точнее вчера
<pahan> да нету смысла особо ставить ff6
<pahan> пока все плагины обновят
<pahan> я вон под ff3 и зашибок
<Manular>  кто может скинуть два пакета: libcupsys и libstdc
<Manular> ?
<Offoffoff1> C днем рождения Debian! У папика сегодня день рождения, Ubuntu. Быстро целовать в щёку.
<alexandr> уиииииии
<AndreX> alexandr, ну в чём проблема http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/linux.html на сайт фф зайти слабо, или всегда носом тыкать
<alexandr> ссори забыл такую мелочь! :(
<Manular> народ помогите настроить принтер
<pahan> а что с ним не так?
<Umren> yo
<Manular> не могу начстроить воообще)инструкцию нашел 2 пакета найтит не могу
<AndreX> Manular, экспериментируй http://webnotez.net/2010/05/canon-lbp2900-vs-ubuntu-10-04/
<Manular> http://itshaman.ru/articles/98/kak-ustanovit-printer-canon-lbp-2900-v-linux-ubuntu
<Manular> а вот?
<Manular> ?
<ur5imw>  как запустить нужное кол-во пакетов  на сервер?
<Manular>  скиньте эти  два пакета: libcupsys и libstdc пойжалуста
<pahan> Manular, ты скачать не можешь или найти?
<Manular> найти(искал везде ссылки не работают
<AndreX> ну вбей в поиск е по названиям подойдоёт даже тарбол или рпм
<AndreX> я совневаюсь что нету их
<alexandr> http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/linux.html от куда там качать?
<Manular> ну блин страницы 3 гугла и везеде старые ссылки
<AndreX> ззф добавляеш и обновляешся
<AndreX> *ppa
<Manular> а если по простому?)
<AndreX> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<AndreX> верхняя ссылка ж
<AndreX> Manular, это было не тебе)
<Manular> я понел как посморел)
<skai> http://www.libo.ru/uploads/posts/2011-08/1312792402_0_69ee4_5c1563ed_orig.png
<AndreX> alexandr, ну как экстремальный вариант есчё, onerick поставь не будеш париться по поволу как обновить фф
<Manular> а мне кто нить поможет?)
<AndreX> Manular, http://pkgs.org/package/libcups  http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/libstdc++5/download
<alexandr> AndreX что то не могу обновить ff хрень какая то ff5 сразу обновил,а этот не могу
<AndreX> а оно тебе вабще нужно?
<alexandr> попробовать и посмотреть на него хочу
<AndreX> вбокс и онерик и мучиьться не придёться..... почти
<alexandr> расширение .dmg это такое?
<AndreX> это упакованные программы для мак оси
<alexandr> подскажите плиз как обновиться то до ff6?
<alexandr> не могу ничего сделать
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<alexandr> 	6.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1  и выбрать этот пакет?
<Manular> libcupsys а этот пакет где скачать можно?
<AndreX> Manular, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/libcupsys2
<Malloy> test codepage ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Malloy! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Malloy> test codepage привет всем
<Malloy> Подскажите, где можно про либроофис почитать на русском? Очень интересно в Base разобраться
<skai> Malloy: на инфра ресурсве вики по опену.смысл тот же
<Malloy> skai: спасибо, буду копать, непривычно после аксеса
<xps> в чем может быть проблема- больше одного файла одновременно не загружается? или если что-то качается, то и страницу гугла не открыть?
<skai> xps: позвони провайдеру и устрой им бучу
<xps> это мтс долбанный
<Malloy> xps: speedtest.net что говорит?
<alexzulu> канал узкий.
<alexzulu> на пчелайне тоже временами так.
<skai> xps: не разгоняйся.без нервов
<skai> xps: услышу ругательства - отправлю остывать
<xps> <Malloy>0.77 и 0.56 мбитф\с отправка - закачка
<Malloy> xps: канал узкий)
<skai> Malloy: вы еще очень молоды
<skai> Malloy: вы не знаете про 64килобит каналы на адсл
<xps> но это недавно сделали так, первые 2 месяца нормально все было
<skai> Malloy: я молчу о страшных 9600бод модемах
<Malloy> skai: я с модема сидел
<skai> xps: мож по акции какой?типо 2 месяца крутости, а потом хрен
<skai> Malloy: ну тада не говори, что канал узкий:)
<xps> заманили и кинули))
<skai> надо внимательно читать все, что под символом лохотрона
<skai> * = международный символ лохотрона
<skai> патент №354253-FS432-00.13
<Malloy> skai:  хорошо) провайдер предоставляет недостаточную скорость для многопоточной закачки большого количества файлов за короткий срок
<skai> Malloy: и ты говоришь, что сидел под модемами?под 3жи модемами с корпоративным безлимитом наверное
<skai> и не знаешь, как пару недель качать фильм:)
<xps> О - прямо в точку - нет многопоточности
<Malloy> skai: не, просто я не качал тогда ничего)
<skai> Malloy: ой да ладно:) порнокартинка то небось затыривал:)
<xps> 1.5 гб за 2 ночи, спокойно
<skai> xps: так мод ты порог месячный превыил?
<Malloy> skai: неа) у меня тогда дома был спектрум, а сидел с модема в школе под пристальным надзором информатика)
<skai> они после этого скорость до конца месяца снижают
<skai> мммм
<skai> спектрум
<xps> 8 u,
<skai> няшнэ няшнэ
<xps> после 8 гигабайт
<skai> за 17 дней - можно истратить гораздо больше
<skai> и почем в месяц?
<xps> ограничение 400 метров в день
<xps> 500 руб
<skai> ммм
<skai> у мну 350 и 4гб без ограничений скорости
<skai> сибирь же:)
<Lorgus> gjots2 как удалить лист ???
<xps> провайдер?
<skai> Lorgus: эмммм
<Lorgus> и есть ли замена gjots2
<skai> http://bhepple.freeshell.org/gjots/gjots2.html
<skai> Lorgus: http://www.ljpoisk.ru/archive/3858873.html
<skai> Lorgus: http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/outliners.html
<skai> Lorgus: ессесно не забывай читать коменты
<Dan_Fes> list
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> подскажите замену скайпу?
<DeaDrash> в гугл+ есть замена скайпа
<DeaDrash> только зачем, скайп нормально в убунте пашет
<Shelest> в свете последних событий я так не думаю
<Shelest> http://www.forbes.com/sites/elizabethwoyke/2011/08/09/skype-details-its-future-with-microsoft-and-facebook/
<Shelest> майкрософт не видит скайп вне виндовса.
<Shelest> то есть это бы последний релиз скайпа под линупс
<Shelest> похоже
<Shelest> впрочем еще может европейский суд сделку завернет
<Shelest> а что там у корпорации добра то за провект?
<Shelest> несколько месяцав андроидофон не давал этим ползоваться. тепреь уже весь мир разбанили в гугльвидео?
<liveadmin> ребят, посоветуйте хорошую книгу по ассемблеру?
<Shelest> а по какому именно ассемблеру тебе нужна книга?
<liveadmin> интеловскому хотя бы
<liveadmin> или какой лучше юзать?
<XuMuK> ну че, поехал/полетел я))*
<liveadmin> я вот не знаю. на каком практичнее в линуксах писать...
<XuMuK> следующий сеанс связи из Москвы))*
<Shelest> http://progbook.net/assembler/330-assembler-dlja-processorov-intel-pentium.html
<Shelest> вот самая лучшая
<Shelest> по интелловскому
<liveadmin> Так, отлично. Она у меня уже скачана)
<liveadmin> Спасибо.)
<Shelest> теперь прочитай ее
<Shelest> еще один удовлетворенный пользователь!
<Shelest> Следующий!
<liveadmin> Дак вот и начинаю читать. Просто тщательно к выбору отношусь. 7 раз отмерь.....
<Shelest> а что ты хочешь реализовывать на ассемблере?
<Shelest> интересуюсь с целью повышения образованности
 * Shelest  дремучий и знает всего пару мест где дейтсвительно стоит прогать на асме.
<liveadmin> :) Как ж сказать то. Вообще желаю реализовывать такие небольшие програмки как отрубание дисплея, или блокировка клавы как на телефонах, и т.п. например...
<Shelest> и диалоговые окна с требованием отправить смс?
<liveadmin> :D
<liveadmin> это уже бред)
<liveadmin> это я и так умею)
<Shelest> ну да, осталось только выучить ассемблер
<Silver23> Доброй ночи подскажите по OpenVPN ошибка UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054), а если по локальному ip то нормально подключается
<liveadmin> на асм ведь логичнее писать лочер клавы, нежели через библотеки...
<only_you> на shop.canonical.com цены указаны с доставкой?
<Shelest> не совсем
<Shelest> самый лучший лочер клавы пишется в бинарных кодах
<Shelest> все остальное -- компромисс
<liveadmin> да уж.
<liveadmin> =)
<liveadmin> Еще раз спасибо Shelest, всем пока. Пойду грызть гранит интелкодинга.
<Silver23> Мне бы то подсказал я бы тоже пошёл есть
<Dionysus> :-/
<Dan`ka> кто зедсь?
<DenSpirit> йа
<Sergey_IT> никого
<shenmue> я тут
<Dan`ka> а злая тётя которая не любит людей которые смотрели когда то аниме?
<DenSpirit> о,ты тоже ее видел...
<shenmue> оО
<DenSpirit> коваиии((
<shenmue> а о чем речь на канале?
<Dan`ka> как пропатчить дебиан под кде 4.7?
<shenmue> типа оригинальная шутка юмора?
<Dan`ka> типа ищу репозитории где его собрали под деб
<DarthGrey> кде или анимэ?)
<Dan`ka> обоих
<DarthGrey> )
<DenSpirit> спрашивают, есть ли в vlc возможность играть видео с момента, на котором остановился в прошлый раз?
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Без закрытия плеера есть )))
<DenSpirit> знаю)
<DenSpirit> а с есть?
<Nor8> DenSpirit:  В опциях ты видел возможность запомнить позицию?
<DenSpirit> *SCRATCH* вроде нет.есть?
<Nor8> DenSpirit: И вообще, насколько нужно быть ленивым, чтобы мышкой пару лишних раз не кликнуть?
<DenSpirit> просто люди в классике в винде расслабились))
<Nor8> В каком классике?
<DenSpirit> под венду есть один
<DenSpirit> плеер
<DenSpirit> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
<DenSpirit> самый лучший с виндовых
<Dan`ka> dragon запоминает в кде
<DenSpirit> Посоветуйте нормальный клиент ирцов под обычный телефон
<vladim> Всем добр ночи)) по питону есть специалисты?
<Umren> vladim: #python
<vladim> Umren, OK))
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?CMD=-RR=0,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~5800975-PF=2142444694~EQ~sel~x360901335-PF=2142444675~TR~sel~select-VIS=1F2-CAT_ID=651600-EXC=1-PG=10&modelid=7310134&hid=91019
<inkvizitor68sl> что ЭТО О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> а, фух
<inkvizitor68sl> это core2duo новый. обозвали то
<Umren> ага, свежак двулетний
<Umren> "новый"
<Philipp2007> смысл такие модели выпускать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: дешего
<inkvizitor68sl> дешево*
<inkvizitor68sl> sandy bridge - двухлетней?
<Philipp2007> тогда уж лучше амд купить. за такие деньги у них модели посерьезней
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: да те же 2 ядра у них за эти деньги
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: если больше - то без VT
<Philipp2007> А многим пользователям оно надо? ))) Если человек пользуется виртуализацией то он скорее всего по мощнее процессор себе купит. Да еще и бренд pentium возвратили зачем то
<Philipp2007> =о У меня уже 6 firefox стоит оказывается. Куда они так версии то штампуют?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 8й
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: VT всем нужна, она используется не только для виртуализации
<inkvizitor68sl> это технология, котороя резко ускоряет любой изолированный контекст
<inkvizitor68sl> ту же JavaVM
<inkvizitor68sl> + переключение контекста в процессоре происходит быстрее, в результате - шустрая работа с несколькими процессами, кушающими много процессорного времени
<Philipp2007> Вот про яву не знал. на все это все рано должна быть поддержка ОС?
<inkvizitor68sl> да дело не только в яве.
<inkvizitor68sl> запускаем 2 процесса на одном ядре с VT с общей нагрузкой в 100% процессорного времени
<inkvizitor68sl> система живет, бодренько выполняет оба процесса
<inkvizitor68sl> запускаем то же без VT - имеем спам в ktrace
<inkvizitor68sl> при том медленный спам)
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - виртуалки решают огромное количество проблем при переходе с винды)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы. сегодня у меня 256 визитов в блог
<inkvizitor68sl> как символично, в праздник
<Philipp2007> ну я по началу пользовался виндой на виртуалке. а уже как пол года не заходил за ненадобностью. Процессор виртуализаю не поддерживает так что не проверить.
<Philipp2007>  Поздравляю с этой круглой... цифрой  100h
<inkvizitor68sl> не, из-за универа приходится лазить))
 * inkvizitor68sl покосился на часовые пояса
<inkvizitor68sl> Long Live, Debian!
<inkvizitor68sl> ах, не успел(
<Philipp2007> Куда не успел?
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан поздравить )
<Philipp2007> Точно. На днях видал эту новость.  интересно было бы на первую версию посмотреть. Или там кроме консоли ни чего не было?
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: тогда вообще ничего не было, кроме консоли  )
<Philipp2007> раньше бы меня это бы испугало )) единственное что с моим знанием английского очень бы долго пришлось разбираться.
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<Philipp2007> Лег называется поспать. Сижу статью про виртуализацию  изучаю. Вот что лю
<Philipp2007> любопытство делает
<Philipp2007> http://citforum.ru/operating_systems/virtualization/index.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: многабукафф
<inkvizitor68sl> и старых, кстати
<Philipp2007> Зато интересно. Когда не знаешь как к вопросу подступить. Грамотно написана статья.
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: посмотри лучше лекцию с якита
<inkvizitor68sl> Philipp2007: http://company.yandex.ru/academic/kit/
<Philipp2007> Первые четыре я уже посмотрел. А до остальных руки не доходят. Надо просто на телефон скинуть что бы на работе скучно не было. А вот на подобие таких лекций ни где в инете не встречал? Намного удобней смотреть чем читать.
<Dan`ka> хм.. яндекс отдает 8 роликов сразу..
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-17
<Philipp2007> ну все. сказку про виртуализацию почитал. Теперь и спать можно. Всем спокойной ночи
<Deck`> посоветуйте программу для работы с mysql, как phpMyAdmin
<sharikoff> тыц
<Dan`ka> спать..
<DenOzavr> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<Infra_HDC> codepage
<DenOzavr> ?
<DenOzavr> Hi
<Mongol_> Mon
<DenOzavr> Hello
<Mongol_> Hi
<DenOzavr> You speak Rassian&
<Mongol_> йес
<DenOzavr> ?
<KyuuBe> yep
<Mongol_> Да
<DenOzavr> Êîäèðîâêà
<ubuntuhelp> DenOzavr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Mongol_> Твой шрифт не виден
<KyuuBe> use UTF-8
<KyuuBe> кодировка у него не тру
<DenOzavr> усё
<DenOzavr> как сейчас?
<Mongol_> норма
<DenOzavr> уже тру?
<DenOzavr> спасибо
<DenOzavr> а то понять не могу
<DenOzavr> Нужна помощь
<DenOzavr> вчера ставил убунту и груб не установился
<DenOzavr> может кто знает почему
<Mongol_> народ, кто пытался из под убунту в vmware установить xp?
<Mongol_> груб это grub?
<DenOzavr> Да
<DenOzavr> При чём я это заметил и на Linux Mint и в ubuntu такая же фигня
<DenOzavr> Может дело в разделах?
<DenOzavr> Уже всё пробовал
<Mongol_> у тебя на машине несколько осей?
<DenOzavr> Да вторая ось Windows Xp
<Mongol_> у меня установилось, все что могу сообщить
<DenOzavr> винт на который хочу установить содержит раздел с ХР не хотелось бы удалять там бухгалтерские базы
<DenOzavr> я новичок в Linux .
<Mongol_> с линуксом вообще шутить не стоит, вот сейчас тоже бьюсь что б установить xp, я тоже новичок
<Mongol_> но мне нравится куда не плюнь всюду халява
<DenOzavr> единственное что привлекло что антивирь не надо
<Mongol_> есть антивиры и для линукса
<Mongol_> я пошел помощь по делам, пока
<viktor35> привет всем
<viktor35> есть кто?
<viktor35> я новенький
<viktor35> вот хатель посоветоваться
<viktor35> установил убунту пару дней назад ))
<viktor35> что все спят чтоли?
<viktor35> есть кто ? здесь
<rapidsp> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<viktor35> вы робот?
<rapidsp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rapidsp> )
<rapidsp> !pm > viktor35
<ubuntuhelp> viktor35, please see my private message
<viktor35> тут что для программеров всё ?
<viktor35> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<DenOzavr> я вчера пытался убунту установить
<viktor35> как тут прально писать обьясните плиз?
<DenOzavr> не совсем удачно
<DenOzavr> просто пиши и отправляй
<viktor35> туткакие то команды пишут а я новень кий
<rapidsp> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DenOzavr> вон тебе команду подсказали как на спроавку выйти
<viktor35> кароче есть ли прога наподобие шермана для юбунту ?
<DenOzavr> не слышал...а это для скринсейвера?
<viktor35> это для скачивания
<viktor35> в винде можно юзать
<DenOzavr> а ну в линуксе полно своих программ-качалок
<viktor35> там просто с внешки скачиваешь то что раздают
<rapidsp> для скачивания чего?
<DenOzavr> торрент?
<viktor35> там кароче можно выбрать по картинкам итд
<viktor35> и по описанию
<viktor35> незнаю может там свой стандарт может не торрент
<DenOzavr> типо проги для поиска раздач?
<rapidsp> viktor35: дополнения для firefox смотри - может там че есть
<viktor35> там гораздо проще типа прога в которой уже все написано и нарисовано тоеть наглядно видно по типам и по раздачам
<viktor35> например музыка софт и тд
<viktor35> и видно сразу раздачи со всей россии
<viktor35> с внешки
<viktor35> а так она заточена но дом ру по локалке скачивать
<viktor35> но можно и с внехи
<viktor35> там в оличие от торрентов более простой интерфейс
<DenOzavr> не знаю я торренты сам ищу...просто у нас нет дом.ру
<viktor35> открываеться окно где всё доступно и понятно кто что раздает с картинками и описанием
<viktor35> а тебе тока выбрать что качать остаеться
<DenOzavr> а в справке к этой проге что пишут...к какому разряду она относится
<viktor35> я незнаю точно я её потерял и пишу щас с юбунты
<viktor35> она для винды заточена
<viktor35> вот просто хател что похожее для юбуты
<DenOzavr> ну это понятно...посмотри в разделе интернет в прогах у Линукса
<viktor35> типа что бы не париться
<viktor35> сразу открыл и скачиваешь то что понраилось
<viktor35> там куча всего винегрет
<viktor35> а я новичок
<viktor35> многа названий на английском
<viktor35> уже смарел но не нашёл похожего
<DenOzavr> а прога так и называется Шерман?
<viktor35> ты можешь почитать про эту прогу она наз: sherman
<viktor35> dhjlt nfr
<viktor35> *вроде так
<viktor35> а ты сам какой осью пользукешься?
<viktor35> я пробывал паппирус типа юбунту тоже прикольлно
<DenOzavr> у меня Хp..Дома линукс
<Guest63883> Подскажите, можно ли передвигать значки вверх-вниз в Unity?..
<viktor35> а вот юбунту почему неполучилось может диск такой хреновый попалчся
<DenOzavr> а у тебя какая проблема в юбунту
<viktor35> а как здесь писать канкретному в чате ?
<viktor35> а то путаница будет
<DenOzavr> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DenOzavr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<viktor35> кароче ник типа динозавру пишу))
<viktor35> впереди стоит
<DenOzavr> lf vj;tim nfr
<DenOzavr> Да можешь так
<viktor35> как
<DenOzavr> Типо обращение ко мне
<viktor35> тоеть я тебе
<DenOzavr> Вообще-то меня Денис зовут
<viktor35> ну а как твой ник впереди вставить
<DenOzavr> Тебя Виктор?
<viktor35> да
<DenOzavr> Вот и договорились
<viktor35> Ден привет))
<DenOzavr> Витёк привет
<viktor35> коротко можешь вик писать
<DenOzavr> ))
<DenOzavr> Хорошо Вик
<viktor35> кароче
<viktor35> ))
<viktor35> я знаю про торреенты
<DenOzavr> В убунту Вик есть Вайн.Слышал про такое
<DenOzavr> ?
<viktor35> и про вс клиент
<viktor35> тоесть дс клиент
<viktor35> я чуть вник
<viktor35> про вине слыхал но ещё не юзал
<DenOzavr> Под Вайном можно запускать проги которые для Виндоуса
<viktor35> надо установить
<viktor35> да читал
<viktor35> про ето
<viktor35> просто думал может есть анаолг
<DenOzavr> Он кажется уже входит в Убунту 11.04
<viktor35> той проги
<viktor35> я как раз уже обновился до 11 04
<viktor35> мне бы ещё узнать как понять какая у меня стоит х36 или х64
<viktor35> юбунта
<viktor35> у меня 2х яд комп
<viktor35> и оперативы 4 гига
<viktor35> а где там его найти то этот вине
<DenOzavr> У тебя спокойно пойдёт 64
<viktor35> а где глянуть какая щас стоит
<DenOzavr> надо скачивать с инета
<viktor35> уже скачал разные версии
<viktor35> образы
<viktor35> а у тебя какой люнекс
<viktor35> где глянуть мне про маю
<viktor35> что щас стоит 64 или 32
<sharikoff> мультик?
<viktor35> давно ты юзаешь люнаккас
<sharikoff> вчера поставил
<DenOzavr> не знаю...я убунту не смог вчера установить
<viktor35> я чёто у себя не видал вине может он где спрятался
<sharikoff> пацаны во дворе дали
<DenOzavr> у меня Линукс минт
<viktor35> читал что минт на основе юбунты )
<viktor35> паомню)
<viktor35> денис давно ты слюнаксом работаешь?
<DenOzavr> ну я так слабо в нём ориентируюсь
<viktor35> Ден у меня тоже не каждый диск пошёл с юбунтой потому как ошибка на диске была
<viktor35> а другой пошёл норма
<viktor35> сиди 700
<DenOzavr> у меня загрузчик груб не установился
<DenOzavr> ошибку выдал
<viktor35> я на винду ставил предварит распредилив винт
<viktor35> создал раздел
<viktor35> основной екст 4
<viktor35> и логический и
<viktor35> свап
<DenOzavr> ну тоже самое и я сделал
<viktor35> там надо выставить активным тот раздел
<viktor35> и указать что он рут или бут типа
<DenOzavr> просто до этого у меня стояла Мадрива
<DenOzavr> и захотел убунту
<DenOzavr> вот теперь морока
<viktor35> пробовать ещё надо я тоже не сразу поставил
<viktor35> тебе надо тот раздел заного переформатнуть наверно
<viktor35> свап можно побольше сделать
<DenOzavr> сегодня вечером буду пробовать снова
<viktor35> и ещё раздельчик один для данных
<viktor35> тоже екст 3 или ескс т4
<viktor35> но уже логический
<viktor35> тот основным один делаешь с флагом бут
<viktor35> а остальные логические
<viktor35> вроде бы так
<viktor35> хотя читал что можно и подругому
<viktor35> я сначала читал потом делал ипробывал разные варианты но в итоге потом юзал уже утилиту при установке
<viktor35> каторая как мастер работает для разбивки
<viktor35> и там выставлять можна какой раздел загрузочный и куда он присоединяеться
<viktor35> например к папке рут или бут типа
<viktor35> это когда ты с диска в оперативу загрузился
<sharikoff> точку монтирования
<viktor35> и уже да
<viktor35> точка монтирования точно
<viktor35> типа бут загрузка диска
<sharikoff> угу пацаны говорили что такое есть..
<DenOzavr> Лады перекур закончился пойду работать
<viktor35> ещё называют активным разделом
<viktor35> или флагом
<sharikoff> тааак
<viktor35> вот её и надо указать при разбивке типа бут или /
<viktor35> rjhtym lbcrf
<sharikoff> рут
<viktor35> * корень диска
<viktor35> root
<sharikoff>   / это рут
<viktor35> да
<viktor35> это и етсть рут как раз
<sharikoff> что фпереводе с пендосского и значит корень
<viktor35> да
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> давай дальше
<sharikoff> я записываю
<viktor35> он же ущёл работать а я всего лишь новичок
<viktor35> ))
<sharikoff> емае..
<viktor35> аты ?))
<sharikoff> и я
<viktor35> давно юзаешь
<viktor35> ?
<sharikoff> вчера поставил =)
<viktor35> я восновном в оконном режиме
<viktor35> я тоже 2 дня
<viktor35> вот с него пишу
<viktor35> ты какую поставил
<sharikoff> 11
<viktor35> оу классно
<viktor35> мне понравился эта ось
<sharikoff> чем?
<viktor35> как на винде даже лучше
<viktor35> проще в оконном
<viktor35> всё гениальное просто ведь
<viktor35> теперь тока привыкнуть надо
<sharikoff> верю
<viktor35> мне
<sharikoff> а что там гениального?
<viktor35> мне нравиться что вирусы непролазиют
<sharikoff> аа
<viktor35> и что комп быстрее славливаеться
<viktor35> и что с лицензией ненадо париться
<viktor35> и там много всего написано
<sharikoff> это да..
<viktor35> про то что типа реестр устарел морально в винде и там по другому замутили типа
<viktor35> нет путаницы в голове юбуты )
<sharikoff> убунты
<sharikoff> угу..
<viktor35> а у винды постоянно чтот то вылазит )
<viktor35> вот тока к прогам на мне привыкнуть
<sharikoff> тебе сколько лет?
<sharikoff> если не секрет?
<viktor35> а тебе ?)
<viktor35> мне 17
<sharikoff> 33
<pahan> 24
<viktor35> оу ты уже опытный)
<Ilshat1> опытный )
<sharikoff> ты в меня прям своим рассказом об убунте вселяешь оптимизм
<sharikoff> и децкое щастье какое то.. чесслово
<viktor35> я что прочитал то пишу ))
<sharikoff> давай трави дальше =)
<viktor35> а ты давно за компом ваще ?
<sharikoff> с утра
<viktor35> а ваабще?)
<viktor35> стаж?
<sharikoff> да чесно не помню..
<sharikoff> ищо ес такие с ключиком помню
<sharikoff> ЕС
<viktor35> не программер?))случаем?))
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> бох миловал
<viktor35> может хацкер?)
<viktor35> или системн админ?)
<chapt> а как на юбунту фотошоп установить?
<sharikoff> угу системн админ
<viktor35> крута)
<sharikoff> ну как сказать..
<viktor35> я вот другу говори попробуй юбунту а он писимст
<sharikoff> chapt, тебе побаловаться или работать?
<viktor35> боиться
<sharikoff> дак ты покажи что ничего страшного
<sharikoff> все работает песни поют кино показывает
<chapt> естественно побаловаться ) дял работы мне ментор нужен
<viktor35> моник что ли?
<viktor35> монитор
<sharikoff> chapt, тада нинаю
<viktor35> купи по камелоту дешево
<viktor35> рублей за 500
<viktor35> 17 дюймов
<viktor35> или зо 300р
<viktor35> не жк канечно но зато с плоским экраном
<Ilshat1> chapt, в гугле куча всего про это
<sharikoff> емае.. святая невинность
<sharikoff> заглянула к нам на канальчик
<viktor35> чапт : а что рисовать собрался?)
<Ilshat1> ты про меня sharikoff?
<sharikoff> Ilshat1, да нет конечно..
<sharikoff> парень прям радует меня старого...
<viktor35> я брал моник себе по камеоллоту за 500р нормально пашет без гемора
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: может хватит избивать младенца?вчера он поставил линукс блин:)
<sharikoff> enriko_fermi, я ж любя емае =)
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: любя ты должен был дать ему бан за намеренное искажение русского языка
<viktor35> как чапту написать блин ?)
<sharikoff> enriko_fermi, зато какая непосредственность, блеск в глазах...
<viktor35> куда нажать
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: и городость, что он не "один такой новенький" :)
<sharikoff> угу =)
<enriko_fermi> sharikoff: ладно б ты ему рассказал бы о слаке.где все проще, че м даже в минте
<sharikoff> убунта -панацея
<viktor35> я унего хател узнать что он будет рисовать
<viktor35> в фотошопе
<viktor35> куда он делся?
<viktor35> ребята подскажите где этот вине в юбунте ?
<sharikoff> убег
<Ilshat1> перешел на винду
<sharikoff> =) милашка
<viktor35> кто то сказал что он должен быть в версии 11.04
<viktor35> ну и где его выюзать блин
<viktor35> хачу шерман замутить на юбунте
<viktor35> что бы не париться
<Ilshat1> зачем переходить на линукс. если все равно юзаешь вин-софт
<viktor35> тогда подскажите вместо шермана аналог блин
<Ilshat1> че такое шерман
<viktor35> shtrman вроде так пишеться
<viktor35> тьфу блин ...щас
<viktor35> sherman
<Ilshat1> и че он делает
<viktor35> там в окне видо типа кино музыка картинки и тд
<viktor35> и можна качать с внешки на выбор типа
<viktor35> кароче окно удобное
<viktor35> вылазит
<viktor35> и там разделы по интересам
<viktor35> и так же видно скока закачалось а скока нет типа торента что то
<Ilshat1> не юзал такое. я захожу на сайты и оттуда качаю. а вайн поставь , врятли он идет в комплекте 11.4
<viktor35> шерман восновном юзают на локалке в дом ру
<Ilshat1> а, ну тогда понятно
<viktor35> но можно и юзать на внешки пофигу на провайдера
<viktor35> просто удобная прога с красивым интерфейсом
<viktor35> там так же выкладывают всё и вся
<viktor35> и по разделам и картинками
<viktor35> и описанием
<Ilshat1> есть отличная программка в убунту , как синаптик. скачай там. или в центре приложений
<Ilshat1> в смысле скачай wine
<viktor35> не разу не пробывал синаптик пробывал инспектор приложений
<Ilshat1> ну если там есть, скачай оттуда
<viktor35> там наверно тоже можно
<viktor35>  
<viktor35> лан попробую
<viktor35> а вот тема ещё такая
<viktor35> :
<viktor35> кароче щас
<viktor35> блин забыл ....(
<Ilshat1> короче щас у меня обед ))
<viktor35> блин
<Ilshat1> а так куча всего в гугле. юзай его
<viktor35> дай бог памяти
<viktor35> синаптик вине что то ещё хател узнать
<viktor35> крутилось на языке
<viktor35> тока что
<viktor35> а что в синаптике тоже по разделам ?
<viktor35> туплю
<viktor35> лан бог с ним
<viktor35> потом вспомню
<viktor35> народ а как сделать что бы он пароль не спрашивал каждый раз при запуске интернета ?
<viktor35> юбунту
<The_MEk1> чаще всего досаточно поставить крыжик чтоб запоминал пароль
<The_MEk1> если канеш подключаесся используя NM
<viktor35> а что такое nm
<viktor35> ytn yfdthyj ds yt nfr gjyzkb
<viktor35> ой
<viktor35> ,наверно вы не так поняли
<viktor35> когда внешку запускаю
<viktor35> ярлычок
<viktor35> типа надо поставить авто вход что ли?
<viktor35> в настрой ках
<DenOzavr> настрой модем роутером
<The_MEk1> NM - network manager
<The_MEk1> ты в инет чтоль по dsl цепляесся?
<DenOzavr> а в настройках сети пропиши айпишники
<viktor35> у меня наверно не роутер у меня сетевуха
<viktor35> кабель через локалку
<viktor35> билайновский
<DenOzavr> ну ты в инет через модем?
<The_MEk1> аа
<The_MEk1> понятно, у него pppoe
<viktor35> ptpp типа таго что то
<DenOzavr> у тебя усб-модем?
<The_MEk1> тогда в соединении надо поставить чтоб запоминал пароль, а в свойствах nm используй хранение паролей в тексте
<viktor35> прямо к капмк кабель выделенка
<The_MEk1> DenOzavr: у него pppoe
<DenOzavr> понял теперь
<DenOzavr> делай как советуют
<viktor35> вот про свойста нм не очень понятно
<The_MEk1> viktor35: я так понимаю ты для доступа в инет используешь значёк в системном трее?
<viktor35> да значок
<viktor35> я в терминале туп
<viktor35> я обычный юзер
<The_MEk1> ну вот когда открываешь свойства (чтобы например создать соединения), то там можно настроить, как именно хранить пароли
<The_MEk1> сейчас у тебя включено хранение паролей в шифрованном виде
<viktor35> ща гляну
<The_MEk1> и для доступа к ним используется т.н. мастер-пароль
<The_MEk1> который ты и вводишь каждый раз
<The_MEk1> вариантов есть несколько
<viktor35> там вроде три варианта паролей помню
<The_MEk1> если ты хочешь иметь возможность самому быстро отключать сеть (доступ в инет), то оставляешь как есть,Э единственно можно поиграться с паролями и с местом их хранения
<viktor35> щас не магу найти блин там тока настройки сети
<viktor35> у меня кабель локалка 1 и внешка впн
<viktor35> но при настройки наверно вылазит
<viktor35> этоти пароли
<viktor35> эти
<The_MEk1> если хочешь иметь постоянный доступ в инет, то можно "поковырять" файл /etc/network/interfaces
<viktor35> опять в настройки лезть придёться наверно
<viktor35> а что в этом файле и есть ли смысл ?
<viktor35> я про то что может такое понадобиться что бы резко отключиться
<viktor35> типа для чего такое нужно?
<Siekacz1> привиет
<The_MEk1> это файл настроек сетевых интерфейсов
<viktor35> 1 я в терминале полный ноль(
<chapt> зачем мне писать
<The_MEk1> :) ну эт не обязательно в терминале делать, главное от рута
<chapt> шарикоф стебался и я решил постебаться )
<viktor35> ))
<viktor35> а вдруг я там напортачу
<The_MEk1> а ты сначала сделай копию файла
<viktor35> чапт хател спросить зачем тебе фотошоп
<The_MEk1> чтоб если что быстро вернуть всё в зад
<alexzulu> The_MEk1, зачем в зад возвращать?;)
<The_MEk1> ну мало ли
<chapt> viktor35 мне он не нужен )
<The_MEk1> захочет чел чтоб всё обратно в заде лежало
<viktor35> The_MEk1: дело в том что я пака плохо в папках ориенттируюсь
<viktor35> в системных
<viktor35> а проще как
<viktor35> сделать
<viktor35> что касаеться юбунты
<viktor35> и люнекса
<viktor35> линекса)
<enriko_fermi> @kban -user viktor35 84600 нарушение пункта правил 2.6
<viktor35> найти то может и найду ту папочку
<ubuntuhelp> (kban [<channel>] [--{exact,nick,user,host}] <nick> [<seconds>] [<reason>]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will kickban <nick> for as many seconds as you specify, or else (if you specify 0 seconds or don't specify a number of seconds) it will ban the person indefinitely. --exact bans only the exact hostmask; --nick bans just the nick; --user bans just the user, (1 more message)
<enriko_fermi> @kban --user viktor35 84600 нарушение пункта правил 2.6
<DenOzavr> Жалко парнишку
<DenOzavr> зачем вы так?
<DenOzavr> можно же было объяснить
<sharikoff> взял мечту на корню убил
<sharikoff> хулиган
<DenOzavr> ага
<DenOzavr> парень только врубаться начал
<sharikoff> самое главное что ему было интересно
<sharikoff> а остальное все дело наживное
<DenOzavr> вот так и представляю блеск в его глазах
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules > viktor35
<dcromster1> Добрый день!
<avas> Всем добрый день!!
<avas> wi-fi карточка отказывается работать в режиме ad-hoc система 10:04 ктонть решал подобную проблемку ??
<avas> Заранее Спасибо!
<avas> Извиняюсь выкинуло :-) по поводу wifi есть чтонть ??
<dcromster1> Подскажите как можно поставить 10.04 на комп без монитора?
<DenOzavr> сарказм
<DenOzavr> ñàðêàçì?
<ubuntuhelp> DenOzavr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenOzavr> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> DenOzavr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenOzavr> áÐàÚÐ×Ü
<DenSpirit> DenOzavr: change your encoding to UTF-8
<sig_wall> sysresccd -> ssh -> fdisk -> mkfs -> debootstrap -> mount -> mount -> mount -> chroot -> apt-get -> update-grub -> grub-install -> exit -> reboot
<dcromster1> понял. Спасибо!
<liveadmin>  260792
<liveadmin> fffuu
<liveadmin> окошками ошибся
<The_MEk1> никто не подскажет в чём может быть трабла? есть виндовая машина с подключенным принтером, принтер шарится в сеть как по самбе, так и по lpd, есть линуховая машина, подключенная к этому принтеру по lpd, до вчерашнего дня всё работало нормально, сегодн
<The_MEk1>  [Job 448] Восстанавливаемо. Хост сети «192.168.2.45» занят. Попытка будет повторена через 30 сек…
<DenSpirit> у меня вопрос.
<DenSpirit> у меня есть текстовый файл со списком файлов,которые нужно скопировать все в определенную папку.
<DenSpirit> как с помощью скриптов bash организовать чтение файла по строкам?
<DenSpirit> и передавать строки в качестве аргумента для cp?
<dcromster1> The_MEk1 ребуть вендос
<The_MEk1> dcromster1: не помогает, пробовал
<Corsair> DenSpirit, в начало того текстового файла добавь: #! /bin/bash, сделай его исполняемым: chmod -x, после чего запусти на выполнение
<DenSpirit> Corsair: я знаю, как сделать из файла bash скрипт
<DenSpirit> Corsair:
<DenSpirit> CorsaCor но в файле только список других файлов которые нужно скопировать
<DenSpirit> как организовать чтение из файла по строкам в bash скриптах?
<lukinfore> DenSpirit, read ведь?
<sig_wall> while read i; do echo $; done
<sig_wall> * echo $i
<DenSpirit> sig_wall: где i имя файла?
<UserName> Кто-нибудь знает как удалить неактивный Stylish в Firefox?
<sig_wall> DenSpirit: нет, имя переменной
<sig_wall> а файл со стандартного ввода читать
<sig_wall> например
<DenSpirit> sig_wall: а как читать по строкам из файла в bash?
<DenSpirit> sig_wall: я весь внимание
<sig_wall> while read i; fo echo $i; done < file
<UserName> Ребята, а как правильно пользоваться этим чатом? Как поменять имя?
<sig_wall> UserName: /nick newnick
<BROS> Подскажите, если в Firefox неактивно дополнение Stylish, как его возможно удалить?
<DenSpirit> BROS: тоже обновились до шестой?
<BROS> Да. Но это дополнение не работало и в 5-й
<BROS> остальное все работает замечательно
<DenSpirit> BROS: инструменты-дополнения-расширения
<DenSpirit> там удалить на неугодном stylish
<BROS> )))) ну это так сказать ясен пень
<BROS> только вот нет кнопки удалить
<BROS> т.е. это приложение было предустановлено
<BROS> но не совместимо с файерфоксом
<DenSpirit> BROS: http://s005.radikal.ru/i210/1108/98/2e40056f8bb4.png
<DenSpirit> у вас нет этой кнопки?
<BROS> нет. этой кнопки, к сожалению, нет
<BROS> единственное приложение
<BROS> вот как на Вашем DenSpirit: приложении Bindwood
<DenSpirit> это вроде мод для ubuntu one
<DenSpirit> BROS: правой кнопкой щелкните по stylish
<DenSpirit> там тоже "удалить" нету?
<BROS> нет
<DenSpirit> ><
<DenSpirit> бред
<BROS> тоже хотел бы так думать
<BROS> могу экран показать
<DenSpirit> можете
<DenSpirit> но я сам не очень уверен что помогу
<DenSpirit> сейчас
<DenSpirit> если вы знаете, где хранятся плагины огнелиса, то можете попробовать их удалить вручную
<DenSpirit> а то я не очень представляю
 * DenSpirit ищет в папке юзера
<BROS> искал. не особо нашел по названию плагина
<DenSpirit> я лично давно разочаровался в поисковой утилите наутилуса
<DenSpirit> BROS: и огнелис не особо пользую.гомен
<BROS> я бы не согласился. отличный браузер
<BROS> с оперы перелез
<DenSpirit> BROS: может работает он быстрее, не знаю. но эти дополнения для меня лично имеют статус костылей
<BROS> DenSpirit: а в этом чате постоянно люди есть? и не нужно каждый раз настраивать подключение и имя? Я просто сегодня первый раз подсоединился
<DenSpirit> BROS: ну кто-то точно будет.
<wahtowik> здравствуйте!я чайник в убунти поэтому не смейтесь если что буду смешное спрашивать:-D
<BROS> Ха-ха-ха... уже смешно)))
<wahtowik> о тож
<DenSpirit> BROS: а настройка подключения каждый раз зависит от клиента. у меня pidgin. и все настроено, и пароль не надо вводить на ник
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: добрый день
<BROS> wahtowik: поверь, друг, здесь не один ты такой
<BROS> я тоже Пиджином пользуюсь
<wahtowik> спс за поддержку
<BROS> А здесь все из убунты? есть минтоводы?
<DenSpirit> BROS: канал зовется ubuntu-кг
<DenSpirit> ubuntu-ru
<wahtowik> 4 раза спрыгивал с винды и сейчас наконец с концами на убунти:)
<BROS> ну база ведь одна, убунтовская)
<DenSpirit> BROS: ага)
<BROS> wahtowik: я спрыгнул один раз, но надежно
<DenSpirit> BROS: если дальше идти, то дебиановская
<BROS> на винду выработалась стойкая аллергия
<BROS> DenSpirit: согласен
<wahtowik> просто некому было обьяснить что к чему
<BROS> все мы родом из дебианства)))
<BROS> да вот так же спрашиваем, смотрим видео-уроки
<wahtowik> угу
<BROS> wahtowik: http://linux.panzins.ru/ - я вот с этого ресурса много интересного узнал
<BROS> как для чайника - очень ценно
<BROS> да и автор нормальный человек - выручал пару раз
<wahtowik> спс этот сайт точно для меня
<wahtowik> пойду полажу по нему
<BROS> да. я бы советовал все видео-уроки посмотреть
<BROS> будешь на порядок лучше соображать
<Ilshat1> что-то у меня вебкам не работает. когда в первый раз пробовал, все было хорошо. работал в скайпе. потом я не смог таки сделать так, чтобы он показывал. с этим никто не сталкивался?
<Asti> я на буке асусе так пока и не нашел решения как перевернуть камеру с ног на голову
<BROS> С недавнего времени при проверке обновлений начала выскакивать такая штука http://s52.radikal.ru/i135/1108/8a/5fae71ba06e0.png Знает кто как профиксить?
<Asti> норм она показывает только в копете
<Asti> BROS, ключ нужен
<Ilshat1> BROS, пробуй заново добавить репозиторий
<BROS> я понимаю. А как выявить необходимый репозиторий?
<Asti> http://oleg.in-da.ru/soft/apt-get/no_pubkey
<Asti> получай этот ключ и ставь пакет
<BROS> Asti: спасибо огромное, но мой уровень еще не позволяет сходу сообразить последовательность действий. Мог бы ты подсказать, что конкретно нужно сделать?
<Asti> ну gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys номер ключа какой на скрине
<Asti> затем sudo apt-key add ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<DenSpirit> BROS: hardy уже не оч поддерживается
<DenSpirit> BROS: только серверные версии
<BROS> DenSpirit: hardy - это что?
<DenSpirit> BROS: название дистра
<BROS> Asti: что-то не особо вышло
<BROS> обратно вылетает
<Asti> хм
<DenSpirit> BROS: на котором основан твой минт по всей  видимости
<Asti> а если так
<BROS> номер ключа такой же в водить или с префиксом NO_PUBKEY 71346C8340130828
<Asti> pg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  КЛЮЧ
<BROS> sudo нужно вводить в начале?
<Asti> потом gpg --export --armor КЛЮЧ | sudo apt-key add -
<Asti> да
<Asti> из под рута все делается
<BROS> те. полностью sudo pg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys ?
<Asti> да только ключ то пишите свой что на скрине
<Asti> циферки
<Asti> подставляйте
<Asti> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 71346C8340130828 затем gpg --export --armor 71346C8340130828 | sudo apt-key add -
<Asti> вот
<Asti> или
<Asti> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys  71346C8340130828 потом sudo apt-key add ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<DenSpirit> BROS: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<Asti> но на natty я такого не делал потому не ручаюсь что это сработает
<Asti> нет у меня natty и не хочу я его
<Asti> такой декстоп
<BROS> что-то материться. Может удалить этот репозиторий hardy, если он не поддерживается?
<DenSpirit> BROS: помолясь если только
<wahtowik> ребята а защиту надо какую нить ставить от вирусов хакеров?
<DenSpirit> Asti: lucid нормально будет?
<BROS> DenSpirit: я так понял, что лучше не делать этого?
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: под рутом не ходи, всяких прог разных не ставь со стороны
<Asti> wahtowik, не надо
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: а так не надо
<Asti> DenSpirit, должно быть
<wahtowik> спс
<DenSpirit> BROS: лучше не делать
<Asti> если ты сам не хакер)
<DenSpirit> BROS: какая версия минта?
<DenSpirit> Asti: плюс в 11.04 еще есть гном
<DenSpirit> Asti: режим запуска "Классическая убунту"
<Asti> DenSpirit, кстати с 3 версии ядра вернут поддержку rt что оч радует
<BROS> DenSpirit: 11
<Asti> DenSpirit, я не про то что там есть гном я про дистр этот десктоповский не нравится просто 11.04
<BROS> я репозиторий добавил вручную всего один раз. может из-за этого стала ошибка ключа вылетать?
<DenSpirit> BROS: ты откуда взял hardy репозиторий??
<DenSpirit> BROS: скорее всего
<BROS> понятия не имею
<Asti> харди?))
<BROS> а как вычеслить проблемный репозиторий и грохнуть его?
<Asti> что поставить то хочешь проще скажи
<DenSpirit> Asti: поддержка rt...'nj из-за ее отсутствия у меня нет нормального загрузочного экрана убунту?
<Asti> закоменитить его
<Asti> в сорслисте
<DenSpirit> BROS: в строчке должно быть hardy прописано
<BROS> а если для чайником - в графике)
<DenSpirit> BROS: у нас это делается через источники приложений
<Asti> DenSpirit, а причем здесь ядро и загр экран?) просто я не понял
<DenSpirit> Asti: пишет про неизвестное RT device прямо поверх загрузочного экрана
<Asti> хм
<DenSpirit> Asti: всю картину портит
<Asti> хз честно не видал такого
<BROS> у нас тоже))
<Asti> у меня вообще нет загр экрана у меня подробная загрузка идет
<Asti> я quit прибил
<Asti> и нет картинки)
<DenSpirit> Asti: у меня были попытки заставить natty так делать
<DenSpirit> Asti: не получилось(
<Asti> безрезультатно?
<Asti> ))
<Asti> хотел убрать картинку при запуске?
<DenSpirit> Asti: у natty другая организация груба вроде
<Asti> возможнол
<DenSpirit> Asti: хотел подробную загрузку системы
<Asti> а grub.cfg смотрел что там?
<DenSpirit> Asti: про то что там происходит
<DenSpirit> Asti: в natty настоятельно не рекомендуют его пользовать
<DenSpirit> пробовал убирать quite
<BROS> Вот открыл я список репозиториев. Как же найти этот Hardy?
<DenSpirit> фига с два
<DenSpirit> BROS: дай скрин
<BROS> что называется смотрю в книгу - вижу ...
<Asti> ну нати возможно не отрицаю
<Asti> BROS, лучше все руками через консоль
<Asti> )
<Asti> совет тебе
<Asti> графика глюченая порой бывает
<BROS> ну не знаю я еще как в консоли работать)
<Asti> ))учись
<DenSpirit> Asti: а как удалять репы из консоли без nano sources.list?
<Asti> через mc можно примить
<Asti> б*
<Asti> в сорслисте стереть
 * DenSpirit запускает man mc
<Asti> установить надо
<Asti> для начала
<Asti> ))
<Asti> sudo aptitude install mc
<Asti> путь к нему /etc/apt/source.list на скок помню
<BROS> http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1108/07/72cc123bdc6c.jpg
<DenSpirit> BROS: видишь две подряд отключенные?
<BROS> это я вижу)
<DenSpirit> ниже file:// видишь?
<BROS> вижу
<DenSpirit> вот под этой file:// и отключай
<DenSpirit> не саму file:// а под ней
<BROS> все. увидел. спасибо
<BROS> удалить ее можно или только отключить?
<DenSpirit> заметил hardy?)
<DenSpirit> отключи сначала
<Asti> )
<BROS> отключил)
<Asti> хардист
<Asti> с харда и не встанет
<Asti> )))
<Asti> репов
<DenSpirit> да может не то посмотрел)
<BROS> Asti: веришь, стал хардистом сам того не ведая
<Asti> )
<Asti> бывает
<DenSpirit> BROS: впредь смотри и ставь только natty
<BROS> ок. взял под козырек
<BROS> так а этот все-таки помножить на ноль?
<DenSpirit> я вообще стараюсь не подключать репы.если там пара пакетов, мне проще их выкачать а потом поставить
<DenSpirit> BROS: попробуй обновиться, если ошибок не выдаст ,удаляй
<wahtowik> где норм игр скачать можно?
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: под убунту?
<wahtowik> да
<skai> wahtowik: в интернете
<DenSpirit> посмотри в центре приложений
<wahtowik> там гг в центре
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: а тебе что нужно конкретно?
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/125192/
<wahtowik> спс добрый человек за ссылку
<DenSpirit> кстати недавно обнаружил интересную вещь)
<DenSpirit> если кто прописывал gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" чтобы отображались старые иконки в unity
<DenSpirit> сверху в трее
<DenSpirit> то при скриншоте изображение этих иконок пропадает))
<DenSpirit> причем не всегда оО
<BROS> DenSpirit: ошибок - нет. Терминировать?) А не грохнется какая-то связанная с этим репой программа?
<DenSpirit> BROS: если репа отключена, то ее уже как бы нет
<BROS> спасибо огромное, добрые люди, за помощь
<DenSpirit> BROS: не за что)
<BROS> кстати, хотел спросить. Кто пользовался Минтом и убунтой? у кого какие плюсы-минусы. Думаю, переходить или нет на убунту
<Asti> думаю да
<Asti> ))
<Asti> давно пора минт это извращение для чайников
<Ilshat1> здесь естественно скажут переходить. ты на канале пользователей убунту
<DenSpirit> BROS: а кто тебя посадил на минт?
<BROS> знакомый, который ставил мне систему
<BROS> хотя, я после этого уже сам устанавливал
<BROS> а в чем собственно извращение? и чем будет лучше убунту?
<DenSpirit> BROS: потому что говоря языком виндузятников Mint это "сборка" Убунту
<DenSpirit> ни один зверьсиди не сравнится с лицензионной чистой windows
<DenSpirit> так и тут
<Hanacuk> подскажите пожалуйста учебник по с++ который был бы актуальным под линукс (gcc) а то написание самой первой программы привет мир, имеет кучу ошибок, мне объяснили что это из за того что там среда разработки в винде, и там свои
<Hanacuk>  библиотеки, а мне как супер чайнику трудно догадатся где какие библиотеки подрубить, если кто знает ссылку или автора - буду благодарен )
<BROS> понятно. А не лишусь я некоторых удобств, которые есть в Минте?
<BROS> допустим, менеджер обновлений, менеджер программ?
<DenSpirit> BROS: перечисли
<BROS> (14:34:10) BROS: допустим, менеджер обновлений, менеджер программ?
<DenSpirit> BROS: эээ
<Ilshat1> Den, ну как мне известно последние релизы на основе уже дебиана
<DenSpirit> BROS: у нас они тоже есть,представляешь
<BROS> ну буду знать. кстати, вопрос не по теме, как в чате отвечать конкретному человеку, только копировать его имя или есть другой способ?
<DenSpirit> BROS: есть приват
<BROS> понятно. А что скажете насчет убунтовских столов. Гном и Юнити. что маст хэв, а что маст дай?
<DenSpirit> BROS: на юнити все плюются поначалу
<DenSpirit> BROS: особенно те, кто пришел со старых гномов
<DenSpirit> BROS: потом привыкают
<BROS> ну если не брать фактор привычки, он удобнее?
<Ilshat1> я как то даже пробовать не стал юнити
<BROS> Юнити, всмысле
<DenSpirit> BROS: ща скрин прилетит
<BROS> давай. я так чувствую, скоро предстоит мне смена системы))
<DenSpirit> BROS: http://i071.radikal.ru/1108/32/b35b78cccb73.jpg
<DenSpirit> BROS: панелька слева это юнити
<BROS> а как заходить в меню приложений?
<BROS> честно говоря - здорово смотрится. а как оно есть ресурсы?
<DenSpirit> BROS: слева вверху кнопка
<BROS> круто. и что же здесь неудобного. Боковая панель - как Доки, которые устанавливаются дополнительно
<DenSpirit> BROS: сама по себе около 300
<Asti> BROS, первые буква ника потом клавиша Tab
<Asti> так ответить можно
<BROS> Asti: спасибо
<DenSpirit> BROS: Ubuntu для работы рекомендуется от 512 мегабайт RAM и, при установке на жёсткий диск, от пяти гигабайт свободного пространства, а предельно минимальные требования гораздо ниже.[25]
<DenSpirit> BROS: википедия
<BROS> DenSpirit: гораздо приятнее получить живой совет знающих))
<Asti> BROS, ну и как он Purple IRC ?
<DenSpirit> BROS: окей
<BROS> Asti: очень удобен
<Asti> )
<DenSpirit> BROS: rjulf только установил она кушала 300 метров
<BROS> единственная проблема, которая вылезла за это время - это пропало соединение с Вконтактом
<DenSpirit> BROS: *когда
<BROS> с недавнего времени начало выбрасывать "ошибка разбора XML"
<BROS> т.е. упорно не коннектится с сервером VK. В остальном - все здорово
<BROS> DenSpirit: т.е. юнити вполне стабилен и все нарекания на нее - это дело неадаптированности и привычки?
<DenSpirit> BROS: проблемы есть, но в основном просто привычка
<BROS> а в чем проблемы?
<DenSpirit> BROS: есть одна вещь, не очень удобная
<wahtowik> а что за игра на скрине?
<BROS> я понял, так а смысл ее юзать. Рабочий стол вобщем-то и выбирается из соображений удобства...
<DenSpirit> BROS: в меню установленных приложений выбор нужного происходит по набору ключевых слов
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: дай скрин
<BROS> ооо... это реально неудобно.
<BROS> А что, меню наподобие гнома нет?
<BROS> или можно добавить все что нужно в док?
<DenSpirit> BROS: легче легкого
<DenSpirit> BROS: только найди в меню приложений и перетащи значок на доки
<BROS> просто я иногда запускаю проги исходя из картинок, не всегда помня их названия
<DenSpirit> BROS: зато это тренирует навыки работы с клавой
<DenSpirit> я вообще чаще всего через run запускаю
<wahtowik> у тебя на рабочем столе внизу справа
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: Ayanami Raising Project, в вайне установлена
<wahtowik> интересная?
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: эм.. ща ссылько дам
<BROS> DenSpirit: ок. если я захотел сменить систему. У меня сейчас 3 раздела на жестком. Я хочу пересесть на убунту. Как сделать так, чтобы остались настройки интернет-программ?
<wahtowik> ок
<BROS> т.е. браузер, мессенджер, почтовик
<skai> BROS: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<BROS> остальное - не критично
<skai> BROS: прочти.там основы.коротко и понятно.99% вопросов отпадут сразу
<DenSpirit> BROS: есть идеальный вариант в плане того что ты просто убунту рядом повесишь
<DenSpirit> BROS: b сотрешь минт, если понравится
<BROS> ну зачем 2-я системами загаживать? мне нужно что-то одно и рабочее
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: http://www.evangelion-not-end.ru/Portal/index.php?showtopic=9246
<DenSpirit> BROS: у тебя три раздела это какие?
<BROS> системный, свап и хоум
<wahtowik> а вине какой ставить тих там много?
<DenSpirit> wahtowik: просто прочитай сначала
<wahtowik> спс
<DenSpirit> BROS: можно сказать убунте, чтобы она при установке подцепила твой /home
<den4ik> Skai здорова)
<BROS> и все останется?
<DenSpirit> BROS: вместе с ним она подцепит конфиги
<DenSpirit> какие конкретно программы?
<BROS> тогда нужно форматнуть системный?
<skai> оно вернулось
<BROS> из прог - все, что связано с инетом. Файерфокс, почтовик, пиджин
<skai> den4ik: вы, батенька, вкурсе, что вы забанены и не приветствуетесь на этом канале?
<DenSpirit> BROS: какой конкретно почтовик?
<skai> den4ik: устроите очередную истерику - весь мегафон отправится в баню вслед за вами
<BROS> thunderптица
<DenSpirit> BROS: в убунте по умолчанию evolution, если не захотите, нужно будет выпилить и поставить буревестника
<DenSpirit> BROS: c остальным все в порядке
<BROS> выпилить - это не сложно? в минте это, допустим делается удалением по контекстному меню программы
<DenSpirit> BROS: но советую все же помолиться(http://lurkmore.ru/Помолясь)
<den4ik> Да я зашёл спросить как у тебя здоровье)
<BROS> DenSpirit помолясь:-D
<DenSpirit> den4ik: skai: а в чем дело все таки?
<DenSpirit> BROS: ))
<DenSpirit> BROS: сколько места занято на системном разделе?
<den4ik> парни удалите посты в претензиях, я те дни в хламину был, даж не помню ничего)
<BROS> а если просто скопировать нужные папки с хоум, а потом заменить их на убунте?
<BROS> на системном - 9,54гб
<BROS> свап - 1.91гб
<BROS> остальное - хоме
<DenSpirit> BROS: если не жалко места, рекомендую сделать резервную копию системного раздела
<DenSpirit> BROS: чтобы при случае чего экспресс-вернуться на минт
<BROS> а если без возврата - замена папок .thunderbird и остального по-идее должна помочь?
<BROS> я даже так с винды перенес все настройки почтовика с письмами
<DenSpirit> BROS: да просто укажи свой хоум как точку монтирования /home для установки убунту, без форматирования
<DenSpirit> b имя пользователя такое же возьми
<BROS> ок. так и подумал. буду пробовать. Помолясь на внешний террабайтник)))
<DenSpirit> BROS: только не забудь,что в убунту по умолчанию стоит empathy вместо пидгина и evolution вместо буревестника
<BROS> а грохать как в случае чего?
<DenSpirit> систему?
<BROS> нет) проги ненужные
<DenSpirit> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<sets88> народ кто знает как сделать дефрагментацию FAT32 под Linux?
<DenSpirit> аа
<DenSpirit> BROS: через центр приложений или с консоли
<sets88> cp; mkfs.vfat; cp не предлагать
<Asti> BROS, sudo aptitude -- purge название_пакета
<sets88> ктонибудь?
<Asti> не в курсе честно
<Nor8> sets88:  О  чем вопрос?
<DenSpirit> Nor8: дефрагментировать vfat без cp
<Nor8> DenSpirit: "ср" у нас что?
<sets88> Nor8, как сделать дефрагментацию FAT32 под Linux?
<DenSpirit> Nor8: если тупо скопировать файл во временную папку на другой ac а потом обратно то он дефрагментируется)
<sets88> Nor8 cp; mkfs.vfat; cp не предлагать
<Nor8>  sets88: Диск или раздел?
<Asti> BROS, http://forum.lafox.net/index.php?showtopic=6479
<sets88> Nor8 ну у меня конкретно образ раздела :)
<Nor8> sets88: Флешка?
<sets88> Nor8 да загрузочная
<Nor8>  sets88: А чем vfat и так далее не устраивают?
<Nor8>  sets88: Есть же  мануалы по ним подробные
<sets88> Nor8 по чем?
<Nor8> sets88: http://www.ithowto.ru/168-formatirovanie-fleshki.html
<sets88> Nor8 c форматированием как раз проблем нет
<sets88> Nor8 проблема с фрагментацией
<Nor8> sets88: Сорри, запарился  )))
<Nor8> сек
<lukinfore> sets88, а чем ср не угождает?
<sets88> боюсь бут затрет
<lukinfore> ))
<lukinfore> зря
<sets88> почему?
<DenSpirit> sets88: ты хочешь флешку дефрагментировать?
<lukinfore> ибо mbr можно dd затереть, а ср если драйвера нормальные - никак
<Nor8> sets88: Английским владеешь? http://www.ehow.com/how_6173826_defragment-fat-32-drive-linux.html
<lukinfore> оставь просто корень нетронутым
<DenSpirit> Nor8: там тот же cp
<DenSpirit> Nor8: либо через спец дистр
<lukinfore> если втндос канешно
<Nor8> DenSpirit: Других вариантов нет,  видимо
<DenSpirit> Nor8: я вот тоже как ни ищу, нету
<sets88> lukinfore cp не затрет mbr,  mkfs  может затереть boot sector раздела
<Nor8> Можно еще качнуть комплект System Rescue и посмотреть, нет ли там утилиты для дефрага
<DenSpirit> Nor8: думаю сейчас в вайн повесить дефрагментатор, нацелить на диск и посмотреть
<lukinfore> sets88, а зачем дефрагмент если мкфс?
<sets88> Nor8 да похоже выбор не велик
<sets88> lukinfore в том то и вопрос что mkfs это единственный способ сделать дефраг
<Nor8> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=partedmagic  Есть такая "утилита",  скажем так, может  там есть то, что нужно
<DenSpirit> Nor8: как  раз сейчас смотрю
<DenSpirit> похоже нету
<Nor8> sets88: Можно еще через виртуалку попробовать, прикрутить туда винду и там все сделать
<lukinfore> sets88, все файлы кроме ntldr и прочих в корневой папке копируешь на свободный диск и назад
<skai> почму?dd в образ и раскатка обратно - вот и дефраг. дд же - побайтовое копирование, а не посекторное
<sets88> Nor8 хм...да, можно попробовать
<lukinfore> и весь тебе дефраг
<Nor8> DenSpirit: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue  Или в этой утилите смотреть
 * DenSpirit изучает systemrescue
<sets88> lukinfore без mkfs обычный cp ни сделает никакой дефрагментации, файлы просто будут всюду разбросаны по разделу
<lukinfore> мде
<lukinfore> мне пох тебе виднее
<Nor8> sets88: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue  Вот этот девайс умеет с фат работать,      может и дефрагментировать умеет
<sets88> Nor8 спасибо попробую
<DenSpirit> Nor8: я не нашел лично
<sets88> видимо придется всетаки  cp;mkfs.vfat;cp
<sets88> кто знает как бут сектор с раздела вытянуть?
<Nor8> sets88: Есть вариант через  cat, но мануал сам будешь читать )))    http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/development/4548134
<DenSpirit> sets88: не с диска случаем?
<sets88> Nor8 на сколько я понял cat-ом он просто нулями забьет свободное место
<Nor8> sets88: А к чему вообще тебе дефраг?
<sets88> Nor8 нужен файл одним продолжительным куском
<sets88> Nor8 а он разбит
<Nor8> sets88: так создай образ диска и будет тебе один кусок
<sets88> Nor8 в смысле?
<Nor8> sets88: В прямом, примонтируй и скопируй его как образ
<DenSpirit> я конечно понимаю
<DenSpirit> но sets88 не мог бы ты обрисовать ситуацию
<DenSpirit> тебе нужно просто взять и жестко отдефрагментировать vfat раздел на hdd?
<DenSpirit> просто чтобы была дефрагментирована vfat
<sets88> загрузчик требует в фс файл(с образом) одним куском
<DenSpirit> он требует vfat?
<sets88> да
<DenSpirit> sets88: винду ставишь?
<sets88> нет, собрал образ freedos, подсовываю его загрузчику тот ругается на то что тот фрагментирован
<DenSpirit> образ
<DenSpirit> чел
<sets88> да образ на vfat
<DenSpirit> скопируй образ на ext
<DenSpirit> потом выпили vfat
<DenSpirit> создай заново
<DenSpirit> b пили обратно
<DenSpirit> неужто образ такой большой
<sets88> загрузчик не увидит ext
<sets88> хотя нет вообще то должен
<sets88> но не факт что в ext образ будет 1-м куском
<DenSpirit> будет
<DenSpirit> я же говорб
<DenSpirit> пили обратно потом в vfat образ
<DenSpirit> на чистый раздел
<DenSpirit> тогда точно будет одним кускос
<sets88> нет кстати образ 64 мб
<Nor8> Через cp и будет
<sets88> но похоже фрагментируется в фс
<Nor8> sets88: Ты больше времени потратил на поиск метода, уже бы сделал давно через cp )))
<sets88> Nor8 это да, но на будущее интересно узнать как :)
<sets88> Nor8 да и еще (хотя сейчас думаю не мой случай) если boot сектор в ФС нужно сохранить
<Nor8> sets88: Глубоко слишком копаешь)))) Максимум, раздел, на котором бут сектор ))))
<sets88> Nor8 так раздел с бутсектором - единственный раздел :)
<Nor8>  sets88: http://www.polezno.com/soft/bootpart  для винды нанотехнологии, чтобы наноразделы сохранять ))))
<Nor8>  sets88: Хотя если говорить о восстановлении загрузчика после переустановки винды на дуал буте, то и эта утилита не нужна
<DenSpirit> просто в лайв сиди
<DenSpirit> сначала chroot
<Nor8>  sets88: Другие есть утилиты, которые автоматом все находят
<sets88> Nor8 это какие?
<Nor8> sets88: Для висты и 7-ки и http://www.boot-us.com/ для ХП
<Nor8> http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1  Для висты и 7-ки вот эта
<wahtowik> подскажите плиз как на выносной винт бекап убунти сделать?какая прога нужна для этого?или убунта не слитает?
<Manular> подскажике каким плагином можно скачать видео в мозиле?
<sets88> Nor8 да нет их даже xp нет к сожалению, денег жаль
<Nor8> sets88: Денег на что жаль? На винду или утилиты?
<den4ik> wahtowik, Clonezilla-хорошая вещь!
<sets88> Nor8 на windows
<Nor8> sets88: Хмм.. 7-ку можно на месяц бесплатно поставить, ну а дальше как совесть позволяет
<Manular> ?
<Nor8> Manular: Какое видео?
<wahtowik> den4ik спс
<sets88> Nor8 :) ну это да
<den4ik> wahtowik, если руки прямые то не слетает)
<wahtowik> den4ik в том то и дело что крывые
<wahtowik> несколько дней на убунте
<^DEMOSS^> ?
<wahtowik> народ обьясните почему в линуксе не нужен антивирь?
<skai> wahtowik: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<Nor8> ))
<BROS> ребята, кто использует Speed Dial?
<DenSpirit> BROS: я
<DenSpirit> BROS: на опере
<BROS> )) нет. на мозилле
<DenSpirit> BROS: пытался прикрутить. не очень
<BROS> у меня все прикручено, и работает. Единственное, после обновления на 6 быстрый набор появляется только при добавлении нового таба. А в стартовой странице - пусто
<AndreX> !log > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<BROS> Это только у меня или все столкнулись?
<Alagos> !log | alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
 * DenSpirit нашел редактор ассоциаций с типами файлов, оценивает
<Hanacuk> что это за редактор такой ?
<Hanacuk> что бы автоматом проги использывались ?
<skai> называется убунту твик?
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak
<ubuntuhelp> Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<DenSpirit> не твик
<skai> jy kexit
<skai> он лучше
<skai> mime типы тож настраивать может
<skai> для тех, ктот не осилил конфиг подредактировать
<DenSpirit> мой не может. чяднт?
<DenSpirit> где вообще эта настройка у твика находится в 11.04?
<GrafVampir> подскажите как ubunta 11 в пользовании?
<GrafVampir> стоит переходить с 10й
<GrafVampir> ?
<AndreX> DenSpirit: делай с помощью свойств файла. И ubuntu tweak большего сделать не может.
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: смотря для чего
<GrafVampir> как десктропная ОСь
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: http://i071.radikal.ru/1108/32/b35b78cccb73.jpg
<DenSpirit> я этот скрин сегодня делал
<GrafVampir> скрины 11я видел
<AndreX> GrafVampir: на вкус и цвет.... мне лично, понравилась, но к унити привыкать нужно или юзать гном
<AndreX> а так всё ткакже
<GrafVampir> ну а стабильность работы?
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: пока много недоделок в области рабочего стола
<GrafVampir> на убунту я больше работаю... кодинг, просто лазить по сайтам или смотреть фильмы.
<GrafVampir> ну и скайп/аська
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: все в поряде
<DenSpirit> 11.04 тебя устроит
<GrafVampir> =))
<GrafVampir> кста, а как там обстоят дела с дровами?
<GrafVampir> у меня иногда вылетали траблы на 10й со звуком
<GrafVampir> или видео
<DenSpirit> GrafVampir: у меня если скайп вместе с другой прогой звукоиздавающей идет, то своим писком сильно портит звук по всей системе
<GrafVampir> печаль
<DenSpirit> VV
<victor0000> http://podrobnosti.ua/mobile/2011/08/17/786376.html#comments
<inkvizitor68sl> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<alexandr> вечера всем
<alexandr> подскажите аналог для molzilla в убунту?
<DenSpirit> alexandr: есть.назывется firefox
<alexandr> чтоб смотреть шифрированые скрипты и заражённые сайты
<alexandr> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/73476/
<AndreX> и зачем их просматривать - поставить фаервол и блокировать их вабще, так как на таких сайтах нет ничего, кроме всякого бреда
<alexandr> ясно
<alexandr> как дополнение называется в мозиле для просмотра скриптов не помню я господа
<AndreX> jsview
<GrafVampir> кто рабоатет в netBeans?
<artem_> народ а если виртуальную машину ставить много сжирает ресурсов?на ней можно буит телефон перепрошить?прошраммыв работать будут?
<alexandr> !op artem
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op artem'
<alexandr> vbox стфвь
<alexandr> *ставь
<alexandr> что за формат народ jsfon?
<alexandr> то есть json
<[v-8]_jupiter> alexandr: javascript
<alexandr> ясн
<DenSpirit> как через клаву добраться до меню типа "файл,вид"?
<TBAPb> tab
<TBAPb> alt
<TBAPb> все же таб
<mentax> существует ли способ разрешить запись, но запретить удаление файла для владельца сего файла?
<Raiden_> да. даешь +w , а потом идешь читать man chattr
<Raiden_> в теории можно будет писать в файл, испортить нулями, но нельзя будет удалить
<mentax> Raiden_: делаю chattr +u имя_директории, но все равно могу удалить файлы в диретории
<Raiden_> наверное надо на конкретынй файл.
<mentax> конкретных фалов нет, есть маилбох в котором надо запретить удаление фалов
<mentax> а эт штука крайне не конкретная
<mentax> chattr передает атрибуты на новые файлы в директории?
<Raiden_> тогда незнаю. почитай про acl и расширенные права икак их включить. - там может быть есть чего.
<Raiden_> mentax: наверное нет, я думаю для чаттр папка - тоже файл.
<Raiden_> по крайней мере твоя инфа это подтверждает
<TBAPb> вставляю флешку\винт открывается audociasos какой-то и пытается проиграть музыку с носителя. никто не помнит где галочку надо убрать? что-то найти не могу.
<mentax> печально, печально
<inkvizitor68sl> mentax: читай chattr
<inkvizitor68sl> там есть
<mentax> да перечитал уже все
<mentax> вдоль и поперек
<inkvizitor68sl> При удалении файла с атрибутом `u', его содержимое сохраняется (остается не тронутым) на диске. Это позволяет пользователю в последующем восстановить такой файл.
<Raiden_> Хм
<Raiden_> Мб флаг не тот или я что попутал )
<mentax> inkvizitor68sl: да, но тем не менее интересно все же чтобы просто не давал удалиль
<mentax> *удалить
<inkvizitor68sl> +a попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> и не читай вики, читай настоящий ман
<Raiden_> я наверное могу альтернативное решение подсказать, был какой-то крон для отслеживания изменения файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> штскщт
<inkvizitor68sl> incron
<Raiden_> т.е. можно делать бекап папк после кажого прихода почты\изменеения файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> он же - inotify
<inkvizitor68sl> можно по инкрону нужные флаги на файлы ставить ;)
<victor0000> firefox шесть ух скорость О_о
<skai> victor0000: так быстро скачивает нормальный хром?
<victor0000> не, открыть быстро
<Raiden_> Я не заметил особого прироста после 5.
<p1gmale0n> ктото писал в тви, что ~130М памяти хавает.. на паре вкладок..
<p1gmale0n> автора сравнивал с оперой, которая при тех же вкладках кушает 40
<Raiden_> хотя может и ускорилось
<rapidsp> кстати скоро в ФФ не будут показывать версию :)
<p1gmale0n> вроде как 7я будет значительно меньше памяти кушать..
<rapidsp> очень удобно - выпустил пресс-релиз - типа обновились! :)))
<p1gmale0n> но к тому времени, я боюсь, они потеряют большую часть пользователей
<Malloy> "кто будет хавать много памяти получит по наглой рыжей морде" (c) Bash
<victor0000> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/6.0/linux-i686/ru/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<skai> victor0000: а тупо apt-get update && apt-get upgrade уже не модно?
<p1gmale0n> ppa до бетты
<keros> Можно вопрос не по теме? (про железо)
<Malloy> :)
<skai> p1gmale0n: а ты где то увидел слово ppa?
<keros> Не "что лучше амд или интел?"...другой чуть :)
<Malloy> keros: за спрос денег не берут)
<skai> keros: можно:)мы не отнимаем конституционного права задавать вопросы
<skai> keros: правда у нас есть право следовать правилам и выгнать тебя за оффтоп
<p1gmale0n> skai: я к тому, что rc были уже вполне юзабельны.. и 6я версия появилась в ppa гораздо раньше :)
<skai> keros: но твои права спросить мы ущемлять не станем
<keros> Ок) у меня сейчас комп не включился, пишет "fatal error......system halted!" отчего так может быть?
<victor0000> skai:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/668478/
<Malloy> возможные варианты ответов: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%BE
<Malloy> 2. rtfm
<Malloy> 3. man
<p1gmale0n> народ, а что, авторизовыватся не надо теперь? где NickServ? oO
<p1gmale0n> все, разобрался :)
<victor0000> skai:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/668479/
<skai> victor0000: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<victor0000> ненадо
<skai> victor0000: ты любишь извращения?
<victor0000> skai: попробуешь терминал порядка http://paste.ubuntu.com/668482/
<Malloy> skai: с точки зрения виндузятников, в этом канале других нет
<skai> victor0000: ибо поставить из реп убунты 6 версию - это слишком просто
<skai> Malloy: а зачем нам точка зрения убогих?
<Malloy> skai: они не убогие, они просто не знают что ещё бывает
<victor0000> skai:  меня упдате не было, сегодня есть))
<keros> Ребятушки)) помогите ж нубке то плз
<Malloy> keros: данных мало
<keros> Недавно чистил комп, отключал питание всё
<keros> Из-за видеокарты(перегрев, недовоткнута) может такое быть?
<Malloy> keros: если недовоткнута - монитор бы не показал нифига имхо
<Raiden_> keros: а над фатал эррор написано что-нить?
<Raiden_> и пишет это в линуксе , или ещё до груба?
<keros> Да, 1 строка. К сожалению, не помню её. Комп сейчас включился
<Raiden_> в любом случае если лазили в корпус - надо открыть, выключив от розетки сначала. И всё проверить
<Raiden_> я думаю
<Raiden_> а.. тогда фиг с ним )
<Malloy> у меня иногда бывали чудеса которые лечились отключением от внешних проводов (эл-во, сеть) и замыканием корпуса на батарею. после этого всё включалось и работало, иногда сброс биоса помогал (это если до начала загрузки системы ошибка)
<keros> Ок)) потом напишу, если повторится
<keros> Спс
<Malloy> подскажите кто знает, (Libreoffice base) есть 2 таблицы которые надо связать. Таблица 1 список счетов (с полями №, дата, организация, сумма). Таблица 2 список товаров (с полями наименование, кол-во, № счета). В таблице 1 поле № не уникально, уникальна только связка
<Malloy> №+организация, как сделать так чтобы к наименованию товара из табл 2 привязывался счет из табл 1?
<zinaas> Hi all!
<zinaas> Прошу помощи в борьбе с зависанием gnome-system-monitor
<Raiden_> я только встречал жор ресурсов, заввисания - нет. Могу посоветывать поставить монитор от xfce или использовать htop
<Raiden_> возможно как-то решается, фиг знает
<zinaas> Я понял про htop, но мне интересно, почему висяк мертвый при переходе на закладке "процессы". если "процессы" не трогать - все работает :(
<Corsair> zinaas, ядро случаем не 2.6.35-30?
<zinaas> Corsair, оно
<Corsair> поставь 2.6.35-29
<Raiden_> 10.04?
<zinaas> Raiden_, 10.10
<skai> Raiden_: 10.10
<Raiden_> а смысл
<zinaas> Corsair, попробую, спасибо
<skai> в 04 демьяновское же
<skai> 32
<Raiden_> лтс я бы ещё понял, а на 10.10 сидеть смысла нет
<Raiden_> Хотя к вопросу это только косвенно относится
<skai> Raiden_: ну мож ему наиболее свежее пред юнити:)ну не осилил человек включить ubuntu classic сессию:)
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> ещё не поздно
<Raiden_> вкючить
<zinaas> skai, что такое ubuntu classic сессия?
<Raiden_> почти 3 месяца до 11.10
<skai> Raiden_: видишь:)
<skai> Raiden_: два
<Raiden_> zinaas: в 11.04 из коробки ест ьгном2 такой же как в 10.10
<Raiden_> прям сразу после устанвоки
<p1gmale0n> а мне вот нравится unity =)
<Raiden_> единсвенынй недостаток, котоырй лечится - девелоперская ветка компиза - можно откатить , при этом убивается юнити , но глюков становится меньше.
<zinaas> Raiden_, я почти уже решился на 11.04
<skai> Raiden_: 57 дней всего
<Raiden_> skai: )
<skai> Raiden_: нафиг откатывать?она работает отлично
<skai> Raiden_: там просто в дефолте пара строк в конфиге пустая.в юнити значения не нужны.в гноме пригодятся
<Raiden_> skai: у некоторых были проблемы. В общем хавту по откату есть - значит кому-то надо )
<Sergey_IT> +месяц до ветки 12.04
<skai> Raiden_: тем, кому нужен куб
<Raiden_> гг
<Raiden_> бебатестер себя спалил
<skai> Raiden_: альфа
<Raiden_> бета*
<skai> Raiden_: даж преальфа
<Raiden_> ну блин, всеравно бетатестер уже знакомое всем слово
<skai> Raiden_: извращенец - тоже
<Sergey_IT> и что? На 10.04 с ноября 2009 года и все нормально, не переустанавливал
<Raiden_> skai: у тебя мания исправлять каждое слово
<skai> Raiden_: любовь к порядку:)
<Raiden_> Sergey_IT: да  в общем ничего, если нравится.
 * Raiden_ подумал какие ужасные вкусы бывают у людей.
<Raiden_> )
<Sergey_IT> так, когда все работает, какие проблемы? )
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну так ставь демьяна и до 13 года:)
<Raiden_> сида - вечнее дистра нет
<Raiden_> )
<p1gmale0n> =)
<Raiden_> будет жить пока жив дебиан
<Raiden_> или не жить - смотря как повезет с обновлениями :)
<Raiden_> Я всё ещё склоняюсь к опенсусе - 8 месяцев цикл + пакетная система с приоритетами и выбором с чего обновляться - можно делать гибриды с их роллинг веткой + есть билд сервис.
<Raiden_> но где-то 50% что останусь на убунте
<keros> На дистрибутивах 11.04 можно Загрузиться с лайв сд?
<Raiden_> только не на альфах :)
<Raiden_> keros: с сд можно. только там надо эникей нажать когда челвоечек с клавой нарисован
<Raiden_> вроде
<Raiden_> Игра в угадай рисунок :) Могли бы просто оставить как было - было бы лучше.
<Raiden_> или можно нажать на отмену устанвоки - это вроде выкинет в лайв режим.
<Raiden_> новки*
<skai> Raiden_: ни че не надо
<skai> Raiden_: дождись окошка с выбором загружать или устаавливать
<skai> и все
<keros> Спс
<Raiden_> skai:  ну да, а если эникей нажать, то появится бутмееню как раньше
<Raiden_> и там можно выбрать лайв
<zinaas> счастливо всем.
<UserName> Ребята, кто после обновления Firefox столкнулся с проблемой Speeddial?
<Nor8> UserName:  Никто кроме тебя
<UserName> ну спасибо на добром слове
<Raiden_> я тоже не столкнулся
<Nor8> UserName: Не подождать, пока версию плугина обновят?
<UserName> точнее это не совсем проблема. При закрытии всех табов, при пустой странице - быстрого набора нет
<Raiden_> у  меня фф6 спиддиал пашет
<Nor8> Raiden_: Ку, как успехи с миграцией? ;-)
<Raiden_> UserName: проверь настройки
<UserName> проверял. все норма стоит
<UserName> т.е. везде галочки
<UserName> напомните, как имя поменять в чате?
<Raiden_> Nor8: да вроде ок. ) Я занят был, особо не мигрирую, юзнаю что успел поставить \ настроить. бывают вылеты кде при логауте
<Raiden_> но в кубунте они были ещё чаще.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Сусе сейчас у тебя?
<Raiden_> угу
<Nor8> Raiden_: Стабильна и какая версия ядра?
<Raiden_> правда 11.4 + несколько репов, не стал подключат ьроллинг ветку.  Ядро .37 и т.д.
<Raiden_> в ролинге 3.0.1 и можно подключив реп поставть только ядро
<Raiden_> даже можно оставить реп подключенным ,но без автообновления с него - в убунте такого нет
<Raiden_> в сусе тоже ест ьвещи конечно, которых нет - в основном это пакеты :) Мне например клементин с цвс нравится больше релиза. Пришлось собрать
<Raiden_> А в убунте - на ппа генерятся дейлибилды
<Nor8> Raiden_: Клементин дело второстепенное, но вот синаптика мне в сусе очень не хватало
<Raiden_> ВЕсли бы взять все + у дистров и отмести мусор. Могла бы неплохая ос получиться... Но для этого сообщество должно быть чем-то целым, а не воинствующими племенами.
<Raiden_> :)
<Sergey_IT> джунгли )
<Raiden_> Nor8: да вроде там все что умеет синаптик яст умеет делать. И версию удержать и зависимости\файлы\описание показать и т.д.
<Raiden_> уж точн ояст умеет больше чем убунтовский центр приложений
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> Sergey_IT: угу ) опенсорс это непроходимые дебри, и за соседний холм лучше не суваться - там живуть сусеводы, федорщики, или даже гентушники.
<Raiden_> :)
<Raiden_> Ну войны может нет, но каждый будет делать и хвалить своё.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Ну центр то недоразумение сплошное, а по поводу одного дистра с плюшками со всех остальных + роллинг, то это мечта недостижимая ))))
<Raiden_> угу )
<Sergey_IT> Raiden_, а за соседними деревьями кдводы, гномоводы, юноинды и другая нечисть )
<Raiden_> мне в линуксе ещё не нравится то , что нету приемственности. вот сделали люди компиз - вм хорошо с гномом интегрируется + модульный. Зачем спрашивается надо было писать муттер для гномшелла.
<Raiden_> и т.д.
<Raiden_> как бы на протяжении последних 10 лет появляются проекты котоыре делают то , что уже было сделано так или иначе.
<Raiden_> так, я опять затянул своё нытьё :)
<Nor8> Raiden_: Да не, всё правильно
<UserName> Как сменить имя в чате?
<Nor8> Raiden_: С гномшелом переборшили они
<Nor8> Raiden_: С юнити ладно, это дело одного дистра, но с гномом перебор
<Raiden_> могли бы подумат ькак его реализовать модулем, как юнити :) Может быть это было бы хуже, но по крайней мере стало бы на вм меньше.
<Raiden_> *модулем к компизу
<Raiden_> Юнити кстати меняется, незнаю как по удобству, а внешний вид уже кое что... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9Lg5fZv4U
<Raiden_> категории появились в искалке софта...
<Raiden_> вообще основная проблема всего этого - выбор :)  де стало больше по количеству - а это имхо геморой
<Nor8> Raiden_: Все-равно не нравится мне эта боковая панель. Почему ее нельзя к низу прикрутить, например, почему иконки плоские? Что мешает как в кайро 3д сделать? Вообщем, вопросов масса.
<Raiden_> возможно юзать убунту с юнити и незнать что есть чего-то ещё 1 из лучших вариантов
<Raiden_> ))
<Raiden_> да вот, зря они панель приклеили намертво. Это сразу хуже чем любой док.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Опять же эти хоткеи. А если я не люблю хоткеи?
<Raiden_> )
<Raiden_> расчет на девайс без мышки явно
<Raiden_> кстати в манифесте опенсусе который недавно был в новостях, написано что они не будут сремиться на мобильные платформы )
<Nor8> Raiden_: Ну так пусть для планшетников ветку развивают, а для десктопов форкнут второй и третий параллельно развивают.
<Raiden_> угу это было бы нормально. Или опять же 2 плагина к компизу можно было развивать дескоп и мобильный , с учетом размеров экранов и устройств ввода...
<Raiden_> они возможно надеются что десктопы умрут , но если это будет то больше чем через 10 лет, я думаю )
<Nor8> Raiden_:  С чего они умрут то?
<Raiden_> Ну незнаю ) Мне кажется кто-то мечтает засунут ьвсю инфу в сеть и сделать девайсы  во превых всем доступные, вовторых ничего сами по себе не умеющие - плюсов сразу много:
<Nor8> Raiden_:  Будут моноблоки или даже 3д проекции какие-нибудь, но сам принцип останется. Какое - то изображение перед тобой, по которому мышкой или чем кликать удобнее, чем руками тянуться
<Raiden_> контроль инфы, контроль пиратсва, аренда онлайн софта и хранилищь
<Nor8> Raiden_: Причем здесь облачные сервисы и интерфэйс?
<Raiden_> ну интерфейс просто под тачскрины. А тачскрины - это моноблоки и планшеты. Коотрые возможно, в будущем вообще не будут иметь софта
<Raiden_> будет в них аналог хром ос
<Raiden_> тук тук тук
<Raiden_> :)
<Raiden_> Может я конечно киберпанка обчитался
<Raiden_> в любом случае это будет не скоро, поэтому нужны ифейсы для полноценных десктопов :)
<Nor8> Raiden_:  Пока нет качественно не улучшат, точнее его скорость, никаких коннектов к серверу  без оси не будет. Там скорость передачи данных должна быть бешеная и стабильная, чего провайдеры не смогут предоставить.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Да и не хочу я от какого-нибудь сервиса/сервера зависеть, зачем это нужно. Подсадка сплошная.
<lukinfore> обязательно проведут референдум )
<lukinfore> кому от чего хочется зависеть
<alexzulu> шалом, полуночники.
<lukinfore> q
<Nor8> lukinfore: Угу, догонят и еще раз проведут ))
<alexzulu> что, где?
<Raiden_> Nor8: кстати ,если твоя машинка тянет компиз, я дума ю ты мог бы вполне привыкнуть к юнити. Я вот к гномшеллу за неделю почти привык )
<Raiden_> и такой расклад сделал бы выбор ненужным. Каноникал уже выбрала.
<Nor8> Raiden_: Мог бы, но зачем? Мне и так хватает над чем голову поломать. Да и с эстетической точки зрения все эти подделки даже на тройку не тянут. :-D
<Raiden_> )
<Nor8> Raiden_: Да и кайро с компизом вполне хватает, к тому же со всем эффектами он даже лучше кде :P
<alexzulu> у меня ееепк 701 тянул компиз. и значит юнити на нём заработает?
<Raiden_> alexzulu: ну, да.
<Raiden_> скорее всего
<alexzulu> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/heF4xolTp0jFLa7QxsUeQw?feat=directlink а так потянет?;)
<Nor8> Raiden_: Что еще в убунту стало надоедать, так это откровенные недопилы. Процессы не убиваются сами, приходиться руками добивать. Уентр тот же откроешь,   потом процесс висит, и так далее.
<Raiden_> кажется у меня это было что-то висело в памяти
<Nor8> Raiden_: Да постоянно висит, то центр, то чистилка, то еще какая-нибудь хрень
<Nor8> Raiden_: Не говоря уже про тормоза у самого центра, я им не пользуюсь из-за этого
<Raiden_> я тоже не пользуюсь.
<Raiden_> и тоже заметил тормоза - жертва быстрой разработки :)
<Nor8> Raiden_: На коленке лепять,
<Nor8> лепят*, не тестируют
<Raiden_> торопятся просто , я думаю. Т.е. пишут лиж бы работало. А пофиксят когда-нибудь или вообще перепишут ) Кстати, на федоровском канале в жабере говорили что код юнити тоже не очень - и типа это из причин почему  убунтовские патчи не приняли в компиз
<Raiden_>  и т.д.
<Raiden_> но это может быть гон
<Nor8>  Raiden_: Я ж говорил уже, я когда команду юнити на видео в ютубе увидел, понял, что все возможно ))))
<Raiden_> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/536 почитайте, может заинтерисуется кто
<Raiden_> если уже не нужны - откинь это. Всеравно найдутся ещё тысячи котоыре будут с 0 писать такие же скрипты. И может быть для них это даже лучше. Ну просто выкинь и всё или на полку положи :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: это не совсем скрипты
<Raiden_> ок )
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: что-то вроде денвера, скорее.
<inkvizitor68sl> только из коробки готового в продакшн
<Nor8>  Да пусть пишут, главное. чтобы эти недоделки в офф. ветку не попадали :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> ну есть некоторая разница между теми тысячами и мной
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) я это уже делал и всё работало
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) я могу это допилить, если оно кому то надо
<inkvizitor68sl> и занимаюсь я этим оооох как долго)
<Raiden_> кинь на форум линк, может кому и надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хм, точно, у нас же форум есть!
<Zeka13> всем привет , ктонить знает как вывести на нетбуке звук сразу на колонки и наушники ?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> а оказывается i3 на 933 мгц - томрознутый шлак
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: двухядерный?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, 2 ядра, 4 потока
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: А что на нем тормозит? Убунту?
<Zeka13> привет !
<Nor8> Кто здесь?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: угу
<Zeka13> Кто-нибудь знает как одновременно вывести звук на встроенный динамик и на наушники!
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | Zeka13
<ubuntuhelp> Zeka13: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Zeka13> Нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: А что за девайс в целом, нетбук?
<Zeka13> да нетбук , просто знаю багу , когда звук не переключается или одновременно играет , а мне это и нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ага, нетбук с i3 xD нашел баг в регуляторе частоты на панели гнома - оказывается он регулирует частоту только одного потока.
<Zeka13> просто друг воняет , что на винде так можно , а тут типо он не может
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: вот я и выркутил сразу 4м)
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Поддержки нет, наверное,  на этой версии дистра
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: в смысле нет? ты о чем?
<Zeka13> что , никто не знает как такое замутить ?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Нет значит нет)))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: да всё нормально. Просто я не ду мал, что i3 на частоте в 933 мгц такой шлак
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: А памяти сколько и диск какой?
<Zeka13> Кто-нибудь знает как одновременно вывести звук на встроенный динамик и на наушники!
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: 6гб, ssd OCZ vertex 2
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Хы...скромненький такой нетбук ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ну да
<wildDAlex> Здравствуйте все. Поставил последнюю Убунту. Юнити бесит...
<wildDAlex> Подскажите, как можно свернуть все окна в нем?
<^DEMOSS^> АДВОКААААТ !!! О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> wildDAlex: логаут-> выбрать учетку -> внизу выбрать "Классическая ебунта"
<Sergey_IT> wildDAlex, а зачем ставил тогда
<^DEMOSS^> привет сергей, инквиз
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: следующий будет i5, intel G3, 8 гб памяти =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: и тебе ку
<wildDAlex> Да не, думаю пора Юнити осваивать. Но пока бесит ).
<wildDAlex> А свернуть окна нашел - win + D. Как в винде.
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, здорово!
<^DEMOSS^> кто знает, куда обратится по масштабированию систем ?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: По идее, такой проц такое количество памяти не прокачает
<wildDAlex> Организация меню чет не очень нравится в Юнити. Чтобы открыть программу, слишком много надо нажатий.
<^DEMOSS^> собираюсь кластер из 4х процессорных систем собирать
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а куда он денется?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: заставлю
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Смешной какой
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Частота у него не такая
<Nor8> И пропускная способность
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ересь.
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  ))) Это я должен говорить
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: не вижу проблем с "сожрать 6 гб памяти" на i3 =)
<inkvizitor68sl> потому знаю, что 6 мне мало )
<alexzulu> inkvizitor68sl, расскажи про яндекс.:) ты про это можешь.:)
<Sergey_IT> жадный
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаный конвертер книг в 4 потока жрет 4 гига(
<inkvizitor68sl> хром - ещё полтора
<inkvizitor68sl> и приходит дядя OOM
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: спрашивай, что не под NDA - расскажу
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: кстати, про /dev/shm забывать никогда не стот ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> не стоит*
<alexzulu> а книги с чего вог что конвертишь?
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Хром полтора гига жрет? )))
<User383[web]> доброй ночм всем
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Вообщем, поставь мощнее проц и ты увидишь разницу, а на пальцах тебе не докажешь ))))
<User383[web]> я уже с ума сошел
<User383[web]> мод
<User383[web]> ой
<User383[web]>  можите помочь
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: PDF под Desire Z и под Kindle
<inkvizitor68sl> не в mobi, а просто по размеру экрана подгоняю
<alexzulu> Nor8, может не прц нужен? а замена прокладки?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ну у меня в нем много чего запущено
<User383[web]> у меня убунту 11.04 не обновляется
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а насчет проца - у него частота 2.40, если включить профиль "Perfomance" - то всё летает
<alexzulu> User383[web], может ей нечего обновлять?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Замени прокладку тогда )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> !q | User383[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User383[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: У меня и в экономю режиме тоже все норм работает )))
<User383[web]> хочу поставить скайп , влц
<User383[web]> а там постоянно оштбки
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а ты регулируешь чем? )
<User383[web]> прочитал что надо обновить
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: телепаты в отпуске. _какие_ ?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: дефолтным плугином в гноме
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ядер сколько?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: 8 )))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: смотри финт ушами
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: добавь их 8 штук на панель
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Давай
 * alexzulu телепат. телепает.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: в свойствах каждого выбери разные потоки
<inkvizitor68sl> потом на первом поставь Powersave
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: ПОвиснет все?
<inkvizitor68sl> радуйся 6 ядрам на максимальной частоте
<User383[web]> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или, по крайней мере, просто сбитым профилям на 6 ядрах
<User383[web]> и так постоянно
<User383[web]> и в терминале
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Я, конечно, еще ядро поставил lowlatency последнее, но это мало влияет
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste| User383[web], полный лог сюда из консоли
<ubuntuhelp> User383[web], полный лог сюда из консоли: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ты сделай, как я тебе сказал)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: удивишься
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Не могу, вера не позволяет )))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: короче этот апплет ставит профили только для одного ядра, с тех пор, как убунта поумнела до степени выставления разных профилей разным ядрам.
<inkvizitor68sl> если у тебя 4 ядра, то 1 апплет регулирует частоту только 2х потоков
<inkvizitor68sl> под нагрузкой остальные 6 потоков спокойно кушают свои 2.40-3.33 мгц
<User383[web]> вот допустим
<User383[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?5s5trg
<wildDAlex> Может кто подсказать почему у меня Файрфокс с английским интерфейсом? Система и все остальные приложения русскоязычные.
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Нет, нормально все отрабатывает
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]:     Depends: libva1 but it is not going to be installed
<inkvizitor68sl>      Depends: libxcb-keysyms1 (>= 0.3.6) but it is not going to be installed
<inkvizitor68sl>      Depends: libxcb-randr0 (>= 1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<inkvizitor68sl>      Depends: libxcb-xv0 (>= 1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<inkvizitor68sl> думай.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: я тоже так думал.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты выставь и дай нагрузку)
<User383[web]> и что с этим делать
<User383[web]> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: пробуй ставь эти пакеты отдельно, смотри почему они не ставятся
<User383[web]> отдельно как?
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install libxcb-xv0 , например
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Да не забивай голову, что то он все-равно понижает )))
<alexzulu> Nor8, не забивай голову. бери в рот.:)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ага. четверть твоего проца =)
<User383[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?om1yiu
<Nor8> alexzulu: Тебя давно на х.... не посылали, нерусь?
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: apt-get update делал епосле установки?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Nor8
<inkvizitor68sl> упс
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick alexzulu поаккуратнее с выражениями
<User383[web]> да
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: репозитории все включил?
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Ты как вообще определил, что он не правильно отрабатывает?
<User383[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?wftl9b
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: выставил 933 мгц, потом запустил что-то тяжелое и случайно глянул в /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<alexzulu> кстати. в правилах нет пункта о разжигании межнациональной розни?
<User383[web]> репо какието есть но я незнаю какие еще
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: отключай те репы, с которыми проблема и делай апдейт
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Я в системном мониторе смотрю, все норм режет, но у меня дистр 64-битный. Впрочем, подозреваю, что у тебя тоже.
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: без разницы)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня pae, на самом деле.
<inkvizitor68sl> но на 64 битах я уже потестил на i7
<User383[web]> а как их отключить ? туп я
<alexzulu> меня оскорбили и кикнули. класс.
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: synaptic -> там ищи в меню пункт "Репозитоии"
<inkvizitor68sl> включи все репы стандартные, которые найдешь (кроме backports).
<inkvizitor68sl> partners тоже включи на второй вкладке
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  У меня вообще эта команда не отрабатывает
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: оскорбил ты первым
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж текстовик)
<Dan`ka> видела в убунте какой то костыль к терминалу прикрутили.. внизу висит.. как его звать?
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: олсо пункт 2.5.
<Nor8> sudo: /proc/cpuinfo: command not found
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: sudo _cat_ /proc/cpuinfo | grep bla
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Хы... учись, все ядра на 1000 Mhz ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а теперь сделай в двух консолях cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules > alexzulu
<ubuntuhelp> alexzulu, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё раз повторяю про 2.5
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Давай обойдемся без экстремальных экспериментов, у меня не адронный коллайдер, бозон ловить не нужно ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ты пробуй давай)
<inkvizitor68sl> ты просто проц нагрузишь этим
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 ядра
<inkvizitor68sl> ну сколько команд - столько ядер и нагрузишь
<Dan`ka> byobu
<Nor8> Загрузил и что? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: частоту ядер смотри
<inkvizitor68sl> в это время
<Nor8> А что там смотреть, все на максимуме ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: выстави в апллете строгую частоту
<inkvizitor68sl> 933 мгц, анпример
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Я х говорю, нормально у меня эта утилита отрабатывает, ты просто намудрил где-то
<inkvizitor68sl>  я сейчас гном подйу поднимать на серверах с 24мя ядрами хД
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы проверить
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Удачи :-D
<Nor8> Заскринь тогда, или видео запиши ХД
<User383[web]> все время пишет поврежденные пакеты
<Nor8> User383[web]: Исправь поврежденные пакеты и запусти обновление
<User383[web]> все через СИНАПТИК ?
<Nor8> да
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm | alexzulu \
<ubuntuhelp> alexzulu \: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Установил уже? :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules | alexzulu
<ubuntuhelp> alexzulu: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inkvizitor68sl> в правилах нужная ссылка есть. пункт 2.5
<alexzulu> где?
<alexzulu> в данных сылках я не вижу.
<inkvizitor68sl> alexzulu: http://itmages.ru/image/view/260266/5253fdc2
<inkvizitor68sl> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0
<User383[web]> я уже пропател, не выходит
<User383[web]> типа все битое
<User383[web]> я с сайта скачивал УБУНТУ
<inkvizitor68sl> User383[web]: удали все broken пакеты
<User383[web]> не могу удалить пишет  http://paste.org.ru/?xwljb7  но это неправда , все ок
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя добавлена битая репа.
<User383[web]> аааааааааааааааааааааа какая?
<User383[web]> простите
<User383[web]> эмоции
<inkvizitor68sl> телепаты в отпуске, повторяю
<inkvizitor68sl> очисти /etc/apt/sources.list, сделай update, потом включи все нужные в синаптике.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё все файлы удали из /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ перед апдейтом
<hanz0> Можно ли заставить терминал записывать результат какой-то команды в файл
<hanz0> Например calc 2+2 в файл test.txt
<inkvizitor68sl> command &>/directory/file
<inkvizitor68sl> или просто command > file
<inkvizitor68sl> или command &>file
<inkvizitor68sl> hanz0: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8
<thefa11> hi all
<thefa11> пытаюсь в терминале прописать команду mount /dev/sdd /mnt -t vfat
<thefa11> пишет что только root может это сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<thefa11> спс
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: А ведь скоро в школу ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> кому в школу, а кому на работу и диплом начинать писать.
<User383[web]> <+inkvizitor68sl>  спасибо тебе, но ничего не получается , я дурень . пойду повешусь/
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Это я к тому, что вопросов будет больше ))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: нууу... скоро я курсы буду вести, там вопросов намнооооого больше )
<thefa11> кто нибудь случайно не мучался проблемой подключения dingoo a320 к пк из ubuntu?
<inkvizitor68sl> гугл мучался, наверняка
<inkvizitor68sl> http://telegamochka.livejournal.com/185502.html
<thefa11> эх были там не помогло
<inkvizitor68sl> не тот раздел маунтишь?
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl:  Девушка явно дружит с техникой ))))
<thefa11> там 2 новых появляються проделал с обоими
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: чего пишет?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: угу. а ещё живет в мск, слушает фолк
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: только ДР у неё 10 февраля 1971 года
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ну ничего, мы тоже не школота уже давно )))
<inkvizitor68sl> девелопит игры под J2ME и веб-аппы на Flex и фдеше
<inkvizitor68sl> флеше
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: она на 19 лет старше меня =)
<inkvizitor68sl> я как то лучше с Иришкой =) она хотя бы не девелопит под еретические платформы. а админит линупсы
<thefa11> Usage: mount -V                 : print version        mount -h                 : print this help        mount                    : list mounted filesystems        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels So far the informational part. Next the mounting. The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'. Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fs
<thefa11> вот что пишет
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: а ты пишешь что?
<thefa11> sudo mount /dev/sdd/mnt -t vfat
<inkvizitor68sl> а не хочешь написать КУДА маунтить) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> что и куда.
<inkvizitor68sl> по отдельностию
<thefa11> в нагугленном гайде ни слова об этом
 * inkvizitor68sl посмотрел на начало /dev/sdd/mnt - написал КУДА. Посмотрел на конец /dev/sdd/mnt - и у него случился коллапс мозга
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: http://telegamochka.livejournal.com/185502.html с выражением по скайпу прочитать отсюда команду?
<inkvizitor68sl> или пробел сам найдешь где потерял?
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, лучше mkdir /mnt/dingoo
<inkvizitor68sl> и маунтить уже в /mnt/dingoo
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё лучше - в /media/dingoo, чтобы не уподобляться проклятым кому то там
<thefa11> с пробелом ничего вообще не происходит
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: а ты в папку ту смотрел?
<thefa11> в какую папку?)
<inkvizitor68sl> если ничего не происходит - значит всё хорошо.
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: ну куда ты монтировал?
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмар, люди уже ман маунт наизусть не помнят(
<thefa11> я не знаю(
<thefa11> там было написано найди появившиеся диски и проделай с ними это и тогда убунта увидит дейвайс
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: ять. sudo mount /что _пробел_ /куда -ключи --опции.
 * alexzulu listens Ляпис Трубецкой -- Мужчины не плачут[Нашествие 2006]
<inkvizitor68sl> вот в куда теперь иди и смотри на файлы консоли
<thefa11> а что конкретно происходит от каждой команды я не знаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> еруhttp://linux.die.net/man/8/mount
<alexzulu> учиться всем.:)
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: вот тебе и user-friendly
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: вот тебе и криво отформатированный fat
<inkvizitor68sl> [TridenT]: она в винде тоже не цепляется
<inkvizitor68sl> у буржуев
<thefa11> инглишом не владею
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: "криво отформатированный fat" это масло масляное
<thefa11> ладно мб на динго комьюнити кто подскажет
<[TridenT]> fat сам по себе кривое поделие
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=mount&category=8
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: блять, в папке /mnt посомтри
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick inkvizitor68sl мат
<Nor8> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще думать не хотят.
<thefa11> пустая папка
<inkvizitor68sl> какую кманду вводил?
<[TridenT]> предлагаю другой путь развития событий
<thefa11> ту где пробел был убран мною
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: _какую_ команду вводил?
<[TridenT]> thefa11: тебе щас inkvizitor68sl будет писать команды, а ты копировать и вставлять в консоль :)
<inkvizitor68sl> почему, когда я задаю четкий вопрос, мне отвечают какую-то чушь?
<[TridenT]> inkvizitor68sl: ты же будешь? :)
<thefa11> sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt -t vfat
<[TridenT]> ОМГ
<inkvizitor68sl> mkdir -p /media/dingoo && mkdir /media/dingoo1 && umount /dev/sdc && umount /dev/sdc1 && mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/dingoo && mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/dingoo1
<inkvizitor68sl> nmae
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> стой
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo su сначала
<inkvizitor68sl> mkdir -p /media/dingoo && mkdir /media/dingoo1 && umount /dev/sdd && umount /dev/sdd1 && mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/dingoo && mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/dingoo1
<[TridenT]> sudo su -
<[TridenT]> если быть пунктуальным :)
<Raiden_> народ, а вы чего монтируете?
<Raiden_> может /dev/sdd1 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и смотри каталоги /media/dingoo и /media/dingoo1
<[TridenT]> Raiden_: ламповые усилки навесным монтажом ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: мы все сразу монтируем.
<Raiden_> нуну
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: вон выше смотри.
<Raiden_> вот выше нормально. Только ест ь1 ньюанс
<Raiden_> может ему другой раздел надо )
<Raiden_> неплохо бы начать с sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<[TridenT]> Raiden_: вот мы щас все разделы и переберем :)
<[TridenT]> yao_ziyuan: 你好
<Raiden_> анимешники блин
<[TridenT]> ни разу, это китайское имя и "здрасте" по-китайски
<thefa11> папки есть но пустые
<Raiden_> ок )
<[TridenT]> а как известно китайцы японцев лютой ненавистью ненавидят :(
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: ls /dev/sd* показывай
<inkvizitor68sl> и cat /etc/mtab
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<thefa11> http://paste.pro/3755573
<thefa11> http://paste.pro/3755633
<thefa11> эт без девайса
<Raiden_> а что за девайс?
<thefa11> dingoo a320
<inkvizitor68sl> милая картина - http://itmages.ru/image/view/260301/a021c20c
<inkvizitor68sl> внезапно было такое увидеть в чужой сессии )
<Raiden_> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd что пишет?
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: а sdc у тебя откуда материализуется?
<Raiden_> может там 2 флэшки
<inkvizitor68sl> ну он тут полчаса утверждает, что нужная - именно sdd
<Raiden_> ну может быть
<thefa11> Ничего не пишет  на команду
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по буржуям, нужная как раз первая по списку
<thefa11> второй диск сам не знаю откуда береться флешка из девайса вытащена
<inkvizitor68sl> mkdir -p /media/dingoo && mkdir /media/dingoo1 && umount /dev/sdd && umount /dev/sdd1 && mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/dingoo && mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/dingoo1
<inkvizitor68sl> после sudo su, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: второй диск - это порт под внешнюю флешку.
<inkvizitor68sl> в котором ничего нет.
<Raiden_> mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/dingoo что пишет?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому - пустые папки.
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: вводи последнее присланное
<thefa11> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/media/dingoo1»: Файл существует
<thefa11> на последние ничего не пишет
<Raiden_> значит монтируется, по идее иначе бы ругань была
<Raiden_> df -h |grep dingooo
<Raiden_> df -h |grep dingoo
<thefa11> ничего не пишет
<Raiden_> хз тогда
<Raiden_> маунт обычно либо мантит , либо рукгается
<thefa11> ладно буду гуглить дальше
<thefa11> может и маунтанул девайс то китайский требует мучений
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: в папках смотри
<thefa11> да пусто там
<inkvizitor68sl> cat /etc/mtab покажи
<Raiden_> cat /etc/mtab - другой вариант mount без параметров
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды
<thefa11> http://paste.pro/3756473
<inkvizitor68sl> не примонтирован он
<thefa11> хм
<Raiden_> а почему тогда маунт тихо отрабатывает )
<yao_ziyuan> how do you say "Java beats C++" in russian?
<inkvizitor68sl> в dmesg'е что?
<Raiden_> давай ещё раз mount -v -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/dingoo
<Raiden_> с sudo
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: Java побеждает C++ if word-in--word. But better sounds "Java лучше, чем C++"
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: sdc
<Raiden_> пусть оба пробует
<thefa11> mount: no medium found on /dev/sdd ...trying again
<Raiden_> thefa11: sdc тогда
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь sdc
<thefa11> так и писать?
<thefa11> просит что то заинсталить
<Raiden_> sudo mount -v -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/dingoo
<thefa11> а сорри
<yao_ziyuan> inkvizitor68sl: my question is, in "Java побеждает C++", how do you know Java is the subject?
<thefa11> root@7hefa11PC:/home/thefall# sudo mount -v -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/dingoo /dev/sdc on /media/dingoo type vfat (rw)
<yao_ziyuan> inkvizitor68sl: since russian uses suffixes to indicate subject, object, etc.
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: huh? what do you mean?
<thefa11> всё получилось
<thefa11> папку увидел
<inkvizitor68sl> мды...
<Raiden_> thefa11: мои поздравления
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: ты же понимаешь, что я кидал ему эту команду) ?
<Raiden_> да )
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<thefa11> у вас тут делёжка спасённых душь?)
<thefa11> *душ
<Raiden_> Ды нет, в общем-то.
<thefa11> т.е. выходит sdd был портом под флешку?
<Raiden_> получается да
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: в смысле был? он им и остался.
<yao_ziyuan> inkvizitor68sl: i mean, in a russian sentence, you know which word is the subject by seeing which word has a certain suffix
<inkvizitor68sl> невнимательно ты сравнил ls /dev/sd*
<thefa11> вмысле оказываеться)
<thefa11> а не sdc
<inkvizitor68sl> thefa11: http://tsya.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: sometimes - yes, sometimes- no.
<thefa11> да я знаю но печатаю быстрее чем думаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: our language very flexible
<Raiden_> Может китайцу на английский канал слазить?
<thefa11> вообщем спасибо) теперь нужно на эту дуру поставить dingux)
<yao_ziyuan> inkvizitor68sl: since Java and C++ don't have "suffixes",
<inkvizitor68sl> still sing their songs in my heart
<inkvizitor68sl> the tunes, the pipes, the wordes, the rhymes
<yao_ziyuan> inkvizitor68sl: how do you know "java" is the subject and "C++" is the object?
<inkvizitor68sl> даже песни у меня про пайпы и тюны(
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: normally, we are have forms of word "Java". Like your "to Java" = Джаве. But if not - in this case we are looking to verb-form
<inkvizitor68sl> something like "Java beats C++" and "C++ defeated by Java"
<inkvizitor68sl> is not similiar in russian too
<yao_ziyuan> o
<inkvizitor68sl> yao_ziyuan: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3_(%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0) it can help you to understand
<inkvizitor68sl> nfr
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> чем бы заняться
<inkvizitor68sl> у них вопросы кончились, кошмар(
<inkvizitor68sl> о, придумал
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: помнишь про gzip ?
<Raiden_> да
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: mv его из PATH совсем
<inkvizitor68sl> в /root, например
<inkvizitor68sl> tar (child): gzip: Функция exec завершилась с ошибкойDownloads/tar-1.26/lib/Makefile.in
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: ты его вроде переименовывал просто. Я в strace посмотрел - оно ищет во всем PATH бинарь gzip*
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е. gzip.bak вполне ему подходит по названию
<Raiden_> наверное можно собрать по разному, сча шот покажу )
<Raiden_> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0818/h_1313622342_1095702_ce541fa032.png
<inkvizitor68sl> Raiden_: а /bin/gzip ?
<Raiden_> гг , сча
<Raiden_> точно
<Raiden_> признаю ,проиграл )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> и ради этого я почитал исходники тара и попялился в него стрейсом пару часов... кхы...
<Raiden_> )
<inkvizitor68sl> о, мониторинг начал строчить отчеты ночные. подремать чтоли
<Raiden_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-wallpaper-shortlist-28-beautiful-entries/
<Raiden_> лол http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615622/
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> атака на Apple, чо
<inkvizitor68sl> этого стоило ожидать
<inkvizitor68sl> вчера HTC
<Raiden_> бб
<inkvizitor68sl> yjxb
<inkvizitor68sl> ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> yes | sudo rm -r /
<inkvizitor68sl> Гы
<inkvizitor68sl> #102 Проверка конфигурации PHP в консоли
<inkvizitor68sl> $ php -r "phpinfo\(\);"
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыыыы....
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-18
<wahtowik> всем доброе утро!
<sharikoff> й
<hooko> Привет всем! Впервые использую irc!
<pethead> ïî÷åìó libz.so è libm.so ëåæàò â íåñòàíäàðòíûõ êàòàëîãàõ â óáóíòå11.04? ltib èõ èùåò â ñòàíäàðòíûõ è íå íàõîäèò.
<ubuntuhelp> pethead! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hooko> etot kanal ne podder]|[ivaet kirilicy?
<The_MEk> hooko: отчего же? поддерживает!
<pethead> а ну вот
<pethead> почему libz.so и libm.so лежат в убунте 11.04 в нестандартных каталогах? ltiи их не может найти. какой резон переносить их в дургое место и даже не делать симлинки...
<hooko> О! Тогда это очень хорошо))
<pethead> *./ltib
<wahtowik> привет народ!я установил вайн а потом как проги юзать виндоузные?
<hooko> запускаешь прогу с помощью вайна и все - дальше само работает
<wahtowik> спс
<wahtowik> и игры тоже так?
<hooko> например wow с поддержной opengl запускал так - wine /твой/путь/wow.exe --opengl
<hooko> можно в консоле, а можно ярлычек создасть с этой командой
<wahtowik> спс
<mentax> кто нибудь знает как можно конвертировать eml в maildir формат?
<pethead> как то так getmail_maildir ~/Maildir/ < email_file.eml
<mentax> а где он живет этот getmail_maildir?
<mentax> всмысле где достать?
<pethead> в гугле :)
<mentax> да как то не нашел
<pethead> ссылкой в морду желаете получить? :)
<hooko> Вроде эта - http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/troubleshooting.html
<pethead> ссылки здесь приветствуются?
<pethead> http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/configuration.html#running-mda-maildir-example
<mentax> ууупс
<mentax> это пакет маилдир
<mentax> ууу  как же мне этот постфикс надоел блин!
<pethead> че за постфикс?
<mentax> postfix
<pethead> хехехехе
<mentax> руководство сказало сделать систему чтобы все имейлы сохранялись и никто не смог бы удалить
<mentax> еще и на касету писать
<pethead> смешное у вас рук-во
<hooko> Ага))
<mentax> да нет, это у компании финансовой смешное руководство
<mentax> А они такое требование выдвинули
<hooko> Ребят... хочу irc чат в своей локалке - какой сервак посоветуете. Чтоб попроще - мне бешеного функцианала не надо
<hooko> соответвенно под linux
<pethead> зачмодить все емейлы под рута с паролем 64символа, а пароль забыть
<pethead> и выкинуть всех юзеров из sudoers
<pethead> irc это прошлый век, жаббер рулит
<Ilshat1> есть кто
<DenOzavr> Здравствуйте
<Ilshat1> Привет. не подскажите. сейчас подключился к своему компу через SSH И хочу на нем запутить программу teamviewer. но не запускается. может чет я не так делаю?
<Ilshat1> запускаю как обыно по имени, или через ноухап
<DenOzavr> Я в ssh не силён
<Ilshat1> ну по сути в ssh запускаю bash. так что тот же консоль ) можно считать.
<Ilshat1> ура. подключился. запустил кроном )
<Ilshat1> ой не подключился, а получилось )
<DenOzavr> так получилось или нет?
<Ilshat1> получилось
<DenOzavr> это хорошо
<DenOzavr> а что по ssh собрался делать?
<Ilshat1> teamviewer запускать  )
<DenOzavr> везёт тем у кого интернет-канал хороший
<Ilshat1> обычно с графическими программами удаленно работаю через team, а с командными через ssh. но вот бывает иногда и забываю включать team, приходится по ssh запускать
<Ilshat1> ну так то я локально запускаю. через сеть провайдера
<Ilshat1> так что в этом случае канал действительно хороший
<DenOzavr> у меня Мегафон usb-модем
<DenOzavr> не больно разгуляешься
<Ilshat1> подключить выделенку никак?
<DenOzavr> у нас только один провайдер который выделенку по модему даёт...Ростелеком.Но им видимо клиенты не нужны так как столько раз уже писал заявку на подключение
<Ilshat1> ну я тебя понимаю. сам мучался лет 7-8 с этими мопедами. причем когда инет по ним гулял со скоростью 1-4 кб/c.
<DenOzavr> Да вот город у нас не большой так что провайдеры не торопятся к нам...Конкуренции нет...
<Ilshat1> скайлинка нету? у них раньше разумные цены были.
<Ilshat1> и скорость более менее
<DenOzavr> нет.Нету.Вчера пытался поставить Ubuntu 11.04 но скорость моего модема и частые разрывы так и не дали это сделать
<Ilshat1> а сейчас что стоит
<DenOzavr> сейчас из под ХР работаю
<DenOzavr> языковые пакеты не скачались во время установки и потом ещё grub с ошибкой
<DenOzavr> раньше работал под Linux Mint
<Ilshat1> на мопеде анлим?
<DenOzavr> Ну как сказать...я его не считаю безлимитом...После 4гб истраченого трафика скорость становится ужасной но интернет есть)))
<Ilshat1> знакомый тариф. у мегафона была услуга для оперы мини. не знаешь, есть ли у него лимит?
<DenOzavr> нет про Оперу не вкурсе...А можно подробнее?
<Ilshat1> хотя, этой услуги уже вроде нету. но я так думаю, немного умения программировать и сделать из этого безлимитный выкачиватель файлов не составило бы большого труда.
<Sergey_IT> DenOzavr, языковые пакеты не предмет первой необходимости...
<DenOzavr> А тогда почему при установке проверяются требования к подключению к интернету
<DenOzavr> то есть всё равно что-то докачивается с интернета
<DenOzavr> пусть даже не языковые пакеты
<rapidsp> чет я все забыл чтоли... при копировании по фтп оверрайт не переспрашивает разве по дефолту?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> патер фсе?
<rapidsp> та не
<rapidsp> какраз и хотел заново песенку записать :)
<rapidsp> хм... чет у меня пинкфлойда както мало...
<proadmin> Всем привет! Нужна помощь с настройкой Jabber сервера - "ejabberd"
<Kinder-Pingvi> у кого на линуксе стоит хром 13ый?
<Asti> у
<Asti> отстой
<Kinder-Pingvi> это пипец!
<Asti> но...
<Kinder-Pingvi> сначала когда я его первый раз поставил - у меня комп вис намертво!
<Kinder-Pingvi> когда я запускал его)
<Kinder-Pingvi> потом удалил и вычистил конфиги
<Asti> на домашнем буке летает отлично глюков нет на рабочей тачки тормозит безбожно
<Kinder-Pingvi> поставил заново - теперь когда запускаю по всему экрану появляются аномалии будь-то у меня видеопамять сгорела)
<Asti> та что дома хром и работа опера
<Asti> а у тебя хром или хромиум?
<Kinder-Pingvi> хром)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да кстати.. я вот и не понимаю.. хром и хромиум? в чем разница?
<Asti> хром
<Asti> стабильный
<Asti> а хромиум нет
<Asti> и постоянно его ковыряют
<Manular> у меня хромиум и нормально работает
<Kinder-Pingvi> так у меня хром глючит по все дыры
<Kinder-Pingvi> а хромиум без проблем)
<Asti> не замечал сколько обновлений прости постоянно тот и другой
<Asti> )
<Manular> но лучше мозила=)
<Asti> просит*
<Asti> не мозила тормозила )))
<Asti> ну каждому свое
<Asti> :)
<Manular> эт да)
<Asti> а лысому расческу
<Asti> ))
<Manular> но убунта меня порадовала)
<Asti> )
<Asti> она всех радует
<Manular> правда долго мучался с устоновкой(
<Asti> у кого руки прямые)
<Asti> да ладно что та ммучаться
<Asti> :)
<Asti> тем более если через грапфу ставить
<Manular> ставил 10.04 не погла а самая новая пошла)
<Asti> natty?
<Manular> ага
<Asti> )
<Asti> мне не понравился он
<Asti> 10.10 стоит и отлично
<Asti> посмотрим что будет в 11.10
<Asti> )
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<keros> Raiden вы здесь?
<keros> По вчерашней проблеме: пишет " chassis intruded! Fatal error......system halted."
<wahtowik> Blocked:wine start/unix что это плиз хелп не могу вайн проги запустить
 * Manular is away: Я занят
<Asti> вайн зло
<Ilshat1> согласен
<newbie|5> Ïðîâåðêà ñâÿçè)
<ubuntuhelp> newbie|5! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<keros> UTF-8
<newbie|5> Проверка)
<newbie|5> Работает?
<newbie|5> Ребят, можно вопрос?
<newbie|5> или лучше воздержаться?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто подскажет бесплатную тикетницу
<newbie|5> Здравствуй
<Snowdrift> как отправить сообщение пользователю в его графический интерфейс из консоли
<si1_wall> Snowdrift: write
<|Amblnb|> Помню в компизе была утилита проверки фпс, а сейчас её вовсе невижу, она ещё осталась?
<sharikoff> glxgear
<|Amblnb|> Пасиба
<skai|wrk> правда оно ни разу не в компизе
<skai|wrk> это в месе
<Kinder-Pingvi> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=4f9631cfa7b52ce0 пипец!! это пипец) читайте)) я плакал от смеха)
<|Amblnb|> Но помню была утилита в компизе, комбинацию клавиш жмёш и там на ней выводилась цифра, а эта показывает в консоле значения
<Kinder-Pingvi> в WPA шифровании ключ 5 символов или 8?
<skai-falkorr> от 5 до 8
<Kinder-Pingvi> * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                                                       [fail]
<Kinder-Pingvi> та что за шняга не могу понять
<si1_wall> Kinder-Pingvi: смотри логи
<Kinder-Pingvi> si1_wall: а где хостапд хранит свои логи?
<si1_wall> в сислог посмотри
<Kinder-Pingvi> si1_wall: подробнее можешь плиз?) я просто новичок в никсах.. помню, вроде есть какой-то демон syslog-ng.
<si1_wall> Kinder-Pingvi: sudo less /var/log/syslog
<Ilshat1> запускаю в баш скрипте приложение командой `DISPLAY=:0.0 nohup teamviewer 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null` , но скрипт почему то все равно ждет завершения приложения. как быть?
<mortuary> хелло, не отображаются картинки в боковом меню unity, что делать?
<paul3> всем привет
<paul3> как получить доступ к файлам на другой тачке с убунту по сети?
<Ilshat1> paul3, FTP, SSH и т.п.
<Ilshat1> еще телнет
<mortuary> походу этот баг так и не поправили
<mortuary> печалько
<mortuary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762575
<mortuary> никто не сталкивался?
<mortuary> точнее вот так - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762478
<paul3> а расшарить просто папку нельзя, как в винде?
<Ilshat1> paul3, можно наверно. я не пробовал
<Ilshat1> paul3, ищи samba
<Amblnb> использую HFS
<paul3> самба - это для винды, а между линуксом и линуксом нельзя расшарить?
<Ilshat1> paul3, в линуксе тоже есть самба
<Ilshat1> smbclient
<paul3> да понятно..
<Ilshat1> я обычно использую ssh. просто по scp скачиваю файл
<Ilshat1> у меня в убунту (11.04) есть Переход-Сеть. и там как в винде все показывает. не то?
<Amblnb> Это и есть самба )
<Ilshat1> ну это я знаю.
<Ilshat1> не то, в смысле, 'не подходит'?
<Ilshat1> а насчет моей бЯды никто ниче не знает?
<Amblnb> Поидее баш скрипт алицетворяет саму прогу, если его отключить, то отключиш и прогу, а если он как ярлык то почиму не сделать кномпу?
<Amblnb> *кнопку
<[Raiden]> paul3: можно, это реализация виндового шаринга, но использовать можно везде. Некотоыре пользуются NFS - кстати есть слухи что оно быстрее.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Глянь в jabber
<Ilshat1>  Amblnb , я в баше запускаю другую прогу. но хочу в фоне
<Ilshat1> чтобы запустил и забыл
<Amblnb> Вот если мне надо запустить те же коньки или виндовую прогу я запускаю их через пользовательскую кнопку, нажал и забыл. У меня есть на панэли ящик в котором лежит пол меню пуска и я от туда чаще всего всё запускаю..
<Amblnb> А баш файлы плодить для такой цели мне влом )
<Amblnb> А если прога должна постоянно работать то закидываю код запуска в меню автозапуска..
<Ilshat1> не , ты не понял. там не только запуск. там еще различные проверки. как ты условия добавишь в ярлык
<Amblnb> Ну значит проверки отдельно, прога отдельно, если выйдит )
<Ilshat1> прога сама по себе отдельна. отдельно запускается. но все равно зависит от запускаещего скрипта. причем в консоле все работает. а в скрипте нет.
<Ilshat1> о, все, сделал
<Amblnb> Ну вот в консоль вписать можешь, а в кнопку запуска нет?
<Ilshat1> в консоль я писал только проблемную строку. а не весь скрипт )
<Amblnb> аа
<Ilshat1> оказалась бяда одном символе "?"
<Ilshat1> ой, "&"
<Ilshat1> надо оказывается завершать nohup этим символом
<adminn> как узнать какие программы\службы съедают трафик?
<[Raiden]> iftop возможно. Или почитай какие есть средства сбора статистики сетевой - их не мало.
<adminn> <[Raiden]> ок
<soulrepsol> Всем привет, помогите в настройке WiFi сети на HP 530
<soulrepsol> ubuntu 11.04
<[Raiden]> если только купиш мне такой ноут для теста
<[Raiden]> погугли по модели и слову ubuntu
<adminn> socket: Operation not permitted вылезает
<[Raiden]> adminn:  а если sudo ?
<adminn> и в Wireshark тоже
<adminn> [Raiden] мля не догадался хд
<[Raiden]> Эх ты, с таким ником...
<[Raiden]> :)
<adminn> там видимо только пакеты отображаются а мне нужно знать приложения\программы\службы
<[Raiden]> Хм, возможно, склероз
<adminn> я имею ввиду не какие пакеты куда отсылаются, а какие приложения эти пакеты отсылают
<[Raiden]> да, я понял, н ето назвал
<adminn> так где мне это узнать?
<[Raiden]> наверное надо поднимать программы собирающие статистику типа vnstat
<[Raiden]> знаю ещё iptraf - там видно на какие порты и ип летят пакеты. И впринципе можно посмотреть по sudo netstat -antp что на каком порту висит.
<[Raiden]> больше я незнаю
<[Raiden]> вах pf ядро перебралось на ветку 3.0
<Slukin> привет всем, смотрел фильм через тотем... вышел из полноэкранного режима кнопкой ф11, после чего ни один фильм не открывается, точнее открывается и сразу закрывается, что может это быть и как лечить?
<adminn> спс
<Slukin> а фильм, который смотрел - вылетел
<Slukin> окно закрылось
<[Raiden]> я могу только сказать чем я смотрю кино
<GrafVampir> подскажите хороший мануал с описанием *niks команд, oracl os
<[Raiden]> а тотем.. Можешь попробовать найти все его настройки в хомпапке или в гконф и стереть
<GrafVampir> на русском)
<Slukin> у меня еще стоит SMPlayer
<Slukin> на нем та же история после этого косяка
<[Raiden]> GrafVampir: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml
<Slukin> помогает только перезагрузка
<Slukin> но не хочу постоянно эту проблему решать таким путем
<GrafVampir> спасибо
<Ilshat1> Slukin, ps aux | grep totem
<Ilshat1> Slukin, возможно и не вырубался
<DenSpirit> здесь есть люди, кому нравится тотем?
<Slukin> вот что пишет: impulse   7877  0.0  0.0   5180   752 pts/0    S+   17:02   0:00 grep --color=auto totem
<[Raiden]> Slukin: ясно, незнаю. попробуй открыть терминал , запустить с него тотем, потом открыть фильм. Может быть ругнется на терминал. Другой вариант, посмотреть ~/.xsession_errors
<Slukin> Запустил через терминал... Вот что он выдал после закрытия http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/669124/
<Slukin> точнее даже не закрытия, а после того, как вылетел
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался. Погугли
<Ilshat1> ну тут только варнинги. они по сути не фатальны. как я знаю
<[Raiden]> totem:8564): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to read the recently used resources file at `/home/impulse/.recently-used.xbel', but the parser failed: Произошла ошибка при чтении файла «/home/impulse/.recently-used.xbel»: Это каталог.
<[Raiden]> это наверное можно просто удалить. А дальше незнаю
<Slukin> я даже не знаю от чего отталкиваться
<[Raiden]> rm -rf /home/impulse/.recently-used.xbel
<Slukin> удалил, изменений не последовало
<Ilshat1> походу Raiden из списка тех, кто предложит от головной боли - гильотину
<Slukin> кстати, когда запускаю через SMPlayer звук есть, а картинки нет...
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: Конечно :) Покупайте в аптеках!
<Slukin> кстати, мне в данном случае также помогает не перезагрузка, а завершение сеанса и снова вход в систему
<Ilshat1> ну я фильмы с компа не смотрю. так что с плеерами не знаком
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум. По ходу другие спят, а я не сталкивался.
<Slukin> вылетает это дело не сразу, а только после многократного переключения в полноэкранный режим и обратно, так как много приходится делать всего и фильм смотрю время от времени... в общем на работе))) а завершать сеанс не хочется, т.к. много окон и приложений 
<Ilshat1> а если мышкой переключатсья, а не клавишой F11?
<[Raiden]> может какой-то глюк юнити или компиза
<Slukin> а сейчас вообще не открывается... после того, как вылетает это дело, ни один фильм не открывается
<[Raiden]> или что там у тебя
<Slukin> может компиза...
<Slukin> у меня убунту 10.10
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Slukin> в компизе оч.много рюшек всяких настроено
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто сталкивался. в python есть модуль pysvn как с помощью него сделать checkout нового репозитория когда требует логин пароль
<DenSpirit> у меня vlc b проблем нет с воспроизведением
<DenSpirit> Slukin: поставь vlc, у тотема тонны косяков
<Slukin> ну... идея хорошая, сегодня обязательно поставлю
<Slukin> там посмотрю, какая реакция будет)))
<[Raiden]> У нег ов двух плейерах, да ине мног оу тотема косяков
<[Raiden]> простите за пробелы )
<Slukin> долго вникал в суть)))
<Ilshat1> Reiden, научи меня плохому
<Slukin> сначала подумал у негров двух)))
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: )
<[Raiden]> Я хороший, плохому - не ко мне.
<Ilshat1> как в pidgin-jabber добавить быстро ник в поле ввода?
<Ilshat1> кликаю по нику, ничего
<[Raiden]> только скопировать либо часть ника написать и ТАБ
<Ilshat1> ой, не jabber, а irc )
<Slukin> ладно, sudo shutdown -h now... спасибо за помощь
<Ilshat1> bye
<GrafVampir> такой впорос, если ли способ включить приложение в заданое время и потом выключить его тоже в заданое время? на ubuntu 10
<Ilshat1> GrafVampir, cron + bash юзать можно
<GrafVampir> cron-ом теоретически понятно как, выствил время/дату и команду запуска.
<GrafVampir> а баш зачем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> GrafVampir: cron +kill
<[v-8]_jupiter> Решит твою проблему
<GrafVampir> ))
<GrafVampir> шас будем тестить)
<[Raiden]> баш может пригодится впринципе, что бы например pid оследить\запомнить
<[Raiden]> ибо килл по имени может убить несколько процессов
<[Raiden]> сча впервые загружу ядро 3.х. Можно сказать исторический момент :)
<GrafVampir> О_о
<andrey_> :D
<BROS> Кто устанавливал Ubuntu на ноуты с процессором 64? Какую систему лучше ставить 64-ю или 32-ю?
<DenSpirit> BROS: сколько оперативы?
<BROS> 3
<DenSpirit> BROS:значит все равно
<BROS> т.е. разницы не будет, если поставлю 32?
<[Raiden]> 32бит меньше памяти съест, 64бит в теории на некоторых задачах быстрей
<[Raiden]> разница только в этом, при 3гб рам.
<DenSpirit> и набор пакетов другой
<DenSpirit> не перенесешь некоторые
<DenSpirit> я например ставил 64 и принес свой кэш пакетов,чтобы обновиться
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 64 бит вообще быстрее
<DenSpirit> обломался
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: естественно кажыдй пакет в 64 бит дистре другой, по крайней мере если он с бинарником.
<DenSpirit> )
<DenSpirit> некоторые пакеты,например ttf-umefont(50 метров,зараза) имеет на конце _all, что радует
<DenSpirit> он для всех архитектур подходит
<[Raiden]> ты мог перенести не кэш, а список пакетов - это бы сработало почти без проблем. Я например так делал. Создавал в виртуалке свою сборку убунты 32бит.
<BROS> это ставить знакомому. Значит, если без заморочек - то лучше ставить 32
<[Raiden]> А потом списком пакетов делал такой же вариант на реальном железе, только уже 64бит.  Разница была только в пакете с флешем.
<Nor8> BROS:  Нет никаких заморочек на 64-битном релизе.
<Nor8> Ни одного не встречал, да и флэш на нем лучше работает.
<DenSpirit> BROS: флеш правда для него еще бета (11 версия)
<DenSpirit> BROS: так все в порядке
<mortuary> какие блоги у нас одни из самых популярных про убунту и дебиан подобных, на русском?
<DenSpirit> mortuary: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<mortuary> форум же
<DenSpirit> mortuary: блогов огромное множество
<DenSpirit> mortuary: раньше в поиске на все новые натыкался
<DenSpirit> myubuntu.ru
<DenSpirit> http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/
<mortuary> записки дебианщика - отличный блог, считаю. вот что нибудь подобное, правильно технически подданное чтоли)
<andrey_> дебианщик - звучит как оскорбление
<mortuary> для кого как)
<DenSpirit> andrey_: а я думаю,нормально
<DenSpirit> вот если бы дебиатор был(
<mortuary> да, дибиатор - это пошло, согласен
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/ , http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ - это правда в основном новости
<mortuary> omgubuntu, читаем, хороший
<Alagos> Добрый день. Направте, если кто знает, куда пойти, что бы вопрос по железку задать? А то не знаю как подключить видеокарту gtx 560 ti cu2 pro
<Alagos> там два по 6 Pin
<gxoptg> всем привет. подскажите насчет julius
<gxoptg> статья http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/133/082/1.asp
<gxoptg> всё сделал, как там написано, но julius выдает ошибку Error: adin_oss: failed to open /dev/dsp
<gxoptg> эй, тут есть кто?
<si1_wall> gxoptg: в указанной тобой статье это случай приведен
<si1_wall> насчет failed to open /dev/dsp
<gxoptg> ага. только там про фестиваль
<gxoptg> :(
<gxoptg> эй, ну хоть кто нибудь знает?
<andrey_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DenSpirit> gxoptg: nfv про julius тоже есть)
<gxoptg> а что это?
<DenSpirit> gxoptg: "всем привет. подскажите насчет julius"
<DenSpirit> там про julius тоже есть
<DenSpirit> в той статье
<Spalf> привет всем! может кто помочь с xrdp? тема на форуме: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164859.0
<xTuMoHx> Hi everybody!
<Spalf> hi
<xTuMoHx> Как дела?
<xTuMoHx> ау
<pethead> вопрос: если на этапе инсталляции убунту не выбирать русский язык и русской клавы, потом возможно ее обрусить и\или добавить русскую раскалдку? например пробовал ставиь с выбором русского языка и клавы, то потом она
<pethead> не шмогла стать на англ и-фейс - в выборе языка и-феса стоял англ, а она была русской.
<|Amblnb|> Поидее да
<pethead> по идее то понятно, вот мне надо это выяснить в реале :) думал кто то уже прошел этот квест
<|Amblnb|> Может просто инглиш не загружал/а, тоесть после выбора надо загрузить пакеты и в ребут профиля, то его и не будет
<|Amblnb|> А ваще инглиш пихают везде по умолчанию как основу. Потом по нему уже переводы ориентируются.
<pethead> да я сам не люблю переведенных ОС (только клаву ставлю и шрифты), но юзерам надо "шоб фсе было по русске"
<pethead> а интеерсует как раз момент переиначивания ОС с языка на язык в зависимости от того что ыбло выбрано на этапа развертывания (инсталла)
<|Amblnb|> А может там щас нет инглиша, щас же англечане не навязывают себя, это пиндосы эстафету переняли, так мож там есть и язык ихний
<|Amblnb|> на флешке всё переводилось, так как инстал проходит по умолчанию
<pethead> ладно. ща по бырому в виртуалке разверну и так и эдак и потом буду баловаться с переключоингом языков
<pethead> если все будет криво  то организация откажется от убунты в пользу винды - там это все делается с полпинка.
<|Amblnb|> Но загрузка новых пакетов языков не такой уж и быстрый процес
<pethead> загрузка откуда? с диска? с инета? инет быстрый.
<|Amblnb|> Полная локализация только с инэта, а частичная можно и с ДВД
<|Amblnb|> Хотя полная только инглиш, остальные не переводятся так же как не продаются новые технологии менее развитым странам
<|Amblnb|> Дискриминация вобщем..
<DenSpirit> есть ли где-нибудь журнал команд набранных через sudo?
<DenSpirit> нашел
<pethead> bash_history?
<DenSpirit> pethead: я просто не знал что там sudo созраняется
<^DEMOSS^> Кто здесь ? Я! )
<Malloy> простите что нарушаю молчание
<Malloy> но есть вопрос)
<Malloy> видео с ютуба в полноэкранном режиме подтормаживает и подвисает а также зависают кнопки управления . не в полном экране такого нет. видео которое не в браузере - проигрывается нормально, но когда ползаешь мышкой - моргает. с чем может быть связано? Сис
<Malloy> тема - убунту 11.04 х32, видеокарта - радеон 4счемто ХД
<Malloy> дрова - каталист
<Malloy> браузер - хром
<Malloy> звук не зависает - только видео
<alexandr> вечер всем!
<alexandr> подскажите как vbox установить на 11.04?за ранее спасибо :)
<Malloy> а в чем проблема?
<Malloy> бери да устанавливай)
<alexandr> как установить то его?
<Malloy> в менеджере пакетов пробовал вбивать? )
<Malloy> <trollface>за что спасибо? </trollface>
<alexandr> ну я вбил их,а как щас установить это в терменале?
<Malloy> sudo apt-get update
<Malloy> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<Malloy> или какой там
<BROS> У кого-нибудь есть проблема подключения к серверам ICQ?
<Malloy> и нафиг терминал? в менеджере пакетов не устанавливается?
<Malloy> а, он ушол уже
<Malloy> лолшто, спать пора
<Malloy> Скай пришел зато
<Malloy> Скай
<Malloy> рифмуется с помогай)
<DenSpirit> BROS: только что проверил
<DenSpirit> BROS: есть
<DenSpirit> BROS: проблема есть,подключения нет
<DenSpirit> походу опять чтото мутят
<BROS> т.е. это не только моя проблем?
<DenSpirit> скорее всего
<BROS> проблема сервака?
<DenSpirit> BROS: скорее всего опять поменяли спецификацию
<BROS> DenSpirit: это нужно дождаться решения проблемы или что-то нужно менять?
<DenSpirit> пока что ничего сделать не можем
<DenSpirit> BROS: можно обзванивать знакомых испрашивать о наличии проблемы
<BROS> ну если у тебя проблема и у меня - это уже закономерность
<DenSpirit> BROS: какой у тебя клиент:
<DenSpirit> ?
<BROS> Пиджин
<DenSpirit> у меня тоже
<DenSpirit> сейчас с телефона зайти попытаюсь, там jimm
<DenSpirit> BROS: вебклиент с их официального сайта не работает
<DenSpirit> мой телефон зашел
<BROS> DenSpirit: странно...
<BROS> а почему другие молчат? еще есть у кого-нибудь такая проблема?
<^DEMOSS^> До чего мы дожили
<^DEMOSS^> i  технологии повсюду 8(
<^DEMOSS^> inode ^)
<DenSpirit> ^^
<DenSpirit> BROS: веб клиент ругается на подключение к серверу
<BROS> Error requesting https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin: Unable to connect to api.login.icq.net: SSL Connection Failed
<BROS> вот что пишет
<DenSpirit> единственное, что нормально работает это jimm
<DenSpirit> у меня то же самое
<BROS> Значит ждем решения проблемы
<BROS> Аська заработала!!!
<djigit> Âñåì ïðèâåò! Òàêàÿ ïðîáëåìà: ðåøèë ïîñòàâèòü ubuntu 11.04. Çàïóñêàþ ëèâ ñä, âñå îê, íî íå ðàáîòàåò ñåòü. Ðàíüøå ñòàâèë - âñå áûëî íîðìàëüíî, è ñåé÷àñ ïîä âèíäîé âñå ðàáîòàåò. ×òî ìîãëî ñëó÷èòñÿ?
<ubuntuhelp> djigit! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DenSpirit> подключился
<djigit> Всем привет! Такая проблема: Решил поставить ubuntu 11.04. Запускаю лив сд - не работает сеть. 10.04 - тоже. Раньше все было нормально. Сейчас и под виндой все ок. Что могло произойти?
<djigit> Все что я делал с сетевухой - дык ето только поменял mac. Но я ираньше так делал и все работало
<wildDAlex> Товарищи, подскажите с глупым вопросом ). Как добавить кнопку на панель Юнити? ...
<djigit> Здсь кто-то есть? Отпишитесь, чтоб я знал, что меня видно
<wildDAlex> Туда ничего не перетаскивается.
<wildDAlex> Видно.
<wildDAlex> Оп, разобрался.
<djigit> пробовал даже арч запускать. то-же. не может настроить dhcp
<djigit> Это сто пудов железо потому, что раньше работало
<novns> djigit, что ядро говорит?
<novns> djigit, что имеется в виду под "не работает?"
<novns> а он сбежал уже
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> МЕня тоже радуют вопросы типа: не работает, помогите. Но... Реальность такова, чо таким отлько экстрасенсы могут помочь.
<SergeyIT> не могут (
<[Raiden]> Могут, просто их тут нету )
<secret> Всем
<secret> В чем может быть причина того что metasploit ставится с ошибкой и вылетает
<Nor8>  Играл кто-нибудь? http://www.flightgear.org/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотри, как кеды замаскировали )))) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6585864.jpg
<[Raiden]> не совсем адекватный правда. Встретил старого друга. Вылилось в 4 литра пива.
<[Raiden]> на каждого
<Nor8> [Raiden]: МОлодежь то нынче крепкая какая, помнится и 3 литров было норм ))))
<[Raiden]> Да это нормально. У меня кде 3 в свое время выглядели по раному, и ногда и с прозрачной панелью как на шоте
<SergeyIT> в наше время до 6 доходило )
<[Raiden]> я вообще кде  юзер, с гномом случайно познакомился, после выхода кде4
<Nor8> SergeyIT:  Это уже алкоголизм какой то )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, никто алкоголиком не стал (редко было)
<[Raiden]> Это ещё до того, как вышел  первый релиз  убунты. Наверное года за 3-4 до этого
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0819/h_1313700649_8976230_cfa418910f.jpeg
<[Raiden]> mandrake linux
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Цветовая гамма явно под воздействием тяжелых препаратов было выбрана
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0530/h_1306705345_2465ff2345.png - это гном. Версию не скажу, но на гтк1
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Вообщем, пьянству скажем твердое "нет" !
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, даже 2-ой далеко от него ушел )))
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание на то, что есть верхняя панель и толстая нижняя + в то время ни у кого небыло вайдов и норма была 1024х или 1280х
<[Raiden]> а сейчас, во времена, когда есть 2048х и более мониторы, вдруг все ударились в экономию места
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Не убирались панели?
<[Raiden]> из за этих ёо*ных нетбуков
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> Неа, возможность убрать в сторону была.
<[Raiden]> по клику
<int_21h> привет всем
 * int_21h в афиге от емакса
<int_21h> у меня чувство что ОС не нужна -- нужен только емакс
<int_21h> И еще когда я загружаю емакс у меня появляется чувство обезьяны которая держит в руках работающую бензопилу.
<[Raiden]> ты братец устарел. ос не нужна, емакс не нужен
<[Raiden]> нужен только бровсер
<int_21h> а что нужно?
<[Raiden]> )
<int_21h> а есть бровсерная версия емакса?
<[Raiden]> клиент к облакам
<[Raiden]> Хотите марки увидеть? Злостынй офтоп
<int_21h> давай
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/261237/29fce9d2
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0819/h_1313702966_5303377_7723ce7604.jpeg
<int_21h> а как макс к облакам то прикрутить?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0819/h_1313702988_6676235_a2328d45f6.jpeg
<int_21h> скушно у меня таких куча альбомов валяется
<int_21h> и толку от них
<[Raiden]> )
<int_21h> даже фашистские марки есть
<int_21h> со свастиками
<int_21h> один хрен письма не пишу useless
<[Raiden]> Да в общем в новостях 1 марка проскочила советская. полез смотреть есть ли такая. Нефига не нашел, но щелкнул несколько страниц.
<int_21h> а кто вообще когда писал бумажные письма крайний раз?
<[Raiden]> я ваще ниразу
<int_21h> я писал. девушке любимой. полгода назад.
<int_21h> романтика и все дела
<int_21h> бумажные письма получать не то же что и электронные -- приятнее и трепетнее
<int_21h> хочешь завоевать девушку -- напиши ей бумажное письм от руки.
<[Raiden]> согласен. Поулчал, но сам не писал
<int_21h> хотя нет. линуксоиды 100% разучились юзать ручку
<[Raiden]> есть такое. Писать мне сложновато. ПЕчатать проще.
<int_21h> емакс подобен нунчакам
<int_21h> его прикольно крутить, но иногда прилетает то в голову, то по яйцам
<[Raiden]> Я тут недавно видел 1 чела в парке, который нунчаками бил берёзу. Очень мощно , но в то же время аккуратно.
<[Raiden]> Видимо давно занимается и не 1 раз получал по яйцам
<[Raiden]> :)
<int_21h> ой помощь нужна
<int_21h> емакс умеет фисьма посылать создавая их в голдед-подобном окне
<int_21h> только вот он отсылает их как я понял через утилиту mail
<int_21h> но вот как эту утилиту настраивать? гугл выдает много всгео но не то что надо
<djigit> Снова спрошу. Теперь уже больше информации. Сейчас перепробовал все, что были дистрибутивы ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, 11.04, пробовал даже арч запускать, результат один - не настраивается dhcp, ни в одном дистрибутиве linux не работает сеть, хотя в win7 все нормально.
<djigit> Раньше и в linux все было ок. lspci видит и определяет сетевуху, ifconfig видит езернет и показывает мас-адрес Что может быть? С последнего удачного запуска железо не менял.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Может настроить надо )
<[Raiden]> почитай про /etc/network/interfaces и как там описывается ифейс
<[Raiden]> или про нетворк менеджер
<[Raiden]> Может вру
<djigit> Зачем нетворк менеджер, если сеть не работает на голом арче. Мистика блин
<yurik26>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<yurik26> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yurik26> !ls/mc/man/fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ls/mc/man/fdisk'
<yurik26> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<MasTak> test
<ubuntuhelp> MasTak, Понг.
<sent_inel> ololo
<sent_inel> убунту руша, привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-19
<Ilshat1> есть кто
<Ilshat1> ребят. зашел через SSH к ПК. но ОС стоит на стадии входа (выбор пользователя). как мне консольно войти? а то граф. прог-ы не запускаются так
<rapidsp> Ilshat1: как ssh? может vnc?
<Ilshat1> ssh
<Ilshat1> vnc то графический. проблем не будет просто набрать пароль и зайти
<Ilshat1> а тут я не вижу что на экране у меня дома. но могу подключиться по ssh и отправлять команды
<zuul> есть нормальное приложение icq клиента ? чо то kopete  как то вшиво :(
<Ilshat1> есть команда login. но не знаю, оно или нет. подключился, эффекта ноль. явно проги на автозапуске не сработали
<zuul> Ilshat1> ты через openssh не увидешь никаких иксов Если я тебя прально понял
<rapidsp> Ilshat1: по утрам у меня маны слишком мало, экстрасенсорику не тяну
<rapidsp> zuul: qutim - для любителей qip
<Ilshat1> zuul, мне и не надо. я просто хочу запустить там teamviewer , чтобы зайти с него потом
<rapidsp> хотя копыто имхо самый рульный
<zuul> я пользовался vnc только надо включить удаленый вход не помню где Но чо та внс гавнецо Пробовал ещё Nx Client for Windows там отлично
<rapidsp> Ilshat1: в сессии ssh: export DISPLAY=<IP того хоста>:0.0
<rapidsp> как то так
<rapidsp> хотя ты так ИД-пароль не узнаешь :)
<Ilshat1> это че вывод экрана другого хоста?
<rapidsp> потом дашь команду на запуск тимвьюера - он там запустится
<rapidsp> тока не знаю как ты ИД узнаешь :)
<Ilshat1> ID чего
<rapidsp> сессии тимвьюера
<Ilshat1> проблема то в том, что он как раз акти не запускается ))
<rapidsp> хотя что я.... там же у тебя X-сессии нету...
<rapidsp> NX там настрой и проблем не будет
<Ilshat1> nx это че то типа vnc?
<rapidsp> это типа РДП
<zuul> намного толковее чем vnc
<Ilshat1> как вообще узнать, вошел ли пользователь в систему?
<rapidsp> who
<rapidsp> чет не найду на help.ubuntu.ru хорошее хауту было по NX
<Ilshat1> who показывает зашедшего моего пользователя, но хост от текущего пк, на котором я сейчас
<rapidsp> больше нет значит никого
<rapidsp> Ilshat1: вот нашел https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rapidsp> на буржуйском оказыца он был
<Ilshat1> не, это бяда какая то )
<Ilshat1> не хочу с этим возиться. попробую как нидь подругому
<Alagos> Утро доброе. Прописал в rc.local http://paste.ubuntu.com/669808/
<Alagos> Если компьютер, который подключен к моему загружается до моего, то все ок, а если после, или перезагружается во время работы - то настройки сбиваются. Почему так происходит?
<sig_wall> потому что rc.local - не место для настроек?
<GrafVampir> всех с добрым утром)
<Alagos> Доброе утро. А x64 операционка поддерживает какое количество памяти максимально? Десктоп
<Alagos> sig_wall: Но оно же отправляет команды до загрузки... Что не так то? :)
<sig_wall> Alagos: сеть настраивается в /etc/network/interfaces, либо в networkmanager
<sig_wall> Alagos: насчет x64 - на деле столько, сколько позволяет вставить чипсет/процессор.
<Alagos> sig_wall: Спасибо. Значит то что я в rc.local всунул - это бред и зло? :) А как быть с forvardingom? Есть просто раскомментировать?
<sig_wall> Alagos: форвардинг в /etc/sysctl.conf
<sig_wall> правило iptables разве что можно оставить, ибо убунта/дебиан не регламентируют место для настройки iptables
<sig_wall> но можно сунуть в те же interfaces, post-up правилом.
<Alagos> А как лучше?
<Alagos> Иптейблу попробую оставить, а ее файл нужно ложить в /etc/ или можно в домашний каталог?
<sig_wall> в /etc
<Alagos> Теперь понятно почему оно не работало с домашним каталогом :)
<User198[web]> парни, хочу на винду вайн поставить, подскажите где скачать
<DenSpirit> User198[web]: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOnWindows
<User198[web]> <DenSpirit> во я тупой, хотел приколоться, а прикол то уже баянистый
<DenSpirit> User198[web]: на винду тоже есть)
<DenSpirit> User198[web]: об этом лурк пишет http://tinyurl.com/3nagr59
<User198[web]> <DenSpirit> токо я не понимаю это чо, типа винда в рекурсии?
<DenSpirit> User198[web]: если серьезно, некоторые игры используют старые функции windows api, которые не поддерживаются самими окнами
<AndreX> User198[web]: почему, винда так и остаёться как была. а проги под вайном пускаються в эмуле линя, к примеру cygwin
<User198[web]> <+AndreX>  я не разговариваю с грамотеями, которые не знают как пишутся глаголы на "-т(ь)ся", извини.
<DenSpirit> User198[web]: зря. надо сперва смотреть на то,что человек говорит,а не как
<copyerfiled> подскажите пожалуйсто программу для скачивания торренотов с визуальным интерфейсом?
<User198[web]>  <DenSpirit>  ничего не могу поделать, это моя слабость, извини
<DenSpirit> copyerfiled: transmission pdgbkty внутри убунту по умолчанию
<Alagos> sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0 прописывает адрес не конфликтирую с нетворт менеджером? Или лучше так на десктопе не делать?
<newbie|4> Ðåáÿò çäðàâñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> newbie|4! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<copyerfiled> DenSpirit: спасибо
<newbie|4> Кодировка верная?
<DenSpirit> newbie|4: верная
<newbie|4> Ребят, можно вопрос?
<User198[web]> <newbie|4> верная - жена, а кодировка - правильная
<newbie|4> В общем по гуглу мало информации...Суть вот в чём - есть нетбук asus 1215b, на нём нет привода, поэтому хочу поставить убунту с флешки
<newbie|4> 10.04 нетбук ремикс
<newbie|4> проблема собственно в чем - из за тамошнего небиоса, с флешки убунта не загружается
<User198[web]> <newbie|4> ну, чо ? хорошая проблема
<newbie|4> там то efi..
<User198[web]>  <newbie|4> ну, чо? поздравляю..
<skai> newbie|4: ложь, звиздешь и пиаракция. с efiboot спокойно обычные загружаются и разгружаются
<newbie|4> значит у меня какие то особенности нетбука)
<User198[web]> <newbie|4> дак тебе чего надо то ? загрузиться таки с флэшки, или другой вид загрузки настроить?
<newbie|4> смотри
<newbie|4> там выбор с чего грузиться
<newbie|4> с хдд, некий азерос и флэшка моя
<newbie|4> ставлю загрузку с флэшки
<newbie|4> ефя её пропускает и подгружая азерос, грузит 7-ку с хдд
<User198[web]> ну дак наивный вопрос: может флэшка не загрузочная?
<newbie|4> ну дык универсал юсб инсталлером заливал образ..
<newbie|4> пендрайвом стала флешка ж..
<newbie|4> значит судя логике всё поставилось на неё
<User198[web]> ничё умного в голову не приходит, поэтому дам глупые советы 1. проверить на другом компе загрузочную флэшку 2 . посмотреть типы поддерживаемых нетбуком флэш носителей для загрузки 3. попить чайку
<newbie|4> так, ну щас попробуем, может чего и выйдет) спасибо))
<int_21h> привет всем
<DenSpirit> int_21h: коннитива
<int_21h> дисконнетика :(
<int_21h> диссконнетива :(
<int_21h> вопрос по поводу бэкапа
<int_21h> я тут сижу документы кропаю - у меня свои настройки на emacs базы данных все такое. как мне это забэкапить и заодно зашарить в интернете?
<int_21h> через убунту ван такое делается?
<kyct> а кто-нибудь Evolution настраивал
<kyct> ?
<int_21h> kyct: нет. а что это?
<kyct> int_21h, хотел задать несколько вопросов по установке)
<int_21h> он сразу в комплекте идет с убунтой
<int_21h> так что его не надо устанавливать
<int_21h> запускай evolution & и все
<sharikoff> здесь так не модно
<sharikoff> здесь модно кнопки тыкать
<sharikoff> а вместо логов скрины показывать
 * int_21h too old for that shit\
<kyct> ну, это понятно. какой сервер вбивать, если у тебя почта на яндексе и как сделать, что бы он у тебя автоматически запускался при входе в систему?
<int_21h> а, секунду, сейчас комикс из скриншотов настругаю.
<int_21h> ;)
<sharikoff> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=5095
<int_21h> http://linux.panzins.ru/view_main.php?id=56
<kyct> о! спасибо)
<kyct> сейчас мануальчик зачитаю и все настрою)
<sharikoff> поискать то не судьба?
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<int_21h> А зачем? наррод с канала сам всче найдет и выдаст лучший ответ из гугла
<kyct> руки кривые, ищу очень плохо
<sharikoff> во во
<int_21h> удобнее, зачем напрягаться
<sharikoff> я модный пацан с люнексом а вы лошки ищите
<sharikoff> типа так
<sharikoff> =)
<int_21h> kyct: http://help.yandex.ru/search/
<int_21h> если не умеешь гуглить тогда гугли как гуглить
<User198[web]> с каждым годом найти нужное всё труднее, особенно начинающим
<int_21h> рекурсия
<kyct> да ладно ребят, без обид)
<kyct> я, конечно, модный пацан, но линукс не по этому ставил)
<akirich> как в 10.10 настроить отбражение название раскладки клавиатуры, а не значка
<akirich> в трее
<int_21h> User198[web]:  Да ладно труднее, вот раньше когда в интернетах небыло информации тогда было трудно, а сейчас уже столько мануалов что гугли хоть сутками
<int_21h> akirich: parameters mismatch
<User198[web]> <+int_21h> во во сутками гуглишь, а там только унылое говно
<int_21h> если в гугле ответа нет, то нагугливаются тольок вопросы в форумах без ответа
<int_21h> akirich: чо-чо?
<akirich> <int_21h>, и что как настраивать?
<int_21h> а что тебе надобно то?
<akirich> Обычно в трее указывается установленная раскладка клавы.
<int_21h> да, по умолчанию
<int_21h> а у тебя?
<akirich> а с версии 10.10 там по у молчанию значок.
<akirich> умолчанию*
<akirich> как его заменить на название раскладки...
<int_21h> правой кнопкой по панели, add to panel и добавляешь нудный индикатор
<int_21h> нужный
<int_21h> впрочем пох
<int_21h> Indicator applet назфыавется
<int_21h> а вообще это не тру
<int_21h> поставь смену расклаки на капслок и определяй раскладку по тому горит ли лампочка на клаве
<akirich> не мне так не удобно, раньше скролл отображал
<akirich> аа понял...
<User198[web]> умничка
<gxoptg>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<djigit> Всем привет. Такая проблема. Вчера, первый раз за последний месяц запустил Убунту - не работает сеть. Думал сетевуха начала глючить, купил новую писиайную - тот же результат. В винде все ОК. Кабель сейчас включен напрямую. Раньше все шло через
<djigit> роутер и было нормально, но сгорел у него порт. Попробовал снова подключится через роутер - работает. Почему не работает напрямую?
<int_21h> ifconfig
<Asti> djigit, может стоит интерфейсы
<Asti> поковырять?
<Asti> провайдер по dhcp раздает вам?
<djigit> да dhcp
<Asti> интерефейсы в дофолт поставьте проверьте
<Asti> сетевуха одна?
<djigit> Сейчас пишу из-под винды. ifconfig видит обе сетевухи - и встроеную и писиай
<Asti> а не работает ни в одной ни в другой? когда кабвль вставляете?
<djigit> да. ни та, ни та
<Asti> хм
<djigit> почему же через роутер работает
<djigit> ?
<djigit> запускал лив сд убунты и арча. результат один.
<Asti> странно конечно у меня 620 длинк стоит и по кабелю и повифи по dhcp пашет при прямом кабеле интерфесы прописываю тоже норм на прямки просто у нас  не dhcp
<int_21h> а роутер какой? и нет ли там поднятого VPN?
<Asti> может NAT?
<djigit> роутер tp-link TL-WR340GD
<djigit> что такое NAT?
<djigit> роутер со сгоревшим wan-ом. но к нему присоединяюсь по dhcp
<int_21h> оператор у тебя какой?
<int_21h> ака провайдер
<djigit> Украина. местрный провайдер. Локалка по городу
<int_21h> lf e;
<int_21h> да уж
<int_21h> неправильный ответ
<int_21h> правильно : украиналокалтелеком работает через PPTP VPN автризация mschap
<Asti> +1
<Asti> а что они там l2tp не поддерживают)
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/9/7/a/4/c/25d5e262744ba9a7bff184dca61.jpg
<Asti> кстати полбзуясь случаем
<Asti> int_21h, не подскажешь как скрипт автозапуска l2tp выкинуть изза загрузки прописал его через консоль вот так sudo update-rc.d xl2tpd defaults 99 гоголь чтото толком ничего не говорит а я теряюсь в догадках
<[Raiden]> Asti: посмотри /etc/rc2.d/s99xl2tpd
<[Raiden]> если есть -удали
<Asti> нету
<Asti> ну да ладно будем ковырять дальше
<Asti> можно конечно пакет прибить
<Asti> но так не хотелось бы
<ubuser1> добрый день!
<ubuser1> кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой доступа из  xp к  расшаренным  папкам на samba ?
<sharikoff> никто
<sharikoff> у всех сразу заработало
<sharikoff> искаропки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну не совсем так
<ubuser1> )  бывают искл ..
<[Raiden]> ЧАсто надо конфиг самбы менять. Имя домена там, ещё чего-то
<[Raiden]> хотя я не сталкивался - не использую самбу
<ubuser1> все сделано по рецепту, а пирога все нет..
<[Raiden]> поищи другой рецепт
<ubuser1> global]
<ubuser1>         workgroup = workgroup
<ubuser1>         server string = srb
<ubuser1>         interfaces = 192.168.50.0/24, eth0
<ubuser1>         encrypt passwords = No
<ubuser1>         map to guest = Bad User
<ubuser1>         obey pam restrictions = Yes
<ubuser1> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
 * [Raiden] надул ubuser1 насосом и UBUSER1 улетело высоко в небеса!
<sharikoff> @kick ubuser1
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dionysus> :)прива
<wahtowik> добрый вечер господа!
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_08&new=50
<int_21h> помнится слака прыгнула с версии 4 на версию 7
<int_21h> тут та же песня? релизы за 10-тку показывают "активное развитие"?
<int_21h> самый правильный способ нумерации у теха
<int_21h> он никогда не дорастет до версии 4
<int_21h> да что там, до версии 3.2 то не дорастет
<[Raiden]> лучшие версии у убунты имхо. год и месяц
<int_21h> теху это не грозит -- номер версии экспоненциально приближается к числу пи.
<int_21h> в момент смерти кнудта будет выпущена версия пи, ошибки в которой будут определены как особенности реализации
<int_21h> идеальный код.
<int_21h> dct jcnfkmyjt rjvghjvbcc
<int_21h> все остальное компромисс
 * int_21h работает в емаксе и считает что все остальное не нужно
<shelest> hi there!
<shelest> Это я в емаксе
<shelest> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/maks2011/photo/2011/08/18/pakfa/#459212-cover
<rty4047> там еще про процессоры для socket fm1 было. Кто нибудь видел их в деле?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> я бы интел брал
<rty4047> ранние атлоны действительно при повреждении кулера или матушки горели как спички. Сейчас говорят уже не халтурят.
<[Raiden]> интелы дучше гонятся + амдшные 6ядерники еле-еле поспевают за сандибриджем с 4 ядрами. А это даже не топовая платформа от интел
<[Raiden]> у меня было 2 атлона, ни 1 не сгорел и узнакомых тоже, но дело не в этом.
<[Raiden]> у амд только бюджетки будут рулить, из-за ядра радеона. Для HTPC или офисного компа
<[Raiden]> имхо )
<[Raiden]> или если денег мало
<rty4047> под азотом наверное гоняться - эти pentium g даже на штатной частоте под 65 греются...
<DenSpirit> кто имел дело с раздельными префиксами wine?
<JuniorRoy> добрый день
<JuniorRoy> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=153660.0
<JuniorRoy> такая же проблема
<Ilshat1> добрый добрый
<Ilshat1> советы оттуда не помогают?
<JuniorRoy>  sudo rfkill list
<JuniorRoy> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<JuniorRoy> 	Soft blocked: yes
<JuniorRoy> 	Hard blocked: no
<JuniorRoy> ifconfig -a
<JuniorRoy> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:56:bd:ad:09
<JuniorRoy>           inet6 addr: fe80::225:56ff:febd:ad09/64 Scope:Link
<JuniorRoy>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<JuniorRoy>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<JuniorRoy>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<JuniorRoy>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<JuniorRoy>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<JuniorRoy>           Interrupt:19
<JuniorRoy> вот с какого перепуга вифи стало eth1?
<Snowdrift> !intel
<JuniorRoy> iwconfig
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<JuniorRoy> lo        no wireless extensions.
<JuniorRoy> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<JuniorRoy> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<JuniorRoy>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<JuniorRoy>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<only_you1> JuniorRoy: pastebin
<Snowdrift> кто знает как поставить драйвер на intel GMA 3150
<JuniorRoy> пардон
<JuniorRoy> http://pastebin.com/hQ5zFnxZ
<JuniorRoy> драйвера из http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/ - разные пробовал
<JuniorRoy> но меня смущает отсутствие wlan0 или нечто похожего
<JuniorRoy> обновился с ubuntu netbook edition
<JuniorRoy> там c wi fi даж вопроса не возникало
<k4m454k> hi all
<k4m454k> люди, а нету альтернативы функции Opera Turbo но для православных браузеров типа хрома или сафари?
<[Raiden]> через прокси они работать могут. Если найдешь котоырй со сжатием, то будет как опера турбо
<[Raiden]> в гугл вбей что-нить про сервисы сжимающие траффик
<k4m454k> Слышал о таких, подобный сам делал в локалке провайдера, а потом пароли тыбрил)))))
<k4m454k> думал какая проф-служба есть)
<[Raiden]> есть, несколько. Но я не помню
<k4m454k> буду искать)
<k4m454k> просто сейчас на даче сижу.... а оперой пользоваться сложно с непривычки... хотя и удобно
<k4m454k> меня глючит, или вёрстка сайтов в опере не такая как в хроме?
<andrey_> в опере все не такое
<andrey_> этим отстоем пользуются только в рашке, не холивара ради
<k4m454k> Ну вот меня привлекла функция Турбо. Ради неё поставил
<[Raiden]> или в хроме всё не такое - я тоже вижу иногда, пользуюсь фф, но бывает смотрю хромиум.
<k4m454k> а его от прожорливости отучили уже?
<[Raiden]> хром-то?
<k4m454k> не, ФФ
<Beznface> Ubuntu не грузится в классическом режиме что делать?
<[Raiden]> Я понял впрос, просто пошутил. Дело в том, что фф ест ьмног орам, а хром ещё больше
<k4m454k> Beznface: что ломал?
<Beznface> всм?
<[Raiden]> Beznface: а что происходит, как не грузится?
<k4m454k> [Raiden]: Хром больше? о_О
<Beznface> просто рабочий стол без иконок. просто картинка стандартная стоит и все
<k4m454k> Надо будет когда дома буду, потестить....
<k4m454k> Beznface: Какая убунта? Какая оболочка?
<Beznface> Натти Гном
<Beznface> 11.04
<Beznface> что делать народ ?
<k4m454k> Что последнее менял?))
<Beznface> ничего не менял скинул с дисков фильмы и все
<[Raiden]> k4m454k: угу, только когда будешь тестить слоэи вместе все процессы хрома - она отдельные на каждую фкладку делает + ещё для плагинов
<[Raiden]> *сложи
<Beznface> ааааа еще задал команду shutdown -r +5
<k4m454k> [Raiden]: ок ))
<Beznface> shutdown -r +5   это могло повлиять?
<[Raiden]> Beznface: Ясно, незнаю как лечить. У меня сча так же, только валлпапер ) Можешь даже крикнуть если починишь.
<k4m454k> сделай sudo reboot
<Beznface> и что после ребута будет ?
<sharikoff> а шо такое классический режим?
<Beznface> sudo reboot поможет
<Beznface> ???
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: гном2, не юнити
<sharikoff> аа
<k4m454k> Beznface: а ты попробуй))
<Beznface> ок
<[Raiden]> Beznface: не думаю
<k4m454k>  :)
<[Raiden]> может быть не стоит привыкать к классик сессии. Дел ов том, что до октября немного осталось и там уже не будет гнома2
<[Raiden]> лучше посмотреть хфце или кде, если десктоп  - имхо. Хотя некоторая надежда на форк гнома2 есть )
<[Raiden]> и некоторая надежда на гном3 fallback mode
<only_you1> или на lxde)
<[Raiden]> если нвидия гф 8ххх или новее, корка и 2+ гб рам - рекомендую кде. :)
<Alagos> Добрый день. Парни, как в десктопе прописать ип для сетевухи?
<Alagos> Что бы нетворк менеджер при каждом переподключении не сбивался...
<[Raiden]> Незнаю. Нм вообще себя странно ведет со статик конфигами
<[Raiden]> я лично могу только порекомендвоать отключить его или удалить
<[Raiden]> других решений незнаю
<[Raiden]> Но я всего незнаю )
<sharikoff> Alagos: грохаешь нм
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Убийцы!
<[Raiden]> Alagos: у тебя какой вид подключени к инету?
<Alagos> автоматом
<|rapidsp|> du как заставить по размеру сортировать?
<[Raiden]> по сетевухе?
<sharikoff> потом ifconfig eth0 111.111.111.111 netmask 255.255.255.0 up  суешь в рц конф
<sharikoff> точнее в рц локал
<[Raiden]> не
<[v-8]_jupiter> У вас yandex открывается
<sharikoff> это наглухо
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<sharikoff> но неправильно
<Alagos> Так можно в /etc/network/interface прописать...
<k4m454k> Яндекс висит
<k4m454k> inkvizitor68sl: это ты яндекс сломал?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: удаляй нм и почитай как описывается ифейс в /etc/networc/interfaces , в рц конф конечно можно, но не нужно.
<[Raiden]> network*
<sharikoff> yansex sucks, use google
<k4m454k> я на яндексе сча пинги проверял
<k4m454k> и таймауты сплошные
<k4m454k> сча вообще Unhandled Exception пишет
<[Raiden]> МЕня вообще печалит нм. Эти гномеры в линукс много неработоспособной ерунды пропихнули )
<[Raiden]> И странн очто они сами не понимают что это нефига не френдли настройщик сети
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<sharikoff> вот если гугл ляжет вот тада мне станет страшно
<k4m454k> у меня ∞
<k4m454k> тупая опера турбо
<k4m454k> всё работает
<int_21h> help
<int_21h> :)
<kroxiksut> народ, на яндекс попробуйте зайти
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: когда яндекс подымут?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<andrey_> работает
<andrey_> только джаббер не конектится
<andrey_> ya.ru
<mva> уже
<mva> подняли
<andrey_> неа
<mva> ну, у тебя провайдер еще не раскурил
<mva> :)
<mva> я о других сервисах яндекса, не о джаббере
<sharikoff> фурычит
<mva> джаббер у него работает, но никого не пускает
<mva> пока ковыряют еще
<BezNface> Не грузиться Классический режим что делать?
<shelest> Try Jazz
<[Raiden]> создай ещё юзера. Если там ок, то возможно поможет удаление чего-нить у юзера из конфигов. Если тоже нет - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> ...на форуме поищи или тему создай
<shelest> вообещ что значит негрузится классический режим?
<[Raiden]> ещё 1
<shelest> что в логах?
<shelest> что в модулях ядра
<shelest> надо конкретику
<shelest> телепаты все сейчас в отпусках к-сожалению :(
<andrey_> это так каноникал юнити навязывает :)
<BezNface> Shelest  классический без эффектов
<shelest> а юнити то есть работает нормальо?
<BezNface> да
<BezNface> в юнити все норм ... но он тормозит... я хочу без эффектов и классичекий
<mva> гном?
<[Raiden]> новость накатали http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/19/yandex/
<[Raiden]> да
<mva> рейден, оффтопер, кстати
<BezNface> да нужен гном
<BezNface> как вернуть
<[Raiden]> а ты уже попробвоал создать ещё юзера?
<shelest> а вот при загрузке ты его выбирать пробовал?
<BezNface> да
<BezNface> да
<shelest> and?
<BezNface> ?
<[Raiden]> Ну значит надо было использовать вторую часть моего совета - сходить на форум
<[Raiden]> вот что-то http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28224.15
<BezNface> кстати у меня и в текстовый режим не переключает
<[Raiden]> а нет, там про иконки на столе
<BezNface> alt + ф1 - ф7 не работает
<[Raiden]> ctrl+alt+f1
<[Raiden]> alt + ф1 - ф7 - это из консоли в консоль
<[Raiden]> из гуи надо +ctrl
<BezNface> и терминал не запускается
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то - лень читать http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840105
<pahan> решил я python 2.6 удалить, я это зря сделал походу?
<pahan> пробовал ктонить?
<pahan> sudo apt-get remove python2.6
<pahan> пол системы снесло
<shelest> and?
<shelest> try to install it back
<andrey_> конечно зря :D
<shelest> sudo aptitude install python2.6
<pahan> пробую конечно обратно ставить
<pahan> но не ожидал я такого разварота
<[Raiden]> Зато теперь ты знаешь почему система иногда лагает. Многое накодили на питоне
<shelest> lol.
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка
<[Raiden]> обратно скорее всего будет sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop , установка только питона может не поставить всё что удалилось
<pahan> я тот еще олень тупорылый, оно ж мне написало 1,5 гига освободится
<pahan> естественно не прочитал
<shelest> try to use bramin's patch It will make you even more free space
<pahan> спасибо добрый человек
<pahan> как нибудь в другой раз
<Snowdrift> кто знает как поставить драйвер на intel GMA 3150?
<shelest> Snowdrift:
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<shelest> what about google?
<[Raiden]> может быть это, если драйвер котоырй в текущих иксах ещё не поддерживает --^
<Snowdrift> добавил я источник
<Snowdrift> обновил систему
<Snowdrift> и всеравно не чего не помогло
<[Raiden]> Snowdrift: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=146825.0
<[Raiden]> возможно есть другие темы
<[Raiden]> гугль твой друг (с)
<kroxiksut> кто-нить знает, что с яндексом?
<[Raiden]> kroxiksut: http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/19/yandex/
<shelest> а что с яндексом?
<shelest> !ping ya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping ya.ru'
<shelest> не в то окно
<shelest> : Quit: Leaving.  [18:11]
<shelest> ERC>
<shelest> exit
<shelest> quit
<stasdizzi> привет,всем!!
<rty4047> http://itmages.com/image/view/261742/a73a3bb8   http://itmages.com/image/view/261744/8d017136  интересно обновления действуют...
<stasdizzi> как почистиь Mozilla
<|Amblnb|> http://host-tracker.com/check_res_ajx/8587993-0
<|Amblnb|> Судя по всему он жив но не для всех..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Извините что не по теме ну мож кто сталкивался . На хостинге от godaddy есть ffmpeg?
<UNIm95> Всем привет. сервисы яндекса пашут?
<andrey_> нет
<UNIm95> andrey_: серьёзно?
<k4m454k> напишите в теме что-то типа "Мы знаем что Яша лежит!"
<andrey_> вот гады яндекс, купили логинзу теперь и она лежит :)
<andrey_> на моем форуме только заголовок загружается а потом ждет ответа от логинзы
<mva> http://m.friendfeed-media.com/8aef1c2b9c89c7e9587f9549a9fc094749ccb33e
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> в свете годовщины?
<k4m454k> Љ что эт за символ такой?
<andrey_> true
<Offoffoff> ,блин... и jabber.ru лежит
<Offoffoff> все плохо... Наступил кризис.
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохохоо..
<k4m454k> мб с ДНСами что, или пожар в дата центре.?
<k4m454k> хотя ДНС пашет
<mva> днс-то пашет
<mva> яндексовые НСы упали
<NoOova> все видели? =)
<NoOova> http://p.twimg.com/AW-N91gCAAEtz0c.jpg
<NoOova> всмысле нсы упали
<NoOova> 77.88.21.11 тоже пингуется?
<NoOova>  2  88.198.49.65  1.523 ms  1.456 ms  1.396 ms
<NoOova>  3  213.239.224.1  0.338 ms 213.239.224.65  0.286 ms 213.239.224.33  0.241 ms
<NoOova>  4  213.239.240.224  5.018 ms  5.028 ms 213.239.240.230  4.952 ms
<NoOova>  5  * * *
<NoOova>  6  213.180.213.123  39.317 ms  39.196 ms  38.573 ms
<NoOova> дальше тишина
<k4m454k> АДЩЩЩЩЩЩВ
<k4m454k> FLOOOOOOOOD
<NoOova> извините з большой пас
<k4m454k> ))
<NoOova> нетубраузера
<korvin> бл, я ненавижу gmusicbrowser! какой мудило его впихнул в xubuntu?
<sharikoff> @kick NoOova
<sharikoff> @kick k4m454k
<korvin> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> дароф
<korvin> sharikoff, если кто-то при тебе скажет "мне нравится gmusicbrowser", сломай ему все кости, какие сможешь
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: прив
<sharikoff> korvin: я это не использую. я женат
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: превед!
<Offoffoff> Ребята! Только IRC держится!
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff> даешь фринод!
<Offoffoff> урааааа
<sharikoff> из последних сил
<Offoffoff> чего-то такое в интернетах РФии происходит интересное.
<NoOova> sharikoff: за большой паст?
<sharikoff> накопилось
<Offoffoff> Это... Может Питера нет?
<Offoffoff> Там ядерная война не началась?
<sharikoff> и за картинку тоже
<NoOova> Контакт же открывается
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: вот я тоже об этом подумал
<NoOova> мб в приват? личную неприязнь обговорим
<sharikoff> NoOova: личной нету
<sharikoff> картинка + трейс
<sharikoff> а так все норм
<Offoffoff> Кто из Москвы есть?
<Offoffoff> Там вообще как у вас погодой, модой
<Offoffoff> и все-ли живы-здоровы?
<inkvizitor68sl> там с сетью проблемы.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter:
<jlewka> народ, а кто нить пользуется yoto на ubunt'e
<jlewka> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff: вроде все. погода дождивая, но клевая.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: ничего на горизонте не дымится?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<korvin> эээ, а с жаббером ни у кого проблем нет?
<Offoffoff> коровин: проблем нет. Потому, что jabber.ru нет.
<Nface> как открыть доступ к папке...?? рут открывает без проблем а админ не может. в папке медиафайлы
<skai> Nface: man chown
<skai> Nface: man chmod
<skai> на выбор
<Nface> man chmod ?
<Nface> его надо установить
<skai> его надо ввести в терминал
<skai> и читать до просветления
<|Amblnb|> korvin: Жабер от гугла вполне себе жив )
<korvin> |Amblnb|, но че-то мой пиджин в это не верит и упорно не хочет соединяться =(
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты в скорем времени не будешь в блоге писать как поднять локальный репозиторий?
<Nface> и наутилус тормозит у простого юзера при этом у рута все в норме
<Nface> что сделать ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я нет, девушка моя будет, как приедем
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чего она ничерта не пишет хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто она по специальности)
<DenSpirit> ни у кого gwibber как-то тормознуто не работает?
<DenSpirit> особенно стартует из трея. 11.04
<skai> DenSpirit: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gwibber-revamped-ubuntu-11-10/
<skai> DenSpirit: почитай внимательно. особливо про перформанс тсарой версии
<Nface> помогите все файлы и папки у юзера отказаны в доступе
<Nface> только рут работает
<Nface> что делать
<skai> Nface: man chown
<skai> Nface: читать до просветления
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: локальный реп на что?
<Nface>  chown -R user /home/user не помогло
<Nface> невозможно получить доступ к  ..........
<DenSpirit> Nface: sudo?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: свое ПО
<DenSpirit> skai: спасибо
<skai> Nface: man sudo
<Nface> пробовал и судо
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: бинарное или какойнить svn/git?
<skai> Nface: а теперь попробуй вместе
<skai> sudo chown -hR user:user /home/user
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: бинарные
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: шо за ПО?вкусное?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Корпоративная тайна)
<korvin> значит невкусное
<Nface> почему наутилус тормозит?
<Nface> в руте работает без отказно
<skai> korvin: говнокод же. стыдно ему
<korvin> skai: ну дык... Ынтырпрайз всегда говнокод =)
<Nface> Skai  как открыть доступ ?? drwxr-xrwx 12 beznface     1000  4096 2011-08-18 21:49  Fold
<korvin> Nface: потому что линукс
<korvin> и Гтк
<skai> Nface: chmod 777 Fold
<korvin> ох...
<korvin> 777...
<korvin> я бы убил
<[Raiden]> Nface: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user  - попробуй так.
<Nface> user:user сюда одно и тоже ?
<skai> korvin: пущай.раз ман не читает
<[Raiden]> да
<skai> [Raiden]: а ведь я это ему уже говорил
<[Raiden]> r-xrwx - забавно , для всех полный доступ, а для группы нет )
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так он сначала chown на просто юзера без группы делал
<[Raiden]> ушел и не сказал ничего - видимо помогло
<skai> [Raiden]: пынг таймаут
<rapidsp> тайм пингаут
<total__> добрый вечер
<total__> помогите пожалуйста расшарить интернет с дескопа на сервер( на нем стоит днс, апач, mysql)
<total__> http://paste.pro/3905285
<total__> sharikoff, плиз
<korvin> странно, обычно делают наоборот
<andrey_> ))
<TBAPb> буржуи говорят «джи ном 3» т. е. gnome3, занятно
<NoOova> Народ а есть утилитка просто слушающая порти выводящая на экран всё что на этот порт приходит?
<only_you> NoOova: wireshark?)
<black_ru> tcpdump
<NoOova> tcpdump вообще пакеты дампит
<black_ru> wireshark вроде бы gui для tcpdump
<NoOova> про вайршарк не слышал но вобщем то тоже не то что нужно
<NoOova> короче мне нужен какбы.... Netcat только с другой стороны
<only_you> black_ru: да
<black_ru> тебе нужен анализ определенного входящего трафика на опред интерфейс и порт или диапазон портов?
<NoOova> нет
<[Raiden]> погугли чего-нить по слову сниффер
<NoOova> честно расскажу проблему подругому
<NoOova> есть апач и нжинX. ктото из них шлёт неправильный адрес.
<NoOova> я запрашиваю site.ru/myadmin
<NoOova> а мне вответ Location: site.ru:8080/myadmin
<NoOova> я уже вместо апача хочу повесить просто что нибудь что будет слушать порт 8080 и логировать что нанего приходит
<NoOova> притом что если я запрашиваю site.ru/myadmin/ мне отдаётся всё нормально
<black_ru> где-то редиректо стоит
<black_ru> ?
<NoOova> редиректит апач
<NoOova> да. вроде бы если я запрашиваю не по ip сайт а по домену то такого косяка нет
<User835[web]> добрый вечер
<User835[web]> у меня убунта 11,04  на нетбуке, иногда не которые программы открываются больше чем экран
<User835[web]> как это победить?
<only_you> User835[web]: unity?
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<NoOova> Народ пожалуйста помогите чуток с апачем и нжинХ
<NoOova> =((((
<NoOova> почему мне апач в ответ даёт Location: адрес_сервера:8080/чтото_там/
<NoOova> вместо Location: адрес_сервера/чтото_там
<only_you> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615647/ Dell: Windows - лучший вариант для корпоративного планшета :-D
<[Raiden]> http://clubs.ya.ru/company/replies.xml?item_no=38521
<emilpopel> добрый вечер
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?p9ag4u
<sanek-newbie> âñåì ïðèâåò! ìîæíî âîïðîñ ïî óñòàíîâêå?
<ubuntuhelp> sanek-newbie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<NoOova> вот так пакетики летят от НжинХ к апачу
<NoOova> и второй от апача назад к нжинХ
<NoOova> откуда апач может взять порт 8080
<MasTak> привет всем!
<alexnew> можно вопрос по установке?
<alexnew> убунту 11.04
<[Raiden]> рискни
<SergeyIT> нельзя
<NoOova> [Raiden]: SergeyIT плиз гляньте
<[Raiden]> Я не варю в вебсерверах
<alexnew> ставлю через wubi из под win 7, при перезагрузке выдает ошибку "корневая система не определена"
<alexnew> в чем может быть дело?
<[Raiden]> Незнаю )
<MasTak> а что мешает с диска загрузиться?
<[Raiden]> Надеюсь ты в курсе, что вуби ставить в файл
<[Raiden]> без Ъ
<[Raiden]> тфу Ь
<SergeyIT> NoOova, я тоже не мастер, но когда апач пробовал, там было все понятно...
<alexnew> не хочу переразмечать диск, пока не попробовал систему
<alexnew> Raiden, не понял
<only_you> alexnew: поюзай livecd, а потом ставь)
<alexnew> MasTak, + остуствие болванки... хотел так систему опробовать
<only_you> или в virtualbox поставь
<[Raiden]> alexnew: Я незнаю в чем причина. Убунта так ставится в файл, я бы советовал поставить нормально на обычный раздел
<emilpopel> добрый вечер
<MasTak> за 3 дня перепробовал 4 версии убунты, остановился на 11.04
<emilpopel> есть вопрос, окна некоторых программ открываются больше чем может мой нетбук
<only_you> но ставить через wubi в винду ето бред, имхо
<SergeyIT> alexnew, или на отдельный диск поставь
<emilpopel> у меня убунта 11.04
<alexnew> лан, спасибо парни, попробую по-человечески поставить )
<only_you> удачи)
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, нетбуков типа emilpopel не видел (
<emilpopel> самсунг н120
<emilpopel> samsung n120
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, а там в биосе или где-то режима расширенного экрана нет?
<MasTak> товарищи! в чем может быть проблема: вчера поставил 11,04 вечером, седня включил, она запросила обновиться. Обновил, перезагрузился, и все, черный экран вместо выбора пользователя.
<emilpopel> я не заметил такого, опять же только не которые
<[Raiden]> emilpopel: 1. алт+мышка или вин+мышка позволяет двигать окно которое больше чем экран или любое.
<[Raiden]> 2. если используется компиз, то там есть плагин с правилами для окон - можно задать геометрию
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, я  на своем n210 такое видел только в режиме расширенного экрана
<[Raiden]> 3. других идей нет :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, одна идея есть, н овам не понравится. Продать нетбук, купить полноценный десктоп.
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, хотя некоторые диалоги по размеру в экран нетбука в принципе не умещаются
<only_you> [Raiden]: или подключить нетбук к монитору)
<[Raiden]> )
<emilpopel> шутки воспринимаю легко,  спасибо
<[Raiden]> или попробоать другое де, например кде
<emilpopel> альт+мышь помогло
<emilpopel> буду пока так
<[Raiden]> может там окажутся диалоги котоыре уместятся
<SergeyIT> emilpopel, на таком экране альт+мышь - это навсегда
<emilpopel> я понял , спасибо
<[Raiden]> ну вообще не должно такого быть
<[Raiden]> я юзал нетбук с вин7 стартер, несколько дней и не помню что бы там окна не влезали...
<[Raiden]> :)
<emilpopel> есть , я даже игры смотрел, там в меню также, незнаешь что там внизу
<[Raiden]> может у тебя какое-то неродное разрешение стоит
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<emilpopel> у меня Убунту 11.04, виндовс в топку
<[Raiden]> хотя может игры старые, не понимают вайд экраны - незнаю
<emilpopel> если ставить разрешение 800х600 , все меняется
<[Raiden]> кстати, когда я пользовался гномом, таскание окон всегда переключаль с альт+мышка, на вин+мышка.
<emilpopel> работать вообще не возможно
<[Raiden]> Т.к. альт используется в гимпе - и я думаю разработчики гнома в курсе этого...
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть смена была.
<[Raiden]> В общем хочется иногда ругаться... Иногда.
<[Raiden]> ой, аз 2 раза )
<[Raiden]> ж
<markmx1> приветствую, чем можно из видяшки в мп4 выдернуть звук и конвертнуть его в мп3 так чтоп не сильно убить?
<emilpopel> уже невозможно
<emilpopel> и так до нельзя сжимаеть будите
<emilpopel> а почему не оставить в мп4
<emilpopel> ?
<markmx1> ну а если прсото отделить звук от видео?
<markmx1> потому что енто видео =) а мне бы музычку оттуда
<emilpopel> я врядли подскажу чем на линуксе , но на на винде вам нужна sony forge
<emilpopel> jyf kenit cghfdbn,cw
<emilpopel> она лучше справиться
<markmx1> да в виндах мне прсото нужен Any Video Conv и все =))) фордж это уже слишком
<emilpopel> если для дела
<[Raiden]> я знаю что в avidemux можно дорожку сохранить. По другму - надо читать про ffmpeg или mencoder\mplayer2  - они вроде умеют.
<markmx1> оке счас муксом намутим значит
<emilpopel> а если для себя то.... щас поищим
<markmx1> уже мукс ставим кути версию =)
<emilpopel> <markmx1> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/3518128
<markmx1> все... мукс жарит мптришку как надо =)
<markmx1> никада бы не подумал что буду слушать треки из кулхацкерских туторов
<markmx1> как закинуть шелл =)
<only_you> (21:46:10) markmx1: все... мукс жарит мптришку как надо =) - звучит как-то пошло)
<markmx1> =)
<emilpopel> ну как кодировка прошла
<Abbattar> что то у меня камера в скайпе 2.2 не работает.((
<Umren> неудивительно
<Umren> раньше работала?
<only_you> ибо скайп ненужен :D
<Abbattar> неа
<Umren> тогда забудь, всеравно его скоро похоронят под линукс
<Abbattar> а как без него?
<Umren> используй gtalk, sip, настрой asterisk
<Umren> ))
<Abbattar> sip вроде как платно..
<Umren> настрой камеру тогда просто :D
<Abbattar> пытался, что то не получается, может какие доп пакеты нужны?
<Umren> наврядли
<Abbattar> может лучше старую версию юзать 2.1?
<Umren> тыж гришь у тя там не работает тоже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ла
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> Минт Дебиан на 39 ядре не тестировал еще?
<[Raiden]> не )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А что так? )))
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что что буду в убунте или сусе, в чем-то ещё врятли. У меня кстати 3.0.2 ядро с патчами ck и bfq
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня ядро 3.0.8 lowlatency, но есть ли разница? ;-)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может и гляну минт, но пока времени нет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хз )
<[Raiden]> но у меня сча быстро бегает, у тебя скорее всего 3.0.0-8
<only_you> 3.0.3 последнее)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя сборка от какого числа?
<[Raiden]> да я сам собираю http://pf.natalenko.name/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: и при таком раскладе мне не важно какое в дистре ядро...
<[Raiden]> это 1 из вещей котоыре мне не лень собрать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за патчи?
<[Raiden]> ну там линки есть. ck - это от коливаса тот самый бфс + ещё чего-то. А бфку типа альтернативный планировщик ввода\вывода.
<[Raiden]> а остальное не важно
<[Raiden]> да дело в общем не в этом, ты просто упомянул версию ядра... На самом деле это не очень важно. Важно что бы софт был какой надо + стабильность. И меньше телодвижений.
<[Raiden]> в общем ты меня уговорил. Следущее что буду смотреть - минт на дебиане. Незнаю только когда.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну дебиан как постабильнее Убунту ))) Даже из ветки тестинг )))
<Nor8> как бы*
<only_you> чем новее ядро, тем лучше поддержка железа
<only_you> наверное)
<[Raiden]> Ну , не попробую - не узнаю
<Nor8> only_you: Спасибо, кэп
<only_you> я всегда с вами
<[Raiden]> only_you: верно, но ... Моему железу 3 года... Мне и 3 летней давности ядро пошло бы
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я к тому, что он как бы роллинг, сейчас смотрю на него, сделан нормально, но не вижу в инсталлере возможность шифрования разделов, что не есть айс.
<only_you> ну как-то психологически приятней сидеть на последних ядрах)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Можно анверное потом шифрануть , многие так делают. Я бы даже сказал этого почти нигде нет при установке.
<[Raiden]> only_you: Это да )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В основных дистрах есть, и уже давно.
<[Raiden]> мб )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не мб, а так и есть)) И в феде, и в сусе и так далее, только в недодистрах все никак не могут прикрутить )))
<[Raiden]> ну наверное я не обратил внимание. Можешь почитать кстати про cryptoloop - это 1 из вариантов шифрования в лине.
<[Raiden]> сам я не шифрую
<[Raiden]> Хотя скоро возможно сделаю 1 такой раздел или файл :) котоырй будет подключаться как фс.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так удобно вроде, хом шифрует сразу, без всяких бубнов.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1807  Про эту версию говорил
<[Raiden]> Ну ясно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-20
<shenmue> а я в варкрафте пингвинов нашёл =^.^=
<Dan`ka> все спят?
<wahtowik> доброе утро
<alexzulu> шалом.
<wahtowik> подскажите как запустить файл с расширением .linux в убунти
<juniorroy> 0_0
<juniorroy> какое полное название файла?
<wahtowik> eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux
<wahtowik> о как
<juniorroy> chmod a+x eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux
<juniorroy> ./eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux
<skai> тааак
<skai> кто тут с вебкамерами работал?
<k4m454k> Всем утра
<k4m454k> доброго
<sharikoff> re
<k4m454k> sharikoff: ты вообще спишь? как ни зайду, ты всегда тут и активен
<sharikoff> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> k4m454k: у него часовой пояс другой
<inkvizitor68sl> k4m454k: ку
<sharikoff> я ваще по жизни не мертв
<k4m454k> inkvizitor68sl: привет)
<sharikoff> поэтому активен
<k4m454k> inkvizitor68sl: ты вчера яндекс сломал?
<inkvizitor68sl> k4m454k: я не сетевик =)
<sharikoff> кто еще не спрашивал о яндексе?
<inkvizitor68sl> и не в амстердаме, к сожалению
<k4m454k> У вас сервера в амстердаме?
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ... да они много где
<k4m454k> А почему не в раше? неужели дороже?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: слышь
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и в рае, и в сша, и в амстердаме
<inkvizitor68sl> раше*
<inkvizitor68sl> черт, вот я опечатался то как
<sharikoff> у тя какая нть железка поумнее есть под рукой?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: в плане?
<sharikoff> ну роутер
<sharikoff> не дир 100
<k4m454k> дир-825
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: до 825 могу попробовать достучаться, а что?
<k4m454k> у него
<sharikoff> хочу вот потестить что сие есть бгп
<inkvizitor68sl> или до 824
<inkvizitor68sl> а, не, таких нет
<sharikoff> поднять сессию в понедельник
<sharikoff> мде..
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а зачем оно дома)
<sharikoff> изучаю понимаешь джуник как могу..
<inkvizitor68sl> это тебе с соседями нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> ты анонс сделаешь - а до москвы оно хрен доползет
<sharikoff> да ну..
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что соседи его не передадут
<sharikoff> мне сам факт поднятия сессии и передачи маршрутов
<sharikoff> собсно маршрутить я не буду через него
<inkvizitor68sl> ну есть вьятта. если объяснишь что и как - могу в среду вечером пошаманить)
<inkvizitor68sl> даже 3 вьятты
<inkvizitor68sl> которые реально border гейтвеи
<sharikoff> в среду вечером я буду проезжать новосиб
<sharikoff> на пути в москву
<inkvizitor68sl> куда едешь) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> о, круто хД
<inkvizitor68sl> когда доедешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> и к кому?
<sharikoff> отпуск
<sharikoff> к матери
<inkvizitor68sl> а она в мск?
<sharikoff> да
<inkvizitor68sl> хы)
<sharikoff> на теплом стане живет
<sharikoff> с сестрой
<inkvizitor68sl> знач готовься в паб идти ХД
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я всегда готов
<sharikoff> а там чемпионы мира по смешаным единоборствам не будут по роже бить?
<sharikoff> а то так и помереть можно...
<k4m454k> не будут) они там спокойные
<sharikoff> незнаю незнаю..
<inkvizitor68sl> там охрана такая, что...
<inkvizitor68sl> k4m454k: ты же не был в белфасте) ?
<Clay> Äåíü äîáðûé
<k4m454k> inkvizitor68sl: ну раз ты до сих пор жив, то там спортсмены добрые)))
<sharikoff> Clay: use utf8
<Clay> уже :)
<sharikoff> маладетс
<Clay> Есть мелкая проблемка, наверное,... кто настраивал openVPN?
<inkvizitor68sl> k4m454k: лол)
<sharikoff> Clay: неповеришь.. каждый третий тут
<sharikoff> наблюдал за звездным небом диффи хелмана
<Clay> sharikoff: Иркутск поможет? :)
<sharikoff> Clay: чем сможет =)
<Asti> в Oneiric Ocelot 3-е ядро обещают а вот поддержку rt они там сделают или нет интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> Asti: а куда денутся?
<inkvizitor68sl> но rt на десктопе ни к чему
<Asti> не знаю для меня оно важно)
<inkvizitor68sl> чем? )
<k4m454k> ааа, до сих пор народ находит прикол разработчиков МакОС где в Финдере компы с виндой обозначаются как трубковые мониторы с синим экраном. И радуются и постят-постят-постят. Хотя приколу уже больше 3х лет
<Amblnb> Я так понял и маил ру упал )
<skai> Amblnb: это канал про линукс.тут мейл ру пофиг
<Amblnb> Так вчера тут про яшу писали
<only_you> мейл.сру и яндексу инет отключили за неуплату
<Amblnb> Хотя щас проверил и паходу это только у меня он не грузит, знач дело уже в линуксе..
<only_you> как ті можешь так линукс оклеветать =(
<Amblnb> Ну малоли что там не так настроено или какой лаг в проге произошёл
<CasperPro> Я тут?
<only_you> нету тебя
<CasperPro> :-D
<CasperPro> Вчера как перешел на Ubuntu впервые теперь пытаюсь в ней освоиться
<only_you> добро пожаловать в наши ряді :-D
<CasperPro> надоело только то что звук постоянно пропадает по истечению какого-то либо времени
<Nor8> artus|znc|: Здесь?
<farrukhjon> Привет всем !
<Snowdrift> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<Snowdrift> !2d
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2d'
<CasperPro> всем привет!
<CasperPro> есть тут тот кто пользуется wine 1.3.4?
<Snowdrift> я 1,2,3 gjkmpe.cm
<Snowdrift> пользуюсь
<Snowdrift> ибо в 1,3 у меня жуткие тормоза и зависания в часности starcraft2
<CasperPro> млин я пытаюсь тестовую игрушку установить а он требует 1.3.4 а то на меньшем лагает. или все таки попробовать 1.2.3?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<Nor8> LMDE кто-нибудь пользует?
<andrey_> http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant
<Nor8> andrey_: Это ты кому ссылку скинул?
<andrey_> тебе)
<Nor8> andrey_:  Ну лови тогда. читай, вникай http://natribu.org/
<wahtowik> вечер добрый
<wahtowik> в папке загрузки имею такой файл eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux как его запустить плиз поподробнее.день голову ломаю и в гугле не нашел ничего внятного.
<Dan`ka> wahtowik, chmod +x eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux && ./eset_nod32av_64bit_ru.linux
<Dan`ka> антивирус не нужен
<sig_wall> Dan`ka: а чем файлы на вирусы проверять, если не антивирусом? ;)
<Dan`ka> какие файлы? о_О
<skai> файлы не нужны
<sig_wall> почту юзерскую например
<only_you> sig_wall: clamav же
<Dan`ka> у меня ативирус попроще.. rm -rf ~/.wine
<only_you> вайн не нужен
<Dan`ka> потому и рм)
<only_you> екзешники темболее не нужні)
<skai> а его вообще не должно быть там.если есть - значит юзал
<Dan`ka> иногда нужно дял просмотра интерфейсов программ
<wahtowik> всем спс разобрался
<Dan`ka> поздравляю с приобретением ненужного якоря
<Dan`ka> велосипед с 2тонным якорем это то что тебе нужно)
<Dan`ka> насколько я помню.. понятия "файл" в линуксе нету.. есть "поток".. возможно ошибаюсь.
<andrey_> O_O
<amx> есть кто нить?
<novns> все есть, amx
<Lorgus> *.xps чем читать ???
<novns> в кедах okular умеет читать
<Lorgus> у мну гном
<Lorgus> хотя какая разница
<Lorgus> спс
<novns> в гноме evince
<novns> тоже умеет, по идее
<Lorgus> novns, не катит.. перепутала шрифт... Ь знак во главе где пропуски
<novns> как вариант - не использовать xps
<Lorgus> novns,  хех... хороший вариант.. но увы...
<Lorgus> novns, пришлось исользовать то что есть
<Lorgus> использовать
<Lorgus> novns, evince не читает
<User668[web]> hi
<User668[web]> Что делать? Как установить драйвер?
<User668[web]> Драйвер для сетевого адаптера?
<newbie|2> Ребят здравствуйте
<newbie|2> Есть кто живой?
<hookah> XuMuK: ку. тут?
<newbie|2> Ребят, можно вопрос? такое дело - есть компьютер с адсл интренетом, есть вай фай адаптер. возможно ли организовать в убунте вай-фай точку для ноута например?
<copyerfiled> Добрый вечер. Установил убунту сервер вместе с samba на команду /etc/init.d/samba restart пишет command not found, что это значит и как запустить самбу?
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: а smbd нет? или чего-нить типа такого?
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> + можно посмотрет ьсодержимое пакета - будешь знать есть ли там какой файл и как называется
<[Raiden]> например в синаптике
<copyerfiled> шас
<[Raiden]> или dpkg -L name - если не вру
<copyerfiled> smbd пакет? если да то нет
<copyerfiled> там вобще такого нет
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: нет, вайл в папке /etc/init.d
<[Raiden]> а пакет samba-server
<[Raiden]> а не , вру , просто samba
<copyerfiled> пакет сам стоит
<copyerfiled> переустановил всеравно :(
<[Raiden]> Хм, вроде я по русски пишу. Посмотри его содержимое
<copyerfiled> а в inet.d самбы нет :(
<copyerfiled> содержимое,? как?
<[Raiden]> А ты хть пробовал читать что я тебе писал?
<copyerfiled> dpkg -L samba
<copyerfiled> Пакет «samba» не установлен.
<[Raiden]> [22:35:33] [[Raiden]]например в синаптике [22:35:47] [[Raiden]]или dpkg -L name - если не вру
<copyerfiled> да сори :(
<[Raiden]> ну значит не установлен + скорее всего скрипт запуска будет называть smbd
<copyerfiled> а в синаптике - установлен, как так?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<copyerfiled> аа спасибо
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  samba
<[Raiden]> что бы долго не думать
<copyerfiled> да сделал /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<copyerfiled> сработало так, вроде всенормально, тоесть я пока принтер расшарил, он виден уже
<[Raiden]> ктож такие маски делает )
<Coldsaw> мне идент менять пришлось)))
<bim_ir> ооо, привет же
<Coldsaw> ибо по дефолту был quassel
<[Raiden]> Если в приват не написали, так бы и висело
<bim_ir> акт дискриминации по признаку используемого клиента ;) а я думал это только меня так не любя
<Coldsaw> это скай так добр
<bim_ir> да уж
<bim_ir> в общем, у меня вопрос: как узнать, каким пакетам требуется openssl?
<bim_ir> есть такая возможность?
<bim_ir> ну то есть что зависит от openssl
<bim_ir> (всем установленным пакетам, я имею в виду)
<[Raiden]> Да, по крайней мере в синаптике, ест ьсвойсва пакетов и закладка зависимости
<[Raiden]> вроде там переключить можно что смотреть, зависимые, зависящие...
<[Raiden]> с консоли не скажу как
<[Raiden]> если вдруг кде юзер - рекомендую muon такая, управляшка пакетами типа синаптика.
<bim_ir> хммм, в синаптике только... ну ладно, поищем
<[Raiden]> Не, с консоли можно, смотри опции apt-cache и dpkg , я не помню.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache rdepends openssl |less
<bim_ir>  ;)
<bim_ir> да, точно, тоже нашел
<bim_ir> эх, странно, что в убунту git не зависит от openssl
<bim_ir> буду курить параметры конфигурирования git
<[Raiden]> может он зависит от какой-нить libssl? ^)
<bim_ir> вообще нет, см. ldd `which git`
<bim_ir> или убрали что-то, или теперь встроено, а я и не знаю
<[Raiden]> да, точно не зависит, я правда воспользовалс яapt-cache depends
<bim_ir> блин, а вот у меня на генте (сорри за оффтоп) пишет в ldd libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<bim_ir> ладно, буду копать дальше сам
<bim_ir> всё, откопал: это опция --with-openssl для git configure, ох
<[Raiden]> в таких случаях в деб базед видимо надо сливать исходники, и там в debian/rules можно увидеть как собиралось  - если надо.
<bim_ir> [Raiden]: кстати, а чтобы исходники в убунте брать, нужно просто сдаблировать строчки в sources.list, заменив deb на deb-src, верно я думаю?
<[Raiden]> ну да , обычно так.
<bim_ir> ok, thx
<[Raiden]> и потом apt-get source
<[Raiden]> что надо
<[Raiden]> кидает в текущую папку
<bim_ir> пнятненько
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31551 - заголовок улыбку вызвал.
<bim_ir> я вот у себя хочу полностью избавиться от openssl, перейдя на gnutls+polarssl
<bim_ir> "Решение касается возможности патентования математических методов, которые формально были признаны непатентуемыми, решением Верховного суда в семидесятых годах прошлого века." << бред какой-то вообще
<[Raiden]> угу
<bim_ir> так, а теперь совсем нубский вопрос... как легко добавить очередную песенку к плейлисту VLC? а то 20 открывающихся VLC - это жуть
<bim_ir> (и да, только не totem, он ужасен)
<bim_ir> я, конечно, могу в for file in *.mp3... mplayer "${file}", но всё-таки
<alexzulu> нубский ответ. поставь нормальный проигрыватель.
<bim_ir> например? у меня mplayer и vlc и этот totem (который меня бесит реално)
<[Raiden]> bim_ir: а в самом плейлисте влц добавить файлы не вариант?
<alexzulu> я ничем не помогу гномоводам.
<[Raiden]> ну и вообще для звука он не чень, если надо легкое советую deadbeef
<bim_ir> это нудно же, нужно через их самостоятельно написанный file chooser выбирать, а он ужасен и медленнен
<bim_ir> alexzulu: прости, openbox не осилил на этой машинке
<alexzulu> bim_ir, а попробуй кеды.:) я с ними.
<bim_ir> deadbeef звучит как тестовое заполнение свободной памяти при отладке ;)
<[Raiden]> bim_ir:Хм, я выделил в фм файлы и по пкм откры в 1 влц )  КЕды правда... А в консоли может сойдет vlc *.mp3
<bim_ir> alexzulu: у меня карта не может в 3d accell
<bim_ir> да и в 2d тоже с трудом
<bim_ir> так, значит может бага с vlc у меня... [Raiden]: ubuntu хоть? пакет vlc тот же?
<[Raiden]> с комстроки лениво проверять
<alexzulu> у меня система по мнению убунту пезнадёжна. жрёт много.:)
<[Raiden]> bim_ir: 1.1.11-1~getdeb1
<[Raiden]> getdeb.net
<bim_ir> тот же, да
<alexzulu> bim_ir, конф мащинки
<bim_ir> всё, нашел "Open Directory" (я его раньше только для DVD-папок спираченных юзал ;)
<bim_ir> alexzulu: glxinfo | grep renderer ---> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGD
<bim_ir> хватит этого?
<alexzulu> обычно проц рама видео и винт говорят. я не телепат телепать.
<bim_ir> alexzulu: нетбук у меня же, рама 1 гиг, видео lspci | grep VGA --> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controlle
<bim_ir> винт 80 гигов, но это вообще тут ни при чем
<alexzulu> bim_ir,  вы не хотите чтобы вам помогли. успехов.
<bim_ir> да, помощь с советами выбрать kde вместо текущего gnome 2.x ("classic ubuntu") не катят
<bim_ir> ладно, пора убегать
<bim_ir> удачи!
<[Raiden]> а придется
<[Raiden]> не сча так через пол года
<[Raiden]> )
<Abbattar> привет, ребят, а в Юнити есть несколько рабочих столов? Я пока не в курсе..
<[Raiden]> да, 4 по умолч
<[Raiden]> и режим типа эксо для переключения
<[Raiden]> 1 из видов переключения
<[Raiden]> *экспо
<Abbattar> просматриваю 11.10 релиз, так Qt по умолчанию будет, тормозов с ним не предвидется?
<Abbattar> *там
<Abbattar> ну компиз можно же прикрутить..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> Посиотрел я сегодня на LMDE, эмеральд и там не работает)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> И так же процессы в памяти висят после закрытия )))
<[Raiden]> для квина кстати есть smaragd
<[Raiden]> позволяет темы эмеральда юзать
<Nor8> Так я ж на гноме смотрел, но учту )))
<Nor8> Nor8: Причем такой фокус, что первая версия лмде в синаптике видит последнее ядро и видеодрайвер, а новая версия этого не умеет )))
<[Raiden]> ну репы наверное другие, может анстейбл вместо тестинга или наоборот - я их путаю )
<[Raiden]> а опенсусешном ролинге 3.0.1 было когда смотрел
<[Raiden]> И кстати это нормально что глючит, дебиан всетаки не совсем ролинг, это скорее некий отстойник дял формирования дистра. Там может быт ьи глючащий эмеральд и ваще мертвые пакеты ,по идее.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Начнем с того, что по умолчанию его там вообще нет, компиз версии 8.4, а эмеральд пришлось добавлять из нестабильной ветки.
<alexzulu> глючит то не деб. глючит чтото?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а.. Ну ваще во время 8.х эмеральд был уже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это к вопросу о свежести пакетов в дебиан )))
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: )
<alexzulu> [Raiden], я без мата
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну ясно. Видимо я не зря не стал смотреть лмде.  Но ваще это всего на 1 версию меньше, последний компиз вроде 0.8.6
<[Raiden]> если про стабильную ветку говорить
<alexzulu> а почему деб самый стабильный?
<alexzulu> 300 раз проверки
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: а почему ты считаеш ьчто он самый стабильный?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообще то 8.6 уже как год стабилен )))
<alexzulu> то что не в стабле деба всё в релизе бунты.
<alexzulu> [Raiden], лет так 10 юзаю.
<[Raiden]> Ну по сравнению с убунтой релиз дебиана конечно стабильней - только, он по ходу мало кому нужен не на продакшене.
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: Тогда возможно пора вылезти из дебиана и посмотреть что-нить ещё :)
<alexzulu> так у меня минт:)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/oldustas/shtraf-za-kurenie-v-rossii-mozhet-sostavit-1-5-tys-rub/ - курящие есть?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Старый анекдот напомнила статейка ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: "Смотрите, только не курите!" )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я долго дымил, недавно выбрался из этого
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да там и выбираться нечего, бросил и все
<[Raiden]> Ну да, оказалось легче чем... Казалось.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/615683/ офтопик, но про компы.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ерунда все это, числом операций на секунду времени берут ))
<[Raiden]> там пишут что дарпа гранты выделяет. Может быть военным не нравятся современные мозги роботов? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Так и не нравятся, быстродействие не то, да и им всегда мало )))
<[Raiden]> Амеры сча очень серьъезн оподходят к этим вопросом. Роботы пушки, передвежные, беспилотные самолеты, как для атаки , так и для разведки. Может думают, что эмуляция работы челвоеческого мозга подними это всё на новый уровень...
<[Raiden]> очепятки
 * [Raiden] паранойщик
<[Raiden]> и ещё я может быть роботов боюсь, особенно не управляемых в ручную и с вооружением на борту :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Киберпанка начитался? :-D
<[Raiden]> Ну, фантастику читаю\смотрю не редко )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле это уже фантастика только частично
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пока не придумают батарейки, которые могут такой девайс подпитывать хотя бы неделю при максимальных нагрузках, можешь даже не напрягаться )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Иначе ему кабель перерубил и все, сдох роботъ ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У терминатора в третьей серии, помнишь какой мощности батарейка была?  ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> успокоил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или дизель генератор на спину и бензобак в торс ))) Чтобы не прострелили сразу )))
<[Raiden]> Ну да, могут же как машина быть. двигатель + генератор
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но в разведку такого не пошлют, тарахтит сильно и выхлоп пахнет )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Чего-то сегодня канал вымер. Только мы флудим.
<Sergey_IT> чего-нибудь нано- вставят и вперед
<[Raiden]> А вот!
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Угу, нанолом в руки, с примотанным штыком и вперед, за Родину!
<MasTak> тут есть кто?
<MasTak> вопрос можно?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Во нашел, по поводу чипов "как мозг", почитай, все сам поймешь. http://gazeta.ru/science/2011/08/14_a_3733061.shtml
<Abbattar> MasTak : давай
<MasTak> по варкрафту
<[Raiden]> Nor8: для переноса челвоеческого сознаия?
<[Raiden]> читать сча лень )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну почитаешь на досуге
<MasTak> не запускается варик. Вроде вине его подхватывает, меняет разрешение экрана, и все дальше дело не идет. Вроде все по инструкциям делаю.
<Abbattar> ... тьфу ты, очередной гамер..
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не обещаю , но может быть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Дело твое, это я так, как контраргумент привел
<MasTak> Abbattar: эт для общего развития :) на досуге. А так я не такой :)
<[Raiden]> если можно будет переносить сознание в такой комп, врятли это будет бессмертием, скорее жизнью копии. Хотя для создания боевых машин наверное неплохо...
<[Raiden]> это я не читая
<[Raiden]> MasTak: Найди другую инструкцию или попробуй play on linux
<[Raiden]> не помню правда есть ли там варкрафт
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Плэйонлинукс эволюционирует на глазах )))
<alexzulu> особенно у тех у кого руки крюки.:)
<[Raiden]> Я старкрафт пробовал когда пускать он мне помог.
<alexzulu> [Raiden], плохо старался.
<MasTak> качаю
<[Raiden]> Нет, старался хорошо, со сборокй нескльких версий пвайна и с патчами.
<[Raiden]> без п*
<alexzulu> [Raiden], оно тебе надо?
<[Raiden]> Ну, тогда было надо )
<alexzulu> для очистки совести?
<[Raiden]> Для того что бы не перезагржаться лишний раз
<[Raiden]> Я себя не считаю геймером ,но как бы...
<MasTak> еще вопрос. Кто нибудь знает как на ноуте (Toshiba satelit l500d) вкл/выкл вай-фай?
<alexzulu> я с 99 года знаю никс
<alexzulu> по работе с 99
<alexzulu> видел QNX
<alexzulu> OS2Warp4
<alexzulu> кто это видел?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> На моем первом компе был предустановлен OS2Warp3
<[Raiden]> alexzulu: Если ты хотел сказать что это круто, но нисколько )
<[Raiden]> то*
<tapko> :-)
<Abbattar|leave> (-:
<tapko> Оо
<tapko> а я думала все спят )
<alexzulu> [Raiden], ты лётчик?
<[Raiden]> нет
<alexzulu> не повезло.
<Nor8> tapko:  Ты пришла и все сразу просыпаются :-D
<[Raiden]> ಠ_ಠ
<tapko> Nor8: ну дык и гуд ^_^
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не повезло тебе, что ты не летчик ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И как тебя только угораздило, не пойму! )))
 * Abbattar зевает
<alexzulu> <Nor8> ты же пидар и не выёбуйся
<Nor8> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<[Raiden]> Ходят ту твсякие, бухие летчики )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Перманент, надеюсь?
<[Raiden]> Наверное да ) бот не снимает ручные
<[Raiden]> ну или посмотрим , может отоспится после выходных
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вряд-ли, не первый случай, видать без шлема и с открытой форточкой летает, отморозил до кости чип свой дешевый. ))))
<[Raiden]> Ладно, не будем обсуждать
<tapko> :D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Осуждать не будем, обсудить можно ))))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ubuntu One синхронизирует по капле  в час, как будто у них там один модем на весь кластер )))
<[Raiden]> Когда я смотрел было нормально
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Может от региона зависит
<[Raiden]> у меня там метров 20 может поэтому )
<[Raiden]> у мс кстати есть сервис скайдрайв кажется. там вроде 25гб фришных
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Новый какой то или от микрософт который?
<[Raiden]> от майкрософт
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хы...а я то про него и забыл, у меня он тоже есть )))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-21
<p1gmale0n> hi all
<Ildar> ïîìîãèòå ïëèç!
<ubuntuhelp> Ildar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ildar> ïðè âîñïðîèçâåäåíèè ëþáîãî ìåäèà ôàéëà íåîæèäàííî ïðîïàäàåò çâóê
<ubuntuhelp> Ildar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ildar> ?
<sig_wall> Ildar: use utf-8
<Ildar> я и так использую
<Ildar> помогите!
<sig_wall> насколько неожиданно звук пропадает? в конце файла или в середине?
<Ildar> в разных случаях по разному
<Ildar> но после того как плеер перезапустить (VLC, banshee) звук опять появляется!
<Ildar> в чем проблема?
<Ildar> ubuntu 10.04
<Ildar> нашел такое решение что надо снести pulseaudio
<sig_wall> ололол
<sig_wall> в бубунте libasound под неё пропатчен, потом будешь удивляться, почему dmix не пашет
<sig_wall> всмысле звук в более чем одного программе
<sig_wall> *одной
<Ildar> а как поступить?
<Ildar> были ли у кого аналогичные ситуации?
<macwinlin> Всем привет
<inv1> установил варкрафт всё настроил, вроде всё работает,но иногда просто виснет и проблема решается только выключение компа,вайн последней версии,не у кого не было таково?
<Manular> народ кто нить подскажите программу для записи фильмов чтоб как в нейро последней версии можно был фон задавать делать кнопочки и тп
<nAgoHaK> re
<BROS> Привет, Всем!
<BROS> Подскажите, как установить скрипт Nautilus?
<BROS> у меня архив
<[Raiden]> в гноме 2 .gnome2/nautilus-scripts в эту папку
<[Raiden]> в 3 - пока незнаю
<nikita_> всем привет
<nikita_> !рудз
<nikita_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<nikita_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Asooz> Здравствуйте, не подскажите где пишется свободное/занятое место/кол-во блоков в линуксе? Надо проверять сколько есть свободного места на разделах не используя df. заранее спасибо
<nikita_> est' kto?
<shenmue> da
<RussellSka> Добрый вечер.
<RussellSka> Куда класть свои программы\скрипты чтобы можно было их запускать с консоли.
<novns> RussellSka, ~/bin
<novns> только не спрашивайте, что такое ~
<RussellSka> Домашний каталог
<novns> бинго
<RussellSka> Благодарю
<novns> если для всех пользователей, то в /usr/local/bin
<lukinfore> RussellSka, PATH=$PATH:/scripts_dir
<novns> lukinfore, ~/bin уже прописано в PATH и предназначено для личных программ
<novns> ничего изобретать не надо
<lukinfore> novns, да ну? кем прописано?
<lukinfore> или чем
<[Raiden]> В убунте по умолчанию прописано
<lukinfore> ну хз
<[Raiden]> Хотя не значит что надо использовать
<lukinfore> у меня не прописано, капример
<novns> lukinfore, /etc/profile
<[Raiden]> у меня скрипты на отдельном разделе в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> Хотя бы потому что бывает больше 1 юзера
<novns> вообще, /usr/local предназначено для (сюрприз) локальных вещей
<[Raiden]> ага
<novns> то есть /usr можно монтировать по nfs, например
<novns> а /usr/local не принято
<[Raiden]> или говоря иначе для того что не является частью дистра. У м еня там валлпаперы, шрифты, несколько игр, скрипты, некоторые бинарники. И всё это каждый раз доступно
<[Raiden]> т.к. на другом разделе
<Iorik> скажите, а в ксубунту какой дисплейный менеджер используется, gdm?
<Iorik> и можно ли в ксубунту использовать gdm?
<[Raiden]> Iorik: можно, вроде он и есть. Н ов 11.10 в октябре по умолчанию скорее всего будет lightDM
<[Raiden]> Iorik: k.,jq vj;tim bcgjkmpjdfnm
<[Raiden]> любой можно
<[Raiden]> немного офтопа http://lenta.ru/news/2011/08/19/nanotab/
<Iorik> есть тут кто пользуется xfce? сколько оперативы она употребляет?
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия думаю метров 300+-
<Iorik> охренеть
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Iorik> у меня гном 85 жрет
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду вес ос целиком
<Iorik> ща пытаюсь собрать с хфсе и посмотреть сколько будет
<[Raiden]> или я не умею готовить. Сколько гном2 не юзал ,всегда он у меня занимал 350+
<[Raiden]> а 64бит версия ещё больше
<Iorik> а планшеты зачетные
<Iorik> я бы своим пацанам как учебники взял
<Iorik> у меня гном2 после допиливания и включения компиза никогда больше 200 не ели
<Iorik> а без компиза и всего прочего=85
<Asti> люди по команде iwlist wlan0 rate мне выводит вот что
<Asti> wlan0     unknown bit-rate information.
<Asti>           Current Bit Rate=150 Mb/s
<Asti> n задействована?
<Asti> получается на вафле
<Asti> если 150 мбит
<Asti> в lshw он не показывает что имеено есть bgn
<Asti> а просто вафлю
<Asti>  *-network
<Asti>                 description: Wireless interface
<Asti>                 product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<Asti> м?
<Asti> или мои доводы сомнительны?
<skai> @voice Asti
<Asti> !devoice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='devoice'
<Asti> ))
<Umren> !paste > Asti
<ubuntuhelp> Asti, please see my private message
<skai> @kban --user Asti 3600 http://goo.gl/ef85w"
<Corsair> как убрать это http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0509/h_1304930474_b4d7a569cb.png из наутилуса?
<[Raiden]> может как-то связан ос настройками убунту оне, какие папки синхронизировать - незнаю
<[Raiden]> по любмоу можно решить вопрос удалением one
<Umren> оффтопик-way
<nge> всем доброго времени суток. проблема с телефоном н900 и прогой флэшером
<nge> помочь кто сможет?
<victor0000> nge: sudo fdisk -lu
<victor0000> !paste | nge
<ubuntuhelp> nge: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<nge> <victor0000> там только мой хард и больше ничего. lsusb lspci тоже ничего не показывает
<victor0000> nge: lsusb
<nge> <victor0000> его там не видно
<nge> <victor0000> хотел попросить помощи на специальном канале, вот только там никого не было потому обратился к вам
<victor0000> nge: нельзя вывод
<thefall> hi all
<skai> @voice nge
<skai> nge: если victor0000 не против - оффтопь ему в личку. но никак не на канале. если он против - иди на спец форумы и в гугл.там по нокле тебе расскажут все
<kukman> скрипт на баше должен принимать по пайпу инфу. Как можно определить, запущен скрипт просто так, или с пайпом?
<kukman> если read делать, он зависает и ожидает ввода
<thefall> Короче проблема такая: устанавливал себе alsa мне убунта написала мол мало место на диске я начал судорожно удалять всякие маджонги и в какой то момент выскочила ошибка и удалять ничего не получалось
<thefall> ушел в ребут и теперь не могу авторизоваться
<nge> http://paste.org.ru/?vjw8y1
<thefall> пишет проблема установки настройки конфигурации по умолчанию системы управление питанием gnome некоректнысвяжитесь с администратором системы
<thefall> как быть?
<shenmue> надо связатся с  с администратором системы
<gxoptg> всем привет. подскажите, плиз, как через терминал настроить (создать) и установить соединение с сетью
<BROS> Как исправить проблему кодировки в программах Wine?
<Guest35401> ребят, привет. у кого нить стоит убунту для нетбуков? может кто нить помоч?
<Guest35401> ь*
<andrey_> !ask | Guest35401
<ubuntuhelp> Guest35401: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Guest35401> гг. так. поставил убунту 10.04 для нетбука. все красиво, но все тормозит. залез в драйвера, он говорит что нет дройверов "насяльника")
<Guest35401> бук самсунг n145+
<[Raiden]> лол, свершилось http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/
<Guest35401> может кто повозиться со мной минут 10?
<[Raiden]> Guest35401: у тебя наверное видеокарта интел, к ней ненадо закрытые дрова. Насчет тормозов нечего добавить - гугли.
<Guest35401> спасибо, пойду дальше гуглить. а на чипсет, и прочее нид дрова?
<Guest35401> на оф сайте только под винду дрова, по этому сюда залез
<[Raiden]> обычно не надо. Если есть вайфайл модуль то к нему возможно надо будет что-то качать-ставить.
<Guest35401> просто странно, все по минимому, а так тормозит(
<[Raiden]> подробней не скажу, нет ноута
<Guest35401> у*
<Guest35401> быcтhенmкj poмогайnt
<Guest35401> мtняетсcя
<Guest35401> zpsr
<Guest35401> яpыr
<Guest35401> Я3ыK
<Guest35401> cам
<skai> @voice Guest35401
<skai> !enter | Guest35401
<ubuntuhelp> Guest35401: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<CheshaNeko> Guest35401: перевтыкни клаву
<Guest35401> 4to sdeлать?
<Guest35401> Бул
<Guest35401> Буk
<CheshaNeko> Guest35401: поменяй расскладку мышкой (на панели)
<[Raiden]> Guest35401: убунта 10.04?
<[Raiden]> или 10.10?
<Guest35401> д@
<skai> [Raiden]: в 04 тот же баг возвращали
<[Raiden]> обновить тебе её надо , либо в настройках клавы снять галку помнить раскладку для каждого окна
<[Raiden]> там баг был
<thefa11> pomogite plz zabil disk lib pod zavyazku seicas sigy 4erez live sd 4to tam mogno udalat' a 4to net
<thefa11> ?
<CheshaNeko> thefa11: а зачем с live cd?
<thefa11> menya ne puskaet v ustanovlennuy ubuntu
<thefa11> oshibka gmone
<thefa11> Проблема с установкой! Настройки конфигурации по умолчанию системы управления питанием Gnome некорректны свяжитесь с администратором системы!
<CheshaNeko> ну в консоль должно пустить
<thefa11> puskaet toka ya ne znau 4to delat'
<[Raiden]> thefa11: /var/cache/apt/archves
<[Raiden]> archives
<CheshaNeko> ну еще можно chroot сделать и через aptitude удалять
<CheshaNeko> А ту ручками можно только плохо сделать
<thefa11> ya nachal ustanavlivat' alsa dlya microfona ego to ya i udalil bi
<[Raiden]> CheshaNeko: Я предложил удалить кэш скаченных пакетов. Тут аптитуда не сильно нужна
<CheshaNeko> [Raiden]: ну может ему еще что-то нужно удалить
<[Raiden]> мб )
<thefa11> on mne ne daet udalit' faili iz archiva
<Corsair> Guest35401, обнови gnome-settings-daemon
<CheshaNeko> thefa11: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives
<thefa11> eto v console pri zagruzke?
<CheshaNeko> thefa11: в консоле, когда угодно
<thefa11> v live cd netu ee
<thefa11> a est
<thefa11> nichego ne pishet
<thefa11> faili v arhive ostalis'
<thefa11> dage pass ne sprosil
<thefa11> naverbno v live sd nel'za
<User311[web]> добрый вечер всем
<CheshaNeko> добрый
<User311[web]> пипл не подскажите как можно увеличить скрость wifi подключение бук-бук, скороть колеблится от 600кб/с до 1v,
<User311[web]> мб/с
<CheshaNeko> User311[web]: а как ты измерял?
<int21_h> привет всем
<User311[web]> фаром
<User311[web]> копировал
<int21_h> у меня нашлась тулза называется nepomuk это  из стандартной поставки?
<User311[web]> и PtokaX поднял пиринг
<CheshaNeko> User311[web]: на одном компе винда?
<int21_h> фар ! true
<User311[web]> два бука и у обоих семерка
<[Raiden]> int21_h: Это часть кде вроде , для индексации файлов и содержимого, для поиска, заметок и рейтинга
<int21_h> оффтоп!
<int21_h> :)
<[Raiden]> либо это не тот непомук
<int21_h> К меня гном
<int21_h> у мнея гном
<int21_h> оно вроде как бэкапное, и кедовое
<[Raiden]> в гнмое ничего такого не помню
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: удаляй, если что сломается опять поставь
<int21_h> так, а зачем нужен бэкап если есть хрон?
<int21_h> я тупой и не догоняю :*
<[Raiden]> Это не бекап
<thefall> спасибо помогло
<int21_h> а, ну тогда ок
<[Raiden]> хрон - крон?
<[Raiden]> )
<int21_h> да
<thefall> и как теперь быть чтобы в такое гмно опять не вляпаться?
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: aptitude install cron и забыть о бекапах? xD
<[Raiden]> )
<User311[web]> а если на один пингвина поставить, больше скорость будет wifi?
<int21_h> кстати, по поводу экапа, я бы настроил отбэкапливание файла на какой нить внешний фтп. такие халявные есть?
<CheshaNeko> User311[web]: а у тебя на обоих винда?
<thefall> можно например научить убунту устанавливать пакеты с дайверами на home раздел например?
<User311[web]> да
<CheshaNeko> User311[web]: а что ты тут спрашиваешь, неверный?
<[Raiden]> нет. Обычно из пакета ставится туда где указано при сборке  опцией --prefix чаще.
<User311[web]> дык раньше сидел на никсах\
<[Raiden]> а дрова это ваще часть ядра часто или почти всегда. и чаще эни в /lib/modules/
<CheshaNeko> User311[web]: ну так поставь на обоих убунту и тогда сможешь спрашивать на этом канале
<User311[web]> вопрос пот теме тогда, как определиться видео в бунту если intel видео
<thefall> вот и странно выходит вроде как под систему выделил 8 гб и куда они уплыли я так и не понял)
<CheshaNeko> thefall: есть утилита что-бы разделу добавить места
<CheshaNeko> thefall: gparted вроде называется
<thefall> есть у мну такая щас попробую нахимичить что нить
<[Raiden]> можно добавить места , можншо создать ещё раздел, перенести на него что-нить
<[Raiden]> и потом смонтировать в ту же папку
<CheshaNeko> thefall: надесь у тебя установлен cron ^_^
<thefall> щито это?
<int21_h> омг!
<CheshaNeko> thefall: да я шучу
<[Raiden]> int21_h: погугли какие способы очистки места есть. deborphan например
<CheshaNeko> thefall: вообще [Raiden] хороший способ и безопасный подсказал
<[Raiden]> + где хранятся временные файлы котоыре можно удалять
<int21_h> о! нашел фтп сервак с внешним айпи, сейчас буду настраивать бэкап
<[Raiden]> ой, я кажется ник попутал )
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: dropbox еще можешь потыкать
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: и ubuntuone
<int21_h> он у меня стоит, но он не совсем для бэкапа, хотя спасибо
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: ну не совсем допиливается напильником
<int21_h> ой, только одно но. бэкапить я буду на рабочий сервак и в бэкапах компроментирующая инфомрация. чем ее лучше зашифровать?
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: gpg
<int21_h> там такие пляски будутс gpg
<CheshaNeko> int21_h: наверняка для него гуевые утилитки в помоь есть
<int21_h> боюсь что я с gpg наприседюсь
<int21_h> хотя, новый экспириенс опять же
<thefall> я просто так понял что убунта достаточно часто обнавляла то что нафиг не нужно было) а как теперь от этого избавиться не ясно)
<CheshaNeko> thefall: обновления полезны
<CheshaNeko> thefall: еще можешь старые ядра удалить, но главное оставить последнее
<thefall> ну он мне раз в неделю предлагает обновиться метров на 400
<thefall> а у меня под ос 8 гб
<CheshaNeko> thefall: это обновление оно почти не увеличивает место на диске
<CheshaNeko> thefall: там замещаются старые версии
<thefall> тогда не понимаю куда место уплыло
<int21_h> пойду с gpg любиться
<int21_h> всем пока
<thefall> а софт из центра приложений он тоже на системный диск ставит?
<thefall> и как узнать какое приложение сколько весит?
<lukinfore> так кеш апта сам не удаляется
<lukinfore> или уже сделали дефолтную самоочистку,
<lukinfore> ?
<CheshaNeko> lukinfore: не сделали
<lukinfore> thefall, apt-get clean
<lukinfore> или autoclean
<lukinfore> это не чтобы узнать)
<tapko> :-)
<only_you> гг
<tapko> only_you: козявка ^_^
<vinnie_the_puh> msg ubuntuhelp !help *
<emilpopel> :-D
<vinnie_the_puh> ?
<vinnie_the_puh> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<vinnie_the_puh> !list
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<emilpopel> всем добрый вечер
<emilpopel> мне нужна программа как на маке iphoto
<emilpopel> с определением месторасположения
<aleksei> всем ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<admin-skif-biz> народ, кто-нибудь sh знает?
<admin-skif-biz> можно в имени файла кусок заменить на другой?
<[Raiden]> пример имени покажи
<admin-skif-biz> DCSF003.MPO заменить на DSF003.jpg
<[Raiden]> у самого баша есть некотоыре функции редактирования строки, но не сильно развитые, чаще вызывают сед какой-нить
<[Raiden]> ясно, сча попробую вспомнит )
<admin-skif-biz> скрипт-конвертор for k in $(ls *.MPO) ; do exiftool -trailer:all= $k -o $k-left.jpg ;
<admin-skif-biz> если напрямую, то получается не совсем хорошо. имяномер.MPO.jpg двойные точки в расширенни винда не поймет
<admin-skif-biz> в-общем, в $k при выдаче просто выдрать .MPO
<[Raiden]> zxc=DCSF003.MPO ; echo  ${zxc%%.MPO}.mp3
<[Raiden]> $k тогда вместо zxc
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], спасибо, ща попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> admin-skif-biz: mv $k $(sed s/.MPO//)
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<[Raiden]> find . -iname \*.MPO |while read i; do mv "$i" "${i/.MPO/.mp3}" ;done
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и там к седу добавь $k
<[Raiden]> так можно ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> echo $k хотя бы
<admin-skif-biz> ну блин.. увлеклись ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну моё решение для sh
<lukinfore> rename 's/\.MPO/\.jpg/'?
<[Raiden]> zxc=DCSF003.MPO ; echo  ${zxc/.MPO/.mp3} - для тета
<inkvizitor68sl> а while, вроде, только в bash
<inkvizitor68sl> или for только в bash
<[Raiden]> с
<admin-skif-biz> ну да.. скрипт на sh, обрабатывает кучу файлов в папке
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню
<lukinfore> кстати про регекспы
<inkvizitor68sl> а sh = симлинк для dash
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, таже фигня
<[Raiden]> вообще лучше говоирть баш и скрипты начинать с #!/bin/bash
<lukinfore> как исключение для последовательности сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: баш не везде есть
<[Raiden]> дело в том что sh - не всегда баш
<[Raiden]> и бывают несостыковки
<inkvizitor68sl> lukinfore: для седа?
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: незнаю )
<lukinfore> для грепа
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: 1) /bin/bash не всегда есть. 2) /bin/sh есть всегда (симлинк на дефолт шелл)
<inkvizitor68sl> например, во фряхе нет /bin/bash
<inkvizitor68sl> есть /usr/local/bin/bash
<lukinfore> т.е. допустим [^12][^12]|12
<inkvizitor68sl> но если нужен именно баш - то да, лучше написать /bin/bash)
<[Raiden]> ой, я выше .mp3 написал. Музыку просто разгребал недавно, навеяло )
<admin-skif-biz> да я понял ))
<lukinfore> для 2-3 цифр можно все комбинации за | поставить
<lukinfore> а если не нужно именно 16377
<lukinfore> логично  было бы [^(16377)]
<lukinfore> но почемуто ниразу не пашет
<[Raiden]> я незнаю, греп сильно не мучил.
<novns> [] - это класс символов, а не произвольная строка
<novns> [^12] - любой символ, кроме 1 или 2
<novns> [^(16377)] - какой-то бред
<[Raiden]> убунта почти как ролинг если репов напихать. Пиджин 2.10 свалился через час после прочтения новости о нем.
<lukinfore> novns,  ну, а как отрицание вне бракетов делать?
<novns> а точнее, любой символ, кроме (, ), 1, 3, 6 или 7
<[Raiden]> Я когда незнаю - гуглю примеры
<[Raiden]> + возможно тебе надо не греп.
<lukinfore> пытаюсь
<novns> lukinfore, (16377){0}
<novns> ghjrfnbn pf jnhbwfybt
<novns> прокатит а отрицание
<lukinfore> ща попробую
<lukinfore> не
<lukinfore> чего-то не того фильтрует
<novns> {n} - количество повторений
<lukinfore> только почемуто под (192){0} и 127 попадает
<novns> кстати, у перла есть ещё (?!pattern)
<lukinfore> в грепе позикс регекспы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/company/asus/blog/126752/  Читал? ;-)
<[Raiden]> неа. Тема интересная впринципе.
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 фантастика ставшая былью )
<[Raiden]> плохо что разработки военные. В хозяйсвте мб пригодилось бы )
<[Raiden]> на стройке там или на даче )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так, стандартное внедрение технологий. Сначала вояки пользуют, потом гражданские, лет через 30 ))))
<[Raiden]> да, пожалуй.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К тому же, гражданский вариант будет обезжирен полностью. Чтобы искушения не возникало в Рэмбо поиграть )))
<[Raiden]> )
<admin-skif-biz> где-то я это видел.. кажется "техника-молодежи" за какой-то древний год
<admin-skif-biz> там даже фотка была
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Если топик прочел, то обратил внимание, наверное, что новый вариант на мини двс работает )) То есть, бензиновый, ну или еще какой )))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Sergey_IT_> кто меня забанил? :(
<lukinfore> рикша на бензине, ага
<[Raiden]> Автор этого экзоскелета японская компания Cyberdyne Systems (да, вы не ослышались, это именно та компания, которая создала SkyNet в фильме «Терминатор»).
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ОМГ ))) Они уже здесь )))
<shelest> привет всеи
<shelest> вопрос по поводу фтп
<shelest> пишу скрипт на баше -- должен скачивать последнюю созданую на фтп папку. я могу вывести список папок с фтп коммандой dir но какими средствами можно проанализировать вывод это й комманды?
<admin-skif-biz> сегодня Всемирный день писания скриптов на баше?
<shelest> не знаю, а что я не первый?
<admin-skif-biz> второй эт точно
<[Raiden]> )
<admin-skif-biz> а FTP твой или чужой?
<shelest> мой
<[Raiden]> shelest: лучше делать листинг чем-нить с сортировкой по дате
<Sergey_IT_> Так кто меня забанил? И за что?
<[Raiden]> и тогда останется отрезать первую или последнюю строку и там будет имя последней папки\файла
<shelest> типа скрипт который бэкапит файло я написал. тепреь хочу скрипт который автоматом скачивает последнюю забэкапленную папку
<shelest> хм. отрезать.
<shelest> да, как вариант. сейчас погуглю как это делается
<shelest> спасибо
<[Raiden]> если строка окажется последенй то можно tail , а потом уже надо будет из неё вырезать только имя - это уже awk или sed
<[Raiden]> tail -n1
<[Raiden]> возможно можно ещё к чему-нить привязаться. например если папки пронумерованы, то к имени.
<shelest> вот часть скрипта которая получает список файлов http://paste.org.ru/?g4jt8x
<shelest> обычно я бы перенаправил все это в файл dir > filelist.txt но в данном контексте это не работает
<shelest> :( как в таких случаях перенаправлять вывод?
<[Raiden]> у меня была похожая задача, тольк окачался последний файл.
<[Raiden]> посмотри какую команду я использовал
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?7xuj73
<[Raiden]> там правда было дел ов имени. точнее в версии
<[Raiden]> а не в дате
<shelest> о! похоже оно! спасибо!
<shelest> я не знал что есть эта  Sophisticated file transfer program
<shelest>  
<shelest> :)
<vpol> вечер
<shelest> привет
<[Raiden]> vpol: только не говори что пишешь башскрипт )
<vpol> [Raiden], вечер одинаковых вопросов?
<[Raiden]> кстати скрипт мой рабчий выше , можете переделать для забора любой фигни с фтп в названии которой ест ьверсия
<[Raiden]> п оидее.
<[Raiden]> vpol: почти )
 * vpol предпочитает писать на python
<[Raiden]> а я ваще не программер. У баша есть 1 +  , он простой, а утилиты которые вызываютяся из скрипта можно и в поседневной жизни юзать ls там, греп  и т.д.
<[Raiden]> любой другой язык мощнее, но его изучать уже надо как бы
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны что-то сложное написать трудно или почти невозможно, типа exaile )
<shelest> test
<ubuntuhelp> shelest, Понг.
<nAgoHaK> ку
<CheshaNeko> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-13
<vamadir> Народ, никто не вкурсе про портирование ubuntu на Asus padfone ?
<vamadir> Гугл ничего не дает :(
<gridis> привет всем, кто может подсказать, почему WiFi может плохо ловить и как это дело поченить, чип AR9485, базовые дрова очень плохо работали, поставил compat-wireless, стало лучше но хуже чем из windows7
<gridis> больше всего пострадал радиус приема сигнала
<artus> совсем пострадал?
<gridis> да, сильно, в 10 метрах за 2 стенами у меня 10 мегабит на стандарте n, в то время как из windows 7 там все 70, но стоит немного сместиться и в линухе будет 70.... у меня часный дом и когда со 2 этажа спускаешь на 1 у меня ловил очень хорошо, сейчас вообще не ловит в линухÐ
<artus> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<gridis> привет
<gridis> Артус, это ты мне написал по 255 символов?
<artus> да, реж мессагу пополам
<gridis> хм...
<gridis> да, сильно, в 10 метрах за 2 стенами у меня 10 мегабит на стандарте n, в то время как из windows 7 там все 70, но стоит немного сместиться и в линухе будет 70....
<gridis> у меня часный дом и когда со 2 этажа спускаешь на 1 у меня ловил очень хорошо, сейчас вообще не ловит в линухе, в винде все ок
<artus> ии? предлагаеш переписать драйвера? или что? ))
<gridis> нет, хочу спросить, может кто сталкивался с таким и может знает как решить проблему
<gridis> я понимаю куда ты клонишь
<gridis> я пробовал ставить ndiswrapper
<gridis> дрова встали, но почему-то незахотел работать
<artus> а смысл? народ какраз compat-wireless  инатягивает, правда твой чип заимел поддержку ток в ядре с 2.6.38 , посему не зная чего у тя там стоит и сказать то нечего)
<gridis> ядро 3.5.0-9
<artus> ну знать работает как может) а уже нюансы - пинай писателей сих дров , и багрепорты им ваяй, и поболее, ато откуда ж им знать чего чинить, если молчат - знать устраивает всех все )
<artus> gridis,
<gridis> хм... ))) спасибо... буду думать как писать, ни разу не делал.... тем более наверно на русском им не напишешь)))
<artus> gridis, гуглотранслейта с головой им будет ) главное попроще фразы формулируй
<gridis> ну я уже так и решил делать....
<avas> Всем добрый!!
<avas> Подскажите - А реально подружить gps навигатор garmin с убунтой.
<avas> Если кто пробовал подскажите пожалста ??
<bosyi> а что именно интересует?
<bosyi> хм
<Bereg> расрас
<Bereg> Слава Богу. Всем привет
<Bereg> Кто сможет дать совет насчёт переноса Убунты?
<adskibiz> все. а куда?
<deniska> Bereg: cp -a
<deniska> ну или man rsync
<Bereg> cp -a
<Bereg> deniska: Не понял.
<adskibiz> или копировать раздел через gparted
<Bereg> Задача такова. Есть работающая физическая система. Нужно копирнуть с неё Ubuntu, поставить на виртуальную
<deniska> Bereg: cp с ключом а копирует рекурсивно и с сохранением всех параметров файла (:
<deniska> Я бы как сделал
<deniska> Хотя не
<deniska> Я таким бы заниматься не стал
<Bereg> )
<deniska> Я бы просто поставил заново, благо это недолго
<Bereg> Нужно сохранить все насройки работающей убунты
<adskibiz> копировать не получится вроде.. в виртуальной системе все по другому
<artus> adskibiz, все точно также
<deniska> Хм
<Bereg> adskibiz: в данный момент она на физической машине. Проблема в чём, как из данных на винте сделать виртуальный диск, чтобы виртуальная машина запусклась?
<deniska> Ну ээ
<artus> и в виртуалку, и из виртуалки на хост, все работает и кушать не просит, это не венда тебе
<deniska> Можно что сделать
<deniska> можно загрузить виртуалку с какого-нибудь миниатюрного линукса
<deniska> и по сети скопировать
<deniska> можно сформировать образ, смонтировать его на хосте и записать в него файлы
<deniska> способов можно много придумать
<Bereg> Хм, можно. А что с загрузочным разделом? Он сохранится?
<artus> а можно почитать про tar :)
<Bereg> Про tar почитаем.
<deniska> ну поставишь загрузчик, делов-то :3
<artus> а конкретнее про sudo tar cvpzf ...
<Bereg> deniska: Не знаю как поставить загрузчик, но знаю где прочитать об этом =). Дело такое. Чтобы всё получилось, что мне нужно скопировать?
<artus> а еще конкретнее , развернуть потом бекап системы на базовую систему, которая ставится 4ре минуты, с копированием базовых инструментов из интернетов )
<deniska> ээ ну
<artus> хотя можно дальше маятся фигней и выдумывать :)
<deniska> Bereg: разделы, которые у тебя так или иначе куда-либо монтируются
<deniska> Вообще с копированием линукса всегда так
<deniska> Либо ты понимаешь что и как надо делать и просто это делаешь
<deniska> Либо нет, и тогда лучше переставить :3
<Bereg> deniska: Не могу к соалению просто переставить. =) Надо понять )
<artus> Bereg, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /
<deniska> artus: я бы просто смонтировал бы корень куда-нибудь в /mnt/root и заархивировал его
<Bereg> artus: Как я понимаю, команда в архивчик сохраняет эти разделы?
<deniska> в прочем я всегда так и делал
<artus> ток заексклюдь еше фстаб, и на предмет остального прикинь чего оставить
<Bereg> deniska: Хорошая идея.
<artus> Bereg, это фулл бекап системы будет
<Bereg> artus: Мне и нужно полностью перенести систему. Хм... Идея с корнем мне нравится...
<artus> причем работоспособность проверена, востановление системы занимает минуты 3 )))
<artus> на новый винт, причем тебе начхать на наличие разделов собсно, и их разбивку
<artus> о, и груб ексклюдь из архива тоже
<Bereg> artus: Хм... Мне надо на виртуальный диск это всё сделать. Желательно в qcow2
<deniska> И всё же
<artus> Bereg, если ты меня внимательно читал, то ты поймеш схему сего действа
<deniska> Помоему у тебя неправильная проблема (:
<Bereg> artus: Перечитаю )
<deniska> Что это за настройки такие, что их потом не настроишь?
<artus> а на базовую сие разворачивается путем tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /mnt/fakeroot
<Bereg> deniska: Да настройки, которые я не знаю ) Но они есть. =)
<artus> с ливки , или если из под системы, тады маунтить биндом
<Bereg> Я в этом деле newbie страшнейший. Значит так. Берём tar, делаем рекурсивный архив, получаем полный архив нашей системы. Потом запускаем новую машину с LiveCD и разорхивируем его в корень
<Bereg> Верно?
<artus> неа, почти
<Bereg> artus: Слушаю, что не так.
<artus> ставим на винт базовую систему, с нетинстала, тобиш собственно разбить винты и базовый набор утилит, и тупо на нее разворачиваем архив
<Bereg> artus: Угу, ясно.
<Bereg> Спасибо за помощь
<artus> установка базовой системы - 2 минуты , дальше или с ливки распаковываем, или из системы маунтя корень , но так как всеравно ребут, то проще с ливки)
<artus> Bereg, главное оставить груб и фстаб от свежепоставленной системы)) ато потом ручками прийдется uuid править )
<Bereg> artus: Угу, значит всё, кроме загрузчика и фстаба копирнём
<artus> Bereg, ну там не все, там глянь чего в исклчюениях я скинул, проверь пути, прикинь нужно ли тебе хомяк и остальной мусор , вобщем не маленький, разберешся)
<Bereg> artus: Да, думаю раздерусь. Но бэкап сделаю, чтоб не дай бог не уронить.
<artus> ну разверни на виртуалку для проверки
<Bereg> Ах да!
<Bereg> Главная то проблема!
<Bereg> Рабочая система на AMD, а вот целевая то на Intel
<artus> и?
<Bereg> То бишь хостовая система Intel, как же ей виртуализировть AMD
<artus> главное чтоб не арм :D
<Bereg> Не арм, не арм )
<deniska> в чём потаённый смысл не копировать фстаб?
<deniska> его надо копировать, но потом исправить (:
<deniska> с загрузчиком тоже самое
<artus> deniska, зачем? ))
<deniska> не будешь же заполнять фстаб с нуля, если надо только ууиды сменить
<artus> зачем тебе на новой системе старый фстаб? и груб
<artus> deniska, ты видать пропустил момент с " установка базовой системы"
<Bereg> Согласен, лучше использовать автоматически создаваемый файл, чем пальцем ковырять
<deniska> artus: а, ну…
<deniska> ну тогда уж проще в эту базовую систему поставить руками шо надо
<deniska> чем извращаться с копированием (:
<Bereg> deniska: Уже третий раз говорю, мне надо именно копирнуть, ибо поставить заново я не могу
<Bereg> deniska: Ставил не я
<Bereg> НАстроек не знаю
<artus> deniska, разворот атс , у которой помер винт в процесе доставки занял 4ре минуты, ито потому что я забыл что надо было груб исключить и правил его конфиг )
<artus> так что извраты с "поставить руками шо надо" - yfabu
<artus> *нафиг
<deniska> ну может у него апачик с единственным сайто
<deniska> кто ж его знает
<Bereg> deniska: Не, почтовый сервер на убунте
<artus> да он дольше конфиги там искать будет )) реально все время на упаковать\распаковать
<artus> + остается бекап :)
<deniska> бекапы должны быть независимо от того, копировал ты систему или нет :3
<Bereg> deniska: Кстати, мне ж ещё надо наладить систему snapshot ов... Но это уже совсем другая история )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посыпался винт. собираюсь клонировать его на новый. пока система после груба сыпет ошибками и выкидывает в busybox. поможет только переустановка со старым /home? судя по разбивка посыпалась часть с корнем
<artus> в чем поможет?
<Bereg> А вот ещё подскажите. Установил свеженькую убунту LTS 12.04. Пытаюсь загрузить, на загрузке консоль заваливают сообщения об ошибке. Сейчас точно не помню текст ошибки, но решение и смысл самой ошибки не нашёл. Можно как-то выключить вывод этих ошибок?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: поможет в восстановлении системы
<_d4vid> Bereg, что за ошибки?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это с какого перепуга?
<Bereg> _d4vid: Вот не могу вспомнить, к сожалению.
<Bereg> _d4vid: но не критические.
<_d4vid> Bereg, они больше не появляются?
<Bereg> _d4vid: Появляются, просто в данный момент нет доступа к тому терминалу
<Bereg> _d4vid: Ладно, спрошу когда буду у терминала и смогу назвать ошибку
<_d4vid> ок
<Bereg> _d4vid: Но может можно как-то выключить этот вывод? Консоль работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: при загрузке, сыпет ошибками винта, потом выкидывает в busybox и консоль init чего то там. Если я в таком состоянии клонирую винт на другой. ситуация будет такая же. но на новом надо будет восстановить систему.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проще будет переставить с нуля со старым хомом или из busybox что то можно сделать?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> ubuntuhelp: да ппц
<oles> hi
<oles> господа как заставить xchat реконнектиться автоматом при разрыве соединения?
 * baronos вчера только с кладбища ПО, носил цветы xchat.
<Kyshtynbai> О, ритмнбокс играет эйп
<deniska> xchat — лучший ирц клиент
<Kyshtynbai> weechat лучший).
<Kyshtynbai> впрочем, дело вкуса
<haron> всем доброго времени суток от новичка на канале
<Kyshtynbai> Ку
<haron> посоветуйте нормальный клиент, а то я иркой почти никогда не пользоволся, сейчас gnome-xchat установил
<Kyshtynbai> !virtualnox
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='virtualnox'
<Kyshtynbai> !virtualbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<deniska> haron: mirc, это же очевидно (:
<baronos> haron: либо встроеный empathy, либо pidgin - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<Kyshtynbai> попробуй разные.. их дофига
<haron> пиджин есть, но не хочу все яйца хранить в одной корзине )))
<haron> эмпати - уг
<deniska> Вообще можно и с телнета сидеть
<baronos> давай плоди 100500 клиентов
<haron> что я и делаю ))))
<baronos> weechat юзай тогда
<only_you> haron: xchat, kvirc, weechat
<deniska> mirc, netcat, telnet (:
<haron> спс
<haron> особенно за маздайный мирк
<deniska> вайн никто не отменял (:
<Kyshtynbai> маньякИ
<haron> ога-ога )))
<haron> мож ещё хрюшу в виртуалке запускать? :D
<deniska> хр — прошлый век
<deniska> сейчас у людей восьмёрка
<haron> как любил писать Persona non grata на форуме - "восьмёрка не нужна!" ))))
<haron> впрочем и семёрка, шестёрка и прочие
<haron> мне хватает десятки и одиннадцатки (бунта и кранч)
<adskibiz> хочу планшетник. Чтоб еще и звонки принимать мог как мобила.
<[pragma]> кстати, кто-нибудь планшетником серьёзно пользовался? Например можно ли с ним на лекциях всё записывать? В классе ThinkPad X230
<deniska> ну как
<deniska> если ты пишешь по паре предложений за час, то планшет сойдёт (:
<[pragma]> а если все ключевые фразы/формулы? то что, тормозит он, или что? не качественно работает?
<|rapidsp|> диктофон юзай
<adskibiz> а с приложениями у планшетников как? Вон для андроида есть, а какой версии - хз..
<adskibiz> меня DWG чертилка интересовала на планшетнике
<shav> всем привет
<fshp> куда-то войс пропал
<fshp> раньше бот меня как родного встречал
<rapidsp> потерял доверие
<fshp> так я вроде не натворил ничего)
<fshp> сидел на генте - был войс. Поставил убунту - пропал.
<fshp> У бота "нечеткая логика"))
<fshp> в с++ ассы есть?
<fshp> Ну да ладно, я даже не знаю кто мне его дал))
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<fshp> re
<ghabit> Добрый день. Я добавил две строки - sleep 120 и service minidlna force-reload.
<ghabit> Но она видимо не исполняется (minidlna не стартует, хотя если делаю ~$ sudo service minidlna force-reload поднимается.
<ghabit> Как полечить?
<shenmue> а слип зачем? куда добавил?
<ghabit> в rc.local
<ghabit> слип для того чтобы все что нужно точно прогрузилось.
<ghabit> в /etc/rc.local
<ghabit> третьей строкой exit 0
<shenmue> а слип зачем?
<ghabit> из тех сообращений, чтобы оно подождало минуту
<ghabit> чтобы все, что требуется minidlna 100% загрузилось.
<shenmue> воообще по моему прально sleep 120 &&  sleep 120 как то так
<ghabit> sleep 120 && minidlna
<ghabit> ?
<shenmue> может и так
<ghabit> так с новой строки - один хрен
<ghabit> и еще
<shenmue> force-reload вообще означает перезапуск уже запущенного сервиса
<ghabit> да, но оно еще и стартуер
<ghabit> *стартует.
<ghabit> Мне важно стартовать так, потому как при force-reload рескан библиотеки происходит.
<ghabit> А поднятое оно отслеживает файлы с помощью inotify.
 * ghabit сходит в ребут сейчас.
<shenmue> хотя... чот кажется что будет ждать 120 секунд прежде чем иксы стартанут
<artus> shenmue, рцлокал стартует до иксов
<shenmue> ну и логично предположить что он выполняет все команды оотуда
<artus> хотя в убунте всеравно фиг разберешся как оно стартует :D
<shenmue> ну там еще два десятка файлов наберется откуда что стартует
<shenmue> вообще не понимаю почему проверку на железяки при установке\старте ос нету. вот у меня нет принтера. зачем мне cups в процессах7 или диспетчер печати в оффтопике?
<artus> shenmue, мм, угу, а нафига тебе поддержка 3g модемов если не включен при установке, как и все остальное
<shenmue> или тот же блютуф?
<shenmue> ну я к тому что бы хоть что то бесполезное отключать.  а при надобности ставить загогулину что нужно
<artus> вообще ничего не включать , и ядр омонолитное, и вообще :)
<shenmue> ну ты утрируешь а я про полезное грю. минимальный набор - минимум процессов. а дальше ос сама вырастит во что нужно пользователю.
<artus> shenmue, ну так нафиг тебе в ядре поддержка ких нит стремных планшетов или 10ть лет как фиг найдеш телефонных модулей и остального г, выпиливать все )) онли хардкор )
<shenmue> снова утрируешь.
<shenmue> хотя да в убунтовском ядре (другие просто не ковырял) много экзотического желлеза и чуда можно найти
<artus> там половину смело можно выпиливать , не стесняясь
<shenmue> ну это понятно что если у тебя ати то можно выпилить все что связанно с нвидией
<shenmue> ну ты капнул всамую глубь а я тебе про элементарную настройку ос говорил
<[pragma]> кстати, после выпиливания и система грузится шустрее, и вообще работает пошустрей.
<shenmue> к примеру про софт во время установки. выбрать редактор, оффисный пакет. и т.д. но обошлись лишь галочкой установки проприетраных кодеков.
<shenmue> [pragma] ну можно и ванильку с пф патчем либо зенкернел
<[pragma]> Давно пора в убунте сделать при установке определение железа пользователя и конфигурация ядра на лету
<fshp> Зачем?
<[pragma]> сколько бы энергии сэкономили )
<fshp> Оно и так всё модульное
<shenmue> енто ты хочешь сказать что б ядро собиралось?
<[pragma]> модульное то модульное, но память жрёт больше то которое не вылизанное
<fshp> shenmue: глочкой кодеков? ты альтернативный установщик пробывал?
<fshp> [pragma]: добро божаловать в gentoo
<fshp> *по
<[pragma]> shenmue: да) по желанию, конечно, но думаю, их было бы немало, если бы в авторежиме. Я на брейнсторме ещё в 2008 прелагал, но им показалось - ненадо
<shenmue> fshp да. но вот что интересно через него почему то уж долго все ставиться
<fshp> shenmue: через кого него?
<Nor8> Xswat'овский нвидиа драйвер пользует кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> через альтернейт
<fshp> shenmue: потому что интернет отключать не пробывал
<fshp> shenmue: обычная тоже с инетом долго ставится
<shenmue> такое чувство что через графику копируются директории а через альтернейт все ставиться через dpkg
<fshp> Даже если галку не ставить
<[pragma]> fshp: знаем мы ваше генто, там пользователь должен сам всё делать, а в убунте всё же можно было предусмотреть такую опцию, по типу генту только в авторежиме всё
<fshp> То языки она всё-равно качает
<shenmue> [pragma] вот ковыряя ядро могу сказать что врядли появится такой скриптик автосборки ядра
<fshp> [pragma]: пойми, в генте ты бог. Драйверы отключить это фуфло. Если они модулями, то пока они не нужны, они и не загрузятся.
<fshp> Тут всё уперается в технологии
<fshp> Допусти мне не надо NET_namespace
<fshp> А кто-то хромиумом ползуется
<shenmue> ведь тогда все нужное сразу всё целиком подключать к компу.
<fshp> Ему надо
<[pragma]> короче, нужен новый дистр - смесь убунты и генту :) чтобы всё конфигурировалось при установке и один раз на одном установщике, включая USE и прочие приблуды)
<shenmue> вот и займись им=)
<fshp> Ты придумал Арч))
<[pragma]> угу=))
<shenmue> результаты завтра ждем на торренте в теме "очередная сборка бубунты" =)
<fshp> БолгенОС
<[pragma]> хаха
<fshp> Видели стёб про антивирус попова и протокол popov2popov?))
<[pragma]> баян же
<Nor8> [pragma]: http://www.fuduntu.org/    Удачи!
<fshp> я про стёб
<shenmue> нор уже сборку свою рекламируют =)
<shenmue> стырил чужую идею и терь давит конкурентов (=
<Nor8> Это ты про Била Гейтса? )))
<[pragma]> Nor8: спасибо, забавненько
<shenmue> Nor8 еще где то в середине 90х я услышал эту фразу " в будущем новые технологии будут добываться воровством"
<Nor8> Таки да )))
<shenmue> ладно. пойду госить всех в морровинде
<shenmue> никто в скайрим не играет? отпишитесь в личку спросить кой чего надо
<fshp> так всё таки в морровинд или скайрим?
<fshp> Тес то оно Тес
<Nor8>  Работники Вальве корп. на канале присутствуют? :-D
<flintstone> hi
<flintstone> пишу пишу, а оказывается мои сообщения не постятся..
<flintstone> привет :)
<[pragma]> flintstone: постятся, просто все красноглазики давно уже спят :))
<[pragma]> ибо убунта стала дружелюбной и работает ))
<flintstone> [pragma]: не постились :) я вчера тестировал плагин который переносит пароли из accounts.xml в keyring
<tagezi> каждый настоящий краснаглазик -  краноглазит, а не ждёт пока ему вопросы начнут задавать )
<flintstone> пароли стерлись, перенеслись, пиджин начал глючить, я удалил плагин и вручную внес заново все пароли, а про irc забыл :)
<flintstone> а так как я заблокировал nickserv и chanserv чтобы не мозолило глаза, я не заметил этого :)
<flintstone> я распинался и писал про ядро про gentoo и про всякое другое и не заметил сообщение message not posted
<flintstone> :)
<flintstone> когда была эта оживленная дискусия :)
<flintstone> :-D
<[pragma]> ну дык выковыряй сообщения из логов пиджина
<[pragma]> они же есть,да?)
<flintstone> зачем? :) уже поздно..
<[pragma]> flintstone: могу порекоммендовать weechat офигенный клиент для irc
<flintstone> я тогда хотел вставить свои 3 копейки :)
<tagezi> +
<tagezi> вичат рулит )
<flintstone> я привык с пиджин, у меня несколько протоколов
<[pragma]> он и написан, кстати, довольно прилично, по крайней мере видна некая архитектура в исходниках на С
<[pragma]> легко читать, но это так, для любителей)
<flintstone> так шрифты можно же менять везде
<flintstone> и будет читаемость
<[pragma]> flintstone: я про исходники :)
<flintstone> аа :)
<flintstone> [pragma]: ты компиляешь?
<[pragma]> кстати, хорошие исходники - очень много говорит о качестве самой программы )
<[pragma]> flintstone: ну если надо что-то, то да. Даже пытался сам писать ))
<flintstone> у меня стоит генту и компилится почти все..
<[pragma]> качество - имеется в виду разные баги, которые делают саму систему неустойчивой и подверженной различным проблемам
<flintstone> кроме libreoffice, skype и еще пары программ
<[pragma]> flintstone: ну генту вообще конфетка)
<artus> что ж вы все с такой распрекрасной генты то на убунте забыли?
<[pragma]> повзрослел))
<[pragma]> наверное))
<flintstone> artus:  ностальгия :)
<artus> flintstone, ностальгия по чем ?
<flintstone> по убунте :)
<artus> по вечноглючной убунте7
<flintstone> типа того :)
<flintstone> я этот чат и не удалял в пиджине :)
<[pragma]> красноглазие обычно проходит :)
<artus> чето гентоводы держащие в дуалбуте такие же латентные как и вендоводы с оной в том же дуалбуте , только сказки расказывают о распрекрасности, но сами стихаря под одеялом бубунточку пользуют
<artus> :)
<[pragma]> ахах
<[pragma]> лень - вот всему ответ)
<artus> [pragma], ну а че аххах, залетают и начинают, вот у меня гента, там ниче ненадо настраивать, все прям само , но я ща с убунты, угу, ясно все
<flintstone> я после 10.04 больше ничего не ставил
<flintstone> мне перестало нравитсяво что превраящается убунту
<flintstone> хотя 10.04 работало как часы..
<artus> flintstone, так что ты тут забыл если у тебя 23:37     flintstone | у меня стоит генту и компилится почти все..
<artus> че, не такая она и конфетка чтоль? )
<flintstone> я же сказал..
<artus> ясно, латентный убунтоид)
<[pragma]> аналогично, но хочу наконец настроить генту и флуксбокс какой-нибудь для постоянного пользования.
<artus> [pragma], но все заканчивается на уровне хочу, уже который год ))
<flintstone> убунту я держу до сих пор на флешке для разных нужд
<flintstone> 10,04
<[pragma]> согласен, удобно же тут)
<artus> flintstone, че, гента нужды не осиливает?
<artus> так нафиг такая система нужна , если тебе для нужд нужно держать теже никсы но под другим соусом
<flintstone> я флешку больше года не трогал.. она как была с убунтой так и осталась..
<artus> ага, и вааще я ее не трогал, и все это наговор, дада ))
<flintstone> генту ставить на liveusb это убить кучу времени..
<[pragma]> в-общем, линуксоиду тоже нужна мечта в виде работающей как часы генту, которая не хавает время :)
<artus> flintstone, ато не на ливку убить учу времени, ага
<flintstone> artus: я понимаю что ты тут пометил территорию и яро защищаешь :)
<flintstone> я не против убунту.. :)
<flintstone> пользуетесь наздоровье..
<flintstone> я сам пользовался с 2006 по 2011
<artus> flintstone, не, ниразу, просто меня умиляют пафосные речи о мегасистеме и всеравно пользователи егасистемы продолжают пользовать таую отстойную убунту )
<flintstone> убунту это стартовая площадка..
<artus> мде
<artus> фееричней отмазки придумать не можеш? ))
<flintstone> это как начальные классы где учишься писать и читать :)
<flintstone> artus: ты чего добиваешься? :)
<artus> я, ну допустим пафосного лицемерства
<artus> если у тя есть удобный прям весь инструмент, то зачем тебе пользовать корявое убожество, а если пользуеш, то какого тогда сказки разказывать? ))
<flintstone> ты мне скажешь чем ubuntu отличается от gentoo? :)
<flintstone> по моему и там и там стоит ядро linux ^)
<flintstone> :)
<artus> flintstone, лехко, тем что гента здесь как минимум мимо, так што все дальнейшие дифирамбы изливать в соответствуюшие песочники)
<flintstone> artus: не перегибай.. по моему ты зациклился.. тебе нужно отдохнуть :)
<artus> flintstone, эт тебе показалось)) я вообще за неделю второй раз обявился)
<flintstone> по моему ты раньше тут наводил порядок..? :)
<flintstone> уже все?
<flintstone> или привилегии остались? :)
<artus> flintstone, я и сейчас навожу , или тя надо в обязательном порядке сначала растрелять а потом уже излогать? ))
<artus> *а
<flintstone> ты тут главный, ты решаешь.. :)
<artus> угу, значек ширифа на стойку и пошли за бар разбератцо :D
<flintstone> ладно.. я пошел.. спокойной ночи :)
<artus> сноф)
<tagezi> artus: оторвался ))
<artus> tagezi, а нифига ) я кофе делаю :D
<artus> tagezi, и вааще я прям толерантный до безобразия )
<tagezi> artus: ну, толератность правилами не заперещена, вроде бы )) так что безобразничай )))
<tagezi> блин, с финки кофе привёз, забыл сегодня попробовать
<artus> tagezi, ты там уже все горы покорил в этом году?
<tagezi> artus: ну не все а только хали )))
<tagezi> ну, не только.. 3 восхождения было, но да.. отпуск закончился
<tagezi> artus: сижу фильмец пытаюсь сделать.. первый раз в линухе копаюсь, не привычно как-то.. и не понятно
<icapusta|2> Всем привет
<icapusta|2> Вопрос , какой командой открыть для регистрации файл /etc/vsftpd.conf
<icapusta|2> тьфу для правки
<icapusta> Похоже все спят ....
<Hariec> nano например
<icapusta> Моя ленивый , нашел в гугле ответ , и вопрос не правильно задал , нужно было поправит конфиг файл на сервере , с дуру поставил туда gedit и очень удивился когда он сказал мне , что не нашел дисплей )))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-14
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<scogra> Народ, может кто зайти на рутрекер.орг? Меня почему-то перекидывает на сайты гугла...
<KyuuBe> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/08/14/ruhacker/
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> ubuntuhelp: ихаа ;)
<brestows> test
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Понг понг понг...
<brestows> есть кто живой
<baronos> !no
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='no'
<brestows> кто юзает moc в качестве плеера
<brestows> надо узнать порт
<brestows> у него
<andrex> hi all
<baronos> hi
<andrex> хм, странно, а где пресловутое "тыщ" xD
<baronos> оно на "пыщ" реагирует :D
<andrex> вы с шенму как два паровоза)
<baronos> хехе :)
<baronos> надо заходить и писать "ту-ту... чух-чух"
<The_BROS> Выручайте! Пиджин начал кракозябрить в аське входящих сообщениях. Что делать?
<artus> удалить его
<andrex> как что? - менять кодировку
<andrex> ну да 1 вариант круче
<andrex> и забить на асю)
<The_BROS> <andrex> кодировку поменял на cp1251 - один фиг
<The_BROS> <andrex> удалить - это вариант, если по работе не нужна
<baronos> тогда первый вариант
<andrex> удили пиджин и поставь етот как его, забыл короче
<andrex> empathy или что то есчё вобщем
<The_BROS> <andrex> так это только с сегодняшнего дня произошло. Все время было нормально
<andrex> ну, фз, я им не пользуюсь и аской тож, жди того кто знает
<Kyshtynbai> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<crazymouse> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<The_BROS> <andrex> решил проблему
<The_BROS> поставил WINDOWS-1251 вместо с1251. хотя это одно и то-же по-идее. ХЗ.
<andrex> а как у тебя до этого там было?
<Kyshtynbai> !ape
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ape'
<Kyshtynbai> !cue
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cue'
<Kyshtynbai> !flac
<ubuntuhelp> Вопросы, связанные с мультимедиа, рассмотрены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html . По возможности старайтесь использовать свободные форматы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adskifbiz> а чем проще всего из фоток видео сделать. Типа слайд-шоу с музыкой?
<baronos> че то типа питиви наверно
<baronos> либо ченить онлайн найти :)
<adskifbiz> питиви видимо
<adskifbiz> я девков голых фотаю.. надо как-то современно сиски изобразить
<baronos> их не фотать надо
<Kyshtynbai> adskifbiz: дай чтоли посмотреть, чего фотаешь
<Kyshtynbai> !deadbeaf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deadbeaf'
<Kyshtynbai> вот только эта шняга умеет в куе и эйп
<Kyshtynbai> ритмбокс через задницу
<Kyshtynbai> амарок не умеет ваще
<Kyshtynbai> как жыть?
<baronos> гугл мюзик?
<Kyshtynbai> я этому гуглу как-то не доверяю. были случаи, он лучами в моск проникал
<Kyshtynbai> на самом деле онлай музыка это прекрасно, но не всегда есть сеть. на природе, в гостях с ноутом и тп
<Kyshtynbai> *н
 * baronos выпил таблетку антизомби и одел шапочку из фольги
<Kyshtynbai> это правильно, шапочка никогда не помешает.
<us12> помогите пожалуйста настроить pppoe соединение о_О
<baronos> настраивай сын мой, благославляю...
<us12> его можно через нетворк-менеджера настроить:?
<Kyshtynbai> во имя Торвальдса, Шатлворта и Рейзера, make
<Kyshtynbai> us12: я не пробовал, но думаю что да. а ещё попробуй погуглить
<baronos> модем в режим роутера и все, бридж уныл
<us12> в гугле через пппоеконф в основном настраивают
<us12> но к меня пппоеконф - видит соединение как диалап или адсл (
<baronos> открывай сети, там добавь соединение дсл
<us12> хм.. а как установить пакет не из нета:? сейчас кнопка install неактивна ..
<baronos> настрой модем в режим роутера и настраивать ничего не надо будет
<us12> я вроде удалил нетворк менеджера, а как его назад установить?  пакет с лаунчпада - скачал, но кнопка install ненажимается
<us12> дело в том что свич
<us12> и кабель
<us12> *с зависимостями - вроде норм всё
<baronos> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<baronos> ну и sudo apt-get install -f
<us12> спасибо тебе добрый человек)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: gsettings set ставит параметр на текущюю сессию или капитально?
<baronos> это консольный дконф
<baronos> ставит так же как дконф, то бишь на юзера капитально
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ^^
<baronos> в гсеттинг еще  есть настройки которые не запихали в дконф
<Kyshtynbai> данке шон!
<Kyshtynbai> а ребутнусь-ка я
<baronos> град прошел чтоли?)
<artus> grad, ты флудить долго будеш? )
<grad> оу
<grad> сорри
<grad> qtile настраиваю, pidgin в автозапуске
<artus> хее, шалун)
<artus> я думал ты от макдака к макдку бегаеш ))
<grad> qt4-ask-pass если его при запуске сделать float'ом почему-то крешит qtile
<grad> перешел на x11-ask-pass, а он почему-то фокус не отпускает
<grad> пока пароль не введешь
<grad> правильный
<grad> а icq меня уже забанило
<grad> лол
<artus> мы терпеливее )
<grad> да уж
<grad> ладно, хватит красноглазить, работать надо...
<grad> btw, вообще так то, кто part/join не отключил тот ССЗБ
<grad> :-P
<artus> grad, ммм, бан за флуд и ССЗБ :-P
<artus> :D
<grad> да я знаю, тебе только повод дай ;-)
<artus> да нифига , я белый и пушистый)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<haron> есть кто-нибудь, кто пользуется Sublime Text 2?
<yurau> нет,  а что ето такое?
<haron> редактор
<yurau> вдруг мне надо а я не знаю
<haron> ттекстовой
<shenmue> =)
<haron> с наворотами
<haron> что-то у меня он матерится в консоли при синхронизации с ftp (((
<haron> :'(
<Civil|2> haron: он денег стоит, поэтому, при наличии всяких там vim, kate и пр., не особо и нужен
<Civil|2> притом стоит 60$
<haron> притом open source ии можно пользоваться бесплатно, только каждые 20 сохранений вылазит окошко с предложением дать денег )))
<Civil|2> haron: он вроде не умеет ничего, что не умел бы вим с плагинами
<Civil|2> а где у него исходники?
<haron> я vim ниасилил (((
<baronos> какие в лине есть приложения где в имени 2 и более слов?) я на вскидку даже и не вспомнил.
<baronos> либре/опен офис :)
<Civil|2> haron: покажи исходники
<haron> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2/+packages
<haron> https://www.sublimetext.com/2
<haron> http://habrahabr.ru/post/147856/
<shenmue> baronos: ты кроссворд гадаешь?
<baronos> shenmue: я тут подумал, виндо софт состоит почти из имен двух и более слов, а линь че то как то жжот
<shenmue> ну это как с аськой. никсы раньше появились поэтому все названия с одним словом заняты =)
<shenmue> так же не забывай абревиатуры. гимп вайн и много там еще
<baronos> ну так то да
<aurodionov> test
<ubuntuhelp> aurodionov, Failed!
<aurodionov> Всем, привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<aurodionov> Sergey_IT, подскажите как обновиться с 11.4 до текущей версии
<Sergey_IT> поставить заново
<aurodionov> For All, подскажите как обновиться с 11.4 до текущей версии
<Sergey_IT> поставить заново
<Sergey_IT> from all
<aurodionov> печально , некуда данные выгрузить
<aurodionov> а установка поверх предлагает затереть хдд
<aurodionov> Sergey_IT, учту
<aurodionov> ладно , тогда подскажите где взять список рабочих респозиториев , а то невозможно ничего поставить
<aurodionov> *для 11.4
<artus> в гугле
<Sergey_IT> а как диск разбит?
<artus> там прям так и спрашивать, репозитории 11.04
<aurodionov> Sergey_IT, ставилось на время , и осталось на всегда , вобщем все в куче
<adskifbiz> что-то фарйфокс вешать 10.04 стал намертво (((
<Sergey_IT> aurodionov: покупай диск и действуй
<artus> лицензионный ток обязательно
<aurodionov> Sergey_IT, понятно , думал переконтоваться какоет время
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<tagezi> всем привет )
<pr0mode> доброй ночи
<Nastya> привет всем
<swex> Nastya, здарова чо как сама?
<Nastya> нормально сама спасибо то интересуетесь
<Nastya> на что каналимя менять на сусю или арчу?
<Hariec> На парняпоменяй ;)
<Nastya> дистрибутив не найден
<Nastya> их ЛФС парня собирать чтоли?
<Hariec> Если есть такие возможности, то можешь попробовать. Но история не знает примеров ))
<Hariec> А зачем собралась менять, я пропустил наверное
<Hariec> ?
<Nastya> модули дивана и телевизора из ядра исключу. а вот мытьё полов и дарение цветов наоборот включу :)
<Hariec> Главное что бы модули были верной версии. Часто можно схватить кернел паник!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-15
<Nastya> все нормально не впервой с модулями играться
<Nastya> какую кодировку ему ставить? UTF-8?
<Hariec> К гадалке не ходи
<Nastya> https://twitter.com/MarsCuriosity
<Hariec> Главное правельную среду накинь, ну UI
<Nastya> на линуксе - страшный же будет у него UI!
<Nastya> :((
<Hariec> Почему?
<swex> вы ваще тут о чем епте
<Hariec> Личная не приязнь?
<swex> Nastya, для начала давай линк на профиль в соц сетях
<Nastya> с кубической компизной башкой :(
<Hariec> Это говрить будет о многогранности ;)
<Hariec> говорить*
<Nastya> а можно добиться аптайма этого экземпляра хотя бы лет на 25? Или он будет перегружаться после обновлений?
<swex> бред ебна
<baronos> что то это настя забаниться навечно не может
<Romul> парни кто знает работающий метод обхода фильтров squid
<deniska> Так, а как заставить апдейтменеджер не выпрыгивать аки чёрт из табакерки?
<|rapidsp|> святая вода
<baronos> убрать проверку обновлений
<deniska> нет, я хочу чтобы оно проверяло
<deniska> но при этом висело в трее
<deniska> у меня раньше так было :3
<baronos> как в гном3 прям хочешь, проверяло фоном, и выходило сообщение с кнопочкой апдейт
<deniska> baronos: нет, иконка в трее
<deniska> никаких сообщений
<deniska> тем более с кнопочками
<baronos> хз, странно все это о_О
<Romul> кто знает как обойти фильтр сквида
<trestd> Подскажите что мутить,  если Network при запуске пишет - Disconnected? Может драйверы нужны на сетевую?
<baronos> если мутишь, мути тиха...
<trestd> но все-же что такое
<trestd> Кто ставил Linux на Apple?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> trestd: давно, когда apple не пользовал intel пробовал 5.10 и 6.06 лайвы
<trestd> Стало отлично. Вот только сети не видет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lspci и в гугл по названию сетевухи
<trestd> JohnDoe_71Rus: причем две сетевухи wi-fi и enthernet. Подключаю телефон сотовый - работает
<Romul> друзья помогите обойти squid
<Romul> фильтрует всё
<andrex> а это опять ты, который в сервак попать не мог)
<Romul> ага я самый )
<Romul> думат что самый хитрый но
<andrex> ответ тодже, раз фильтрует значит так надо, админу или началству конторы, нечего в рабочее время где попало лазить
<Romul> да но это уже начальство просит
<andrex> ага или ты админа напоил и пароль выпросил от серва в который попать не мог
<andrex> ты же говорил что ценный кадр, так почему с сквидом справится не могиш
<andrex> ?
<Romul> так видишь ли на серваке поменяли пароль те которые выше меня. начальство
<Romul> к конфигу доступа нет
<andrex> аа, ты значит всётаки не админ, а помошник админа, либо кто то из простых смертных
<boris_t> Romul, загрузи машинку в однопользовательском режиме , смени пароль на рута и поправь конфиг
<andrex> или у вас там начальник ит отдела мудрит, если есть
<Romul> нет вообще у нас разделение идёт в локалке пароль рут один на сервере другой
<Romul> ещё и как мудрит
<boris_t> или загрузись с лайв сд и поправь конфиг
<Romul> boris_t. нельзя сервер перезагружать
<andrex> ну это если на сервере юсб работают и привод есть, а то вообще может быть биос под паролем и сервак на замке а ключ кгдето в лесу
<boris_t> ну значит ни как наладитьты фильтры не обойдеш, ну если только физически в обход сервера доступ к инету
<boris_t> юлин слова мастами поменялись
<boris_t> все пипец пора заканчивать рабочий день
<Romul> так наш админ так сказать главный как то и с наших компов ходит в нет и обновляет по с репов
<Romul> уже крыша едет
<andrex> ну сквид может же вродеи и для отдельного юзверя права выставлять, вот и у админа и робит всё
<andrex> правила*
<Romul> да вот я и думаю что на каждой рабочей машине есть какие конфиги
<Romul> раньше просто в браузере ставил без прокси и полетели в нет
<Romul> сейчас даже пробовал ip в шестнадцатиричной системе сделать но режет редиска
<Romul> хотя пинг идет
<Romul> какую прогу можно запустить в терминале без пароля
<Romul> mc пробовал не идет
<Romul> nmap выдает версия кальмара 2.6 stable 21
<Romul> postgresql на 5432 порту
<Romul> сам прокс завернут на порт 8080
<deniska> я уже предлагал туннели через неформатные протоколы
<Romul> нет подскажи реализацию
<Romul> есть ещё идеи ?
<andrex> есть.
<andrex> забанить тебя, чтоб не приходил сюды для оюхода корпоротивных запретов
<andrex> б*
<Romul> ну ё мое это же с начальством согласовано
<Romul> злой ты андрюх
<Romul>  )
<deniska> andrex: есть формулировка «всех достал»
<|rapidsp|> если с начальством согласовано, посему бы сквид не подправить?
<Romul> начальство местное не вышестоящее )
<andrex> я незлой, просто правила в компании для всех, и если началство что то захотело то должно об этом сообщить админу или главе ит отдела, а ты даже пароль на сервак незнаеш
<andrex> каждый раз новая легенда бредовее другой
<Romul> бюрократия
<deniska> я уже предложил ppp over icmp (:
<Romul> deniska (
<deniska> ssh в конце концов может быть не заблочен
<baronos> банить надо
<Romul> саша тоже пароль просит
<deniska> нет
<deniska> ssh куда-нибудь в другое место
<deniska> там есть весёлая опция -D
<deniska> создающее socks-прокси
<Romul> deniska  можешь подробнее что то туман это для меня
<deniska> если коротко
<deniska> если у тебя где-то есть в интернете доступный ssh-сервак, делаешь ssh -ND 9999 server и ставишь в фаерфоксике прокси localhost:9999
 * andrex начинает думать что персонаж даже не помошник админа раз незнает как тунель по ссш создать
<Romul> а нет это хрен это уже пробовал
<deniska> тогда ppp over icmp/dns или носи с собой радио-свисток
<Romul> deniska ну это вообще уже извращение )
<deniska> Тебе шашечки или что? :3
<Romul> я пробовал из cups сделать этакий прокс но и тут облом
<Romul> в принципе можно ещё netcat   попробовать
<Resager> Привет всем
<Resager> Комманда dd if=/dev/hda of=/media/usbstick/mbr-bkp bs=512 count=2 копирует в файл первые 1024 байта с диска. в которые входит mbr, да?
<deniska> там же вроде не 1024 байта
<deniska> а меньше
<deniska> причём там и первичный загрузчик, и таблица разделов, так что аккуратнее
<Resager> deniska: так части то 2
<Resager> count=2
<deniska> Я про то, что мбр занимает меньше 1024 байт
<deniska> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<deniska> 512 если быть точным
<Resager> Аа... А с раздела можно считать? hda3 к примеру?
<Resager> я читал эту статью на вики
<deniska> ээ ну
<deniska> а зачем тебе вообще делать бекап мбр?
<Resager> в примере выше я копировал мбр когда делал бэкап мбр, (и там стояло count=1). Потому что не хотел грохать мбр старого диска, а сейчас я хочу с раздела скопировать инфу начальную, а именно информацию. которую нельзя записать файловым менеджером. На раз
<Resager> деле стояла винда хр. я через убунту её буду пытаться восстановить
<Resager> файлы то файлами, а вот начальную запись после формата не восстановишь
<Resager> потому включая таблицу, хранящую инфу о файлах хочу схоронить
<Resager> не могу нагуглить сколько надо по размеру брать
<deniska> Ты что-то делаешь неправильно.
<deniska> В нормальных ОС всё хранится в файлах
<Resager> ну эту инфу нужно подтвердить
<Resager> а именно касаемо Винды ХР. Этого как раз и не моу
<Resager> кстати загрузчик вроде как пишется в начало раздела каждой ОС. разве нет? Или загрузчик есть в файлах?
<Resager> Сам жесткий диск содержив в себе загрузчик виндовый, но там несколько разделов, каждый со своей виндой. Ведь даже если загрузчик жесткого - линь, все равно есть где-то загрузчик венды, иначе как бы в грабе можно было венду запускать?
<Resager> берет он и загружает вероятно с начала раздела его самого!
<deniska> И так
<deniska> Рассказываю как оно происходит в случае grub
<deniska> в mbr сидит stage1
<deniska> который грузит stage1.5 — хрень, сидящая в дырке между мбр и первым разделом
<deniska> там аж 32 кбайта или типа того
<deniska> может даже больше
<deniska> оно уже грузит stage2 с файловой системы
<deniska> и бекапит это дело нет никакой нужды
<deniska> потому как груб устанавливается одной командой
<Resager> хм, ну в лине то все по человечески, а то венда!
<deniska> а что венда
<deniska> dd | bzip2
<deniska> или что-нибудь в этом духе
<deniska> и вообще венду проще заново установить
<Resager> да мне не нужна винда как таковая, мне инфу из рабочей венды надо вытащить.
<Resager> Состояние её, но рабочей. ну вот dd - а размер какой тырить?
<deniska> весь раздел
<Resager> нужно то вовремя остановиться, чтобы не скопировать сами файлы
<deniska> а зачем тебе копировать нефайлы?
<deniska> мне чувствуется что даже в винде в нефайлах разве что какой-нибудь промежуточный стейдж загрузчика
<deniska> который опять же восстанавливается с установочного диска
<Resager> потому что файлы я в менеджере скопирую. Отфарматирую. Запишу в начало диска инфу, скопированную dd. Все остальное восстановлю
<Resager> в менеджере
<Resager> хочу этим невообразимо сферическим методом восстановить :3
<deniska> мне кажутся тут возникнут проблемы как раз с вендофайлами с хитровытраханными аттрибутами
<deniska> А то что ты хочешь точно не будет работать правильно
<us12> помогите пожалуйста поднять сеть в убунте( есть роутер в режиме бриджа и вроде всё автоматом должно заоаботать, но чё-то неработает(
<Resager> какие твои действия были предприняты для поднятия?
<Resager> пинг на роутер есть?
<us12> щя гляну
<Resager> До роутера имеются пинги (если компов >1)?
<us12> нет
<us12> network is гnreachable
<us12> *unreachable
<Resager> us12: ifconfig eth1 up
<us12> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Resager> us12: какая убунта?
<us12> 12.04
<us12> пишет что нет такого флага.
<Resager> us12: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/2993363 почитай, в последнем посте у парня хэпиэнд
<us12> с нулём - сделал но не пингуется всё-равно
<Resager> us12: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64352.0
<Resager> больше ничем помочь не могу
<us12> Resager: благодарю за помощь! (чё-то совсем отвык я гуглить8)
<us12> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Resager> угу
<toxa> почему в unity иногда окно pidgin прячется и по значку не появляется на столе, или появляется но не на том на котором ты находишься и не делает перевода на другой стол......?
<baronos> пиджин на гтк3 перелез или нет?
<toxa> Хотелось бы Знать
<shav> всем привет
<shav> кто знает как записать видео с экрана из консоли кроме avconv ?
<shav> тут вообще есть живые ?
<deniska> ffmpeg же
<deniska> хотя по сути делает он то же самое, что и авконв
<deniska> тф2 докачался :3
<shav> пишу ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1500x1000 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq /home/saint/1.mpg
<shav> мне консоль выдает что прога устарела и в следующей версии её не будет
<deniska> это лодь
<shav> а очень удобно
<deniska> ложь*
<deniska> мейнтейнер ффмпега в дебиане/абанте — любитель форка
<deniska> ффмпег отлично развивается
<shav> ну значит ты меня успокоил
<shav> спасибо!
<shav> а года 2 назад заходил на этот канал тут народ вечно что то бурно обсуждал, а ща все спят. причина то в чём?
<deniska> блин, фейлед ту лок вертекс буфер
<deniska> что-то вайн для игр всё же не очень
<vladgobelen> shav: тут банят за обсуждения, помощь или вопросы.. потому и перестали общаться
<deniska> сейчас попробуем ещё раз с -nod3d9ex
<shav> этот канал вроде и сождан для опсуждения тех или иных вопросов по ubuntu
<shav> не, все таки надо было зайти за новой клавой (
<vladgobelen> shav: ну, теперь тут слишком узко-специализированное понятие "убунту". Если ты не спрашиваешь конкретно про ее часть - это уже спам. Хотя, тут и за вопросы по ней банили бывало.
<shav> ну вопросы понятно, есть те кому лень в сети искать, лезут сразу сюда, а вот поспорить или подсказать...
<vladgobelen> shav: Я лишь описал последние два года. За дополнительными вопросами не ко мне.
<deniska> shav: для того, чтобы вопросы обсуждались, нужны люди которые их будут обсуждать
<deniska> а чтобы этих людей что-то привлекало в чатике, в чатике должен быть оффтопик (:
<deniska> а тут он, как я понимаю, не особо разрешён :3
<deniska> (тф2 кстати так себе в вине, подтормаживает, ждём нативную :3 )
<shav> а чё только вином пользуешся?  steam, PlayonLinux  ими пробовал?
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> steam это виндовая программа же
<deniska> которая собственно для запуска tf2 и используется
<deniska> а плейонлинукс — просто тот же самый вайн
<deniska> вернее запускалька под него
<vladgobelen> deniska: он не на двиржке сорс?
<deniska> на нём
<vladgobelen> значит это проблемы настроек
<vladgobelen> Все игры на сорс работают идеально
<deniska> если повезёт
<deniska> тот же тф2 помечен как голд
<vladgobelen> Нет. Проблемы могут быть только на радеонах
<deniska> Ну дык
<vladgobelen> У тебя радеон?
<deniska> конечно
<vladgobelen> ясно, тогда не жалуйся
<vladgobelen> это проблема драйвера
<vladgobelen> купишь нормальную видяху, все будет отлично
<deniska> и куда я её в ноутбук засуну? (:
<vladgobelen> ну, это уже да - проблема
<vladgobelen> deniska: нативная версия тебе ни чем не поможет просто
<deniska> В любом случае восьмёрка выйдет — поставлю :23
<deniska> :3*
<shav> тф2 как полное название ? погуглю что за бяка
<deniska> teamfortress 2
<shav> сяб
<deniska> vladgobelen: всё что пробовал из нативного работает
<deniska> от первой кваки до четвёртой :3
<deniska> ну и жавовский маенкрафт
<vladgobelen> deniska: Баги с радеонами случайны и неизвестно когда вылезут. Просто под вайном они чаще. Например еще есть баги с кедами на _не_опенгл движке
<deniska> кде не пользуюсь
<vladgobelen> это просто пример
<deniska> слышал про баги с муттером, но они обусловлены тем, что у авторов муттера свои представления об опенгле
<deniska> нвидия переваривает такой кривоватый гл, радеон нет
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. баги там как раз на неопенгл отсутствуют, а на опенгл вдруг начинаются
<deniska> В общем не знаю
<deniska> У меня уже был ноут с радеоном, впечатления были замечательные, поэтому следующий взял тоже с радеоно
<deniska> м
<vladgobelen> бывает
<vladgobelen> в следущий раз возьмешь нормальный
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<deniska> Плюс сейчас всё с переключаемой графикой, почитал про бамблби, ужаснулся
<deniska> vladgobelen: не, не возьму
<vladgobelen> ну, значит будешь мучиться дальше
<vladgobelen> вариантов не так много
<wapmorgan> у меня тут проблема то ли с audacious, то ли с mpg123. платформа - arm.
<deniska> Ну и у меня есть два устройства с недовидией
<deniska> на одном ион, на другом вообще тегра2
<deniska> впечатления сам понимаешь, печальные (:
<vladgobelen> Не юзал
<vladgobelen> Но пока ни разу не видел багов с нвидиа.
<wapmorgan> mpg123 [filename] - крутит файл, а audacious брыкается - mpg123: Error opening file:///[filename].mp3: Unable to set up output format! (code 1).
<deniska> ион тормознутый, нвидия-хконфиг убогий, а на устройстве с тегрой вообще нормального андроида хрен дождёшься
<vladgobelen> у меня даже на мх200 (32мб) работал вов с кедами
<vladgobelen> а на современном ноутбучном радеоне - уже нет
<wapmorgan> deniska: ac100?
<deniska> не
<deniska> планшет от гнусмаса
<deniska> ац100 — изначально убогая железка (:
<deniska> тегра её сильно хуже не делает (:
<wapmorgan> deniska: под особенные нужды :) меня вот удовлетворяет
<deniska> Сейчас наверняка есть ноутбуки на алвинере
<deniska> там и новый андроид пашет, и абанту запустить можно
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/amdswitch.png опять же эта фича просто работает (:
<deniska> Единственный недостаток радеона который я пока заметил — хакинтош даже не решил устанавливаться :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: попробуй генералов запусти
<vladgobelen> найдешь еще один
<deniska> генералы?
<vladgobelen> угу
<deniska> не, что это? (:
<vladgobelen> о_О
<vladgobelen> оригинально...
<vladgobelen> забей
<deniska> Ваен — всё таки изначально неправильное решение, расчитывать на работоспособность которого вообще глупо :3
<shav> а что за беда не могу поставить vmware ?
<shav> скачал
<shav> установил
<shav> но не запускается
<deniska> она на 3.2 ядре требует установки какого-то патча
<vladgobelen> shav: логи читай
<deniska> можешь погуглить текст ошибки, найдёшь
<vladgobelen> shav: оно платное вобщем то
<deniska> вмварь плеер бесплатный
<vladgobelen> shav: запусти из терминала
<deniska> как бесплатное пиво :3
<shav> это понятное что платное, но мыж в России)
<vladgobelen> а так - он вообще очень нестабильно работает
<artus> @kick угу, и со зрением плохо, тогда к доктору ) и читать правила )
<artus> @kick shav угу, и со зрением плохо, тогда к доктору ) и читать правила )
<deniska> вмтварь плеер действительно бесплатный О_о
<deniska> и скорее всего он ставил именно его (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Угу
<vladgobelen> deniska: Врядли
<vladgobelen> deniska: [03:09:13] <shav> это понятное что платное, но мыж в России)
<artus> deniska, он вполне русскими буквами сказал что он в росии ))
<vladgobelen> deniska: Скорее всего он скачал крякнутый
<deniska> А зачем простому линупс-пользователю неплеер? (:
<deniska> Ну может он по инерции :3
<artus> ну вбокс осилить не в состоянии наверно
<vladgobelen> deniska: плеер кажется 3д не поддерживает? Или еще с какими то ограничениями
<vladgobelen> возможно ошибаюсь
<vladgobelen> artus: вбокс кстати тоже нормально 3д не держит, если не ошибаюсь
<deniska> Плеер раньше не умел делать виртуалки
<deniska> Сейчас умеет
<artus> vladgobelen, мм, да в принципе вполне себе адекватно , не так конечно как esxi , но для дома с головой )
<deniska> Там некоммерческое использование (как у фришного виртуалбокса кстати) и вроде бы невозможность делать всякие задротские сетевые штуки
<vladgobelen> artus: Я про игры. Для игр полная версия вполне сносно годится, а вот вбокс так и не потянул.
<vladgobelen> про плеер не в курсе
<deniska> Для игр проще ребутнуться в игровую ос (:
<artus> vladgobelen, игры в виртуалке, изврат же )
<vladgobelen> deniska: проще вайн заюзать
<vladgobelen> artus: конечно изврат.. но многие юзают и как раз именно для этого
<deniska> рфонлайну даже недовидия не поможет (:
<artus> хотя вот ксен десктоп второй никто не щупал? на предмет работоспособности в нем той же убунты паралельно с чем нить еще
<deniska> Я виртулбокс использовал чтоб в ипад всякую хрень заливать
<vladgobelen> artus: а например для игры в lineage 2 c1 многие используют vmware с линуксом и там уже под вайном запускают игру.. Из винды. Такая вот ирония
<deniska> пока не обнаружил что в убунте бóльшая часть этого работает (:
<artus> vladgobelen, ну лнейщики те еще извращенцы :D
<deniska> (айпад в убунте работает лучше самсунгпада на ведроиде, куда катится мир :3 )
<vladgobelen> artus: ну, я их понимаю.. в винде там даже язык нельзя переключать - вылетает
<ghabit> ~$ cat /etc/rc.local возвращает две строки. Первая - sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload, вторая - exit 0. Первая должна стартовать minidlna. Но этого какого-то х. не происходит. И это очень огромный батхерт для меня. Помогите пожалуйста советом. Это ubuntu 12.04.
<doronskiy> минидлна — это случайно не то самое, через что можно гонять фильмы на телеки?
<ghabit> doronskiy, точно.
<doronskiy> о как
<doronskiy> а оно лучше сервиио, не в курсе?
<ghabit> minidlna решил проблему просмотра фильмов без проводов (wifi)
<doronskiy> а то я только serviio пробовал
<ghabit> doronskiy, я не пробовал serviio, пробовал только minidlna.
<doronskiy> блин)
<ghabit> Я могу про него рассказать. Принцип just works, настраивается быстро и легко, работает отлично, не падает.
<ghabit> минимализмъ
<ghabit> Единственное что с этой *лядской автозагрузкой разобраться не могу.
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95> Привет всем. есть вопросик. пытаюсь управлять дазой через ant. http://paste.pro/5156065 -- это скрипт. на что я получаю от сервера Class Not Found: JDBC driver com.mysql.jdbc.driver could not be loaded. jdbc установлен
<UNIm95> jdbc для mysql установлен
<shenmue> пыщ
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> shenmue: )
<ghabit> ~$ cat /etc/rc.local возвращает две строки. Первая - sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload, вторая - exit 0. Первая должна стартовать minidlna. Но этого какого-то х. не происходит. И это очень огромный батхерт для меня. Помогите пожалуйста советом. Это ubuntu 12.04.
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> ghabit а оно вообще работает без слипа?
<ghabit> shenmue, в смысле попробовать слип убрать?
<shenmue> то есть ты даже не знаешь запускается оно само по себе вообще или нет
<ghabit> я знаю что я вручную могу исполнить ~$ sudo service minidlna force-reload и оно запустится.
<ghabit> Это все что я знаю.
<pr0mode> всем ку
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-16
<Juriy_> Доброго времени суток! проблема в том как зайти в консоль. Да бы переустановить Gnome. Клавиши Alt+ctrl+F1-7 приводят только к сплошному черному экрану.
<baronos> Juriy_: видеокарта нвидиа?
<trestd> Добрый день. не могу запуститьззвук на ubuntu 12.04 на железе apple. кто нибудь знает направление?
<baronos> узнать кака звуковая и думать в сторону ядра, либо ставить самое последнее, либо собирать ядро с нужным модулем
<baronos> я*
<baronos> и вообще, чего на маке не сидится?)))
<trestd> baronos:   неудобная до ужаса
<trestd> я 3 года мучаюсь
<baronos> мдаа
<Juriy_> baronos: да нвидиа gtx560
<trestd> alsamixer показывает чип, по этой информации и нужно искать решение?
<baronos> Juriy_: попробуй так войти в tty консоль  "перезагрузи пк, и когда будет экран приглашения входа в систему но не входи в убунту, жми ктрл+альт+ф1 для входа в консоль'"
<Juriy> baronos: Êëàâèøè Alt+ctrl+F1-7 ïðèâîäÿò òîëüêî ê ñïëîøíîìó ÷åðíîìó ýêðàíó.
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Juriy> baronos: Клавиши Alt+ctrl+F1-7 приводят только к сплошному черному экрану
<baronos> автовход в систему стоит?
 * baronos сдал смену, и ушел домой
<Juriy> baronos: нет нестоит
<sharikoff> re
<brestows> народ как подрубить через fstab шару так что бы я мог в нее писать сейчас подключаю так
<brestows> //192.168.0.15/Transport/ /media/transport cifs userid=brestows,passwd=12345678,iocharset=utf8,rw 0 0
<brestows> все подрубается но писать в media/transport не могу
<sharikoff> права то дай на тачке в которую пишешь
<brestows> не дурак дал
<brestows> права на media/transport у меня есть
<brestows> пока не смонтирую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: на удаленной машине, разреши писать в расшаренную папку
<brestows> я могу писать в эту папку если захожу в нее через dolphin не монтируя через fstab
<brestows> надо что-то в fstab добавить или своего юзера внести d группу какую
<oxothuk> утра, камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как gcc во время компиляции указать на исходники необходимой библиотеки?
<brestows> что значит исходники ? Показать какую библиотеку подключить ?
<oxothuk> есть библиотека, на х32 все айс, пытаюсь собрать то же на х64 - ругается на версию memcpy@GLIBC_2.14
<oxothuk> нужно во время сборки указать компилятору на исходники данной библиотеки
<brestows> ну так библиотека x64 есть ?
<oxothuk> есть, но не той версии что нада
<brestows> нужно собрать библиотеку под x64  и потом подключить ее при компиляции
<brestows> так будет правильно
<oxothuk> тоесть сначала собрать саму библиотку
<oxothuk> ?
<brestows> ну конечно
<brestows> собирай библиотеку потом ее подключай к своему проекту
<brestows> и все будет нормально
<oxothuk> спасибо
<oxothuk> убуд пробовать
<innuendo> Всем привет
<innuendo> У меня проблема. После установки компиза и махинаций с темами, вышло так, что после перезагрузки гтк-тема не отобразилась. Чистый рабочий стол с иконкой виртуалки (в которой я сейчас и сижу). Ни панели - ничего. ALT+F2 не работает. думал мне поÐ
<innuendo> CTRL+ALT+T не работает, потому что у меня не чистая убунту, а Linux Mint, а там по умолчанию этого шортката нет
<brestows> ctrl + alt + F1 и работай d терминале
<^DEMOSS^> артус
<^DEMOSS^> ты туточки ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus are you here ?
<^DEMOSS^> Блин... кто работал со стримингом или знает проект флуссоник \ ерливидео ??
<^DEMOSS^> artus,  ты нужен мне, мой герой !!
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tagezi> всем привет )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<fshp> re
<tagezi> какая-то не здоровая тишина нынче, не?
<baronos> тсс, не буди баги и кривые руки ;)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> да, можно помоему просто так потрещать )
<tagezi> и рейдер кудато испарился, он хоть тут про своё кде рестекался )
<wapmorgan> Поставил geany 0.21. а у него весь фон зелёный. Ставил другие цветовые схемы - меняется только оттенок, зелёный цвет остаётся. Копался в настройка -
<wapmorgan> * копался в настройках - ничего связанного не нашёл.
<wapmorgan> чем поможете?
<wapmorgan> на форуме ubuntu.ru был точно такой же вопрос, но без ответа
 * tagezi думает чем помочь
<tagezi> а зачем тебе геани?
<wapmorgan> кодить потихоньку
<wapmorgan> на слабенькой машине
<tagezi> а нано уже не катит?
<wapmorgan> там проектов с деревьями файлов нет
<tagezi> у меня фон по умолчанию белый, кстати )
<tagezi> в геано
<wapmorgan> кинь geany --version
<tagezi> geany 0.21 (built on Mar 19 2012 with GTK 2.24.10, GLib 2.31.20)
<artus> может монитор сменить? :)
<tagezi> но он у меня лет сто белый
<tagezi> сколько помню его у меня на компе
<wapmorgan> ага, на ноутбуке сменю))
<tagezi> тысячи 4 обойдёться
<wapmorgan> wtf, такой же.
<wapmorgan> а содержимое filetypes.common можно?
<tagezi> где ты вообще изменение фона нашёл там? )))
<wapmorgan> default=0x000000;0xffffff;false;false и т.д
<tagezi> хоть убейся, вижу только изменение цвета в терминале
<wapmorgan> а что есть наподобие geany?
<baronos> есть lubovnica
<tagezi> а в чем кодить то?
<wapmorgan> baronos: что, что? шутите?
<wapmorgan> tagezi: "в чём" ?!
<tagezi> ох
<tagezi> wapmorgan: на каком яязыке програмирования ты мечтаешь програмировать?
<wapmorgan> фыв
<wapmorgan> *sorry.  си, java, php - подсветки для них хватит
<tagezi> для них и блокнота за глаза и зауши, и подсветка там есть
<tagezi> гдит или нано
<wapmorgan> да ну вас. мне бы автодополнение
<tagezi> если с++ то переезжай на QTCreator
<wapmorgan> оке, спасибо
<Civil|2> wapmorgan: kdevelop еще есть, хотя он потяжелее
<bosyi> привет. кто то пользуется украинской версией  *бунту из вас?
<Sergey_IT>  а что это за версия?
<Nor8> Это на украинском или свою ужу слепили?
<Nor8> ухе*
<bosyi> Sergey_IT: может неправильно выразился. имеется вииду локализация украинская
<Nor8> ))
<tagezi> украбунту?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, а зачем?
<Sergey_IT> и английской хватает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну человек хочет на полу родном бубунту )
<Nor8> bosyi: Сделай пару скринов глянуть как на мове смотрится
<bosyi> просто у меня что то со шрифтами не то.  проявляется и в убунту и кубунту. чуствую что это как то связано с qt
<tagezi> в кути теперь шрифты можно рисовать? о_О
 * tagezi что-то пропустил
<bosyi> ох бы только лиш погнать вам. сейчас буду скрины делать
<Nor8> bosyi:  Это не шутка, хочу глянуть.
<bosyi> Nor8: что запринтскринить?
<Nor8> Да наутилус к примеру
<Nor8> И меню главное
<tagezi> сохранить как ... - зберегти яко..
<tagezi> ?
<bosyi> как в кубунту сделать принтскрин окна? alt + prntscreen не работает.
<tagezi> а просто принскрин? )
<artus> tagezi, а че яко? ))) як же )
<bosyi> tagezi: я сейчас через жпрс. так что не хочу большие картинки скидівать
<tagezi> artus: ну я украинчкий не знаю.. )
<tagezi> bosyi: сделал бы безлимит, у вас вроде это не дорого
<tagezi> и скрин весит кстати 200 кб
<bosyi> tagezi: так я с работы
<bosyi> готовлю скрины
<baronos> добавь перчинки и соли :)
<tagezi> главное сала и бульбы побольше )
<oxothuk> камрады, как можно установить glibc-2.14?
<Nor8> В синаптике смотрел?
<oxothuk> на ubuntu-server
<tagezi> аптитуде?
<oxothuk> и у меня в системе уже стоит http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/glibc/glibc-2.14.1.tar.gz
<oxothuk> ой
<oxothuk> Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.4
<oxothuk> ^ такой в системе стоит
<oxothuk> но при попытке скомпилить один исходник возвращает  /root/fl/work/lib//libCServerLib.so: undefined reference to `memcpy@GLIBC_2.14'
<Nor8> Ты как бы хочешь новый прикрутить на старую сборку?
<wapmorgan> у меня chromiun-browser при 4х вкладках ест 300мб, а firefox при стольких же 90мб. Скажите, у меня chromium плохой или в другом проблема?
<deniska> откуда у тебя референц к более новому memcpy, если ты компилируешь?
<tagezi> wapmorgan: у всех так примерно
<oxothuk> сорри, я не особо программист,  не совсем понял вопрос
<Nor8> wapmorgan: У всех так
<oxothuk> можно както указать gcc, что мол там-то и там-то лежат исходники библиотеки - закомпиль и пользуйся?
<deniska> oxothuk: это сообщение означает
<deniska> .блин
<deniska> оно означает, что эта библиотека .so уже была скомпилирована
<deniska> на другой машине к примеру
<deniska> где либц новее
<bosyi> Nor8: http://itmages.ru/image/view/640505/512f0b70
<tagezi> урааааааааааа
<deniska> в общем случае make clean и заново скомпилировать в дереве исходников наверное поможет
<deniska> если это не какая-то там кривая проприетарщина
<Nor8> bosyi: Нормуль
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/640504/eb1edff3 http://itmages.ru/image/view/640503/ef04f737 http://itmages.ru/image/view/640502/1368fc54 http://itmages.ru/image/view/640501/5fc4960b
<Nor8>  bosyi: Шрифты не все отображает
<bosyi> такое отображение в меньшенстве программ и при чем может такое быть что только некорорые надписи отображаються коряво
<bosyi> проблема также и в убунту, не только кубунту
<bosyi> такое будет работать на линуксе http://habrahabr.ru/post/149702/#habracut ?
<oxothuk> народ, как реагировать на такое сообщение? http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/glibc/glibc-2.14.1.tar.gz
<oxothuk> блин
<oxothuk> libCServerLib.so: undefined reference to `memcpy@GLIBC_2.14'
<oxothuk> ^вот на такое
<tagezi> oxothuk: тебе же вроде всё уже рассказали
<tagezi> 22:49:50
<oxothuk> tagezi, к сожалению нет
<oxothuk> так и не понятно что следует делать дальше
<tagezi> 22:51:15
<tagezi> это только у меня на экране?
<oxothuk> я компилировал gcc
<oxothuk> без make
<tagezi> ну, ссзб
<tagezi> тебе нужно пересобрать эту библиотеку
<tagezi> из исходников
<oxothuk> я скачал нужную версию, собираю, но make[1]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `/root/fl/work/glibc_build/Versions.all', требуемой для `/root/fl/work/glibc_build/abi-versions.h'.  Останов.
<wapmorgan> продолжение истории с geany - собрал версию 1.22 из исходников - фон нормальный)
<tagezi> wapmorgan: аплодисменты )
<tagezi> oxothuk: можно вопрос? так чисто из любопытства?
<oxothuk> tagezi: да, конечно
<tagezi> oxothuk: анафига компилить под рутом?
<bosyi> решение проблемы со шрифтами нагуглилось
<tagezi> bosyi: аплодисменты )
<tagezi> рассказывай про шрифты
<oxothuk> tagezi: сервер тестовый, только для этих целей
<bosyi> ксати оно не от локализации зависит.
<tagezi> а от чего?
<oxothuk> нужновсего то откомпилить исходник си на х64 системе
<tagezi> oxothuk: конфигуре ты перед мейком сделал?
<bosyi> tagezi: http://linux.org.ua/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1344807795/0#3
<bosyi> tagezi: http://linux.vsevteme.ru/2012/05/06/blog/problemy-s-russkimi-bukvami-v-skype-v-ubuntu-12-04
<oxothuk> tagezi:  когда компилил библиотеку - да
<bosyi> так что как я и говорил изнаально проблема была в qt
<tagezi> bosyi: спасибо, буду знать теперь )
<tagezi> oxothuk: ну я даже не знаю что тебе ещё сказать ))) обычно с исходниками идут файлики типа инстал или редми или чтото типа, там обычно описано как откомпилить это всё и чаще всего вкуривание этих файлов очень помогает
<oxothuk> исхлжник - код си, я его компилю gcc с подключением библиотек
<tagezi> а что компилишь то?
<oxothuk> один файл *.c
<oxothuk> серверную часть флеш приложения
<tagezi> само сделаную?
<deniska> то есть безо всяких мейков
<deniska> покажи хоть как компилятор вызываешь
 * deniska тем временем сейчас будет ставить божественную восьмёрку
<deniska> тьфу ты
<deniska> семёрку (:
<tagezi> винду?
<Nor8> Опять виндопоклонники на канале )))
<artus> наколл их )
<deniska> Ну а что поделать
<Nor8> ))
<deniska> Хочу поиграть :3
<Nor8> Играй под вайном, еретик )))
<deniska> Вот думаю, отдавать ей 100 гигов или 140 (:
<deniska> под вайном хреново всё пашет :3
<Nor8> Какая игра?
<deniska> ээ, ну
<deniska> все :3
<oxothuk> компилю приверно так: gcc -o csSample -I/usr/local/include/ -L/usr/local/lib/ -lCServerLib csSample2.3.17.c
<deniska> У меня же проклятье Радеона :3
<Nor8> Хех, купи нвидию ))
<deniska> У меня ноутбук
<deniska> Я десктопами не пользуюсь
<Nor8> Продай нооутбук ))
<deniska> Ну и в конце концов винда может понадобиться для того же итунса (:
<deniska> Или ещё чего-нибудь специфичного, что под вайном вообще не вариант
<Nor8> итунс не нужен
<deniska> Вот портал2 в принципе работает
<tagezi> да, мне тоже нужно будет перзагружаться... нужно освоить optitex и компас
<deniska> Но подвисает, когда грузит звуки
<deniska> т.е. с графоном типа всё ок, не взирая на ати
<deniska> а вот когда звук хочет проиграть которого ещё не было в сцене, заметно подвисает
<tagezi> почему не делают свободных САПРов под винду нормальных? )
<deniska> Есть 2 основных пути написания свободного софта
<deniska> Корпоративный и сообщество :3
<deniska> Корпорации профита от свободного сапра наверное не видят
<deniska> а сообщество не осиливает/не хочет
<deniska> ладно, пойду ставить
<tagezi> наверное, да
<deniska> блин
<deniska> как винду заставить не создавать доп разделов >_<
<tagezi> нашёл где спросить )
<deniska> ну линуксоиды в целом технически грамотнее :3
<deniska> ладно, потом откушу эти 100 метров в пользу хомяка (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: не юзать
<artus> deniska, души в зародке мысли крамольные . дабы небыло соблазна и искуса
<deniska> я уже ставлю
<deniska> просто если винда видит в мбр два свободных места, то оно создаёт лишний раздел на 100 метров
<deniska> фиг знает зачем и меня это бесит (:
<artus> deniska, а это у не такая фишка типа) она вообще ресурсы жрет не стесняясь
<deniska> Что-то семёрка не поняла видюху и оба сетевых интерфейса :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: поставь убунту 12.04. Седьмая уже не поддерживается.
<deniska> Я про шиндошс :3
<tagezi> )
<deniska> Игровая прошивка для компьютера от мелкомягких
<tagezi> ну нетолько игровая, к сожалению ещё много комерческих приложений делается только под неё
<deniska> Не знаю, не пользуюсь
<tagezi> хотя вроде некоторые начинают склоняться в сторону линя )
<deniska> Вот думаю, или восьмёрку ставить, или дрова искать (:
<tagezi> Предприятие наконец выпустили под линь )
<vladgobelen> deniska: ты нарушил правило 2.13
<deniska> Бида бида
<tagezi> deniska: сейчас тебя забанят )
<deniska> У вас действительно такая политика модерирования или вы прикалываетесь? (:
<deniska> Потому что если первое, то это более чем печально для экосистемы чятика
<artus> забанить неверного !!!
<vladgobelen> за что? Я только только из бана вышел...
<deniska> Ой, я ещё 2.5 сейчас нарушаю потихоньку
<artus> vladgobelen, а все почему? потому что ругатцо ненадо )
<vladgobelen> artus: Так я ж это.. корректно и без матов)
<artus> vladgobelen, да я про вышел )
<vladgobelen> ааа.. да я не за ругательства..
<artus> vladgobelen, каакой ты разносторонне разветый молодой человек :D
<artus> * оччепятки гдето выше :D
<deniska> А что, другие дистры нельзя обсуждать даже в контексте того, что они УГ? :3
<artus> deniska, можно устраивать набеги на профильные каналы и там гричать что они уг) а тут и так все это знают )
<vladgobelen> Я бы указал опечатки, но не хочу 2.5 нарушать.
<deniska> Набеги — это по-детски
<artus> vladgobelen, второй монитор накрылся, поставил древнее ископаемое и буквы в видеотдельных ореолов вижу) посему пичаль)
<tagezi> помоему от этого правила несоблюдают даже те кого по правилу 2.5 )
<vladgobelen> artus: ууу.. мой прошлый прожил 14 лет
<vladgobelen> умер пару месяцев назад
<vladgobelen> artus: он почти жив.. только рычит на всех, воняет и плохо показывает с мерцанием
<artus> стояла пара, умерли по питанию с разницей месяца в 2 (((
<artus> vladgobelen, ога, таже фигня , нифига не видно
<vladgobelen> сейчас хороший 24" монитор можно взять за 6к+ рублей
<deniska> Во, у амд появились дрова под то что нельзя называть верси 8
<artus> vladgobelen, я лучше вел апну, ито полезнее )
<vladgobelen> artus: без монитора плохо
<vladgobelen> artus: радуя одно домашнее животное ты обделяешь другое
<artus> да надо в сервис будет забросить их, авось чего придумают
<vladgobelen> artus: мой старый был самтроном 17"
<vladgobelen> 14 лет таки.. проще было купить новый
<artus> не, ну 2 тфтшки 17ки, лет 8м им конечно, но картинка ниче так еще
<vladgobelen> artus: зато какой кайф ты не представляешь после 17" перейти на 24"
<artus> vladgobelen, а если их еще и 2 , то вообще сказка ) нафиг, мапедку лучше куплю)
<vladgobelen> artus: два многовато и ставит нужно куда-то
<vladgobelen> а один - как раз
<artus> после 2х 1н уныл
<vladgobelen> поверь 24" хватит за четверых 17"
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-17
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста где смотреть ошибки системы? (openbox падает невовремя и разлогинивается( )
<andrex> ппц
<brestows> !archive
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='archive'
<brestows> как посмотреть архив чата
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<brestows> andrex: спс
<portos> всем привет
<portos> кто подскажет почему не стартует vpn http://paste.pro/5156166
<portos> говорит нет устройства
<sharikoff> portos:лог покажи
<sharikoff> или сам почитай
<sharikoff> http://pic-bash.ru/img/2012/05/04/1336131163_b5d6d68143.pic-bash.ru.jpg
<portos> sharikoff: какой именно лог нужен?
<sharikoff> openvpn походу
<sharikoff> или pptp
<sharikoff> впн то у тя какой,
<sharikoff> mpls vpn l3?
<sharikoff> не?
<portos> поздно уже сегодня, прийду завтра просить ответы, не буду напрягать в пятницу
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<gridis> ку всем
<gridis> есть кто разбирается в acpi ноубуков, у меня проблема которую давно решить не могу?
<gridis> в логах обнаружил следующее http://paste.pro/5156194
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ
<shenmue> блин тупая винда не понимает emoji
<deniska> порнокитайские юникодные смайлики?
<deniska> китайские юникодные порносмайлики? //fxd
<shenmue> ах юникод...
<shenmue> блин тупая винда не понимает юникод  //fxd
<deniska> скорее всего тупая программа в винде не понимает юникод
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-18
<baronos> тыш
<baronos> щ*
<shenmue> пыщ
<shenmue> мда... позырить нечего... режиссеры совсем обленились
<Sergey_IT> посмотри михалкова и застрелись
<shenmue> мощно задвинул =)
<erikdude> кстати фильм "12" у него ниче такой
<shenmue> erikdude и почему ты еще жив?
<erikdude> это просто не совсем его фильм... это римейк... так что я просто укусил себя за сосок а не застрелился
<baronos> хорош гормоны жрать
<artus> гг
<erikdude> с ними супчик няшней
<baronos> и так XY хромосом мало осталось
<erikdude> да не говори.... но по некторым женщинам чувствуется что у них ХУ... хромосомы появляются)
<artus> по некоторым коментарим чуствуется что у некоторыхъ персонажей тормоза отказывают и нада выписывать принудительное лечение
<erikdude> ты про кого и про какие тормоза?
 * baronos спрятался от гнева господнего
<artus> :D
<Alagos> Всем доброго вечера. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что я делаю не так. Есть флешка. Нужно создать на ней раздел и отформатировать его в ext4. Вставляю влешку. Отмонтировал флешку.  Создаю раздел с помощью fdisk. Форматирую sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1.
<Alagos> Процесс проходит успешно, но файлы на флешку после автомонтирования не пишутся, отказано в доступе.
<deniska> ну дык
<deniska> корень смонтированного диска какие права имеет? (:
<artus> deniska, рут же  наверно)
<deniska> поэтому всякие ехт4 для флешек и не подходят
<artus> учитывая что он вместо гпартеда mkfs.ext4 юзает, то и маунтит видать ручками )
<deniska> → автомонтирования
<artus> deniska, да вполне подходят, ток там ext2 с головой ) просто sudo chown user:user /media/usb сделать недосуг)
<Alagos> Угу, я просто перетыкаю и её автоматом маунтит. Но если форматировать черзе гуи - то все нормально. Что ж не так?
<deniska> даже если поставить на корень 777, то новые файлы будут всё равно создаваться в виде 644 или что-то вроде этого
<Alagos> Как права посмотреть? ls -la?
<deniska> вставляем флешку в компьютер в котором не совпал uid пользователя
<artus> deniska, а если -R ? )
<deniska> и увы и ах
<deniska> artus: и так делать после создания каждого файла?
<Alagos> Так как правильно форматировать флешку через терминал? Научите :)
<deniska> mkfs.ext4 /dev/партишн
<Alagos> партишн - sdb или sdb1?
<deniska> 1
<deniska> sdb1
<deniska> sdb — весь диск
<Alagos> Так без рута оно не форматирует...
<artus> Alagos, а должно?
<deniska> ну под рутом ес-сно
<Alagos> А как форматировать так, чтобы потом при автомонтировании не ругалось на пермишен?
<deniska> ну chmod сделать
<bosyi> привет всем. как в КДЕ отключить эту http://itmages.ru/image/view/643097/1e799e3e панель?
<deniska> это вообще основы любого юникса
<deniska> про которые рассказывают на первом семинаре любых курсов (:
<deniska> сразу после ls и cd
<Alagos> И на что нужно поставить chmod на /dev/sdb1?
<deniska> нет
<deniska> /dev/sdb1 ­— это устройство
<deniska> а про точку монтирования говорят если не на первом семинаре по униксам, так на втором (:
<Alagos> Да при чём тут семинары по юниксам?
<Alagos> Этот русский менталитет - убивает просто.
<Alagos> Прям в крови у людей куда-то послать за чем-то, вместо того чтобы дать ответ да или нет.
<deniska> Alagos: да
<deniska> ну всмысле нет
<deniska> ну ты понял
<Alagos> А как носитель обратно подключить после eject?
<Alagos> Чтобы не вынимать и не вставлять, а просто переподключить
 * deniska не помнит, чтобы когда-либо использовал eject
 * deniska перестал пользоваться сидюками ещё до перехода на линукс
<Alagos> Я этой командой флешку извлёк
<Alagos> eject /dev/sdb1 и флешка извлечена
<deniska> Ну
<deniska> Переподключай
<Alagos> А как её потом обратно?
<deniska> Возможно с неё питание пропадает
<deniska> Какого лешего ты вообще знаешь про ежект, но не знаешь про маунт?
<deniska> Купил книгу про убунту какого-нибудь колесникова чтоль? (:
<Alagos> Я знаю про маунт
<deniska> а про умаунт?
<Alagos> Не поверишь...
<Alagos> Мне просто интересно стало, как её подключить обратно после eject?
<deniska> Думаю, что выдернуть и вставить
<Alagos> И вот еще что. Права доступа ничего не изменили. Только после смены владельца и группы начало на флешку что-то писаться
<Alagos> Хотя нет, сейчас записалось... Мистика какая-то.
<Alagos> Как же с такой флешкой работать в виндовс?
<deniska> ехт4?
<deniska> никак
<Sergey_IT> deniska, почему? А форматировать?
<Alagos> Для ext4 есть разные свистоперделки.
<Alagos> С ext3 точно работало.
<deniska> они вроде не работали с юсб-дисками
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> увидел на прилавке диск "свежие хиты 90-х" . =)
<icapusta> ²áÕÜ ßàØÒÕâ
<shenmue> icapusta пыщ?
<icapusta> ½Õâ ÛØ ÝÐ ÚÐÝÐÛÕ ÛîÔÕÙ ×ÝÐÚÞÜëå á anooe+ unrealircd
<icapusta> ¿ëéì ßëéì ÚÞÔØàÞÒÚÐ ÝÕßàÐÒØÛìÝÐ ?
<deniska> !!1!!
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1!!'
<shenmue> бажный бот
<shenmue> icapusta kodirovka utf8
<icapusta> oga schas
<deniska> [v
<deniska> в жаббере utf8 by design
<deniska> ой
<deniska> я не в жабере
<deniska> Ну пофиг, в прогрессивном мире сейчас везде utf8 by design
<shenmue> есть чарсет ну да ладно
<icapusta> А сейчас кодировна верна ?
<deniska> shenmue: из-за тебя я чувствую себя как в жаббер-конфочке
<deniska> да
<shenmue> да
<icapusta> Спасибо )
<icapusta> Нет ли на канале людей знакомых с настройкой anope+unrealircd
<shenmue> deniska из за меня окна путаешь что ли?
<deniska> Ну у меня ещё таб в пиджине оказался на том месте, где конфочка
<deniska> Ну и твой ник там примелькался
<shenmue> ну я в жаббере когда на лине. а щас просто в морровинд играю на винде
<shenmue> icapusta поскольку тут трое проявляют признаки жизни (включая тебя) отвечу на твой вопрос:  я не знаю
<shenmue> осталось ответить дениске и если он не знает то можешь пойти выспаться
<deniska> Я не знаю вообще что это такое
<icapusta> shenmue: ага спасибо за признаки жизни , пойду бубен стучать, песня петь
<shenmue> енто что вообще? я чот подумал что ты сервак ирц поднять хочешь
<icapusta> Сервак поднял , ирц поднял , осталось сервисы залинковать
<icapusta> Но гадина анопе не создала конфиг при инстале , и вот это меня насторожило , так как в мане пишется , что обязательно должна создать
<shenmue> не помню с чем было связанно но какой то пакет у меня тоже не создал конфиги хотя должен. в инструкции было что есть еще и дефолт в етк но и его не оказалось
<shenmue> пришлось с сайта разрабов качать конфиги
<icapusta> вот , точно , надо поспать , и умные мысли придут
 * icapusta пошел видеть сны
<icapusta> спасибо всем за советы
<shenmue> да незачто
<shenmue> споки ноки
<icapusta> Ага и вам того-же
<deniska> ирц-сервак это вообще такая штука
<deniska> которую при некотором желании на баше написать можно
<icapusta> это да , но когда нужен тупо ирц сервер , то можно и на баше , а когда нужно ляльки-масяськи и блекджек с шлюхами для пользователей то без анопе не обойтись
<shenmue> deniska как учит опыт помогания новичкам лучше спросить для какой цели сначала он это затеял. а то как правило по кривому мануалу замутят какую нить фигню =)
<deniska> shenmue: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=542341
<icapusta> прикольные алгоритмы
<deniska> Тут кто-то выше рассказал про русский менталитет, что мол типа мы не помогаем, а кривляемся
<shenmue> ну один из примеров тут кстати было. паренек хотел локалку настроить между двумя компами для того что бы через сеть убунту установить.  сосбтна простой совет вытащить хард или вставить сдром помог ему не спалить мозг
<deniska> На самом деле это в любом чатике или форуме так, независимо от национальности участников
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь знает пароль к ubuntu@conference.jabber.ru?
<shenmue> там капча
<shenmue> вводишь ее и нет проблем но будешь без голоса пока модераторов не попросишь
<ghabit> shenmue, я вхожу с помощью емпати (по умолчанию клиент в убунту) - капчи не видно.
<shenmue> а пишет ссылку?
<ghabit> И еще - если топик на канале большой, то он в емпати на полэкрана - как пофиксить?
<shenmue> по моему у эмпати проблема с этим. если только жаббер используешь рекомендую gajim
<ghabit> shenmue, ничего не пишет. Просто "эта комната защищена паролем".
<ghabit> я использую все.
<ghabit> Т.е. если у меня эмпати - то в конференцию мне нельзя, правлиьно понял?
<shenmue> ytn
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> у эмпати проблема с капчей
<ghabit> формулировка не важна, важен результат - я не могу найти.
<ghabit> shenmue, я нашел транспорт из irc в jabber.
<shenmue> молодец =)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-19
<shenmue> это здорово когда молодое поколение хвалится своими достижениями =)
<hardest> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<bosyi> можно ли запускать dpkg с параметром что бы он разруливал зависимости?
<scratchx[x]> на 12.10 сдохла юнити)
<scratchx[x]> там вроде как удалили 2D а 3D не логинится
<scratchx[x]> пришлось ставить gnome-panel
<scratchx[x]> не кто не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> все среды на базе гнома, включая юнити - это кактус. Хотя конечно никто не запрещает на него лезть.
<scratchx[x]> да я как то привык к юнити
<scratchx[x]> а гном панельку можно отображать на двух мониках сразу?
<scratchx[x]> а то неудобно при подключении телика он становится главным
<[Raiden]> у меня было на 1. Хотя может и есть режим при котором можно.
<scratchx[x]> неудобно
<scratchx[x]> вот юнити было можно
<scratchx[x]> и вообще интересно какого хрена она теперь не логинится
<scratchx[x]> ))
<[Raiden]> дрова проверить мб надо. работает ли композит
<[Raiden]> ещё бывает иногда что текущие настройки не дают. С гном2 было по крайней мере. Может мусор какой-то был в настройках.
<[Raiden]> создаешь ещё 1 юзера. если там работает - значит настройки. Если тоже нет, значит дрова либо что-то с файлами которые нужны юнити
<scratchx[x]> да я не хз где настройки unity
<[Raiden]> и я хз. Поэтому самый простой способ проверки - это создать ещё юзера, чистого.
<[Raiden]> если это что-то даст , или наоборот не даст, тогда уже думать )
<scratchx[x]> а реально как то отканиться с 12.10 на 12.04?
<scratchx[x]> там хоть юнити рабочая была
<[Raiden]> бекап и новая установка
<scratchx[x]> блин ставить неоткуда
<scratchx[x]> да бесит что панель уезжает на второй моник
<scratchx[x]> точней даже на телик
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как ещё откатить. Это геморойно.
<deniska> хм
<deniska> А в линуксе есть какая-нибудь фс со снепшотами и cow?
<ghabit> deniska, со снапшотами и коровой?
<deniska> copy on write
<deniska> Когда можно откатить любые изменения
<scratchx[x]> а реально как то автоматом поправить репозитории на нужную версию?
<ghabit> deniska, я не уверен, попробуй http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs .
<ghabit> scratchx[x], руками репозитории разве нельзя поправить?
<[Raiden]> бтр со снапшотами
<scratchx[x]> ghabit: а если их много
<ghabit> scratchx[x], заменить все разом в файле репозиториев
<deniska> Ну бтрфс пока стрёмно ставить
<scratchx[x]> а если файлов несколько?
<deniska> Хотя на корень можно было бы попробовать
<deniska> его всё равно не жалко (:
<[Raiden]> в федорке и опенсусе уже есть некоторая интеграция с бтр. В федорке откат в юме , а в опенсусе в ясте управляшка снапшотами.
<[Raiden]> убунта что-то тормозит
<ghabit> deniska, я думаю просто бекап делай и все. И что значит "пока"? Ей же не два месяца.
<deniska> ghabit: это принципиально новая фс, в отличие, к примеру, от ехт4, которая по сути ехт2 с наклёпками
<ghabit> deniska, ну и что?
<deniska> Стрёмно, вот что
<skai-falkorr> ах как ж хорошо то в убунте
<ghabit> skai-falkorr, великолепно, ты прав.
<skai-falkorr> а я всегда прав
<ghabit> chosen_one, как дела в Аройо?
<chosen_one> шаман собрал свежий урожайчик. вся деревня опять в накурке
<chosen_one> и как всегда. сходи на КоСоГоР, принеси нам Рай
<vladgobelen> chosen_one: о эти переустановки раз в пол года, а эти великолепные 1700мб потребления с кедами.. где еще такое встретишь.. ты в теме, чувак
<deniska> А что уж сказать о нерабочем фотошопе :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: кто мешает его в вайне поставить?)
<chosen_one> vladgobelen: ну так.юзаешь кеды - ссзб. а переустановки - это для тех, у кого свербит
<deniska> Хм, ну, схему с вайном нельзя назвать рабочей
<chosen_one> deniska: а ты профессиональный дизайнер?
<vladgobelen> chosen_one: точно.. лучше сидеть на стандартной системе ничего не доставлять, ничего не трогать без мышки и клавиатуры?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Почему?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Он на 100% рабочий.. Просто он не очень удобен. Я недавно пробовал юзать. По сравнению с гимпом уходит раза в 3 больше времени.
<deniska> chosen_one: нет, мне просто надо удалять красные глаза, ресайзить и, простите за выражение, делать обрезание
<chosen_one> deniska: для этого есть более простые решения. я уж не говорю про гимп, который сложноват для таких задач
<chosen_one> deniska: а покупать прогу за 30к только для ресайза - это идиотизм
<deniska> Почему?
<deniska> Фотошлёп елементс стоит баксов 50
<deniska> а в гимпе для того чтобы банальный квадратик нарисовать, нужно мудрёную комбинацию произвести (:
<chosen_one> да ну? проще, чем в фотошопе
<chosen_one> а для твоих задач тебе пикслера хватит
<vladgobelen> deniska: а чтобы масштаб картинки изменить в гимпе нужно меньше секунды..
<vladgobelen> а в фотошопе?
<vladgobelen> chosen_one: или взять нужный цвет с картинки?
<deniska> Да откуда я вообще знаю что там в фотошлёпе :3
<deniska> Но гимп мне тоже не особо нравится
<vladgobelen> deniska: юзай колорпэйнт. Обычно его хватает для всего простейшего
<chosen_one> vladgobelen: пикслера. для еще простоты
<deniska> 146 метров хочет колорпейнт
<deniska> многовато для пейнтбрашика (:
<chosen_one> о. о метрах. а вы знали, что сапер весит 100 метров в винде?
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну, это у тебя не кеды видимо
<vladgobelen> deniska: вот он и подтягивает нужное
<deniska> А зачем пейнту нужно кде?
<vladgobelen> deniska: поищи гтк-аналоги
<chosen_one> deniska: pixlr.com зайди
<vladgobelen> kde-base/kolourpaint потому что он в составе кде
<deniska> И что? Это повод писать программы по 140 мбайт? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты невнимательно читаешь видимо
<deniska> Прямо как в винде.
<deniska> Пейнтнет хочет 100 метров дотнетов, ага
<deniska> только вот дотнеты из коробки начиная с висты
<vladgobelen> deniska: он весит 854кб
<deniska> Синаптик сказал 146 метров потребуется (:
<vladgobelen> Ты не умеешь пользоваться синаптиком
<deniska> Нет, мне просто сам подход не нравится
<deniska> Писать программы так, что они требуют чёрте что
<vladgobelen> Нет. Просто ты не умеешь пользоваться системой, которую установил.
<vladgobelen> И не особо понимаешь как она работает.
<deniska> Да понимаю я. Как виндоус-лайт она работает (:
<deniska> (Только в последнее время уже не особо лайт)
<vladgobelen> Вот видишь. Как я и сказал.
<deniska> Пусть пейнт и весит мегабайт, но реально он сожрёт на диске 140. Все прелести динамической линковки (:
<vladgobelen> Юзай кде - будет жрать 800кб
<vladgobelen> Не хочешь - юзай аналоги
<deniska> Вот
<deniska> Это и есть недостаток линукса — де :3
<vladgobelen> Это его свойство.
<deniska> Не самое лучшее
<vladgobelen> в винде вообще альтернатив нет, к примеру
<vladgobelen> нет, одно из лучших
<vladgobelen> что хочешь то и юзаешь
<deniska> В винде нет де
<vladgobelen> Это один из ее недостатков
<vladgobelen> кстати есть вариант поставить на нее кде
<deniska> Зато пейнты в ней весят мало :3
<vladgobelen> но оно там работает так же как и все - плохо
<vladgobelen> deniska: Там не особо удачный пэинт. Функций маловато. Например масштабирование слабое
<vladgobelen> deniska: И весят они много. Они с собой требуют еще и гигабайты винапи
<deniska> У меня уже есть в системе Х11 и даже несколько графических тулкитов
<deniska> Что ещё авторам графредактора нужно?
<deniska> Чувствую, что если собрать колорпейнт статически, весить он будет метров 10
<deniska> (Правда глибц очень не умеет в статическую линковку)
<[Raiden]> Нужно отсутсвие глупого гпл и деньги.
<[Raiden]> или перекройка всег орынка, что бы даж с открытыми сорцами можно было заработать
<deniska> Линукс немного прямее винды, но я бы не стал называть его образцом дизайна архитектуры
<vladgobelen> deniska: Все просто. Не нужно нескольких тулкитов. Нужно понимать что ты делаешь, почему и как это работает. Вся проблема в прокладке между стулом и монитором.
<[Raiden]> Тоже верно. Нужен 1 апи, 1 тулкит, котоыре гарантированно будут
<deniska> Я не знаю что двигало авторами колорпейнта
<vladgobelen> Кому нужен?
<deniska> Когда они писали его в такой зависимости от кде.
<deniska> Видимо желание отгородиться от линукса :3
<[Raiden]> и ещё перенос меж длистрами тяжелый, т.к. версии либ разыне и не всегда совместимы и даже не всегда лежат одинаково
<deniska> [Raiden]: Это проблема динамической линковки
<deniska> Фундаментальная проблема современного софтостроенияю
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Иди на макось. Там единая система. Тебе даже скажут что ставить можно, а что нельзя. Все как тебе нравится
<deniska> Почему-то единственные, кто нынче хоть как-то рассуждает о размере включаемого в программу дерьма от третьих лиц — вебдевелоперы.
<[Raiden]> это фундаментальная проблема бардака и хаоса. В той же вре есть единсвенный дистр основной.
<deniska> Блин
<[Raiden]> фре*
<vladgobelen> потому она и потеряла даже сферу веб-серверов?
<vladgobelen> где когда-то была лидером
<deniska> Я хотел поговорить про фундаментальные вещи, а тут разводят про ейн де ейн дистрибутивен
<deniska> Вот чего такого есть в кделибс, чего нет в кути?
<[Raiden]> фундамент - юникс-лайк - уже смешно. в 21 веке ) Вот и поговорили.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Спроси у разработчиков.
<deniska> Кути весит 20 метров, кделибс 140
<vladgobelen> deniska: Тебя заставляют им пользоваться?
<deniska> [Raiden]: Юникс-лайк возможен как с динамической линковкой, так и без неё, к примеру
<deniska> vladgobelen: Но что-то же движет людьми, которые пишут с кделибс.
<vladgobelen> Кстати, юникс тоже помер..
<vladgobelen> deniska: Мне нравится их продукт вполне. И пока он работает - все хорошо.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Кстати. Их ДЕ - единственное рабочее на сегодняшний день.
<vladgobelen> Что тоже показательно..
<deniska> Мне не интересно почему люди этим пользуются, мне интересно почему программисты так пишут (:
<vladgobelen> Может потому что это правильно?
<deniska> Что правильно? Придумать 140 метров библиотек, единственная видимая функция которых — занимать место?
<vladgobelen> Ну, они выжили, остальные нет.
<deniska> И эти люди рассуждают о том, что в винде всё плохо :3
<vladgobelen> Если бы они писали фигню - не выжили бы.
<deniska> vladgobelen: kdelibs единственны в своём роде во всём линуксе
<vladgobelen> deniska: винда - это комерческий монополист.. там не важно как писать.. Плохо или хорошо - пофигу. Там даже фм в переходах между каталогами тупит по 30 секунд и никто не жалуется.
<vladgobelen> deniska: а вот у кде вполне были конкуренты и что с ними стало?
<deniska> Короче тут нет людей, которые могли бы объяснить смысл существования кделибс
<vladgobelen> Смысл в работе.
<vladgobelen> Оно работает
<artus> отжеш нафлудили
<deniska> Зачем нужен кделибс?
<vladgobelen> artus: Так и по теме никто не спрашивал пока)
<deniska> Человек работает с программами
<deniska> А не с кделибсом
<artus> типа пришоль рейден и начал продвигать в очередной раз кеды ? ))
<artus> vladgobelen,  :)
<vladgobelen> deniska: Да, человек работает с программами. Кде-либс позволяет программам работать.
<vladgobelen> artus: А кто такой рейден?
<deniska> Ранее упоминавшаяся хорошая программа gimp работает без кделибс
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ты бы еще колибриОС предложил.. Там самая расово правильная работа - с ассемблером
<deniska> Не понимаю зачем оно нужно колорпейнту, который явно будет попроще гимпа
<vladgobelen> deniska: О да. Зато гимп тянет с собой гтк. Оно мне нужно в системе?
<vladgobelen> и весит в сотни раз больше колорпейнта
<deniska> Гимп весит метров 30
<deniska> Колорпейнт 140
<artus> vladgobelen, а покажи ка чего колорпейнт то умеет
<vladgobelen> гимп тянет с собой гтк)
<vladgobelen> artus: простейшие графические функции
<deniska> Ну, 30 метров вместе с гтк, 140 метров вместе с кделибс
<vladgobelen> deniska: Кделибс у меня уже есть, а гтк нету
<deniska> Вот одна вещь, которую писатели ПО почему-то плохо осознают
<artus> vladgobelen, http://vimeo.com/6143607
<deniska> Каждый раз, когда ты делаешь #include <дерьмо.h>, import дерьмо или ещё как-нибудь ввязываешься в зависимость от библиотеки, то эта библиотека становится частью твоей программы
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2244.png
<artus> vladgobelen, вот когда в колорпейнте покажеш мне такое же видео, тогда и сравнивай вес и остальное с гимпом )
<deniska> И глупо рассматривать программу без неё
<deniska> Потому что без библиотеки она тупо не работает
<vladgobelen> artus: Не я начал сравнивать вес. Мне вообще на него пофигу)
<vladgobelen> artus: просто для моих задачь гимп тяжеловат..
<vladgobelen> задач*
<deniska> Вот помимо прочего колоурпейнт хочет либкдевебкит5
<vladgobelen> хм.. я туплю
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, ты на роутере поднял иксы и в них сидиш?
<deniska> (не считая того, что вебкит уже есть в моей системе)
<vladgobelen> artus: Я забыл как правильно писать слово "задач" оО
<deniska> Зачем графредактору биндинги к движку веббраузера?
<artus> такая страшная нехватка ресурсов чтоль
<vladgobelen> artus: о_О всмысле на роутере?
<shenmue> зодач
<shenmue> всем пыщ =)
<deniska> Либплазма о_О
<vladgobelen> artus: Я про функционал. Мне хватает функционала колорпеинта. Не нужно никаких слоев и прочего.\
<deniska> Это же вообще движок для рисования виджетов на рабстоле
<deniska> Фонон, это же вроде аналог гстримера, зачем оно всё редактору?
<artus> vladgobelen, ну если тебе гимп тяжеловат, то видать ты вообще на музейных експонатах работаеш, иль самая навароченая машинка у тя с параметрами робеспьерипи , так чтоль? vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> artus: вот когда я помню редактировал карты 20000х20000 пикселей - тогда да, юзал гимп
<artus> vladgobelen, ну так если тебе не нужно, чего тогда так нервничать то? )))
<vladgobelen> artus: Я выше написал) Тяжеловат - в плане функциональности
<vladgobelen> она в нем лишняя для меня
<vladgobelen> artus: А разве я нервничал?
<deniska> А использовал бы колорпейнт статическую линковку, фонон бы ему не был нужен (:
<vladgobelen> artus: Просто мне начали доказывать что колорпеинт слишком тяжелый и нужно зачем то юзать гимп вместо него
<artus> vladgobelen, эммм, ога, не куплю машинку, тяжеловата в плане функциональности, 2 педали, зачем мне тормоз, куча передач, нафиг ненужно, дайте одну и тапку в пол ...
<scratchx[x]> как создать еще одну панель? (gnome-panel)
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты сравниваешь разные вещи.
<artus> нет, не разные
<artus> vladgobelen, как инструмент может быть тяжеловатым в плане функциональности?
<vladgobelen> artus: Открой гимп и сравни функционал. Зачем мне слои, кучи кистей? Инструменты все эти
<deniska> artus: например С++ тяжёл в плане функциональности
<vladgobelen> мне нужно простейшее, оно есть в колорпеинте
<deniska> Причём в прямом смысле (:
<artus> deniska, тык может инструмент не по задаче то?
<deniska> artus: я ещё не видел задачу, для которой с++ был бы хорош
<artus> можно и отверткой гвозди закручивать, и шурупы молотком забивать ...
<deniska> Ну не считая искуственной задачи создания рабочих мест (:
<vladgobelen> artus: Представь что тебе нужно отпилить кусок дсп. Ты возьмешь бензопилу или обычную?
<artus> vladgobelen, я возьму лобзик, ага, ибо пилить ручной дсп - нафиг надо
<deniska> Аналогии такие аналогии :3
<vladgobelen> artus: А если насчет машин - я взял велосипед и не парю себе мозги.
<vladgobelen> artus: А причем тут лобзик? Бензопилу бери
<artus> vladgobelen, могу и бензо)
<vladgobelen> А зачем?
<artus> vladgobelen, лисапедки если че тоже как бе - региды, хардтейл, двухподвес, и тормоза от механики и до гидры, и у каждого свое предназначение)) ток вот на ситибайке ну если случится нифига не комфортно с асфальта сьежать)
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.velosklad.ru/velosipedy/bike/7684/corvus-siesta/ вот он моя няшка...
<vladgobelen> со скоростями от 2 до 6 от братьев китайцев и полу-рабочими тормозами
<artus> ставь планетарку и будет те счастье)
<vladgobelen> зато стоил всего 6300
<chosen_one> нуууу.учитывая тематику канала - переход на обсуждение велосипедов был закономерен
<artus> vladgobelen, зbмой бу трек люминевый вышел бы :D
<vladgobelen> artus: пущай работает пока.. я другое хочу.. сейчас попробую найти
<artus> пашли на канал дроида офтопить :D
<artus> ато чето как то разошлись тут флудить)
<deniska> Кстати об андроиде
<deniska> В андроиде браузер, к примеру, при выборе файла запускает ФАЙЛМЕНЕДЖЕР
<deniska> настоящий и тот, который установлен
<deniska> а в линуксе что?
<deniska> Унылый огрызок, запиленный в текущем тулките
<deniska> Вот в андроиде я понимаю ДЕ
<artus> deniska, #android-ru вот туда давай заходи
<deniska> А в линуксе пшик, просто пытаются реализовать набор программ на все случаи жизни (:
<artus> vladgobelen, и ты заходи) там бум флудить)
<deniska> Ни о какой интеграции речи не идёт
<deniska> artus: в порядке эксперимента захожу
<deniska> ээ
<deniska> Там людей меньше, чем игр под линукс (:
<artus> да тут 80% статисты)
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.powerbikes.ru/p-pw_hexagon_x4-mod-bionx_250_s/
<artus> vladgobelen, го на дроид
<tacirus> Привет. есть ли возможность настроить Nautilus, так чтобы при автозапуске этого приложения в его окне сразу открывали в тэбах определенные папки?
<zgr> ефс
<zgr> tar
<zgr> chosen_one:
<zgr> упс, извинясюсь. tacirus нету. Как вариант в юнити alt + `
<zgr> tacirus: определенные папки можно сделать quicklist'ами
<tacirus> zgr: то есть?
<tacirus> в панели справа?
<tacirus> ну в той что слева то есть
<zgr> да, по щелчку правой кнопкой по иконке наутилуса будет список с нужными тебе папками
<tagezi> всем привет )
<chosen_one> tagezi: ну здравствуй
<stepan_> здравствуйте. прошу помощи - http://paste.pro/5156272. суть - драйвера ati установлены, ошибок нет, но fgl_glxgears считает fps и выводит черный экран, если мышкой дергать и ресайзить окно с шестеренками - они появляются и видно как они двигаются, если окно отпустить - все
<stepan_> замирает (только шестеренки видны).
<deniska> stepan_: какой оконный менеджер?
<chosen_one> тээээкс. ктож из владельцев ати может быть жив вечером воскресенья...
<chosen_one> [Raiden]: у тя не ати?
<deniska> У меня ати
<[Raiden]> не, давно уже нет
<deniska> уже вторая по счёту
<deniska> и у меня традиционно всё нормально, поэтому я не знаю как тут что исправить :3
<stepan_> kde
<deniska> то есть kwin?
<stepan_> Qt: 4.8.1
<stepan_> KDE: 4.9.00
<stepan_> KWin: 4.9.00
<chosen_one> [Raiden]: вот расскажи ему, как в кедах дрова ставить.вспомни молодость
<deniska> Кстати я позавчера весь день протрахался с атишной картой под шиндошс. Заработали только дрова с сайта производителя ноутбука (:
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<deniska> В линуксе всё пучком, нехт нехт нехт инсталл (:
<[Raiden]> sudo jockey-kde
<stepan_> да делал уже и так, и по всякому. работают драйвера, ноут греется, фпс считается....
<chosen_one> stepan_: как вариант - снимай нафиг свои каталисты и ставь вот эти вот дрова http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/07/quicktip-updated-and-optimized-graphics.html
<deniska> давным давно
<deniska> во времена 10.04
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> 8.04
<deniska> жоки мне всё запорол
<shenmue> это судьба
<stepan_> через систему-драйвера тоже ставил, но не работает почему-то. и пытался apt-get fglrx fglrx-amdcccle - тогда вообще через fglrxinfo - gallium mesa
<shenmue> ати такое ати
<chosen_one> deniska: а прикинь, однажды 95 венда сломала мне документик. давно это было. с тех пор я боюсь всех вендов, что они сломают мне документы
<deniska> руками всё нормально встало
<stepan_> может строчку какую-то прописать в xrog.conf? просто все ж вроде работает, и шестеренки видно... если окно крутить :(
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide  - так как там должно работать.
<deniska> chosen_one: я три релиза не пользовался графическими установщиками с тех пор, как у меня на бете 10.04
<deniska> при установке на внешний хард для экспериментов
<deniska> упал графический установщик
<deniska> stepan_: скорее всего проблемы с оконным менеджером
<deniska> попробуй композитинг в нём отключить
<stepan_> deniska: спасибо, поменял xrender на opengl в эффектах - все работает
<toxa> Всем привет :) подскажите под ubuntu приложения для удобной сортировки и хранения фотографий
<toxa> есть куча перемешеных папочек и в некоторых фотографии повторяются, как их перегрупировать и выкинуть дубликаты?
<toxa> названия могут не совпадать
<shenmue> этот
<shenmue> как его там
<[Raiden]> в верссии с юнити вроде идёт шотвелл
<shenmue> чорт забыл... =(
<shenmue> точно шотвелл !! =)
<[Raiden]> gthumb ещё может быть. И на qt - digiKam
<[Raiden]> больше не знаю
<shenmue> а раньше другой был на моно написанный. собстно он вместе с либмоно покидал мой хард сразу же
<[Raiden]> последняя единсвенная опенсорс программа умеющая распознавать лица.
<[Raiden]> остальыне пионерские поделки с кодом в 2 раза меньше +-
<[Raiden]> как и почти всё на гтк (простите если что).
<[Raiden]> исходного окда меньше всмысле
<[Raiden]> я не смог удержаться )
<ghabit> Ребята, мне нужна помощь.  Похоже у меня не работает /etc/rc.local
<ghabit> как мне команду в автозагрузку залепить? sleep 60 && service minidlna force-reload
<[Raiden]> в виде скрипта оформи и впиши туда же перед эксит 0 и после имени скрипта &
<[Raiden]> а ваще не знаю.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34596
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<wapmorgan> через /etc/rc.local запускаю некоторый мониторый, который при {под,отк}ключении наушников через amixer направляет звук в нужное место.
<wapmorgan> хочется ещё и уведомлялки через notify-send.
<wapmorgan> пробовал тупо в скрипте использовать notify-send - не отображается, видимо, из-за юзера. прописывал DISPLAY - опять ничего
<wapmorgan> как такое оповещение можно запилить?
<wapmorgan> * ... запускаю некоторый монитор , который ...
<Kyshtynbai> !imagemagick
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='imagemagick'
<Kyshtynbai> Хто умеет делать батчь ресайз с сохранение соонтношения сторон, а?
<icapusta> Всем привет!
<icapusta> Весь мозг себе сьел , поднял таки Unrealircd поднял anope , но блин эти гады ползучие не линкуются
<icapusta> Как бы понять вообще есть линк между этими двумя серверами или может совет кто дельный даст
<[Raiden]> форум попробуй и не только убунтовский.
<icapusta> Ок , коли Raiden про форум сказал , надо идти на форум )
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Onkeltem> Народ, у меня такая вот трабла с новым компом (и двумя мониторами, хотя не знаю важно ли это) - вконтакте когда видео на полный экран делаешь, то оно как бы открывается так, что на том экране, на котором я открыл его, я вижу его левую половину, а пÑ
<Kyshtynbai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Onkeltem> Народ, у меня такая вот трабла с новым компом (и двумя мониторами, хотя не знаю важно ли это) - вконтакте когда видео на полный экран делаешь, то
<Onkeltem> оно как бы открывается так, что на том экране, на котором я открыл его, я вижу его левую половину, а правой вообще нет
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: ty
<Kyshtynbai> а?
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<icapusta> Onkeltem: проблема с Flash
<icapusta> если открыть flash проигрыватель в одтельном окне есть возможность что расятнет на два монитора , но это для истинных ценителей
<zgr> !seen
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<zgr> жаль :(
<NoOova> !апорт
<NoOova> !aport
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aport'
<NoOova> всем приве
<NoOova> есть ли под убунту\линукс приложение чтобы из нескольких одинаковых фоток получать одну но с меньшим количеством шумов
<NoOova> под венду есть PhotoAcute
<[Raiden]> а тут придется прикупить фотик получше
<NoOova> я надеяюлся фоткать нокией старенькой сразу сериями
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> штук по 20
<[Raiden]> ну может и есть чего
<Kyshtynbai> В настоящее время Picasa не поддерживается для вашей операционной системы
<Kyshtynbai> скотозавры
<Kyshtynbai> Что есть типа неё, с редактором и огранизацией фото? Шовтел не предлагать ;)
<NoOova> а чем шотвел не нравится?
<Kyshtynbai> я его если честно мало поюзал, может и понравится, щас буду пробовать
<Kyshtynbai> но раньше пикаса-то была
<Kyshtynbai> под убунту
<Kyshtynbai> у меня стояла, на десятке чтоль
<mva> нативной никогда не было
<mva> была с забандленным вайном
<mva> но потом гугл задолбало это дело
<Kyshtynbai> дада, с вайном была
<Kyshtynbai> но не глючила ни разу
<Kyshtynbai> эс фар эс ай ремембер. А вот какие вьюеры есть быстрые? Eye of gnome не нравицца, gwenview не нравится
 * mva нравится gwenview, другое даже нет желания пробовать
<mva> алсо, display и коробки с imagemagick
<mva> быстрее некуда
<mva> :Р
<mva> *из коробки
<[Raiden]> моя основная смотрелка в лине сча тоже гвен. Но это ближе к смотрелки. А импорт с фотика и база это будет ближе к digikam
<mva> у них движок один, так-то
<[Raiden]> там ещё kipi plugins есть , добавляющие некоторый функционал.
<[Raiden]> угу, сча это всё сильно интегрировано )
<mva> алсо, Kyshtynbai, если очень хочется пикасу — ставь хром с плагином Picasa
<mva> ;)
<[Raiden]> это 1 из фишек кде. Например в арк можно просмотреть фб2, т.к. он имеет некоторую интеграцию с окуляром - смотрелкой всяких книг-документов,
<[Raiden]> в целом, хороший гуи и должен быть сильно интегрированным. Состоять не из кусочков которые сами по себе
<[Raiden]> а из взаимодействующих
<[Raiden]> .
<Kyshtynbai> пасиб
<[Raiden]> меня опять понесло )
<[Raiden]> убег в другой чат
<Kyshtynbai> а вот кто шотвел юзает? Как там сделать штоб не по "событиям", а по диреткориям слева фото были рассортированы
<Kyshtynbai> что-то не пойму
<Kyshtynbai> Ага, понятно. Судя по гуглу, пока - никак).
<tagezi> а есть что-нибуль типа kdenlive только не жрущее так процесорное время?
<mva> нет
<mva> ну, точнее, только жутко профессиональный софт, жрущий вместо этого GPU
<mva> ;)
<mva> и жутко платный
<[Raiden]> другие редакторы есть в общем-то.
<tagezi> ) блин, вот так всегла
<[Raiden]> но лучше может и нету, из бесплатных
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну вот в данном случа мне функционал нравиться
<tagezi> но проц.. такое ощущение что он корпус сейчас поплавит, и это просто при сборке файлика
<[Raiden]> вот скоро h265 появится ...
<[Raiden]> b ,eltim ;lfn md 2 hfpf ljkmit xnj ,s bv gj;fnm
<[Raiden]> и будешь ждат ьв 2 раза  дольше что бы им пожать
<[Raiden]> качество зато выше )
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/644315/e862aebe
<tagezi> да, и память грузин как низнаю что (
<baronos> память у грузин другая  какая то?)
<tagezi> грузит )
<tagezi> очипятки, блин )
<baronos> да не, полюбому у грузин память инная :D
<tagezi> нормальная у них память..  а я сардельками в клаву тыкаю не думая ))
<Kyshtynbai> армяне лучше чем грузины. - Ну чем???! Чем они лучше???!! - Чем грузины. Навеяло.
<tagezi> вопрос: )))
<tagezi> какие опенсорс проекты сделали русские, не считая переводов дистрибутивов?
 * tagezi надеется, что все просто спят )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: nginx, 7zip, mc
<vladgobelen> tagezi: SK1
<tagezi> vladgobelen: спасибо
<_d4vid> роса линух
<tagezi> а то я начал растраиваться уже )
<_d4vid> роза линукс
<tagezi> что такое роза линукс?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: ты еще антивирус попова вспомни
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> ROSA is a Russian company developing a variety of Linux-based solutions. Its flagship product, ROSA Desktop, is a Mandriva-based distribution featuring a highly customised KDE desktop and a number of modifications designed to enhance the user-friendliness of the working environment.
<vladgobelen> tagezi: когда умерла мандрива, ее труп отпинали в россию, где ее теперь пытаются воскресить российские некрофилы
<vladgobelen> *некроманты
<vladgobelen> tagezi: тобишь это лучше даже не упоминать
<vladgobelen> tagezi: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calculate_Linux
<_d4vid> но мне нравится магеиа2 хоть я и не решился растатся с убунтой
<vladgobelen> а вот это реально хороший проект
<tagezi> круто ) про мандриву я слышал... но о усопших лучше хорошо )
<vladgobelen> если уж смотреть по дистрибутивам
<_d4vid> алтлинукс также русский проект
<tagezi> да, я с него начинал
<vladgobelen> угу..
<vladgobelen> я к несчастью тоже
<vladgobelen> ой
<_d4vid> ^^
<tagezi> надеюсь тоже будет там же где и мандрива )
<vladgobelen> Вру. Я начинал с АСП
<vladgobelen> пол года фряхи, которые были после винды не в счет
<tagezi> хотя его вроде сейчас пропихивают как русский линь для гос предприятий
<vladgobelen> tagezi: его даже сертифицировали
<vladgobelen> правда стоит он дороже винды теперь
<_d4vid> сейчас розу пихают везде
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: ее кажется тоже сертифицировали
<_d4vid> да
<vladgobelen> но про ее цену не знаю
<tagezi> ну значит умрут скоро
<vladgobelen> но думаю тоже не дешевле
<tagezi> если нет больше в свободном доступе, нафига они нужны
<vladgobelen> tagezi: есть
<_d4vid> а что? вот убунта тоже есть бизнес версия
<tagezi> хлтя дебиан в питере продают в магазинах по 4 тысячи
<vladgobelen> но ты в банках, школах, больницах и прочих предприятиях где нужно работать с личными даными людей _не имеешь права_ использовать не сертифицированные ОС
<vladgobelen> tagezi: например убунту ставить нельзя
<_d4vid> ну сертификат ведь бумажка
<vladgobelen> винда сертифицированная по высшей категории - ее можно даже в В/Ч и вообще где угодно
<vladgobelen> собственно ее там и юзают
<vladgobelen> не совсем
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: ты путаешь с лицензией
<tagezi> ладно.. россия всегда была такая.. пару единиц нормальных людей, остальные нормальные пока деньги не замоячили на горизонте (
<vladgobelen> сек, найду
<tagezi> кто-нибудь САПР для текстильной промышленности под линуху?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: http://www.fstec.ru/_docs/doc_3_3_003.htm
<vladgobelen> вот
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: http://www.fstec.ru/_docs/doc_3_3_010.htm
<vladgobelen> и вот
<_d4vid> ок спасибо
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а какие требования?
<tagezi> что-то типа optitex нужно, можно попроще, но очень желателен маникен
<vladgobelen> понятно) хз
<tagezi> там требования, ну инструмент удобный под выкройки... в оптитексе там вообще много наворотов, типа он куски на ткань отимаотно раскладывает
<tagezi> а необходимо, инструмент под выкройки, маникен, и чтобы распечатать можно было
<only_you> Всем привет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как восстановить пароль на freenode. Ну то есть, как ключик на мыло чтобы прислали
<[Raiden]> опять интервью про гном. Зачастили.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34614
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ вкусно
<shenmue> и тут такой неожиданный ПЫЩ!!
<shenmue> only_you маны про ирц читай
<icapusta> Пыщь , что , то в ушах шипит , пщщщщщ, где то рядом шипит , пщщщщ - неужто чайник кипит ? Пщщщщщ , из ушей пар , мозг превратился в отвар..
<icapusta> Пщщщ по комнате пар!
 * icapusta никто меня не хвалит , пойду дальше кипятить серое вещество
<[Raiden]> Для перетаскивания файлов туда-сюда он и сейчас годится, но и только.
<[Raiden]> с этой фразой из интервью про наутилус я согласен
<icapusta> [Raiden]: это кому последнее сообщение ?  Судя по всему у меня сообщения не доходят половина...
<[Raiden]> это не кому-то конкретно. Это про http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34614
<icapusta> О вопрос знактокам , в каких дистрибутивах Linux систем Gnome идет как иксы по умолчанию
<shenmue> в любом где есть такие слова как iso gnome скачать бесплатно торрент =)
<shenmue> всем спок
<[Raiden]> icapusta: в федоре любят гном, в опенсусе выбрать можно  и есть лайв. А так в общем-то везде есть кроме убунты. Есть вроде неофиц сборки с гномом на сд
<[Raiden]> в дебиане решили по дефолту предлогать хфце...
<icapusta> Спасибо за расширенный ответ
<vladgobelen> icapusta: смотря что гномом считать
<vladgobelen> icapusta: классический гном2 умер. Наследника как такового нет пока.
<vladgobelen> в некоторых дистрибутивах есть форки по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> гном = гном3
<vladgobelen> ну.. он еще недоделан
<[Raiden]> я думаю и не будет ) 10+ лет протролили с гном2, теперь по новой.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: хз
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: В кальке он выглядит очень даже неплохо.. Но всеравно недоделки видны сразу
<icapusta> тьфу , наконец запустил анопе+Unrealircd , и как оказывается все просто и логично , но блин столько страниц ришлось прочитать ужас
<icapusta> всем спокойно ночи!
<[Raiden]> сн
<tagezi> да, пора басенки
<tagezi> всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<Alagos> Доброе утро, страна =)
<Alagos> Прям шутка в стиле "не очень" получилась. "Сегодня замечательный день...  Не очень".
<brestows> народ кто нить юзает в продакшене zabbix или что-то подобное для мониторинга ? интересует именно мониторинг большого кол-ва серверов (over 500)
<AlexGluck> я юзал для 150 рабочих станции и 10 серверов
<brestows> спровлялся ?
<AlexGluck> да, никаких глюков не было
<AlexGluck> 2-5% от интел кор7
<brestows> просто что то глючит он не справляется
<brestows> при 750 серверах :(
<AlexGluck> база на том же серве?
<AlexGluck> 750 в локалке все?
<AlexGluck> мож на сети задержки?
<brestows> нет по сети проблем нет, ложится от количества параметров которое надо мониторить
<AlexGluck> камень какой и база где лежит?
<brestows> просто смотри 750 сероверов 5-7 параментров мониторинга и того > 5000 параметров обработай
<AlexGluck> 160 систем и на каждом больше 12 параметров никаких лагов
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> ладно буду копать смотреть
<AlexGluck> посмотри узкое место либо диск либо бд
<AlexGluck> либо тригер какой то лагает
<AlexGluck> забикс проц грузит у тебя?
<AlexGluck> если проц ниже в районе 3-10 и < значит тригеры смотри
<Alagos> Аццкие админы собрались :-)
<AlexGluck> алагос что я не так говорю?
<brestows> Алагос есть замечания ? выссказывай :)
<AlexGluck> пёрнул и свалил
<AlexGluck> всгда так на канале:(
<Alagos> Та не, я просто по доброму вам завидую :-)
<Alagos> Во времена когда у меня было желание админить - я пошёл на свою голову в гос. структуру - на этом желание админить пропало :-)
<AlexGluck> Админить это круто
<brestows> народ еще вопрос через  syslog можно как то получать данные об нагрузке на CPU
<brestows> ?
<AlexGluck> в теории да
<AlexGluck> а нафиг те?
<brestows> ну так :)
<brestows> идеи лезут в голову :)
<AlexGluck> шелл который снимает нагрузку и отправляет через демон
<AlexGluck> ты из варгейминга?
<_d4vid> ky..
<AlexGluck> ку
<brestows> AlexGluck: Я ?
<brestows> нет
<brestows> я скромный сисадмин в хостинг конторе )
<AlexGluck> понятно
<AlexGluck> через сислог не советую
<brestows> почему ?
<AlexGluck> сислог нагрузку даёт почему то
<brestows> на хосте ? или на серваке который эти данные собирает ?:
<AlexGluck> на серваке
<brestows> так сервак будет предназначен только для сбора syslog
<AlexGluck> уж лучше забикс переделать
<AlexGluck> он по сути аналогичную фичу творит
<AlexGluck> толька нагрузка меньше
<brestows> ладно тут надо еще и тестить все :( вот не легкая у нас судьба
<[Raiden]> Сча смотрел чемпионат мира по спортивной хотьбе на 20км. Выйграл Саша Иванов из Мордовии. Обошел чемпиона мира из китая.
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> райден ты грибочки нашёл?
<AlexGluck> тебя плющит?
<[Raiden]> Нет, а ты спорт смотришь после грибочков?
<AlexGluck> я грибочки не ем
<[Raiden]> А ник навевает )
<AlexGluck> я лучше переконфигурирую ядро:)
<andrex> !rules > AlexGluck
<ubuntuhelp> AlexGluck, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> В общем это первая золотая РФ в этом чемпионате 2013.
<AlexGluck> андрекс райдену ты правила не скинул, он вне правил?
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> !rules > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<andrex> AlexGluck, доволен?
<[Raiden]> Я заслуженный флудер. К тому же всёравно тихо было и событие хорошее.
<AlexGluck> В качестве информирования о моём нике. http://www.babla.ru/%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9/glueck
<andrex> вот жумла дура, уже 2514 а не понемает что 14 больше 6 и требует 256)
<AlexGluck> Алекс — сокращённый вариант имени Александр. Такое сокращение наиболее распространено в Северной Америке и Европе.
<AlexGluck> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80
<andrex> вот и че мне с табой делать ?
<AlexGluck> Я всего лишь оповестил рускоязычных пользователей на вопрос о моём нике, более я флудить не собираюсь.
<AlexGluck> Прошу великодушно простить
<tagezi> andrex: не верь ему)
<AlexGluck> наткнулся на интересную статью http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/profile-sync-daemon.html кто пользовался аналогичным решением?
<Alagos> AlexGluck: я вот тоже до такого значения не догадался =)
<AlexGluck> Меня больше привлекает связь с Кристофом Глюком http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%BA,_%D0%9A%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%84_%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B4
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а смысл? Поставь себе SSD и забудь об этом =)
<AlexGluck> а ты про статью
<Alagos> Ога
<AlexGluck> не, есть разница между озу и ссд. во втором случае ограниченый ресурс записи из-за браузера сказывается в 85% случаев
<AlexGluck> и ссд выходит из строя в течении года
<Alagos> andrex: у меня выработалась на неё аллергия уже давно, а после работы в саппорте специализированного хостинга для joomla - она еще сильнее усилилась. Предпочитаю теперь WordPress =)
<AlexGluck> я это проходил уже
<[Raiden]> если за ссд не следить, то лет 5 оно всёравно проживёт
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а то что на SSD 3 года гарантии тебя не смущает? =)
<[Raiden]> Самсунг кстати делает интересные ссд. У них там всё своё и контроллер и память. Другие обычн оиспользуют марвел и ещё пару варианту контроллера.
<AlexGluck> Нет, не смущает. Гарантию производители разную дают да и опыт за последние 3 года говорит что если озу в достатке почему бы не заюзать. Правда я такую фичу ставил на винде 7
<[Raiden]> то что в статье я делал в ручную из nvgac b hcbyr
<AlexGluck> за последние 3 года только 1 из 10 прожил более 2х лет и это мне о многом говорит
<[Raiden]> тмпфс и рсинк
<[Raiden]> У меня весь профиль фф лежал в рам
<[Raiden]> но особой разницы небыло
<AlexGluck> да можно и вручную там написано, но когда у тебя есть утилита которая всё упрощает, "зачем платить больше"
<AlexGluck> я всегда профиль скайпа и браузера на отдельный хард переношу и если есть возможность делаю рамдиск
<AlexGluck> линукс мне нравиться как раз за счёт гибкости и если юзать зрам то можно хоть всю систему в озу отправить и это крайне круто в плане быстродействия. Допустим собрали вы комп и воткнули туда кор7 и 128! Гб озу почему бы не заюзать рамдиск или зр
<AlexGluck> Ещё 7 лет назад я столкнулся с проблемой недостаточной пропускной способности дисковой системы, и за 7 лет появились возможности рамдисков и ссд до этого только рейд спасал
<AlexGluck> сейчас развитие каналов дисковой подсистемы достигли такого уровня что это потрясает воображение
<AlexGluck> pci-e ссд со скорость чтения и записи в 1.2 гигабайта в секунду! такой скорости хватит любому отдельно взятому человеку
<[Raiden]> 640кб хватит для всех (с)
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<AlexGluck> я не говорю что 1.2Гб/с хватит навсегда, я говорю что в ближайшие пару лет одному человеку такой скорости дисковой подсистемы хватит на все его задачи
<tagezi> кактолько четверть пользователей перейдёт на эту систуму, программисты придумают программу которая будет всё это тормазить )
<nF0rc3r> Хай, не подскажите где лежат темы экрана приветствия для kde 4.x, почему-то чепез настройки нету кнопки открыть файл ?
<Alagos> !ubuntu | nF0rc3r
<ubuntuhelp> nF0rc3r: Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<AlexGluck> алагос он хочет поставить новую тему
<Alagos> AlexGluck: но для кедов, не для юнити
<AlexGluck> нфорсер тебе нужен логон скрин для лайтдм
<AlexGluck> ой туплю
<nF0rc3r> у меня есть тема, куда ее закинуть что бы она появилась в настройках не знаю
<AlexGluck> экран приветствия это логон скрин для кдм
<AlexGluck> /usr/share/kdm/apps/kdm/theme
<AlexGluck> как то так кажется
<AlexGluck> и изменить тему кдм можно через /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc кажется
<tagezi> nF0rc3r: тут нужен [Raiden]
<AlexGluck> зачем?
<tagezi> он жаэе если не знает, то знает где найти )
<AlexGluck> так я написал
<tagezi> даже*
<AlexGluck> я как раз ща кдм к крысе прикручиваю
<nF0rc3r> закинул пока сюда /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<tagezi> AlexGluck: тоесть теперь ещё можно и к тебе отправлять по вопросам кде? )
<AlexGluck> та папка была?
<AlexGluck> не кде не ставлю только кдм
<tagezi> AlexGluck: ты его пересобрал с другими зависимостями?
<AlexGluck> я все зависимости поставил
<AlexGluck> пару сотен метров на диске есть а систему не грузят они
<tagezi> *спасибо
<tagezi> =)
<AlexGluck> за что?
<tagezi> ну ты же ему помог, кажеться )
<AlexGluck> надеюсь да
<AlexGluck> нфорсер заработало?
<AlexGluck> у меня заработало:)
<AlexGluck> Мне кажется надо поспать:(
<[Raiden]> Я с улицы только пришел. Челу выше не нужен был путь д опапки, темы для кдм ставятся в настройках системы, атм есть кнопка устанвоить новую тему.
<[Raiden]> Наверное он пришел из гнома, нгде средств установки тем не осталось )
<AlexGluck> я из крысы пришёл и у меня не было средств для установки темы
<AlexGluck> поэтому я свой способ и описал
<[Raiden]> Затопило бабульку... http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/08/12/blagoveschensk/#0
<AlexGluck> Мы с другом обсуждаем цвет какашек, кто нибудь желает присоедениться?:)
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> вот и я ему говорю что тема не очень
<AlexGluck> хотя обсуждение фикалий это в канал виндоуса:)
<[Raiden]> Хорошая идея. В смысле сюда не обязательно это писать
<AlexGluck> ну я лучше с вами поболтаю о патче кде под фрибсд чем с ним о его теме
<andrex> @voice AlexGluck
<andrex> иди проспись
<AlexGluck> ок:(
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/GIMP+iceberg+%281920x1080%29?content=159947
<tagezi> AlexGluck: вот я тебе говорил что правильно послать с этим вопросом к райдену )
<[Raiden]> Не, ну так тоже можно
<[Raiden]> вообще 2-3 темы есть есть в репах. Любой мог бы подсмотреть папку в инфе о пакете
<tagezi> люди придумывали, старались, нафига городить велосипед кастыльный?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> Хех, канал умер походу)))
<tagezi> молчат,баяться андрекса )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/106552936856508662153/posts/Z6TMwB96xAh
<[Raiden]> андройд понимает экст2 на микросд картах?
<[Raiden]> никто не в курсе?
<tagezi> не, я не в курсе.. я только с дебианом и убунтой дружу
<tagezi> http://proekt-obrazovanie.ru/s-miru-po-nitke/243-eko-art-risynki-i-nadpisi-mhom
<baronos> Незнаю у меня карты некуда вставлять))
<[Raiden]> У тебя всё та же лыжа или что-то новое?
<AlexGluck> дройд 4 понимает ехт2,3,4
<baronos> У меня нексус 4 типа лыжа новее)))
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер! Ни кто не решился на покупку Ubuntu Edge? Хотелось бы его на витринах увидить. Это огромный прорыв будет.А то в андроиде ядро спрятали от всех. Многие даже не знают ,что это линукс
<artus> не будет эджа, раслабся
<[Raiden]> МОжет быть потому он и популярен.
<Philipp2007> Ну Я хоть и вырос но в хорошие сказки верю )) Почему не будет???
<artus> патаму что мало гиков повелось и денех забашляло на замануху)
<Philipp2007> Это будет первенец.  )) потом lустановка linux на телефон будет плевым делом ))
<[Raiden]> Слово линукс имеет слишком много значений.
<[Raiden]> если говорить о десктопном линуксе, то он на телефоне не особо нужен, а если о разработанном для телефона, то их  как минимум 3 уже есть и без убунты
<[Raiden]> андройд, миго\маемо и клоны и фаерфокс ос
<Philipp2007> Эх вот на маемо я не попал. Не смог купить нокию N900. Три года о ней мечал.
<[Raiden]> У тебя ещё может быть шанс. Самсунг Тизен основан на миго-маемо. Но я бы рекомендовал андройд )
<Philipp2007> Ну поэксперементировать хочется. Хотя кроме андроида пока хорошей альтернативы не вижу
<[Raiden]> Не особо и нужна. Андройды вполне конкурируют между собой на рынке ) Я даже сомневаюсь что  фаерфокс кому-то будет интересен.
<[Raiden]> С однйо стороны сделать ещё 1 ос для ниши дешевых смартов - хорошая идея. А с другой - андройд можно и за 3 т.р. купить.
<[Raiden]> куда дешевле
<Philipp2007> Андроид подкупает своей универсальностью. Собираюсь себе приобретать медиацентр, кроме андроида ни чего не расматриваю.
<[Raiden]> у каноникал есть концепт в котором телефон заменяет в случае экрана и  клавы десктоп.
<[Raiden]> вот это возможно кому-то и надо. Может быть как энтерплайз десктоп\ переносной десктоп для работы
<[Raiden]> но далеко  не всем.
<[Raiden]> т.е. идея может и отличная. Но нужна малому количеству людей и далеко не полетит, пока в телефон не влезит  современный топовый писи и тб 5 места.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Philipp2007> Подкупает то что и на компе и на телефоне одна платформа. Хотя сейчас можно работать в облаке и с планшета и с телефона и с компа.
<[Raiden]> Можно было бы сделать просто мод андройда с расцветкой от каноникал и своим шеллом и наладить удобную интеграцию и синхронизацию с десктопной  убунтой.
<[Raiden]> Вот это может быть и взлетело бы
<[Raiden]> хотя кто знает )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: медиацент на андройде?
 * tagezi пошёл искать флаг и медальку )
<Philipp2007> tagezi: да. http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/408692
<tagezi> дада, у меня тесть с таким мучается
 * tagezi пошёл искать гвоздик для медальки )
<Philipp2007> tagezi: В чем проблемы?
<[Raiden]> мне тоже интересно.
<[Raiden]> там видеокарта как в моём телефоне. )
<[Raiden]> И пока с видео особых проблем небыло
<tagezi> не, ну видео попялить и мп3 погонять нормально, бюджетненько так.. но сетку организовать там уже будет проблемма.. всмысле дрова есть и даже интерфейс вроде гдето есть, но кривой и не работает
<Philipp2007> Удобен тем что можно смотреть видео с соц.сетей. Любой плеер поставить.  И обновить софт. А у отца asus стоит. Так ютуб уже не пашет . Чето с  серверами поменяли все пропало
<tagezi> asus?
<Kyshtynbai> Ну ты понимаешь, я думаю, что видео с соцсетей - это вопрос времени?
<Philipp2007> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/262708
<Philipp2007> Да не скоро еще фильмы из контакта уберут
<[Raiden]> Да я думаю вообще не уберут. Или уберут часть.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну, взял фигню.. мало что на ней написано
<Philipp2007> Ну он сам выбрал. Теперь или с флешки или из локалки фильмы смотрит.
<tagezi> http://www.asus.com/ru/Desktops/
<tagezi> вот из этого нужно выбирать
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ставишь себе убунту и смотришь в нормальном качестве что хочешь
<Philipp2007> ТОже норм варриант
<tagezi> андройд впринципе делался как малобюджен=тный проект для тек у кого руки от туда же от куда ноги
<[Raiden]> Я где-то пол года просто пользовался. ПОтом уже начал рут получать .перешивать, интереса ради. Н овообещ всё и так работало.
<tagezi> у винды тоже всё работает
<tagezi> только от этого полноценной сеситемой она не становиться
<SergeyIT> и никогда не будет полноценной системы
<[Raiden]> Если взять хорошие идеи, да реализовать в 1 месте , а не в куче форков...
<[Raiden]> но кооперация по ходу вредит личному бизнесу и вообще капитализму.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> хорошая идея - это очень расплывчатое понятие
<[Raiden]> Сегодня военно-воздушные силы 27 стран мира располагают в общей сложности 863 пригодными к полетам самолетами типа МиГ-29.
<[Raiden]> Военно-воздушные силы мира в настоящее время располагают 787 истребителями типа МиГ-21 (не считая китайских копий).
<[Raiden]> первый полет МиГ-21 выполнил в 1956 году, а на вооружение начал поступать с 1959 года.
<[Raiden]> а самый популярный ф16 файтинг фалькон
<[Raiden]> ой. Я не в то окно запостил )
<[Raiden]> не на тот ирк сервер
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37651 фф ос скоро будет доступней.
<artus> с такими характеристиками оно и даром ненужно
<viktorminator> доброй ночи. подскажите как в редакторе нано вставить текст из буфера контрал+U или F10 не срабатывают
<viktorminator> запустил putty и не могу вставить код :(
<[Raiden]> Я не в курсе
<viktorminator> ok буду вручную значит.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-13
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<AlexGluck> Доброе утро
<AlexGluck> viktorminator: доброй ночи. подскажите как в редакторе нано вставить текст из буфера контрал+U или F10 не срабатывают
<AlexGluck> шифт+инсерт или ктрл+шифт+v
<tagezi> AlexGluck: ты каким киентом для ирки пользуешься?
<andrex> skicirjb
<tagezi> andrex: о_О
<andrex> Purple IRC у него
<tagezi> лучше бы ви чат поставил, там ники на канале видны
<andrex> зачем чет ставить еть telnet)
<andrex> c
<andrex> ладн пошел я дальше перевоить всяку ересь)
<tagezi> )
<andrex> хм кстать чем удобнее два текстовых файла сверять
<tagezi> фиг знает.. я только деректории сравнивал на повторяющиеся файлы
<tagezi> с 2 текстовыми файлами не замарачивался
<tagezi> а так не? diff файл1 файл2
<andrex> да чет графическое было потом поищу
<mdma> из-за Libre снова переделывать все, падает как зараза
<mdma> хоть бы написал почему
<andrex> менеб твои проблемы, у мня скоро газа дергаца будут и зубы в трещинах, а мышка полетит в окно с клавой, а все фтп виновато)
<artus> бывает
<tagezi> andrex: что у тебя с фтп? запрети его всем кроме, и точка )
<andrex> ла тормозное оно
<andrex> д
<tagezi> во, это я к тому что торентами качать лучше )
<andrex> угу если никто не ращдает круто качать)
<artus> andrex, че тормозное?
<andrex> фтп
<artus> я спрашиваю че оно у тя тормозное )
<tagezi> фтпешничает )
<andrex> а фз хостер дебил
<artus> аа, тогда да
<tagezi> а тормазной это сколько ?
<[Raiden]> 1 фтп мегабит путь даже на 5, конечно лучше чем торрент с отсутсвием раздающих )
<andrex> это ппц тормозной, что 3 файла метр общем весом я заливаю уже минут 30
<[Raiden]> Но наверное лучше только в этом случае
<tagezi> может ну его?
<tagezi> быстее к нему съездить и на флешке отдать (хостеру) =))
<andrex> с америкашку угу
<andrex> в
<andrex> я ваще фигею кто да токого додумалсо)
<tagezi> у них вроде сервера быстро работают.. странно
<andrex> ну может и да, но в данный момент у мня на вдске быстрее это все работать будет)
<[Raiden]> ставь на заливку и занимайся чем-нить ещё. Включи многозадачнось и скорость уже будет не так важна.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/mKHBMR
<[Raiden]> Навальный тут сказал:
<[Raiden]> "На нашем избирательном счете нет ни копейки иностранных денег", — подчеркнул оппозиционер в беседе с "Интерфаксом".
<[Raiden]> Фраза конечно похвальная, но не отменяет возможной передачи денег именно ему.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: круто )
<[Raiden]> Блин, да что такое. Опять поутаю сервера )
<[Raiden]> сорь
<tagezi> тоесть круто было не мне? )
<[Raiden]> нет, про навального не туда )
<[Raiden]> Те кто застал модемы 14400 спокойней относятся к современным тормозам  передачи данных.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> те кто пережил)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> AlexGluck, а ты че, с вечным войсом?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> сутки еще не прошли)
<AlexGluck> андрекс будушет:)
<andrex> это ты вчера укурилсо про экскременты и прочую лабуду заболтал
<AlexGluck> я сразу спать лёг после этого
<artus> AlexGluck, кеш надо было почистить
<AlexGluck> от экскрементов?
<Alagos> От экспериментом :-)
<Alagos> экспериментов*
<[Raiden]> У меня чего-то начало валиться итмажес дольфин   расширение
<pbunny> [Raiden]: это возрастное
<[Raiden]> сегофолты, надо будет автора поискать.
<[Raiden]> Или наскриптить на баше замену и не париться.
<pbunny> используй mpd+mpc же
<pbunny> дольфин это что-то с музыкой связанное же?
<AlexGluck> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_(%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80)
<AlexGluck> !dolphin | pbunny
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dolphin'
<AlexGluck> райден а впринципе пбанни прав псманфм и тунар вполне неплохие файловые менеджеры, лёгкие и масштабируемые
<AlexGluck> наутилус всё таки тяжеловат по моему не практичненько
<tagezi> AlexGluck: дельфин много плюшек вкусных имеет уже встоеных
<tagezi> и настраиваеться очень хорошо.. так что смысла нет менять его на что-нить другое, если у тебя кде
<AlexGluck> тунар умеет работать с вкладками если кто не знал
<AlexGluck> Но кнопка неудобная, находиться  далеко:(
<tagezi> надаже )
<AlexGluck> Это просто навеяло, в инете постоянно из-за этого скулят
<tagezi> а две панельки умеет? )
<AlexGluck> что значит 2 панельки?
<tagezi> вкладкииногда удобно, когда менюшка издранных папок не включает кучу тех с которыми тебе работать
<AlexGluck> перепиши плиз, я не понял
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0813/h_1376404100_6841221_13af18e077.png
<AlexGluck> из коробки кажется нет
<tagezi> дв прости, действительно, если никогда не работад с нормальным фм то тяжело понять
<AlexGluck> я картинку увидел и написал что из коробки так не умеет вроде
<AlexGluck> а то что ты написал я даже с картинкой не понял
<tagezi> с лева на картинке издраное папоконо настраиваеться... вцентре 2 панельки, и ещё вкладка дополнительная видна, снизу строка
<tagezi> избранное папок, оно*
<tagezi> помню в наутилусе сделал такое, оно так страшно глючило, что я подумал дануегоклешему
<AlexGluck> панель кнопок и панель закладок это чтоли?
<tagezi> точки входа на рисунке называеться
<tagezi> панель кнопок у меня скрыта
<AlexGluck> точки входа есть, содержимое папки есть, предпросмотр файлов есть, строка снизу есть
<AlexGluck> вкладки есть, панель кнопок есть
<tagezi> классно, а я в крысе этогго ненашёл, в наутилусе нашёл, но лучше бы ненаходил
<tagezi> а тут всё из коробки и работает )
<AlexGluck> я в крысе голый псманфм из ласточки ставлю. мне так почему то больше нравиться
<AlexGluck> хотя на другом компе стоит тунар и никаких проблем, только кнопка открыть от рут и добавить вкладку глубоко а так всё ок
<tagezi> нада будет пощупать твой тунар
<AlexGluck> функционал псманфм и тунара расширяется за счёт доп возможностей и модулей. доп возможность это варианты действий по клику правой кнопки мышь, туда и условия задать можно если что.
<tagezi> угу.. я потом тебя поспрашиваю.. недельке через 2 скачаю себе образ системы, запулю её в вб и поганяю
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер. Кто какими программами пользуется для архивации? Хочу сделать флешку с архивом в режиме зеркала. Что бы при добавлении файлов в папку автоматом копия и на флешке создавалась
<Philipp2007> Или луший вариант скрип rsync в crone?
<bodya_leone> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<AlexGluck> bzip2, gzip, tar
<Philipp2007> Мне не нужно сжимать. Просто в режиме клона папки с фотками и документами держрать. Но вроде как rsync  -r -t -v --progress  подходит. Буду еще ключи изучать
<bodya_leone> !fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> fdisk — общее название системных утилит для управления разделами жёсткого диска. Инфо: man fdisk
<bodya_leone> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<artus> bodya_leone, те чего?
<Philipp2007> bodya_leone: Скучно? ))
<Philipp2007> общаться не с кем?
<bodya_leone> Я думал вы не видите) простите
<bodya_leone> Еще не посвященный в linux...
<artus> посвящения по пятницам в полнолуние проходят
<bodya_leone> О ну долго ждать, когда полнолуние на пятницу выпадет. Можно без шаманства?
<Philipp2007> Без шаманства в линукс ни как.
<bodya_leone> Я думал в линукс без ума ни как)
<Philipp2007> Иногда приходиться прочитать уйму ненужной информации что бы написать одну строку и все было хорошо! Чистое шаманство ))
<bodya_leone> Типа как: pacman -Syu
<bodya_leone> Но это уже не про убунту...
<bodya_leone> Ладно не беду оффтопить, а то забанят)
<Philipp2007> Не упоминай арч в суе. Там быстрее голову сломаешь чем с пакманом разберешься
<Philipp2007> Если ни кто ни чего не спрашивает то можно и пофлудить иногда. Здесь и просто люди обшаются. Правда с каждым днем все реже и реже
<AlexGluck> фил мне войса дали за просто общение
<AlexGluck> так что это нарушение правил
<AlexGluck> и могут бан дать
<Philipp2007> Странно. Вроде тут все тихие. Просто так не накажут.
<artus> Philipp2007, накажут :D
<AlexGluck> я ж говорил
<artus> вокруг одни неадекваты, а опы ваааще изверги :D
<bodya_leone> Сюда и так редко обращятся! Не будет же админ усугублят ситуацию...
<AlexGluck> будут
<bodya_leone> А вы уже купили Ubuntu Edge? :D
<AlexGluck> так отменили уже вроде
<bodya_leone> За 9 или 8 дней до конца зборов? Хм... неслышал.
<AlexGluck> там и 30% не набрали
<Alagos> artus: так что, в пятницу будет посвящение? =)
<artus> давай
<bodya_leone> Жаль. Перспективный проект
<bodya_leone> Был
<artus> Alagos, если заберу права будет повод к томуж :D
<bodya_leone> Алконавты? Литроболы))
<Alagos> artus: когда это ты успел надебоширить так что у тебя права забрали?
<artus> Alagos, ненене, я их первый раз забираю, здатцо сдался, пластика нету, неделю кукую
<Alagos> bodya_leone: литр персокового сока - и ты будешь еле языком ворочить =) Бухаем жосско =)
<Alagos> artus: Оу, ну тогда действительно будет отличный повод. Но, как говорят бухари: Мы не алкаши, нам повод не надо =)
<artus> слабак
<Alagos> artus: кито? =)
<[Raiden]> марку надо купить все остальные эджи и потом раздарить каким-нить разработчикам.
<artus> Alagos, храбрости земеля набирался :D
<[Raiden]> Хотя, если бы он продавался уже сейчас, баксов за 300 в рф и имел бы харьки как ксиаоми ми тво, и с дуалбутом андройда - я бы подумал.
<artus> это он чего ща такое сказанул?
<[Raiden]> Артус, не нужно меня читать, ты всёравно не в теме.
<artus> [Raiden], ненужно читать что я читаю, не забывай, я в игноре :)
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> А я думал вы уже помирились :-)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Давай приезжай к нам в тяпницу на пиво =)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Далеко )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: чего не сделаешь ради вкусного пива с бычками =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я тут себе компот варю. Яблок надарили и девать некуда.
<[Raiden]> вместо пива
<Alagos> [Raiden]: А жена что?
<[Raiden]> Я не женат )
<artus> призжай я те яблок машину нагружу :)
<artus> но с тебя пиво
<Alagos> [Raiden]: это намёк на то что уже пора :-)
<Alagos> artus: нагрузи мне яблок? Может хоть так тебя на пиво вытянуть можно будет? =)
<artus> Alagos, дык в тяпницу жеж уже вытянул
<Alagos> artus: да? Аж не верится :-0
<Alagos> Блин... На этой работе клавы разбиваются в хлам с огромной скоростью...
<Alagos> Надо себе механическую купить будет
<artus> чугуниевую
<[Raiden]> митсуми обычно живучие, классик, белые.
<[Raiden]> Знаю 1 контору где печатают документы жилищные  и там эти клавы пашут лет 10
<[Raiden]> ежедневно в обещм печатают и много
<Alagos> Я всего-лишь сапорт, но я так дофига печатаю что аж сам удивляюсь =)
<artus> одним пальцем и не спеша печатают в этих конторах
<Alagos> artus: именно! Ну некоторые про-пользователи используют 2-3-4 пальца
<artus> ))
<Alagos> Я 10-ти пальцевым жамкаю :-)
<bodya_leone> Как учился?
<bodya_leone> Моя мечта)
<artus> хотя у меня вот уже пол года ачетыретеч 750 kr которая, и жива  .при том что я ее пеплом и табаком в свое время загадил :)
<artus> *полтора
<Alagos> http://online.verseq.ru/ + http://klavogonki.ru/
<bodya_leone> Дякую
<bodya_leone> Заметил
<artus> ток ентер иногда залипает, надо продуть компресором , а так ня, мягкий ход, минимальные размеры
<Alagos> С тем колличеством текста что я набираю клавиатуры умирают очень быстро
<artus> Alagos, не, ну я тоже печатаваю местами много )
<Alagos> Они вроде ок работают, но ход клавиш меняется
<artus> http://www.a4tech.ru/images/products/repository/3V2MK-1T5M6-6WDWXQ-T05Z.jpg такая вобщем
<Alagos> artus: пробовал такую. Минимализм и ход клавиш прикольный
<Alagos> У меня сейчас Logitech k120
<artus> мягенькая она, нравитцо вобщем
<Alagos> А дома какая-то беспроводная :-)
<Alagos> a4teck какой-то
<artus> bodya_leone, ну давай расказывай, кто ты, откель, и вообще о себе
<Alagos> bodya_leone: ты только обрати внимание на то что по правилам нужно нажимать пробел большим пальцем руки, которая противоположна руке которой ты закончил печатать. Я редко вижу это в подсказках о том как набирать. Закончил
<Alagos> печатать правой рукой - пробел нажал левой. И наоборот.
<bodya_leone> Всмысле "откель"? Я далек от жаргону линуксотдов. По крайней мере пока)
<Alagos> bodya_leone: если на это забить - руки устают. Я переучивался - было грустно. Так что лучше учись правильно сразу :-)
<[Raiden]> Logitech тоже хорошие. Я одну очень долго использовал
<SergeyIT> курсы машинисток?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIAIQIxwB_U  - Всёравн ооффтопим.
<bodya_leone> Спасибо за совет)
<Alagos> SergeyIT: Записали bodya_leone на курсы =)
<Alagos> bodya_leone: пожалуйста =)
<[Raiden]> кстати о клавах, можете поставить поиграть ktouch , либ правда притянет.
<bodya_leone> На соло на клаве учился, но забросил времени небыло
<[Raiden]> ещё можно онлайн, гугльните клавагонки
<artus> долампочки эти училки печаталок, чатики наше все )
<bodya_leone> Консоль научит)
<bodya_leone> Или терминал правильнее?
<SergeyIT> важно не как, а что печатать
<artus> начему оно не научит
<artus> *и
<artus> SergeyIT, важно как много надо сказать и не наберать это все 10 минут ))
<Alagos> Дед агонь =)
<SergeyIT> можно и час - если мысль того стоит
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я клавогонки уже дал :-)
<[Raiden]> молодец
<Alagos> bodya_leone: не научит, потому что там определённые команды. А когда ты много текста печатаешь - пальци запоминают комбинации словосочетаний.
<artus> а ленивые админы табом пользуютцо :)
<Alagos> соло - вообще зло. Шахиджанян - демон. Я чуть не забил на учёбу после его методики обучения =)
<artus> гугля добро, у меня в ростере в аськотранспорте полтора человека зато гуглоаковских несметное множество :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/9420749 - вот это опрос...
<Philipp2007> Бесполезный опрос. У всех дистров и плюсы и минусы. Выражает только субъективное мнение опрашиавемых.
<artus> все прально, дебьян няшка :D
<[Raiden]> Ну это тоже интересно )
<[Raiden]> Убунта не номер один и это уже похвально )
<Philipp2007> Странно почему федора на первом. Огромное комунити и куда пользователей. Непонятно...
<Philipp2007> Вопрос такой стоит ли в инет пробрасывать порт для vnc по умолчанию или лучше изменить на какой нибудь другой?
<artus> стоит впн пробрасывать
<Philipp2007> Вот и сам думаю ))
<AlexGluck> лучше через ссш тунель а не впн
<artus> чем лучше?
<AlexGluck> портфорвадинг в ссш не перекрывает основной канал т.к. не создаёт дополнительных интерфейсов доступа
<Philipp2007> SSH пробросил. С телефона поигрался. Больше пользы пока нет. Пока разбираюсь как все работает. Может когда нить пригодится
<artus> AlexGluck, и ? лучше то чем  ?
<AlexGluck> меньше шансов без сети остаться
<artus> AlexGluck, эм, а чем это основной канал преекрывает впн?
<artus> дооо? двоешник ты, иди учись впнку строить ))
<AlexGluck> ну на 7 винде если опенвпн клиент поднимать то он перекрывает соединение с инетом
<artus> нет
<Philipp2007> А кто про семерку говорит? Такого не держим
<artus> если раком сервак отконфигурил - то канешн перекроет )
<artus> AlexGluck, и на телефонках, и на форточках - нигде ничего не перекрывает
<AlexGluck> сам сталкивался с этим, там при создании подключение даже если нет маршрута почему то нет инета
<AlexGluck> на хр не перекрывает на 7 перекрывает
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: Комунити может и огромное, в основном из тех кто продукты шапки в энтерпрайзе щупает\заводит и обычно не федору. А вот у обычных пользователей с ней пробелмы не редко случаются.
<AlexGluck> побороть не смог поменял на линукс:)
<artus> лож и провокация
<[Raiden]> И я сам ещё ставил и стирал несколько раз.
<[Raiden]> её*
<[Raiden]> Устанвока блобов там вообще в ад может превратиться.
<[Raiden]> Особенн оесли человек не в курсе куда пойти спросить
<Philipp2007> Хоть разобрался как порты прокидывать в роутере.
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007: где грибы?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: почему тебя прикалывают такие опросы? ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, мнение людей мне всегда интересно )
<[Raiden]> Немного плохо что это местячковый лоровый опрос, а не world wide . Так было бы ещё интересней.
<tagezi> было бы интересно если бы в этих опросах принимало бы пол милиона человек, хотя бы
<tagezi> там хоть что-то бы прорисовывалось, а так он не репрезентативен
<[Raiden]> Кто там занимается сайтами? Слабо сделать сайт голосовалку для линукс тематики и раскрутить на весь мир?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> мне слабо )
<artus> 17 packets transmitted, 6 received, 64% packet loss, time 16084ms :(
<artus> чето прова скукожило как то (
<tagezi> у андреса хостера у тебя прова )
<tagezi> забанте их )
<[Raiden]> Надо будет погуглит ькакие-нить более известыне опросники, можеть быть линуксжурнал или типа
<[Raiden]> Просто что бы иногда смотреть что  рядовые пользователи выберают )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, из дебиано подобных явно дебиан и убунту лидируют, из рпм федора и суся.. астальное на затворках сознания или спеуиалистов
<tagezi> ц*
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное как-то так. Я бы ещё манриву приписал, но теперь не знаю какую )) опенмандрива , магея, роса...
<tagezi> это видно по тем пакетам которые делают производители закрытых прог.. они же анализируют трафик для этого
<[Raiden]> форки создают геморой )
<tagezi> мандрива - это экзотика )
<artus> [Raiden], устал поддерживать какой то проэкт для разных систем ?
<tagezi> посмотри кого качают больше и узнаешь самый популярный дистр
<[Raiden]> Ну, я часто встречаю людей котоыре познакомились с линукс через неё. раньше это был лидер, а не экзотика. Именно в десктопной нише.
<tagezi> угу, я познакомился в линукс через мандриву
<tagezi> потому что она на диске распространялась
<tagezi> она у меня 3 дня простаяла, потом я её снёс
<[Raiden]> У меня она простояла несколько лет
<tagezi> тока тогда ещё мандрайк был
<tagezi> марк как-то хило пиарит свой новый телефон
<tagezi> жаль.. может был бы новый эпль )))
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0813/h_1376422093_8118810_2465ff2345.png - один из самых старых шотов которые у меня остались
<artus> ужс :)
<artus> и эти люди будут говорить что всякие гномы нерационально испольуют место
<tagezi> это гонм 1.1? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, 1.х , я уж не помню
<artus> [Raiden], запили лучше годный скрин кед, чтоб народу понравилось и они побежали на него
<tagezi> artus: не получиться, AlexGluck научился из крысы делать верталёт )
<artus> tagezi, да она и в стоке сьедобна вполне
<tagezi> ты не представляешь что бывает едят люди )))
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0813/h_1376422584_6226885_cfa418910f.jpg шг )
<artus> чуствуетцо тонкий эстетический вкус :D
<[Raiden]> такая картинка ещё есть, тут правда вин хп с темами, а линукс в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0813/h_1376423213_9446749_a4b5e41954.jpg
<artus> вот, вот они корни
<fuss> всем куку
<[Raiden]> ку
<fuss> как житье-бытье?)
<[Raiden]> на плюке всё как всегда
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> а чтотак мало человек?
<[Raiden]> это загадка.
<SergeyIT> где здесь мало человек? Их вообще нет, одни боты
<fuss> все решили чтобубунта подделка и ждут голубое окно?
<fuss> тут
<fuss> офк
<SergeyIT> весь мир подделка - матрица, ждать уже нечего
<fuss> так что, все ждут окно в голубизну или голубое окно?
<fuss> *гулобизну или как его так
<artus> а ты дождался? и пришол похвастатцо?
<SergeyIT> fuss, иди с миром...
<fuss> не, еще не вышло. а так да, жду, сейчас пишу с чесно украденной мирке под в8
<artus> как все печально
<[Raiden]> Если надоест её красть, можешь попробовать kvirc , он бесплатен под вин.
<SergeyIT> ему ж голубой квирк нужен (
<fuss> да зачем?
<fuss> я вообще предпочитаю x-chat
<[Raiden]> там меняется цвет фона, можно и голубой )
<fuss> вот, это уже окей
<[Raiden]> а х-чат вроде платынй под винду.
<fuss> не
<fuss> nfv nhbfk 30 lyt
<SergeyIT> страння мысль - ложиться под винду, да еще и за деньги (
<fuss> там триал 30 дней
<fuss> и еще стоит 20 баксов
<fuss> но ответ на их сайте обоснован
<[Raiden]> Я вообще считаю что они правильно делают. За бинарники под другие ос надо снимать деньги.
<[Raiden]> Или пусть сами собирают кому надо )
<fuss> но подход ок, но только не для ирки ж)
<fuss> *но=ну
<fuss> да у них там по сайту глянуть только пользователи педоры есть или за деньги пользователи окон)
<fuss> кстати,для всех кто на канале, хотелось бы показать одиниз лучших скриншотов линукса за многое время
<fuss> http://pixelfuckers.org/assets/submissions/previews/2212/original/2013-07-16.png?1374027183
<fuss> http://pixelfuckers.org/submissions/2212
<[Raiden]> На первом линке заголовки окон для снайпера
<fuss> они и не нужны
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-14
<leaf_watoru> ура! я смог зарегистриоваться!
<leaf_watoru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<AlexGluck> Вот как для планктона должен выглядеть линукс! http://troloload.ru/t/9603_%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0_-_14.08.2013_-_10:05:25.png
<Alagos> AlexGluck: бугага, это ты так затролил сотрудника? =)
<AlexGluck> Я так всех сотрудников тролю
<AlexGluck> им нужно минимум вещей, смотреть фотки, печатать документы, делать таблицы и работать в браузере. Всё.
<AlexGluck> ну ещё звать меня если не работает, и присылать фотки что не работает
<AlexGluck> но такого ещё ни разу не было:)
<andrex> [Raiden], lennier эт ты чтоль?
<Alagos> AlexGluck: а где Word?
<AlexGluck> документ это и есть ворд, таблица это эксель
<AlexGluck> точнее это веб приложения гугла или офисный пакет либре
<andrex> а где access и power point) и publisher
<Alagos> AlexGluck: и как, не плюются ребята из-за того что нужно работать в гугло-документах? Там же нет всех фич ворда
<Alagos> andrex: и PS =)
<AlexGluck> я гугл доки меняю на либре потому что неудобно с ними работать
<Alagos> AlexGluck: с либре можно работать только в том случае, если на всем предприятии только оно и стоит. И старых документов на word нет.
<tagezi> угу, согласен.. ибо мс до сих пор не могут сделать нормальное сохранение в опендокументы
<Alagos> скорее просто не хотят
<[Raiden]> andrex: Да, я
<[Raiden]> .Примерно так линукс должен выглядеть не только для планктона. Имхо. Может только вм надо бы 3д, тени, таскбар более новый и таскбар с настройками что отображать  + ещё тонна всякого )
<[Raiden]> Это я про скриншот коотырй был в 10 часов
<[Raiden]> Уж точно линукс для пользователя писи с опытом, не должен выглядеть как иос или мак.
<AlexGluck> Зажрался ты
<AlexGluck> тени и 3д подавай ему
<AlexGluck> красота требует оперативки, и нефиг офисным работникам включая админов юзать всякие красивости
<AlexGluck> прямоугольник и инфа минимализм рулит
<andrex> openbox
<[Raiden]> оперативки сейчас ощутимо больше чем 15 лет назад, а на скриншоте копия виндовс 95
<andrex> )
<AlexGluck> андрекс опенбокс и лхде это пипец
<AlexGluck> а 95 винда самая практичная по моему
<andrex> мне линолиум ольше нравилсо
<andrex> этих всех
<artus> ммм, дык тени , 3d и остальное - это же собственно для планктона же
<[Raiden]> тени и 3д не для планктона, а для более качественного оформления и современного ) Допустим в виндовс 2008 сервер тени будут и это выглядит так, что человеку удобно.
<AlexGluck> господа холиварщики я пошёл обедать
<[Raiden]> приятного
<andrex> чтоб создавали работу админу, пришел убрал эффект и тормозов нестало потом история повторяецо)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> через лет 5 ть голая консолька
<[Raiden]> А через 100 лет и компы будут не нужны. Будут админить дубинками.
<[Raiden]> или этими, счетами с косточками. Ведь калькулятор ест батарейки и озу )
<pbunny> через 100 лет людей не будет, есличо
<artus> ну админы которые админят рюшиками и тенями таки дубинками будут админиить :D
<[Raiden]> Да никуда они не денутся. Они как моль или вирус.  Хехе.
<[Raiden]> В общем от простое мощности видеокарты десктопу в офисе не будет вообще никакой пользы. Только распознавать значки и выделеныне элементы без теней сложней - вот и всё что такая экономия может дать.
<artus> какие нафиг видеокарты в офисе?
<[Raiden]> это шаг назад на 1\5 века в интерфесостроении.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> даеш всем интерфейсы как у рейдена на вчерашних скринах :D
<[Raiden]> Не, как на моих скринах тоже не надо, это скрины которым 10-12 лет.
<artus> че не, какраз ситоки развития эстетического вкуса :D
<artus> глядиш всех потом пробьет на кеды и тени
<artus> *ис
<[Raiden]> ... и не с офисного, а мультимедиа компа для дома .
<pbunny> [Raiden]: искуственный интеллект с мотивацией уже практически создан (возможно, уже создан), достаточно 1 предприимчивого человека чтобы распространить его по миру (например под видом программы собирающей статистику на
<pbunny> автомобильном заводе)
<pbunny> после чего искуственный интеллект незаметно модернизирует завод и начнёт производить боевых роботов
<[Raiden]> Ну если ты так хочешь поговорить о кедах, то там есть всё что я выше перечислил. Включая более развитый трей, т.е. как в вин7, а не как в вин95
<pbunny> ну или более простой сценарий - через взлом серверов связанных с контролем ядерного оружия
<artus> pbunny, выдыхай :)
<[Raiden]> pbunny: ))
<pbunny> глупо думать что люди смогут 100 лет не давать этому произойти (особенно учитывая биологические недостатки и ограничения людей)
 * andrex щсыпал знаков препинания pbunny
<andrex> от
<artus> гг
<pbunny> знаки препинания - разновидность слов-паразитов, кстати
<pbunny> они не нужны
<[Raiden]> pbunny: Я думаю это не произойдет или люди выживут даже если будет такая война. На крайняк базу на луне построят. Как раз за 100 уже должны.
<pbunny> [Raiden]: как только люди не смогут удерживать искуственный интеллект от распространения и развития - они проиграют
<pbunny> их исчезновение станет вопросом времени
<[Raiden]> за 100 лет они успеют только если мы не будем откатывать технологии на 20 лет постоянно, типа теней под значками )) гыгы.
<pbunny> [Raiden]: мозг человека использует химическую передачу импульсов, тогда как боевой робот будет использовать электрическую
<pbunny> понадобится целая толпа людей чтобы уничтожить хотя бы одного такого робота
<pbunny> примерно как попытка кроликов загрызть охотника
<andrex> или 1 дна ипульсная взрывчатка какая нить чтоб сжеч всю электроннику
<pbunny> в случае войны с роботами будут кишки, мясо и расчленёнка повсеместно
<pbunny> аргумент, но взрывчатку придётся ещё каким-то образом доставить к месту назначения
<pbunny> в свою очередь, у роботов будет химическое, биологическое, радиационное и ядерное оружия которые не будут причинять вреда самим роботам
<pbunny> + возможность невозбранно существовать в космосе, например
<andrex> поделись веществами
<[Raiden]> красота спасёт мир ) Увидев тень, робота переклинит и он пойдет не кишки дёргать, а цветочки сажать. ))
<pbunny> в космосе у людей шансов не будет вообще, потому что космические корабли с людьми крайне ненадёжны (достаточно разгерметизации или проникновения солнечной радиации), а безпилотники людей не будут обладать таким
<pbunny> интеллектом как беспилотники, созданные искуственным интеллектом и будут использованы последним как строительный материал
<pbunny> то есть даже в случае утечки одного экземпляра строительного робота с интеллектом в космос он сможет там развиваться, размножаться и улучшаться (на основании солнечной энергии и ресурсов в поясе астероидов)
<[Raiden]> В космосе нет, а на поверхности какого-нибудь тела, где можно добывать воду, гелий3 и солнечную энергию , строить в породе новые помещения - вполне реально.
<artus> че за срач ? завязывайте
<pbunny> artus: Убунты это всё тоже касается.
<AlexGluck> правда чтоли?
<artus> @voice pbunny
<[Raiden]> Колнию людей обособленную, которая выживает за счёт технологий, может только убить откат в технологиях\обучении.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> pbunny, правда ? чесно чесно? или аргумент , или бан
<pbunny> AlexGluck: завоевание планеты роботами скорей всего приведёт к уничтожению опен сорса и убунты в кратчайшие сроки
<pbunny> вот, аргумент
<AlexGluck> слушай ты завязывай с наркотой
<artus> @kban --host pbunny фиговый аргумент
<AlexGluck> а чё на лулз сек есть прокся?
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> Начиная с данного выпуска, «Точка Росы» переходит на rolling-release в виде постоянно обновляющихся статей и информации в блоге с возможностью RSS-подписки.
<[Raiden]> Забавно , новостные сайты постоянн опополняемые - роллинг релиз )
<[Raiden]> Утилиты drakx и системные утилиты будут по возможности заменяться на аналоги на основе веб-технологий.  - чего Росинцы удумали
<[Raiden]> Также есть идея сделать в Центре определение DE и вывод тех инструментов, которые пристуствуют или необходимы для данной DE, а также сделать QT-версию основы Центра.
<[Raiden]> Наконец-то хоть кто-то решился попробовать сделать центр управления  человеческий )
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-edge-smash-10-million-barrier?utm_source=rss&utm_medium
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> следующая новость будет "Убунта побрикушка собрала 10 милионов и 1 долор )
<[Raiden]> это рекордный сбор на самом деле. Хот и меньще в 3 раза чем надо
<tagezi> я думаю это пиар компания просто
<[Raiden]> нужно на том же сайте замутить стартап типа: Скиньтесь рейдену на пиво. Ляма 3 думаю хватит.
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> покрайне мере я бы так сделал
<[Raiden]> сам проект или то что часто нвоости пишут?
<tagezi> даже блумберг скунулся, а это почти тоже самое как если бы призидент какойнить страны
<tagezi> тем что скидываються на новый телефон
<tagezi> блумерг - это новосное агенство, которое восновном багатеньким папенькам новости присылает.. у них газеты, радио, телевидение своё.. куча поатной подписки
<tagezi> пла*
<[Raiden]> Если бы сумма была целиком, был  бы пиар. А так скорее антипиар. Т.е. не на столько людям интеерсн окак думала каноникал. И может быт ьещё дорого. Если посмотреть на тот же xiaomi , ведь всёравно каноникал закажет в китае...
<tagezi> пиар, очень многие услышат об этом.. то чо не наберут так это хорошо.. когда появиться на полках в магазинах все будут ждать, даже те кто убунту ваще не знает.. но главное, что система пропиарена..
<tagezi> он всёравно обещал только в следующем году выпустить телефон
<[Raiden]> Ну, в какой-т омере пиар конечно.
<tagezi> в этом году ещё нифига не готово
<[Raiden]> ну да, это на самом деле ещё проблема.  Отдавать 500-700$ за то что тебе принесут через год явн оне для нищебродов ) А как раз для какого-нибудь блумберга.
<[Raiden]> там не важно даже если не принесут.
<[Raiden]> Если у вас есть всего столько на руках, рекомендую вложиться в велосипед, пока ещё сезон не кончился )
<artus> бредовый совет
<artus> в велик надо какраз а несезон вкладыватцо
<[Raiden]> Скидки наверное есть уже и покататься ещё можно.
<artus> скидки будут к октябрю
<artus> а тот кто раньше не заморочился - месяц-2 кататцо - ниочем
<AlexGluck> Как по мне так андройд тот же линукс, то что он обрезан это фигня
<artus> и вообще буратино круче чем ситро
<AlexGluck> всегда можно в инете исходники скачать и перекомпилить если необходимо
<[Raiden]> он не так уж сильно обрезан. По крайней мере всяких сервисов и консольку навесить не проблема. А по прикладному софту так вообще казка.
<[Raiden]> ск*
<AlexGluck> ну я бы не сказал что иксы там можно поставить свои
<artus> можно
<artus> юбой арм дистр вкорячить можно
<artus> вопрос в звонилке )
<AlexGluck> звонилка это вопрос
<[Raiden]> а цел ьиксов какая? Точнее с какой целью их туда надо ставить?
<[Raiden]> там уже есть гуи. И удаленн оуправлят ьможно прибумать как. И телефоном и с телефона
<AlexGluck> вопрос в звонилке: (
<[Raiden]> как-ьто не особо понял. Если не нравится прогармма звонилка - то их много.
<AlexGluck> так они под дройд, а если я убунту хочу поставить?
<[Raiden]> тогда напиши сам ))
<[Raiden]> Тем более что марк обещает призы за софт для уфона.
<[Raiden]> На лоре злые языки пошутили ,что хочет получить софт за еду.
<[Raiden]> А если ты хочеш ьтуда десктоп версию вкорячить,  то тебе надо починить свою хотелку.
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexGluck> вообще хочу туда вкорячить ссш, вебсервер, и хбмс
<AlexGluck> и чтобы всё управлялось через лдап
<artus> извращенец
<artus> причем в тяжолой стадии
<AlexGluck> ну, рут консоль и ссш я вкорячил за 5 минут
<AlexGluck> а вот вебсервер и хбмс недавно захотел
<AlexGluck> но девушка планшет забрала на море
<artus> а шо , не можеш позволить себе ешо один?
<artus> :D
<AlexGluck> я как наиграюсь будет на полке пылиться:(
<AlexGluck> зря деньги тратить не хочу
<SergeyIT> а время?
<AlexGluck> что время?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT материализуется в самый нужынй момент как всегда.
<AlexGluck> а время не зря я потрачу. я такие же планшеты за 2-3к руб в офисе за плазмой кину и запущу рекламу по ним
<[Raiden]> Хотя с другйо стороны, переделывать устройство которое создано для других задач... Возможно не самый  плохой способ убить время )
<[Raiden]> бывает хуже.
<SergeyIT> так у нас это всегда было - кулибины
<AlexGluck> я вот думаю как вы отреагируете если я скажу что в офисе в клиентской зоне висит метровый телек на нём крутят рекламу через этот планшет. телек висит на стене а планшет на скотче приклеен к экрану и связывается с серваком по вафле:)
<artus> ну и пусть висит
<AlexGluck> если бы директор знал как я всё это на скотче в офисе креплю меня бы уволили или оштрафовали:)
<AlexGluck> скотч рулит
<AlexGluck> http://vk.com/doc16000025_211111446?hash=96ad4470d0f047c09b&dl=28aabb49a7217e1962&wnd=1 хочу видео и инструкци как такое сделать
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<AtomDream_> rebata
<AtomDream_> mozet mne kto-to pomo4
<andrex> !translit | AtomDream_
<ubuntuhelp> AtomDream_: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<AtomDream_> emae kak u vas vse slozno
<AtomDream_> 6as zainstalju
<AtomDream_> вот
<AtomDream_> кто-то может помочь?
<andrex> !ask > AtomDream_
<ubuntuhelp> AtomDream_, please see my private message
<AtomDream_> адрей у меня не 1 проблема, их похоже прорва
<AtomDream_> (process:4432): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. 	Using the fallback 'C' locale. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 94, in <module>     import ccm   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>     from ccm.Conflicts import *   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ccm/Conflicts.py", line 26, in <module>     from ccm.Constants import *   File "/usr/l
<[Raiden]> AtomDream_: покажи вывод команды locale
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<AtomDream_>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16  	  atomdream@ubuntu:~$ locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE= LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8" LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8" LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8" LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8" LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8" LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8" LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8" LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8" LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8" LC_ALL=
<tagezi> не среагировал
<vamadir> :)
<AtomDream_> ?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<SergeyIT> чукча не читатель
<AtomDream_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5985375/
<AtomDream_> похоже так надо
<artus> я один в упор не вижу озвученой проблемы?
<andrex> не работает компиз у него)
<SergeyIT> artus, телепатить не умеешь?
<AtomDream_> ццсм конфигуратор не запускается
<[Raiden]> AtomDream_: посмотри ещё есть ли папка /en_US в /usr/share/locale  , если есть, тогда не знаю.
<artus> SergeyIT, лень телепат модуль подклчать)
<SergeyIT> artus, заржавеет, не запустишь
<[Raiden]> AtomDream_: рокажи так же чере пасту весь вывод от ццсм, может там ещё чего есть
<[Raiden]> или это всё
<tagezi> покажи*
<AtomDream_> tcnm nfrfz gfgrf
<AtomDream_> ept
<AtomDream_> есть такая
<AtomDream_> папка
<AtomDream_> секунду
<AtomDream_> блядь
<AtomDream_> запустилась
<AtomDream_> какого хрена
<AtomDream_> вы шаманама
<artus> @kban --host AtomDream_ пшло вон матершынник
<vamadir> :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<tagezi> ну, мы ему всёравно проблему решили )
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 locale -a кстати отдаёт немного другие имена
<[Raiden]>  en_US.utf8 вместо en_US.UTF-8
<vamadir> народ, а есть еще серваки кроме фринода? только РФ
<[Raiden]> далнет, икрлайн , руснет
<tagezi> пойду проверю гугл
<[Raiden]> в гугл
<tagezi> )
<vamadir> да гуглил. Только там далнет и все
<tagezi> да дофига их, если мелких не считать
<tagezi> гугли лучше
<vamadir> далнет это типо самая самая?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<vamadir> эх... ладно пойду дальше гуглить :(
<[Raiden]> шамананма это как понять?
<vamadir> эти типо шаман :) на новоруском
<tagezi> только в 2 раза круче )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Компания Canonical объявила о переходе к обновлению ежедневных тестовых сборок Ubuntu раз в 4 часа, вместо формирования сборки раз в день.
<[Raiden]> 4.11 вышло.
<rekcuFniarB> Сраные кеды обновились до 4.11
<rekcuFniarB> Ничего нового не увидел, зато зависимости выпилили мне kwin-style-crystal.
<rekcuFniarB> Я его использовал. Другие темы жутко тормозят и медленно перерисовываются при переключении окон.
<[Raiden]> огл3 в квине и нвоый настройщик мониторов
<[Raiden]> это как минимум
<rekcuFniarB> Что такое огл3?
<[Raiden]> 3д двигло
<rekcuFniarB> А, не  нужно.
<[Raiden]> опен гл
<[Raiden]> тот же компиз использует огл2
<[Raiden]> а текущая версия 4.2
<[Raiden]> Переработан виджет контроля состояния заряда аккумулятора, который теперь показывает заряд всех аккумуляторов, используемых в системе, в том числе аккумуляторов периферийных устройтсв
<[Raiden]> ну короче, кто хочет тот увидит )
<[Raiden]> А кристал потом посмотрю , когда обновлюсь. Может не все пакеты ещё собраны.
<rekcuFniarB> Как обычно опять переделали то что я не использую, гг...
<[Raiden]> на кубунте орг даже новости ещё нет
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: в целом 4.х ветка завершена, теперь ничего не должно добавляться.
<rekcuFniarB> Теперь наконец-то займутся исправлением багов и оптимизацией? :D
<rekcuFniarB> что-то не верится.
<[Raiden]> Ну, вроде того, 2 года будет поддерживаться
<[Raiden]> За это время уже выйдет пару версий 5.х
<[Raiden]> или больше
<rekcuFniarB> Значит, наконец-то поживём спокойно, правда всего пару лет. Мы пять лет шли к этому!
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того )
<[Raiden]> 8 пакетов ломается, но ни 1 критичного. Наверное обновлюсь сча )
<rekcuFniarB> kwin-style-crystal вроде из основных реп стоял, в кубунтушном PPA его видимо и не было.
<[Raiden]> посмотрим через пару дней.
<[Raiden]> перед посмотрим есть какой-т осимвол?
<[Raiden]> у меня в квирке втыкается иногда , когда несколько кнопок случайно жму.
<rekcuFniarB> sel или del, хрен поймёшь
<rekcuFniarB> U+007F
<rekcuFniarB> надпись del
<[Raiden]> ясно
<rekcuFniarB> Идиотизм какой-то, в таблице символов он не отображается, а в строке поиска отображается. http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/9369/h0sb.png
<[Raiden]> У меня  kwin-style-skulpture , я его иногда выбераю для разнообразия.
<rekcuFniarB> Его тоже зависимости выпилили, но я им не пользовался. Ставил когда-то посмотреть...
<rekcuFniarB> Стянул версию kwin-style-crystal 2.2.1 (было 2.2.0) отсюда ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/i386/kwin-style-crystal/download ), поставилось.
<rekcuFniarB> Совсем другое дело!
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, почему-то у меня не тормозит только эта тема и Oxygen (убогий вид, бесит).
<[Raiden]> хз
<rekcuFniarB> Да и красивая она, несколько лет пользуюсь http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1873/jjqo.png
<[Raiden]> ну я не в восторге )
<rekcuFniarB> Анимация кнопочек при наведении курсора офигенная (подтема Kubuntu Edgy). Да и настроек много http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/7228/5qzw.png
<[Raiden]> Ну , хорошо если нравится. У меня другой вкус. Я одназначна считаю чт ооксиге веселее чем твой скриншот. Ничег оличного )
<[Raiden]> или даже скульптура.
<[Raiden]> наверное я просто уже наелся полукруглых стеклянных градиентов и заголовков других цветов
<rekcuFniarB> А я не могу нормально пользоваться когда фон заголовка такой же как и фон окна. Всё сливается в глазах. Всегда выделяю заголовок и делаю толстые границы окон.
<[Raiden]> ну для того наверное темы и придумали. Так что не будем ругаться на этот счёт )
<[Raiden]> qtcurve опробуй. Толкь надо кучу презетов накачать, что бы можно было выбрать. Тоже не должно тормозить.
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, зависимости и его тоже выпилили :D
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> kwin-style-qtcurve или как там его было
<[Raiden]> может разрулится через несколько дней. раньше новостей не редко проблематичн ообновляться.
<[Raiden]> или придется самим )
<[Raiden]> добэкпортить
<[Raiden]> кмиксер интересн оизменился или нет, я вместо нег оиспользу aumix
<[Raiden]> ой, т.е. Veromix
<[Raiden]> Пойду ребутнусь. Ядро ещё пришло.
<tagezi> точно, ядро пришло
<[Raiden]> если эффекты юзаешь, в настрйоках квина может остаться огл2.0, вручную в общем на 3.1 можно переключить.
<[Raiden]> всинк теперь зовется Tearing Prevention и выберается по хитрому в несколько пунктов )
<rekcuFniarB> А vsync, который в утилите nvidia settings, не то же самое?
<[Raiden]> Ну он наверное более глобальный. Т.е. на игры может действовать и т.д.
<[Raiden]> может и не на все, но более глобально короче )
<[Raiden]> 1 эффект доабвился, активные углы на котоыре что-либо анвешен оподсвечиваются  при приближении мышки. Синеньким цветом.
<[Raiden]> навешено*
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> http://www.dein-suedafrika.de/
<tagezi> по немецки правда, но класно сделано
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYW2MxWcR-o
<fshp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fshp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fshp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> !ask | fshp
<ubuntuhelp> fshp: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fshp> [Raiden]: ja kodirovku proveraju
<[Raiden]> ok
<artus> fshp, дык проще бота в приват и ему тест писать :)
<artus> он сразу и ответит если кодировка неработает
<[Raiden]> В мире всего три страны, которые до сих пор не перешли на систему СИ. Это США, Либерия и Мьянма (до 1989 года — Бирма). Остальные народы мира или перешли на метрическую систему полностью или, по крайней мере, официально ее приняли в качестве станд
<[Raiden]> арта.
<fshp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> @kick fshp не флуди
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Правильно
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-15
<NoOova> Превед всем
<NoOova> как скопировать пайп через scp?
<NoOova> т.е. как скопировать папку если в ней есть пайп
<NoOova> пайп нафигне нужен
<andrex> взять фигню и придавить к экрану пока не потпечатается папка с пайпом)
<tagezi> а что такое пайп?
<tagezi> pipe?
<andrex> фигня
<tagezi> Труба (англ. Pipe) — цилиндрическое изделие, полое внутри, имеющее большую по сравнению с сечением длину.
<andrex> ну грю фигня
<tagezi> ещё есть: Перенаправление потоков в UNIX-подобных системах. От англ. pipeline. =)
<tagezi> только причем это тут не понятно )
<tagezi> а что такое scp
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> secure copy
<andrex> или Special Containment Procedures и Secure, Contain, Protect
<andrex> фигня вобщем
<tagezi> угу, нашёл уже
<tagezi> а почему у него ASCII строка копируеться кроме одного символа?
<andrex> не ну мона и еще пофантазировать strectere cable products sciensce of computer programming
<andrex> strectere = structured
<andrex> tagezi, геде? у кого?
<tagezi> [10:00:51] <NoOova> как скопировать пайп через scp?
<tagezi> у него не копируеться вертикальная черта по пратаколу ssh
<oles_> NoOova, скриптом очевидно же. смотришь на все файлы в директории проверяеш ьчто это не пайп и копируешь в случае успеха
<AlexGluck> scp фам не фигня!
<AlexGluck> оч хорошая штука:)
<oles_> SCP-173
<tagezi> лан, всем пока )
<AlexGluck> бб
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, трям
<nF0rc3r> Всем хай. Не подскажет кто: как уменьшить сетку значков на рабочем столе XFCE 4.x. Или совсем отключить выравнивание по сетке и сделать хаотично как мне захочется ?
<AlexGluck> нфорсер если узнаешь как, кинь в личку способ:)
<nF0rc3r> ок )
<AlexGluck> пкм на рабочем столе - настройки рабочего стола - значки - размер значков
<AlexGluck> так сетка будет растягиваться и сжиматься в зависимости от размера значков
<AlexGluck> мне минимум 21 пиксель значки можно ставить, дальше идёт неудобная жесть
<nF0rc3r> Размер значков это не то
<AlexGluck> от размера значков сетка меняется
<nF0rc3r> Мне к примеру комфортно выставить размер значков 48, но сетка становиться такая что между ними потом чуть-ли не два значка можно запихать
<AlexGluck> мне комфортно 26 и там 1 значок помещается
<AlexGluck> и я не нашёл пока как отключить
<AlexGluck> нуа забугорные форумы велкам
<AlexGluck> кажеться нашёл
<nF0rc3r> ?
<[Raiden]> квин поддерживает скриптинг, появилось в наличии несколько скриптов... http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0815/h_1376568220_4260249_8cba4c7964.png
<AlexGluck> /home/$you_username/.gtkrc-2.0 содержание файла http://hastebin.com/joqivoribu.m
<AlexGluck> пробуй я с тобой вместе пробую
<[Raiden]> можете так sudo apt-get isntall pastebinit ,  pastebinit ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<[Raiden]> install
<[Raiden]> Я себе деаю альяс upaste что бы меньше набирать
<[Raiden]> делаю )
<AlexGluck> нфорсер ты тут?
<nF0rc3r> тока пришел
<AlexGluck> читал?
<AlexGluck> у меня работает но есть трабла
<AlexGluck>   XfdesktopIconVIew::cell-spacing = 0.01
<AlexGluck>   XfdesktopIconView::cell-padding = 0.01
<AlexGluck>   XfdesktopIconView::cell-text-width-proportion = 3
<AlexGluck> если первые 2 отрабатывают то третья строка всё портит
<AlexGluck> если третью строку не указывать подписи будут обрезаны полностью и вместо них будет троеточие
<AlexGluck> то же самое если третью строку указать маленьким значением
<AlexGluck> у кого ещё крыса? кто подскажет по файлу gtkrc-2.0?
<nF0rc3r> AlexGluck, ну для 32x32 сойдет, меньше уже никак
<AlexGluck> циферки меняй в фале и пробуй
<nF0rc3r> пробовал, 0.001 даже ставил )
<nF0rc3r> все равно не уменьшается
<AlexGluck> Строка  XfdesktopIconView::cell-text-width-proportion = 2.5 поставь 0.1 и 1 попробуй;)
<AlexGluck> XfdesktopIconVIew::ellipsize-icon-labels = 1 вот эту строку не понимаю
<AlexGluck> там булевы значения или можно дробные или только целые?
<AlexGluck> !gtk
<ubuntuhelp> GTK — !Gimp Toolkit, на нём основывается !GNOME. GTK используется многими приложениями для предоставления им !GUI.
<AlexGluck> !gtkrc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gtkrc'
<[Raiden]> чего вы паритесь, в хфце же есть выбор иконок в гуи.
<[Raiden]> или в чем проблема
<AlexGluck> так не иконки выбираем а сетку меняем
<[Raiden]> сетку размещения на столе?
<AlexGluck> lf
<AlexGluck> да
<[Raiden]> поставь себе гдесклетс или как-то так, там есть виджет как просмотр папки в кде ) Будет аккуратненько и совреемнно выглядеть
<oles_> народ а есть гденить гайд как самому пилить скринсейверы для кде напрмер?
<AlexGluck> да, где то есть
<oles_> ех знать бы где
<[Raiden]> ну начни с гугления по kde screesaver api или типа.
<[Raiden]> и сходи куда-нить на кде лук и кде аппс, поищи там скринсейверы для примера.
<AlexGluck> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=112716 вот пример
<[Raiden]> oles_: ещё советую фоурмами пользоваться. Наш в разделе про кде и про кодинг и linuxforum.ru unixforum.ru
<AlexGluck> как по мне скринсейверы дофига проца жрут
<AlexGluck> и не важно какие и в какой ос
<AlexGluck> лучше экран просто выключить
<[Raiden]> ну и что.
<oles_> AlexGluck, ты занимаешь проц адскими вычислениями когда отходишь от компа?
<AlexGluck> нет, но в мультиситах скринсейверы зло:)
<[Raiden]> суть процессора в этом. не считающий - не работающий.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> И если хочется на своём десктопе сделать красиво, то заюзать простаивающий проц - самое то.
<AlexGluck> я хочу на десктопе(и не только) сделать экономично, чтобы если не дай бог электрику рубанут дольше от ибп или батареи проработал
<[Raiden]> имеешь право так делать.
<oles_> а кстати почему всяческие темы для окон и декораций подтягиваюсься автоматически из сети а для скринсейверов такого функционала не предусмотрено у кде?
<[Raiden]> другие имею тправо растрачивать энергию как им нравится, если она оплачена
<oles_> есть только какойто дефолтный набор который только руками добавлять/изменять можно
<[Raiden]> oles_: из сети подтягиваться не все етмы оформления. а только те котоыре представляют из себя ресурсы\чиста темы. Ест ьтакие котоыре не подтянутся, т.к. являются бинарниками или сорцами.
<[Raiden]> та же тема со скринсеверами.
<[Raiden]> качай, читай ридми и собирай. Если не опакечено
<[Raiden]> oles_: для примера беспин или скульптуре можно только пакетами поставить или собрать.
<oles_> ну вот я какраз надеялся что чужие сорцы изучать не придется)
<[Raiden]> т.к. это не просто ресусы, а программы со своими настрйоками.
<AlexGluck> предлагаю забить болт на работу и махнуть на шашлыки, завтра ведь пятница:)
<oles_> да я понимаю что там крутая 3д графика может выводиться, я же хочу просто фон рабочего стола выводить на весь экран вместо заставки
<oles_> [Raiden], чето не могу найти раздела посвященного кде на линуксфоруме
<[Raiden]> там есть разделы по дистрам и разделы по кодингу. Думаю в последних тебя не прогонят.
<[Raiden]> т.к. та же етма.
<oles_> [Raiden], ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> на худой коенц там спросишь куда писать )
<[Raiden]> если чего интересног онапишешь - кидай на лук или аппс, пусть мир знает своих героев...
<AlexGluck> нашёл пруф что с версии 4.4.2 область подписей к иконкам на рабочем столе изменить нельзя как я хочу
<AlexGluck> печаль бяда
<[Raiden]> подумай о моём совете. Помимо современног овида ,появится ещё возможность показывать на столе содержимое нескольких папок.
<AlexGluck> на другом компе бяда, любые медиафайлы при проигрывании заедают, флеш и смплеер и пароле везде скачки звука и видео
<[Raiden]> только я ошибся в назхвании, начинаю забывть гномовские технологии. Не гдесклетс, а screenlets
<AlexGluck> проц феном 4х ядерный, 4 гига озу, ати хд3450 512мб, хубунту 13.04. любые медиафайлы при проигрывании заедают, флеш и смплеер и пароле везде скачки звука и видео. Как исправить?
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: будет примерно так :) http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/102890-1.jpg
<AlexGluck> меня внешний вид устраивает
<[Raiden]> дело в том что скринлеты это ест ьскрипты. И скоере всего там можно подумать об изменении сетки. В целом, я только поэтому посоветовал.
<AlexGluck> слишком много действия, моя лень неасилит
<[Raiden]> ускорение нетбука отнимает всё время?
<[Raiden]> не удержался, простите )
<AlexGluck> не, я сейчас в трусах на диване попиваю чаёк холодненький и пытаюсь смотреть фулхд на другом компе
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: для начала попробуй погуглить по словам ubuntu radeon better perfomance  - может быть найдеш ькакие-то советы котоыре уберут дёрганья и лаги.
<[Raiden]> Если ничег оне поможет, купи любую нвидию за 2к или выше. А эту продай.
<AlexGluck> встроеную? продать?
<AlexGluck> легко купи плиз
<[Raiden]> Я пас , у меня уже есть ))
<[Raiden]> тогда просто гугли. У открытых дров есть масса поций. +- какой-то получит можно в скорости и отображении видео.
<[Raiden]> а закрытый я даже не знаю, есть ли смысл ставить. Амд постоянно убирает карты из поддержки текущим райвером и вроде минимум надо х5ххх
<[Raiden]> а старые наверняка кривы по своему )
<[Raiden]> Я лично свой предыдущий комп поменял где-то на 50% потому, что хотелось пошустерй и на 50% из-за радеона в линуксе. Это было самым верным и простым решением в моём конкретном случае )
<[Raiden]> Мой совет правда может быть плохим , т.к .не известн очто будет с вейландом,миром и закрытыми дровами...
<mva> rapidsp: ping? :)
<mva> rapidsp: http://paste.pirate-party.ru/c82d6035.txt как думаешь, каюк токену? :)
<Sacri> а подскажите мне, что делать с немонтирующейся флешкой, а
<[Raiden]> Sacri: tail -f  /var/log/syslog и втыкай флэшку. Потом смотри что появилось на экран
<[Raiden]> наверняка какая-то ошибка.
<Sacri> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<Sacri>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Sacri>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Sacri>        dmesg | tail  or so
<AlexGluck> wrong fs type
<Sacri> хвост сислога закопипастить сюда?
<AlexGluck> тебе ответили фс полетелf crjhtt dctuj
<Sacri> я в курсе, что она не в лучшем состоянии
<Sacri> но не в курсе, как победить
<Sacri> гпартед не хочет на неё писать
<AlexGluck> в raw формате и форматированть
<Sacri> досфсцк не хочет её ремонтировать =(
<AlexGluck> vj; rjynhkth gjdbc
<Sacri> а как ето сделать ? =)
<AlexGluck> мож контролер повис перешить прошивку
<Sacri> это microsd, там разве контроллер есть?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<AlexGluck> да
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Sacri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5990437/
<Sacri> мм.. а как перешить контроллер в микросд из убунты? :3
<AlexGluck> гугл в помощь
<Sacri> T_T
<AlexGluck> не каждый день такое делаю
<AlexGluck> так что мало вероятно что тебе сразу так помогут
<[Raiden]> лучше всего начать с ошибок в сислоге если есть или если там нету ничег оценного , сразу попробовать переразбить и форматнуть
<AlexGluck> так там утилиты доступ получить не могут
<[Raiden]> какие?
<[Raiden]> muont?
<AlexGluck> гпартед и дофсцк
<[Raiden]> может там просто фс убилась
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу, кино смотрю.
<[Raiden]> хз тогда, идите новую купите.
<AlexGluck> перешей
<Sacri> может и убилась фс, но новая фс не хочет писаться взамен старой
<AlexGluck> перешей и форматни
<Sacri> а прошивать флешки я не умею Т_Т
 * Sacri вся в гугле
<AlexGluck> так ты девушка плин
<AlexGluck> дай фотку хоть
<Sacri> не дам
<AlexGluck> я фотку просил;)
<Sacri> я отвечаю отказом
<AlexGluck> минут 30 и прошьёш и форматнёш но данные все потеряеш
<Sacri> я сисадмин третьего типа
<Sacri> которые проверяют, чтобы разбекапливалось
<AlexGluck> про тип не понял
<Sacri> см выше
<AlexGluck> понял
<Sacri> первый тип: которые скоро будут делать бекапы
<Sacri> второй тип: которые уже делают бекапы
<artus> cfdisk те в помощ
<Sacri> Нет основных раздПереключить загрузочный флаг текущего разделаMBR не может выполнить загрузку.выполните перезагрузку, чт
<Sacri> сказал мне цфдиск
<artus> а че ты ему командовал?
<Sacri> удолить всё и записать 32гб фат32
<AlexGluck> делай без удаления
<Sacri> вить таблицу.лов запиПереключить загрузочный флаг текущего разделаpartprobe(8), kpartx(8) или выполните перезагрузку, чтобы обно
<AlexGluck> чё?
<artus> Sacri, чесночесно? а с каких пор cfdisk научилсо форматить в фат?
<AlexGluck> тачпад выключи
<artus> я им ток разделы создаю :)
<Sacri> хз
<Sacri> а во что оно умеет?
<artus> скрин в студию терминалки :D
<Sacri> у него в списке есть три разных фат32
<Sacri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5990497/
<artus> а в чем прикол на 32 гига фат совать собсно
<artus> хотя пофиг, переворматиш
<AlexGluck> во
<Sacri> мне бы хоть что-нибудь туда сунуть
<AlexGluck> согласен
<Sacri> чтобы на запись работало
<AlexGluck> +
<artus> ext2 суй
<artus> :)
<Sacri> выбрасывать жалко
<Sacri> сунула ехт2, результат идентичен
<Sacri> то есть отсутствует
<artus> знать выкидывай)
<AlexGluck> контролер перешей
<artus> или врагу подари
<AlexGluck> не слушай артуса
<AlexGluck> перешей контролер
<artus> или закороти ноги на землю и врагу подари :D
<Sacri> знать бы как его перешить – давно перешила бы
<AlexGluck> так мистер вредные советы
 * Sacri вся в гуглях
<Sacri> в гугле только какие-то псевдоутилиты под форточку и как прошить нексус на убунту с флешки
 * Sacri как-то не так гуглит, видимо
<AlexGluck> wrong fs type
<AlexGluck> https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%81%D0%B4+%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&oq=%D1%81%D0%B4+%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81&aqs=chrome.0.69i57.6459j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&channel=cs&fp=824559d90ec6044e&newwindow=1&psj=1&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B0+%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8
<AlexGluck> помогло?
<AlexGluck> сори за длинную ссылку
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/googl-lite/
<AlexGluck> я извинился, больше не буду
<artus> AlexGluck, раслабся, тебя уже прокляли :D
<AlexGluck> артус ты пьян?
<artus> непью
<AlexGluck> ты как под кайфом делись
<artus> я всегда такой :D
<AlexGluck> кровью своей делись буду колоться:)
<artus> нет у меня крови
<artus> могу масла отлить, машинного
<mva> 01:06:43   AlexGluck | так ты девушка плин
<mva> 01:06:55       Sacri | не дам
<mva> [typical]
<artus> :)
<AlexGluck> я фотку хотел посмотреть всего лишь
<AlexGluck> она же замужем
<mva> а может она мусульманка
<mva> им нельзя, если они замужем
<mva> :)
<AlexGluck> =-O:-D
<Sacri> им и не замужем нельзя
<artus> дык им и в интернетах флешки форматировать нельзя :)
<mva> Sacri: можно. В паранже. А замужем — и в паранже нельзя :)
<Sacri> тем не менее, я всё ещё не прошила своюфлешку Т_Т
<mva> Sacri: да выкинь её уже. Овчинка выделки не стоит
<AlexGluck> за фотку прошью через ссш
<mva> AlexGluck: телепатически?
<Kyshtynbai> Извращенетц.
<AlexGluck> http://www.now.ru/item/tv/entertainment/Comedy_BATTL_Bez_granic_264203
<AlexGluck> всем радости
<mva> AlexGluck: алсо, хитрый малый: и фотку ему дай, и рута...
<Sacri> я за натом, тут не до ссш
<mva> Sacri: своим или провайдерским? :)
<mva> своим
<Sacri> за тремя
<mva> Sacri: O_o
<artus> ну нат эт  не проблема, у тя ж в хетцере серв :D
<Sacri> сначала свой, потом провайдерский а потом ещё один
<[Raiden]> тимвьюер пойдёт
<AlexGluck> +
<mva> Sacri: tinc? :)
<artus> вювер уг стремное
<Sacri> tinc?
<mva> artus: потому что wine ;)
<AlexGluck> вьювер нативный
<mva> Sacri: ты ж сисадмин. И не знаешь про такую няшность, как тинк
<artus> AlexGluck, проспись
<AlexGluck> вьювер нативный есть
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: пакет просто сделан, а так оно вайн юзает.
<Sacri> z yfxbyf.obq
<mva> AlexGluck: не кукарекать тут. Он с winelib'ом и забандленным вайном.
<Sacri> я только учусь
<[Raiden]> В прочем это не отменяет тог очто оно работает
<mva> Sacri: в общем, это очень вкусный vpn-демон с шифрованием и компрессией
<artus> mva, эммм, а чем оно от openvpn отлечается?
<mva> [на мотив "с блекджеком и шлюхами"]
<Sacri> но я предпочла бы вариант без ссш
<mva> artus: оно p2p и умеет в режим свитча
<artus> а клиент клиент умеет?
<mva> если хоть у одного из них прямой адрес — да
<artus> я так понял сервер ему всеравно надо
<mva> нет, оно - одноранговое в режиме свитча
<artus> или оно эдакие клиент сервер
<artus> вещ в себе
<mva> т.е. если в сети три ноды и между двумя нет прямой связности — они будут ходить через третью, например
<mva> например, одна IPv4-only, вторая IPv6-only, а третья дуалстек
<mva> хотя, так-то сказать, термин "ходить через" не очень применим
<mva> ибо создаётся туннельная сеть внутри которой эмулируется эзернет
<artus> вобщем при наличии своей впнки смысла заморачиватся нет
<mva> так-то, это и есть "своя впнка"
<mva> просто по другому принципу, нежели openvpn
<artus> ну в ней ктот всеравно должен висеть за натом
<mva> (и любой-другой ppp впн)
<mva> artus: "должен висеть за натом" <<< Щито?
<artus> а если вязать несколько машин - стучат они на открытую в мир
<artus> mva, неогороженый в смысле )
<mva> ну, так-то, да
<artus> есть в нате, а есть за натом :D
<artus> надыть кофе налить
<mva> но у тебя, например, есть возможность указать, что, например, ВСекту ходить через вдску в германии, в фейсбук — через вдску в китае, а чатиться с любовницей — через дедик, плавающий в атлантическом окиане
<artus> я столько не выпью :D
<mva> s/киа/кеа/
<artus> да и что мне мешает это без тинка командовать ? на любой из поднятых тунелей
<mva> Sacri: так или иначе, моё предложение — выкинуть эту флешку на север. Не стоит она твоих нервов :)
<mva> artus: например то, что у тебя будет только один туннель
<mva> с тинком
<artus> ну эт я осознал после того как  кнаписал
<artus> вот его бы еще на телефонку, цены небыло б )
<mva> why not?
<mva> если на телефоне — линупс или бсдя, то пожалуйста
<artus> хы, оно и для дроида есть , круть
<artus> чето как то надо будет воткнуть вместо опенвпна на потестить везде
<artus> mva, вобщем спс за вкусную тулзу
<mva> пожалуйста
<mva> [вот бы мне кто помог найти колпачок от e1550]
<artus> у меня есть :) был
<artus> хотя он в той же стране потеряных вещей похожу
 * Sacri уходит от вас грустить
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-16
<leaf_watoru> если кто скучает, знает наглийский и хочет помочь новичку, приглашаю в #ubuntu
<andrex> это че еще такое было
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<rapidsp> mva
<NoOova> Поздравляю, господа
<NoOova> mva: у меня есть горелый целый мопед.
<NoOova> правда тож без колпачка
<brestows> всем хай
<artus> утра
 * SergeyIT ушел в лес
<vamadir> !me
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
 * vamadir yu
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> чото нас становиться всё меньше и меньше, опять
<andrex> дак запретили незарегиным заходить
<andrex> а то прутса всякие
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ночи всем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-17
<OnkelTem> привет
<OnkelTem> как запустить установку в текстовом редиме? что вводить в параметрах ядру?
<OnkelTem> ставлю lububtu, а установщик тупо по сегфолту валится
<OnkelTem> и никаких опций типа эксперт мода при старте с флехи нет
<OnkelTem> можно только параметры писать
<OnkelTem> и никакого хелпа вообще!
<andrex> тама кнопку любую жмеш и все появляется
<OnkelTem> там нет варианта установки в текст моде
<andrex> ну скачай нетинстал)
<andrex> или альтернейт
<OnkelTem> default, try, install, check, test
<OnkelTem> но это же должно быть!
<OnkelTem> я не могу ничнго скачать
<andrex> лубунту это лубунту и фз че там должно быть а чего нет
<OnkelTem> у меня только флешка и нулевый диск
<OnkelTem> блиннн
<OnkelTem> идиотизм. по ходу и правда нужен другой образ
<OnkelTem> вот оно что, так много места занимает, что не могли включить текстовую инсталяшку в базовый образ?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> кукушко
<aleksei`> хорошо, всем добрый день!!!
<aleksei`> так лучше? ))
<andrex> ночь
<minteuphoria> rf
<minteuphoria> здравствуйте! кто-то может помочь с созданием базы mysql?
<minteuphoria> ergre
<minteuphoria> мои сообщения видны в чате?
<andrex> create database testbase;
<andrex> помог
<andrex> !ask > minteuphoria
<ubuntuhelp> minteuphoria, please see my private message
<andrex> хотяяя
<minteuphoria> попытался создать базу с помощью mysqladmin -u root create joomla. в ответ получил error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'. как это исправить?
<andrex> mysql -u root -p
<andrex> create database testbase;
<andrex> minteuphoria, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/create-database.html
<andrex> sudo mysqladmin -p create имя_базы через мускуль админ если
<andrex> ну или -u пользователь -p
<andrex> короче говоря ошибка грит что ты пароль не ввел)
<andrex> ладн пошел я роутер шить...
<minteuphoria> спасибо) всё получилось)
<Michael72> Можно ли что-то сделать с флэшкой, если после подключения через USB-порт по команде lsusb я вижу новое устройство с VID/PID=090c:1000 в списке — http://paste.kde.org/pdc30595e
<Michael72> Но по команде: solid-hardware list устройства /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdd не появляется — http://paste.kde.org/p287538c8
<artus> можно, прибить над дверю входной, как оберег
<[Raiden]> а в /var/log/syslog что после подключения?
<artus> Michael72, а на что собсно solid-hardware list указывать то должен?
<Michael72> [Raiden]: http://paste.kde.org/p3ec0f35e
<Michael72> artus: должно быть в списке /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sdd по логике вещей
<artus> Michael72, я за 8 лет вообще впервые об этом списке узнал, чето какая то логика у тебя загадочная
<[Raiden]> Michael72: по логике вещей должно быть устройство в /dev , под именем sdd и  можно посмотреть что на нём есть из разделов, тиап sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd , а потом уже монтировать, если есть чего.
<[Raiden]> про  /org/freedesktop я тоже особо ничего не слышал, правда особо и не следил за последней модой )
<Michael72> Ну да. Так проще. В списке ls /dev/sd* отсутствует sdd
<[Raiden]> ну если нет, тогда я не в курсе. Попробуй форум, может там кто поумней есть.
<artus> а в логах присутствует же
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Короче, проблема с apt-get странная после установки - apt-get upgrade или apt-get -f install - ведут к segfault
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи в чем дело?
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: неа.
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: update тоже? и какая версия убунты?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: lubuntu. Впрочем, тут кажись проблема с памятью. Похоже какая-то либо криво встала
<OnkelTem> Я уже заменил плашки, но это не помогает
<[Raiden]> 13.04  или что? у или лу не важно
<[Raiden]> вообще да, частые сегфолты 1 из поводов проверить память\железо.
<[Raiden]> но не обязаетльно сегфолт - железаня проблема.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: но уж такой вещи как apt-get - думаю точно железная
<OnkelTem> какой-нить libc встал криво
<OnkelTem> блин, всё пеерустанавливать опять
<OnkelTem> вот неужели сложно было сделать тулзу, которая бы чекала версии файлов (чексуммы), да скачивала правильные версии
<[Raiden]> а что пишет sudo apt-get isntall --reinstall libc
<OnkelTem> Ща попробую
<[Raiden]> isntall = install
<OnkelTem> segfault
<OnkelTem> короче, палево. Надо заново всё ставить.
<artus> нефиг образы браузером качать
<OnkelTem> Пойду мемтестить
<[Raiden]> ну возьми переставь. Если повторится, то надо будет подумать как проверить железо.
<OnkelTem> artus: думаешь в этом дело? Уж установщик свой чексам неужто не проверил?
<artus> нет канешн
<OnkelTem> хмм.... чет я об этом не подумал. А что, ведь и правда случаются траблы при скачивании. Хоть и мала вероятность
<artus> все проблемы с утановками это или кривой дейлибилд, или стянутый образом )
<[Raiden]> это тоже вариант. проверь имидж
<artus> *браузером
<OnkelTem> А чем скачивать тогда?
<OnkelTem> ftp?
<artus> нафиг его проверять? ария или вгет и перетянуть , и не страдать фигней )
<artus> OnkelTem, качалкой скачивать
<OnkelTem> artus: перетянуть тоже по http? :) В принципе вероятность повторной ошибки почти нулевая )
<[Raiden]> кстати, бывают такие пробелмы с рам, когда расчёт контольной суммы больших файлов не совпадает. Это не значит что всегда так, но бывает.
<artus> OnkelTem, по хттп, но качалкой
<[Raiden]> опечатки, я вина выпил и кино смотрю
<[Raiden]> хотя я трезвй так же печатаю.
<artus> если на то пошло, то контрольку всего можно провести ток распаковав образ и сравнив контрольки всего внутрях, фтопку такие извраты)
<[Raiden]> перетянуть можно, но если сумма совпадёт , то нет смысла ) Тогда причина просто не в этом.
<artus> кстати был у меня образ, хеш образа сходился, сквашфс внутренний установщика крашился, после распаковки образа и проверки - оказался недокачан блок какой то
<artus> при всем при том образ чекался как годный , так что перетяни и не парься
<[Raiden]> если стянуть нвой имидж просто, то всёравно надо проверить.
<[Raiden]> лучше просто проверить тот который есть, для начала.
<artus> мне проверять дольше чем тянуть :)
<OnkelTem> wget'ом забираю снова
<OnkelTem> кстати это было netinst. точснее - alternate
<OnkelTem> так что если во время установки кривое не приехало, то значит было изначально на нетинстовском iso
<artus> если установка кривая - кривой образ )
<OnkelTem> согласный
<[Raiden]> это при услвоии что железо прямое
<artus> а чекать - а толку? инет безлим, терять время на убедитцо что все криво?
<OnkelTem> Кстати, такой фейл сейчас у меня был. Ставил с флешки, она в установщике определилась как /deev/sda, а винет - /dev/sdb
<OnkelTem> ну и когда долшло дело до GRUB'а, я просто жмакнут - ставить в MBR
<OnkelTem> ну он и поставил... на флешку )
<artus> [Raiden], забудь ты уже про фееричный сказки с железом
<OnkelTem> Хотел написать - тупит чат - но потом вспомнил, что я сижу по ssh за офисным компом
<OnkelTem> и || качаю образ. Кстати, вот это не может не выбешивать, что в ротутерах не работает qdisc
<OnkelTem> для traffic shaping
<[Raiden]> в общем советую првоерить свежескачанный имидж. Это потеря времени, но может предотвратить ещё большую потерю.
<[Raiden]> просто для уверенности )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а как это кстати сделать? )
 * OnkelTem забыл
<OnkelTem> ну точне md5sum то я могу сделать
<OnkelTem> а где брать правильную цифирь?
<artus> забей, быстрее пересетапить :)
<[Raiden]> md5sum file , а суммы лежат там же где и имиджи обычно
<OnkelTem> А всё нашел
<artus> да и после вегетов смысла проветять никакого)
<[Raiden]> я вот  тут нашел. Правда ты так и не ответил на вопрос о версии
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<[Raiden]> Я не в курсе насчет вгета, после торента и правда нет смысла. Если только как ещё 1 тест памяти.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-18
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Установил Lubuntu с LXDE
<OnkelTem> сам не знаю, толи радоваться толи печалиться
<OnkelTem> Как добавляются "иконки" в System Settings? У меня например там вообще почти ничего нет. Скажем, отсутствует Sound Settings
<aleksei`> добрый день ))
<OnkelTem> aleksei`: и тубу
<OnkelTem> тебе
<OnkelTem> Я только что ТАКОЕ узнал!
<OnkelTem> Оказывается, Ctrl-R (обратный поиск в буфере) работает чуть-ли не везде! В том числе в командных строках
<OnkelTem> А я то как дуро постоянно ищу команду в истории буфера жмакая бесконечные UP
<markmx> Други, а как бы мне провернуть такое
<markmx> убунта не видит юсби девайс, точнее видит но работать не может, ибо девайс виндовый, как бы так перебросить его в виртуал бокс и в тамошней винде побаловаться?
<andrex> екстеншен пак поставить и перебросить
<markmx> как он зовется там в синаптике?
<artus> никак, нет его там
<andrex> никак его нет в синапстике
<markmx> хм... ручками значит? как полагается линукс вей?
<artus> а загуглить слабо?
<artus> :)
<andrex> markmx, а где оно нескажу :p
<markmx> позна, говори давай как тут качать :)
<artus> markmx, причем тут линуксвей к отдельно взятым приколам отдельно взятого продукта?
<markmx> вот это прикол :) скачал счас бум тестить, если не вернусь, значит пересел обратно на винду
<artus> хватит метатцо, оставайся на венде ))
<markmx> нет, я запущу ГТА5 на линуксе, чего бы это не стоило
<markmx> не сработало
<markmx> а жаль
<andrex> не в exfat случаем?
<markmx> что?
<andrex> флешка емае
<markmx> там девайс, виндовый, не флешка
<markmx> я думал просто порт напрямую пробросится
<andrex> дак он ложен в виртуалке увидеть по идее тока его надо подключить для этого
<andrex> д
<markmx> вот втукнул в порт, линукс молчит, виртбокс говорит что но девайсес авайлабле
<andrex> ну значит выкини этот девайсес
<andrex> или дуй на винду и не возвращайсо)
<markmx> нет... неееет... НЕЕЕЕЕЕТ!!!! я напишу свой виртуал бокс, с юсби и флоппидисководами
<andrex> давайдавай
<markmx> хм, видать не судьба, пойдем другим путем :)
<markmx> что под линукс нормально для видеозахвата чтоп через усби?
<andrex> !hardware > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<OnkelTem> Народ, у меня ATI-шка и два моника. И на втором - клон первого. Как разделить то?
<OnkelTem> Читал про xrandr, но мне бы это в xorg.conf запихнуть
<OnkelTem> и вообще, есть ли утилитка, которая сама всё сделает?
<andrex> параметры - настройка экрана зовецо
<OnkelTem> andrex: а у меня нет такого. Я поставил Lubuntu, тут есть системные параметры, но в них почему-то 4 иконки вместо обычных несколькиъ десятков
<OnkelTem> И, кстати, отдельный вопрос - как в Системные параметры "добавляются иконки"?
<andrex>  /j #lubuntu
<OnkelTem> да там уже давно, тухлый наредкость канал
<OnkelTem> вообще молчат
<OnkelTem> уже часов 6
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0818/h_1376847093_3192303_71b5862d8b.png - пара визуализаций появилось
<SergeyIT> завтра на работу (
<andrex> веселее, веселее, Завтра на работу! ураа товарищи) а то зарплаы не будет:D
<andrex> n
<andrex> т
<SergeyIT> так я вас жалею (
<andrex> себя надо жалеть, а всех не пережалееш)
<SergeyIT> себя - скучно (
<andrex> какойто ты печалный, пожалей себя)
<artus> меня пожалей :D
 * andrex пожалел artus, палкой по спине)
 * andrex лапочка)
<Umren> yo
<SergeyIT> andrex, а чего мне себя жалеть? Я в отпуске ). А тут даже комаров нет )
<SergeyIT> за неделю 1-ого только встретил
<Umren> и что ты с ним сделал?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Сча уже спад комаров
<[Raiden]> Ну по крайней мре в моей полосе )
<SergeyIT> Umren, я его не видел (, он около уха прожужжал, когда я бруснику собирал... такого я не помню (до озера 20 метров, дверь открыта, а комаров нет)
<Umren> может приснилось?)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/706615/#520f8af29b11be2317926613
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-11
<andrex|off> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex|off, Понг.
<myordo> Все здрасьте
<myordo> ребята подскажите, как запустить ехе через терминал,ввожу путь:cd /home/user/.wine/drive_c/TervistRO/tervist_patcher.exe' не запускается ((((
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> а если у меня в чистой консоли, в браузере w3m показываются картинки, то фрейм буфер включен?
<myordo> роек
<myordo> подскажи
<andrex> wine /path/to/exe
<andrex> royek: да
<andrex> !cd | myordo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cd'
<andrex> вобщем сд нифига не запускает)
<myordo> не понял.
<andrex> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<myordo> cd /home/user/.wine/drive_c/TervistRO/
<myordo> ls
<myordo> над запустить tervist_patcher.exe
<andrex> wine ./tervist_patcher.exe
<andrex> если пишет что нет такого то chmod +x tervist_patcher.exe а потом то что выше
<andrex> man wine
<andrex> man chmod
<andrex> man cd
<royek> ку
<UNIm95> Народ есть маленький вопрос: Как список полученный командой ls запихнуть в массив в bash?
<UNIm95> простое tmp=$(ls) дает массив с одним элементом. Проще оворя строковую переменную
<tagezi> UNIm95: а у тебя огромный скрипт с огромным количеством переменных?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  почти. мне надо собрать файлы в директориях в один.
<tagezi> в определённом порядке, естественно?
<UNIm95> смотри: есть файлы с такими путями ./2013/[1-12]/[1-31]/[00-23]/*.txt
<UNIm95> причем "дырки" могут быть где угодно
<UNIm95> в результате я хочу получить ./2013/[1-12]/[1-31]/[00-23]/file.txt
<tagezi> find не?
<tagezi> если порядок такойже как при поиске, то почему прото сне поспользоватся финд с экзеком?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  если я делаю tmp=$(find -maxdepth 1) я все равно получаю строку(массив с одним элементом)
<UNIm95> и не могу итерировать по ней
<tagezi> find . -type f -exec cat $* {} \;
<tagezi> или порядок файлов должен быть всётаки разный?
<tagezi> тоесть ты выбираешь файл по характеристикам и потом его добавляеш в выходно?
<UNIm95> никаких дополнительных параметров для выбора файлов нет.
<UNIm95> выходной файл должен заменить собой надор файлов в исходном каталоге
<UNIm95> набор*
<tagezi> если нужно просто собрать вс в один файл, то find ui/ -type f -exec cat $* >> file {} \;
<tagezi> ui/ = директория начало поиска
<tagezi> если начинать с текущей то .
<tagezi> эт кстати в строке можно делать
<UNIm95> tagezi:  это сольёт ВСЕ файлы в один?
<tagezi> да, в прорядке их нахождения
<UNIm95> это не совсем то что мне надо.
<tagezi> вот, а что тебе надо? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: заменить набор файлов в пути ./2013/[1-12]/[1-31]/[00-23]/*.txt на один по тому же месту
<tagezi> ээ.. я не понимать (
<tagezi> ааа )
<tagezi> тебе нужнно собрать все файлы в поддиректориях в один файл в этой директории )
<UNIm95> tagezi: да
<UNIm95> Поэтому я хотел получить списки в массив и дальше итерировать по ним
<tagezi> ls с какими параметрами используешь?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  не имеет различия tmp=$(ls) и tmp=$(ls -l) дает одну строку
<UNIm95> а не массив
<tagezi> да, я вижу..
<tagezi> наверно, это не по мне.. я с башем как-то не на ты =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: мне бы просто распарсить эту строку в много элементный массив
<tagezi> UNIm95: если ты до вечера не сделаешь, а уменя к вечеру ещё не обрубит соображаловку, я подумаю что можно сделать
<tagezi> нужно копаться, а сейчас время нет (
<tagezi> UNIm95: читал http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18884992/how-do-i-assign-ls-to-an-array-in-linux-bash ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: только прочел
<UNIm95> сейчас попробую
<UNIm95> tagezi:  спс
<tagezi> нз
<UNIm95> вопрос был в еще одной паре скобок
<tagezi> -1 =)
<tagezi> вечером можно будет отдыхать )
<scratch[x]> привет всем
<scratch[x]> кто то делал бездисковую загрузку?
<scratch[x]> по сети
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> короче добился что бы верхнюю панель было нормально видно. но теперь все тормозит с прорисовкой и со свертыванием окон. как в замедленном кино.
<royek> старнно
<royek> а даш дак вообще секунд тридцать все иконки прорисовываются
<royek> короче как ни люблю даш.
<royek> придется кубунту ставить
<andrex> scratch[x]: проблема то в чем?
<andrex> !ltsp
<ubuntuhelp> LTSP — проект сервера терминалов для Linux. Он позволяет подключение тонких клиентов к Linux серверам. См. главу 3 !edubuntuhandbook - http://www.ltsp.org/ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<UNIm95> andrex:  ему вроде PXE надо
<scratch[x]> UNIm95: да желательно PXE чтоб на клиентах вообще ОС небыло
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  если бы я знал  я бы уже рассказал. а так не знаю
<scratch[x]> да хотел на работе сделать что то типа резервных рабочих мест, вот щя на двух компах винты сдохли, а менеджерам работать надо, хоть интернет и офис бы могли юзать
<andrex> UNIm95: дак оно и есть pxe
<andrex> ппц какойто
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> andrex: Я думал эта хрень подобна офтопиковской терминалке
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-12
<rapidsp> опа... а 12.04 сразу на 14.04 умеет апгрейдиться?
<zsaturn> Народ, ку! Тут вообще живое общение есть или очень редко?
<tagezi> да есть, просто нефиг валить сразу с канала )
<tagezi> мы вообще очень общительный народ )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  это про кого?
<tagezi> да заходил тут часа два назад )
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-13
<Denver79> как сделать ярлык для запуска исполняемого файла, который запускается в строке командой ./start
<tagezi> ярлык?
<tagezi> где?
<Denver79> на столе
<tagezi> ножом вырещать )
<tagezi> вырезать*
<tagezi> как можно ответить на вопрос, если он задан не полностью?
<Denver79> [Desktop Entry]
<Denver79> Name=TOR
<Denver79> Comment=Запускаем TOR-браузер в терминале
<Denver79> GenericName=Запускаем свое приложение в терминале
<Denver79> Keywords=Мой скрипт
<Denver79> Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-terminal -e cd /home/rabota/tor-browser_ru && ./start-tor-browser
<Denver79> Terminal=false
<Denver79> Type=Application
<Denver79> Icon=/home/rabota/.tor-browser_ru/Browser/browser/icons/mozicon128.png
<Denver79> Categories=
<Denver79> Path=
<Denver79> NoDiplay=false
<tagezi> сейчас бархатный сезон, телепаты в отпуске
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Denver79> вот он стартует в терминале с двух команд cd /home/rabota/tor-browser_ru и ./start-tor-browser
<Denver79> как правильно его в ярлыке прописать?
<tagezi> ярлыков с линухе не существует
<tagezi> существуют ссылки: жесткие и мягкие
<tagezi> а остальное зависит от системы
<Denver79> а как тут иконку запуска правильно называют?
<Denver79> сделал :)
<Denver79> *BOAST*
<tagezi> поздравляю )
<tagezi> блин, дожили.. линь тормозить нчал если неделю не перезагруаешь (
<tagezi> куда мир катится?
<RiseOfDeath> Здарова народ. Как на 12.04 дела с иксами, говорят их выпилили?
<RiseOfDeath> ой... тоесть на 14.04
<|rapidsp|> кто ж их выпилит
<|rapidsp|> он же памятник (С) :)
<RiseOfDeath> Это хорошо, а то что-то везде пишут что там mir стоит
<RiseOfDeath> а я сижу и думаю обновляться или нет
<Sergey_IT> дождь
<tagezi> да вчера был
<tagezi> мир в 14.04 не включали, по причине сырости и скромности )
<|rapidsp|> кубунта у меня вчера обновилась с 12.04 на 14.04 дюже комфортно :)
<|rapidsp|> и наконец то допилили виджет ФБ до адекватного состояния
<RiseOfDeath> К стати, никто не знает, умеет-ли мир что-то типа отдельных сеансов, как у иксов?
<mva|de> https://pp.vk.me/c540109/c540105/v540105004/164c3/aIZknJupxAo.jpg ( http://zakupki.gov.ru/223/purchase/public/purchase/info/lot-info.html?lotId=2088063&purchaseId=1445290&purchaseMethodType=IS&epz=true )
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<zorgeht> всем доброго времени суток
<zorgeht> помогите, пожалуйста, с проблемой со звуком
<zorgeht> звуковая карта x-fi titanium, убунту 14.04 x64, звук "как из бочки" - особенно хорошо заметно в наушниках
<zorgeht> есть ли способ с этим бороться?
<tagezi> zorgeht: напиши на форум.. не помню что бы тут справшивали такое
<zorgeht> tagezi: спасибо, я форумы по убунту уже читал
<tagezi> forum.ubuntu.ru
<zorgeht> там пишут "живи с этим и скажи спасибо, что такую унылую звукашку мы вообще поддерживаем"
<tagezi> эм.. кто поддерживает? форум? у них пупок не развязался? ))0
<zorgeht> на ubuntu.org по крайней мере
<zorgeht> ну там конечно все официально написано
<zorgeht> "such old hardware is supported as is"
<tagezi> ну, сейчас вообще, редко кто pci пользуется.. ну либо уже чтонить навороченое ставят
<zorgeht> tagezi: это pci-express
<zorgeht> и, собственно, самая новая карточка от creative
<tagezi> такое что бы звук был вах.... но тогда на оф сайте будет написано, что дрова закрытые и в убунте не доступны )))
<tagezi> напиши на руский форум, можн кто сталкивался.. в раздел по железу
<zorgeht> tagezi: у креатива под винду-то ровные дрова на нее написали вот только пару месяцев назад
<tagezi> в сообществе есть любители качественного звука, да и писуны музлонов )
<zorgeht> да мне особо качественный звук не уперся
<zorgeht> просто "чуть лучше встроенного AC'97"
<tagezi> мне пока AC'97 хватает
<zorgeht> просто хорошо бы, чтобы была софтинка, позволяющая настроить "тип колонок" а-ля винды
<tagezi> если что и буду делать то аналоговое
<tagezi> ну, напиши )
<zorgeht> просто если включить в виндовых дровах режим "наушники" - из наушников звук тоже "как из бочки"
<tagezi> может это фича? звучание от Диогена =)
<zorgeht> а вот в режиме "колонки" наушники звучат нормально
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-14
<tagezi> UNIm95: тут?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ну болей меней.
<UNIm95> на работе. пиши может чем и помогу
<tagezi> UNIm95: как по русски звучит имя Balthasar Glättli ?
<tagezi> Бальтазар, а дальше? )
<UNIm95> Бальтазар Глэтти
<UNIm95> точнее Глаэтти
<tagezi> там "э", а не "ё"? )
<UNIm95> что то среднее между этими двумя вариантами.
<UNIm95> ё было бы с ö
<tagezi> а, понятно
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо )
<UNIm95> tagezi: надеюсь ты про немецкий язык спрашиваешь =)
<tagezi> ну, да )) Бальтазар Глэтти
<tagezi> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balthasar_Gl%C3%A4ttli
<tagezi> чобы я ещё к тебе стучался )
<UNIm95> tagezi: напомни: как я спалился что немецкий знаю? + а зачем тебе Бальтазар нужен?
<tagezi> ой, слушай.. там много раз было... ну, и я просто подумал, что если ты живёшь там, то буковку мне сможешь прочитать )
<tagezi> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2014/08/14/libreoffice-conference-2014-the-program-of-a-landmark-event/
<tagezi> перевожу новость
<UNIm95> tagezi: что бы всех за ногу. В этой новости и мой город упоминается
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Берн? )
<UNIm95> Не. Мюнстер
<tagezi> а, нашёл )
<tagezi> ладно, я пойду дальше переводить.. а новость протухнет )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а где новость размещать будешь?
<tagezi> на опеннет и на стрница и группах сообщества LO RU
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм, ещё вопрос про твой родной город ))
<tagezi> at the LVM Insurance in Münster
<tagezi> чо за ЛВМ страхование?
<UNIm95> Да. LVM переводить не надо
<tagezi> это отделение IBM что ли?
<UNIm95> но что-то мне не вериться что у них 13к людей в их здании
<tagezi> я думаю там больше )
<tagezi> ну, по картинке, кокрайне мере в документе IBM
<tagezi> как это звучит по русски вообще?
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM_Versicherung
<tagezi> угу, спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi: ЛВМ ферзихерунг
<tagezi> будет звучать по немецки )
<UNIm95> tagezi: черт. как у них может быть 13к рабочих мет если в фирме всего 3к людей?
<tagezi> хм.. сейчас напишу в рассылку, пусть уточнят
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi: и что ответили? или они не такие быстрые?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, они иногда очень медленные
<tagezi> а иногда вообще забывают такой огромный болт от трактора беларусь на всё )
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты знаешь что за контора CH-Open – the Swiss Open Systems User Group?
<tagezi> или это CH-Open и поеснение Swiss Open Systems User Group? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: хз
 * tagezi навижу когда итальяшки показывают своё умение говорить по английски
<UNIm95> швейцарские фирмы с CH начинаются
<UNIm95> s/фирмы/домены/
<UNIm95> Вопрос немного не по теме. Как из RHEL Server сделать RHEL Desktop
<tagezi> эм.. ну эт точно не ко мне.. я красношапкой не знаком )
<tagezi> Digital Sustainability - это что такое?
<tagezi> чо за устойчивость циыровых данных?
<UNIm95> хз
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а на #rhel помогли в 2 минуты. надо просто сменить файлик redhat-release. такого  я тупо не ожидал =)
<anderx> тест
<ubuntuhelp> anderx, Failed!
<UNIm95> anderx: Причем совсем Failed!
<tagezi> чото у меня хромиум переглючивает. причем ка-то странно
<tagezi> изображение в окне замирает, хотя изменения всёравно происходят.. если окно светнуть развернуть то их становиться видно
<tagezi> жест какая-то (
<UNIm95> tagezi:  да выкинь его нахрен.
<tagezi> ну, мне очень влом настраивать шриты в фф
<tagezi> глазаломает жутко просто
<tagezi> вторую статейку перевожу, уже просто вырвать хочется ((((
<UNIm95> tagezi: так закинь виндовые шрифты в ~/.fonts
<tagezi> я както замарачивался настройкой шрифтов в фф, жесть не предсказуемая
<tagezi> UNIm95: я стараюсь не пользоваться материалом с закрытыми лицензиями, не важно, программы, или просто документы
<UNIm95> tagezi: не трахай себе мозг. скоммунизди шрифты с проинсталенной винды
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты в России?
<tagezi> нет, я в финке )
<tagezi> ну, и кроме того, проблема, на самом деле, не в красоте шрифтов, а интерпритации теког и выставлении размера шрифта
<tagezi> причем инрпритация в хромиуме и фф разная, поэтому приходиться сидеть и подбирать руками для каждого в отдельности
<tagezi> и в фф не совсем предсказуемая.. я как-то развлекался.. и просто положил на это дело
<tagezi> UNIm95: а где в фф настройка орфографии?
<tagezi> чото я вообще потерялся )
<UNIm95> tagezi: поставь аддон Classic theme restorer
<tagezi> он помоему не проверяется вообще ничем, что вообще это можно сделать
<UNIm95> В поле текста проверь
<UNIm95> через правую кнопку мышки
<tagezi> LT кстати себя вообще странно как-то ведёт
<[Raiden]> про шрифты в фф я встречал немал остатей
<[Raiden]> ку
<UNIm95> LT это что такое
<tagezi> эм.. нет Classic theme restorer такого )
<tagezi> ку, потеряшка )
<UNIm95> tagezi: как нет,
<tagezi> UNIm95: LanguageTool
<tagezi> очень хорошая прога, которая проверяет не только орфографию, но и запятые(частично), двойные пробелы, вводные слока, двойное слово в предложении
<UNIm95> tagezi: для локали я использую QuickLocaleSwitcher
<tagezi> но чото она какая-то стрёмная в фф... хоят вроде последняя версия
<tagezi> не, мне для фф нужна проверка орфографии, что бы при правки вики было видны косяки
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/quick-locale-switcher/?src=search
<tagezi> спасибо
<tagezi> в хромиуме автоматом проверяется по словарям из системы
<[Raiden]> в фф тоже.
<[Raiden]> у меня проверяется
<[Raiden]> красным подчеркивает
<tagezi> у меня нифига не проверяет (
<[Raiden]> единственное, я себе потом поставил алтернативный словарь с буквой ё - как это сделать есть варианты, все гуглятся.
<tagezi> AOT?
<tagezi> он половину слов русских не знает )))
<tagezi> хотя с буквой ё работает
<tagezi> Нужно будет Якова за рукав дёрнуть чтобы наконец добавил ё в LT
<UNIm95> tagezi: кстати проверь в языках системы все ли языковые библиотеки на борту
<tagezi> да вроде все... kde при каждой загрузке проверяет
<tagezi> и верищит если чо
<artemz_> выпью ка я антидепрессантов
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hostapd управляю через service. а вот как убрать его из автозагрузки
<OnkelTem> Ку всем
<OnkelTem> http://vk.com/photo134615424_336326948 - вот линк, там загадко. 4 фрейма из видео, которое я ток что сделал на трубу. Суть действия - смена фона страницы. Так вот почему-то оно меняется не сразу целиком, а вот как показано
<OnkelTem> то есть на 2-ом и 3-ем кадре четко видно, как сначала нижняя часть страницы становится синей, а потом только все
<OnkelTem> Есть ли у кого идеи, в чем может быть дело?
<OnkelTem> Ситуация одинаковая, что в Хроме, что в FF
<OnkelTem> Галка Sync to VBlank в nvidia-settings стоит.
<OnkelTem> Ubunru 12
<OnkelTem> .04. KDE
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: на других машинах проблема та же?
<OnkelTem> Короче, разобрался
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: на ноуте не оказалось проблемы
<OnkelTem> Уже нашел даже issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/423940
<OnkelTem> nVidia + несколько мониторов, по разному подключенных
<OnkelTem> У меня 2 DVI и 1 VGA. Так вот на ВГА-шном барахле все в порядке
<OnkelTem> Вот не сразу это я понял..
<OnkelTem> Оказалось, что у меня эта же штука отчетливо видна, когда я видео смотрю
<OnkelTem> А я все удивлялся, откуда оно
<UNIm95> Народ. напомните где настраиваются переменные среды глобально? Для всей инсталляции.
<SancheZ> Всех приветствую
<SancheZ> Есть кто?
<SancheZ> Помогите пождалуйста если кто то есть...отзовитесь..
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> SancheZ: говори
<SancheZ> Здравствуйте. Я сегодня установил Убунту, первый раз, то есть перешел с Виндовс...и хотелось узнать бы небольшие мелочи, из за которых на мой взгляд бессмысленно создавать темы на форумах...поможете?
<SancheZ> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SancheZ> подскажите, как перейти в другой раздел жесткого диска и посмотреть в нем файлы? Перед установкой убунту я переместил в логический раздел некоторые документы, и не фрагметировал жесткий...
<tagezi> а какая система?
<tagezi> убунту теперь не подцепляет логические тома? о_О
<SancheZ> Здравствуйте, убунту...эммм...14 вроде
<SancheZ> подскажите как посмотреть версию?
<SancheZ> нашел...14,04 LTS
<tagezi> Эм, даже не знаю что тебе ответить на твой вопрос... есть два варианта
<SancheZ> Тогда у меня еще есть вопрос)) Я просто сегодня перешел на линь)
<tagezi> 1) ждать того у кого стоит убунту с юнити, может что скажет... раньше, логические тома цеплялись автоматм в наутилусе, и перейти можно было при помощи мышки
<tagezi> 2) написать на форум, там юнити-водителей больше, могут быстрее помочь
<SancheZ> ага, наутилус, файловый менеджер...сейчас предоставлю скрин
<SancheZ> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0815/h_1408107337_9599025_c43f97d6c9.png
<SancheZ> смотрите...я не могу понять, как перейти просто в другой том? Тут как то по детски, сразу сортировка-картинки, музыка и т.д
<tagezi> ну, Юнити для подростков и делалась, ничего лишнего
<tagezi> /media/
<tagezi> там обычно логические диски седят
<tagezi> по умолчанию
<SancheZ> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0815/h_1408107503_7141421_dc7a7620dd.png
<tagezi> но это при условии что они примонтированы, а это не факт
<SancheZ> И посмотрите тут...я скачал менеджер жестких
<SancheZ> Они так то есть
<tagezi> эм.. а винду ты снёс по ходу, да?
<SancheZ> Вы написали консольную команду "/media/"? Как вызвать консоль? Да, снес
<tagezi> SancheZ: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=67.0
<SancheZ> Да, снес, но винда была на отдельном разделе, отдельном от документов
<tagezi> это раздел форума для новичков
<tagezi> там можно задавать даже очень глупые вопросы
<tagezi> вот напиши туда со своими картинками
<SancheZ> Эх. Спасибо хоть на этом.
<tagezi> ну, я не понимаю.. у меня мозг походу уже не варит совсем
<tagezi> надо отдыхать, иногда
<SancheZ> А чем вы занимаетесь?
<SancheZ> Для чего используете линь? Специфика работы? Просто я установил для того чтобы изучать вэб программированиел
<SancheZ> И параллельно изучить линукс)
<tagezi> денвера не хватало? )
<SancheZ> Захотелось что то нового)
<tagezi> я на лине уже лет 10 наверное, когда ставил просто хотел быть элитой.. а теперь ничего другое не воспринимаю как систему. не удобно оно всё
<tagezi> хотя элитой так и не стал ))))
<SancheZ> Но и денвер установлен на другом ПК, там винда, а здесь на ноуте убунту решил попробовать
<SancheZ> Главно чтобы было удобно) Но пока для меня это лес
<tagezi> удобно станет года через 2, когда въедись в тему )
<tagezi> въедишь*
<tagezi> нет нельзя
<tagezi> нехрен лезть в приват без приглашения
<tagezi> и так на панели вкладок немерено
<tagezi> SancheZ:
<SancheZ> извините
<tagezi> эт тебе мелочи.. а я делами занимаюсь.. ) и там только по делам
<tagezi> SancheZ: эт тебе мелочи.. а я делами занимаюсь.. ) и там только по делам
<tagezi> интернет лагает? )
<SancheZ1> У меня?)
<SancheZ1> Блин, как убрать удаленную программу с панели почты?
<SancheZ1> установил Unity mail, он появился в трее, где значек письма
<SancheZ1> удалил его-значек остался
<tagezi> да, значек это отдельный геморой в юнити
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не получается убрать hostapd из автозапуска. в конфиге RUN_DAEMON="no" не помогает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как убрать hostapd из init.d? должна быть команда для добавления и удаления из уровней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже нагуглил
<tagezi> есть кто живой с юнити и либроофисом?
<only_you> Lо
<only_you> до
<tagezi> only_you: у тебя какая локализация LO&
<tagezi> немецкая?
<only_you> нет
<only_you> eng
<tagezi> а русской нет?
<only_you> нету
<tagezi> тогда, тогда посмотри пожалуйста, в врайте или калке: Tool - Options
<tagezi> там View
<tagezi> в разеделе Icon size and style
<tagezi> второй слева выпадающий список
<tagezi> сделай мне скрин его, пожалуйста
<only_you> ок, сек
<only_you> https://imageshack.com/i/exke6MJOp
<only_you> https://imageshack.com/i/eziIdP3Kp
<tagezi> эм.. а чо так мало то?
<tagezi> всмысле стилей значков?
<only_you> ето стандарт
<tagezi> эм....
<only_you> в убунту-декстоп изкоробки больше нету
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/5yunw
<tagezi> у тебя какая версия LO?
<only_you> Version: 4.2.4.2
<tagezi> ну, вроде танго в убунту уже 100 лет как по умолчанию стоит... странно
<tagezi> чото я тогда вообще не понимаю нифига
<tagezi> only_you: лан, спасибо...
<tagezi> извени, я просто в шоке немного, другое савсем ожидал увидеть )
<only_you> не за что)
<only_you> не знаю, что ті ожидал от убунті увидеть.. :D
<tagezi> ну, как в нормальной сборке 8 предустановленных тем
<tagezi> с танго по умолчанию
<only_you> не путай ца кед и юнити
<tagezi> не, я про гит
<tagezi> нормальная сборка, видимо космонавтики её кастрируют
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/thumb/1/19/Screenshot-faq139.png/800px-Screenshot-faq139.png
<tagezi> тут 6 тем.. но это фиг знает какого года скрин
<only_you> хз, может пересобирают без тем
<tagezi> хоят не, извесно, ноябрь 2012 года
<tagezi> фиг его знает.. нужно поднимать виртуалки и смотреть что где накуралесили
<tagezi> у меня разам упали все )) осталась жить только дебиан на лхде и суся из коропки )
<tagezi> все убунты умерли (
<UNIm951> А парень так и не ответил о комфорте. https://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/10764052
<tagezi> UNIm951: у меня половина мебели из икеи, если не попуть совсем дишовку, то даже очень удобно и комфортно
<UNIm951> tagezi: почитай каменты
<UNIm951> и поймёшь на какой вопрос человек не ответил
<tagezi> на лоре? =))
<UNIm951> Да =)
<tagezi> чо читать коменты тролей?
<tagezi> во всех старых сайтах и больших групах про линух и СПО тролят по чем зря
<UNIm951> Если честно мне тоже интересен ответ =)
<artemz_> tagezi: у меня кровать из икеи была...когда завёл девушку пришлось поменять
<tagezi> ну, у меня не девушка, у меня жена, 6 лет кровать нормально живёт
<artemz_> ну значит либо кровать нормальная попалась, либо интимная жизнь не очень))
<tagezi> кроме того, в питере был стилаж под книги, тоже икеи, тоже 6 лет прожил, а книжек у меня в питере был целый вагон
<tagezi> пришлось раздать (((
<tagezi> я думаю просто не нужно покупать самую дешовку, и всё будет хорошо
<artemz_> у меня на libex.ru старые книги норм раскупают по-немногу. около 400 штук продалось
<tagezi> в икеи товар очень грамотно сделан.. что подешевле, то поговнистее, если хочешь по лучше, то это уже денег стоит
<tagezi> эм.. зачем продавать если есть кому отдать в хорошие руки, что бы человек пользовался?
<tagezi> мне чего делать нечего в жизни кроме как барыжить?
<artemz_> ну сама то кровать норм была, а вот ножки у основания на которое матрас кладётся очень быстро расшатились и отвалились
<tagezi> нужно было с решоткой покупать
<Sergey_IT> кариес?
<artemz_> если есть кому то то тогда да. а мне некому более 5000 книг отдать
<tagezi> всегда есть кому отдать.. бибиотеки, кружки для детей, друзья
<tagezi> просто не захотел
<artemz_> да у меня вся семья пыталась заниматься этим. библиотеки брали, но 1 из 10, старались выбирать самое лучшее. а таскаться к ним и обратно с пакетами регулярно никто не захочет
<artemz_> детских книг практически нет там
<artemz_> вот на иностранных языках много. друзья и библиотеки такое не оч берут, а через интернет покупают охотно
<tagezi> да я понимаю.. нашёл оправдание, выложил насайт и душа спокойна и профит есть.. так многие поступают
<tagezi> действительно отдать в хорошие руки тяжело, нужно думать и искать, проще забить и продавать
<artemz_> есть спрос, есть и предложение. 50-100 рублей это плата за беспокойство по сути, не вижу моральных проблем чтобы продавать
<tagezi> да большенство людей не видят моральных проблем, нафига их видеть то? без них спокойней спится
<tagezi> у меня самое тяжолое было пристроить старый ледоруб и каску... каска была 76 года, а ледоруб 82... поюзаные, голятся только в музей, а в питере альпиниских музеев раз-два и всё.. и как на зло, их ведут походники и литом все разъехались по паходам
<tagezi> летом*
<artemz_> а они есть, проблемы то эти? у меня в городе гарантированно никто бесплатно даже не возьмёт книгу по ANTLR, а кому то на другом конце страны нужно и вместо того, чтобы покупать за 1000 руб он получит за 300. все в профите.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, если книгу покупают, значит велика вероятность, что она действительно нужна, то есть не пропадет
<artemz_> книга - это не ледоруб и каска, часто соседу васе отдать - значит выкинуть. если человек платит за неё деньги - это значит она ему действительно нужна.
<tagezi> ну да.. или кризис с туалетной бумагой
<tagezi> не раз видел как покупают книги по дешовке, что бы полистать и выкинуть тутже
<tagezi> в питере на ваське лотки стоят, книги продают по 100-200 рублей
<Sergey_IT> в семье не без урода
<tagezi> я раздал все книги которые решил оставить.. восновном в библиотеки
<Jafura> Hello. Do you know any free fonts with the new ruble sign?
<pauld> 123
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-16
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<aleksei`> добрый день
<no_NICK> с какими правами запускать winetricks, чтобы поставить dotnet и т.п?
<dzirtt> хай
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<Sergey_IT> !лох
<Sergey_IT> (
<tagezi> а ты что думал, он тебе ссылку на википедию даст  со статьёй про лохнеское чудовище? )
<Sergey_IT> ну хоть бы что-нибудь ответил ( (типа - "сам лох") :(
<tagezi> сделай библиотеку ему с ответами )
<tagezi> потом зелёного попросишь подгрузить ))
<Sergey_IT> если сделаю, его же забанят (
<Sergey_IT> Nikoli, чего скачешь?
<Nikoli> Sergey_IT, с настройками сети играю
<Sergey_IT> не замучай окончательно )
<Nikoli> так я бэкапы сделал)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-17
<tagezi> тыдыщь
<SancheZ> дышь)
<SancheZ> Блин как уменьшить шрифт в системе?
<alexgluck> Всем привет, столкнулся с проблемой авторизации в xubuntu. Локально выбрал пользователя я могу набирать пароль или не набирать или вообще любой указывать а авторизация всё равно будет происходить и показываться рабочий стол.
<alexgluck> а по ssh и vnc всё норм, первый запрашивает пароль пользователя, второй пароль сервера.
<alexgluck> Есть кто?
<alexgluck> Всем спасибо разобрался
<alexgluck> вот и не скажу как :Р
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Как вывести пакеты архитектуры i386? dpkg -l пакет -- а дальше что?
<OnkelTem> Если я допустим делаю dpkg -l 'skype' он мне принтит, что пакет не установлен, в то время как skype:i386 точно должен быть
<tagezi> откуда вывести?
<tagezi> skype-bin 386,а skype amd64
<tagezi> так,  на всякий случай
<tagezi> а ваще man dpkg, man apt-get
<OnkelTem> tagezi: '*:i386' правилный ответ, на #ubuntu подсказали
<OnkelTem> В общем... Skype умер по ходу для Linux'f
<OnkelTem> 4.2 больше не логиниться, 4.3 не работает
<OnkelTem> логинится*
<tagezi> правильный ответ: "Маны нужно читать, люди их не отнечего делать пишут"
<tagezi> скайп нормально работает
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я открыл ман, ничего там не нашел, спросил людей
<OnkelTem> tagezi: скайп не работает http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Having-trouble-signing-in-Retirement-of-older-versions-of-Skype/td-p/3439685
<OnkelTem> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-4-3-crash-on-ubuntu-14-04/td-p/3219892
<tagezi> но у меня работает
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ну, занчит все кто писал в тех топиках ничего не понимают и маны читать не умеют
<tagezi> наверное
<OnkelTem> 146%
<tagezi> но он нормально работает и даже не плозо видео передаёт
<tagezi> не плохо*
<tagezi> баг от 19 июня, я с тех пор уже раз 20 разговаривал
<tagezi> так что путь эта толпа топает и читает маны
<OnkelTem> у меня скайп просто падает по Segfault
<tagezi> мои поздравления
<OnkelTem> маны тут непричем, че ты чушь то несешь?
<tagezi> сам сказал что они маны не читают )
<tagezi> и вообще, скайпом нужно пользоваться только в крайнем случае.. есть дофига чего нормального, которе не показывает рекламы и не устанавливает в систему дубликаты либ
<OnkelTem> я бы рад, ты не поверишь
<OnkelTem> я вообще скайп ненавижу люто
<OnkelTem> но там сидит куча нужного мне народа
<OnkelTem> в принципе, есть опция оставить скайп на ведре, и всех кто мне туда пишет просить писать например в hangouts
<OnkelTem> сейчас вот раздумываю над этим. Потому что уже 2 часа ввалил в этот дебильный segfault
<tagezi> я в своё время соскочил с аси очень просто
<tagezi> удалил её, и забыл )
<OnkelTem> Microsoft заблокировала 4.2 две недели назад
<OnkelTem> я кстати тоже примерно так и сделал... просто не запускаю года полтора и все
<tagezi> все кому нужен был сами нашли как со мной связатся.. а остальным я на почту написал, что мой ак похители, пожалуйста вот так со мной связывайтесь )
<tagezi> и досвидос
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а чем ты с основном сейчас пользуешься?
<tagezi> ну, для ЛО джабер, для родни гтолк
<OnkelTem> лол
<OnkelTem> я не про ответ
<OnkelTem> я только что кажется нашел причину краша )))
<OnkelTem> tagezi: хочешь я положу твой скайп? Дай мне совй id
<OnkelTem> tagezi: или просто попроси кого-нить тебе файл прислать )))
<tagezi> нет не хочу )
<OnkelTem> I'd like to also say that receiving files using 4.3 crashes the application. This way if anyone sends me a file, my Skype crashes. It's amazing, isn't it? I mean, I think 4.3 is far more superior than 4.2. Good job, Microsoft! Thank you for this amazing, bugfree product!
<OnkelTem> это из форума
<tagezi> ну, блин.. мыши плакали, кололись, но продолжали жрать кактусы
<OnkelTem> У меня при запуске падает скайп. Судя по всему, когда он запускается и забирает историю с сервера, то забирает и историю передачи файлов.
<OnkelTem> То есть мне даже не помогает удаление ~/.Skype, так как после старта из истории приезжает какой-то старый файл и валит все в чертям )
<OnkelTem> Причем я пробовал после краша залесть в sqlite БД скайпа и руками удалить оттуда все эти передачи. Но.. на серваке-то я не могу удалить. Комедия блин
<tagezi> ну, поздравляю.. смотри как не обнавлять историю скапа
<OnkelTem> залезть*
<tagezi> не понимаю я всех этих проблем.. зачем пользоваться тем чем не нравится
<OnkelTem> tagezi: заказчики! вот единственная причина
<OnkelTem> но, как я уже сказал, на ведре пусть продолжает работать, буду всех редиректить
<tagezi> да, закасчики иногда очень тупы в своём выборе
<OnkelTem> Пойду поставлю себе в скайпе на ведре статус, что типа я переехал. Осталось решить куда. Вот hangouts, вроде удобная штука, но не все ей пользуются и не всех заставишь в гугле зарегиться
<OnkelTem> да и чесн - как-то мне стыдно просить народ региться на вражеском ресурсе :)
<OnkelTem> хоть и таком удобном... (закатил мечтательно глаза)
<tagezi> а типа в скайп не вражеский? ))
<OnkelTem> ну, они *уже* им пользуются
<OnkelTem> а тут от меня инициатива будет исходить
<OnkelTem> вообще, Telegram вроде бы наша. Ну, по крайней мере наша разработка.
<OnkelTem> правда более чем уверен, что серваки - за бугром. Пашу ведь абидели ))
<tagezi> ну и что.. попользуются гуглом поймут как должна выглядеть нормальня соцсеть, без спама и дергатни, заодно попробуют нормальную прогу
<OnkelTem> это верно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я так понимаю, id в hangouts - это просто мейл? Или можно обойтись без этого?
<tagezi> эм.. хангойз можно сделать, помоему, только войдя в г+
<tagezi> для этого нужен любой майл
<tagezi> ну, свой конечно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а чтобы найти тебя там, что нужно людям давать?
<OnkelTem> какой-то id? просто я до сих пор что-то не разобрался ))
<tagezi> я появился в г+ раньше чем появидся хангойтс, у меня ещё из гтолка контакты там )
<tagezi> какой id?
<OnkelTem> 116408653661000350371 ?
<tagezi> эм..
<OnkelTem> вот ты можешь например меня найти по этому номеру? )
<OnkelTem> я из строки адреса скопировал в надежде, что жто оно
<tagezi> Artiom Neganov
<OnkelTem> ога
<tagezi> ну, значит я могу )
<OnkelTem> Вот в вк например все очень понятно и просто
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116408653661000350371/posts
<tagezi> тут впринципе тоже
<OnkelTem> вот чего они short адреса не ввели
<tagezi> ввели
<OnkelTem> ?
<tagezi> сделай себе человеко читаемый
<OnkelTem> ого, я даже не знал, что это возможно
<OnkelTem> а где там?
<tagezi> эм.. что б помнил
<tagezi> мне он нафиг не нужен.. все кому нужно есть ссылка
<OnkelTem> лан, я в настройки полез
<tagezi> у гугла и в настройках черт ногу момает )
<OnkelTem> это точно )
<tagezi> сломает*
<OnkelTem> tagezi: https://plus.google.com/+ArtiomNeganov/about
<OnkelTem> gotcha!
<tagezi> я бы на твоём месте, перестал бы на страницу выкладывать всякую хрень )
<tagezi> ну, малоли какого мнения о ней будут твои клиенты )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я вообще за этим не следил
<OnkelTem> и чесн гря g+ не пользовался особо
<OnkelTem> но надо почистить, спасибо ))
<tagezi> оставь только записи коственно связаные с тове работой, ну и чтонибудь реально интересно.. без всяких извратов )
<OnkelTem> Надо бы завести еще один аккаунт, что-ли )
<OnkelTem> Для души
<tagezi> OnkelTem: коственно связаные - это новости, наработки, интересные вещи связаные с работой..
<tagezi> душу нужно воспитывать, а т=потом для неё акк заыодить )
<tagezi> мне например ненужно заводить ещё один акк, что бы не стыдно было показать
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да в общем-то мне тоже не стыдно, если честно. Ну, лайкаю что нравится, комментирую как считаю нужным, душой не кривлю
<tagezi> да я вижу.. )) былбы я втоим коиентом, после бы такой страницы сменилбы за пару часов )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: сменил бы меня? )
<tagezi> да ну.. человек безмозгов не способен выполнять качественно работу даже бесплатно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: и что же такого ты там увидел? просто интересно
 * tagezi ушёл переводить план релизов
<OnkelTem> tagezi: поясни, я просто не понял, ты меня назвал человеком без мозгов?
<tagezi> нет, тебя ч не называл
<tagezi> ч=я
<tagezi> пояснил?
<OnkelTem> tagezi | да я вижу.. )) былбы я втоим коиентом, после бы такой страницы сменилбы за пару часов )
<OnkelTem> tagezi | да ну.. человек безмозгов не способен выполнять качественно работу даже бесплатно
<tagezi> вообще, маркетинг, это личное дело каждого, так же как и саморазвитие
<tagezi> у меня директор был, помню при нём был разговор как-то, работал у нас админ, и деректор показал мне есго страничку, ну она примерно такая же была как и твоя, ни одной темы по существу, только каки-то приколы..
<tagezi> ну так вот комент от директора был примерно следующий: "И работает он примерно так же"
<tagezi> так что это не моё мнение ))
<tagezi> я просто на такие странички не подписываюсь
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я на такие тоже не подписываюсь, если что )
<OnkelTem> ладно, не важно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: искал-искал как можно убрать из ленты записи, не нашел. Поудалял всякий бред
<OnkelTem> tagezi: https://plus.google.com/+ArtiomNeganov/posts ? :)
<tagezi> чо сегдня все молчат, футбол что ли опять?
<tagezi> или все бразильцам сочувствуют до сихпор? ))))
<tagezi> так вроде все живы, сутки молчания не нужны ))
<only_you> а чего им сочувстовать то
<only_you> откровенно плохо играли
<tagezi> у меня знакомая была в бразилии во время этой игры, говорит что онитам все реально просто ревели
<tagezi> они такого не ожидали вовсе
<tagezi> у них футбол - это национальная идея ))
<only_you> да я понимаю)
<only_you> но ведь сборная у них сейчас очень слабая
<only_you> чего от них еще можно біло ожидать
<only_you> 1 немцам забили, а могли и того не забить)
<only_you> в германии месяц пили)
<only_you> т.е. чуть больше обічного :D
<only_you> от чм2014 віиграли больше всего немецкие барі)
<tagezi> вот почему экономика германии пошла в верх )
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> да, ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-10
<andrex> вечера
<UNIm95> andrex: Дня
<artemz> мне сегодня в ##russia пытались доказать что убунту не линукс, а в мак ос - линукс ядро
<UNIm95> artemz: А то что земля плоская на черепахе и слонах не пробовали?
<artemz> UNIm95: пробовали, но не сегодня. пару дней назад
<UNIm95> artemz: И как аргументировали?
<UNIm95> и  этот канал где? на фриноде?
<artemz> да, тут
<UNIm95> artemz: А там логи  есть?
<artemz> хз, наверно
<UNIm95> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<UNIm95> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artemz> блин у мобильника батарейка садится за 6 часов
<artemz> надо брать убунтофон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 6 часов это нормально, на уровне остальных представителей рынка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в активном режиме использования
<artemz> впн много сжирает
<artemz> а нормального клиента нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переписать?
<artemz> мне проще иметь несколько батареек с собой
<artemz> и заряжать на работе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Про впн. у тебя дома висит шлюз, и где бы ты не прицепился к открытой сети, весь трафик все равно зашифрован и завернут на твой шлюз.
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечера
<Sergey_IT> ку
<svetlana> Доброе утро.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-11
<rapidsp> че за sd карта.. раздел фат32, ничем не сковыривается, не форматируется
<rapidsp> ни линухом ни виндой
<andrex> дохлая сд карта :D
<rapidsp> она от рождения такая была :)
<andrex> а на нее ченить пишется?
<rapidsp> да, в общем то работает
<rapidsp> но ошибки фс
<rapidsp> вот вроде полечил... посмотрим
<andrex> кривая че поделаеш
<andrex> брак
<rapidsp> ясн
<rapidsp> но как венда ее полчаса деловито так форматировала... а на содержимом это никак не сказалось :)
<andrex> бывает
<andrex> я както копировал папку раз 20
<andrex> а оно все путо и пумто
<andrex> пусто*
<rapidsp> я просто напрягся, когда вошли в систему прерывание треков и переход на следующий
<rapidsp> думал хреново скопировал, еще что то...
<rapidsp> а она вона че
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> й
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-12
<artemz> всем привет
<SmOkE_RU> Добрый день
<Xedker> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<svetlana> Привет.
 * andrex прищурив глазы наблюдает
<artemz> ппц голова болит :(
 * andrex дарит топорик artemz
<artemz> andrex: хм, вроде получше стало
<andrex> тотаже)
<chuma> Здравствуйте! У меня стоит Убунту 15.04, установил finch, настроил под icq - все работает, не могу только запустить мышку - прочитал надо подредактировать файл <gntrc>, но не могу его найти. Подскажите пожалуйста где этот файл может лежать?
<harushima> скажите, как узнать требуется ли активация-регистрация на канале?
<andrex> наканале ничего не требуется
<andrex> насервере
<andrex> /ns info nick там смотри
<harushima> Спс за ответ. Я хочу попасть на #irc.forestnet.org и найти там одного человека.
<andrex> если писать не можеш или пишет что забанен то нужно смотреть флаги канала на предмен +rmz или смотреть список банов мутов
<harushima> Мне дали для контакта два кода:
<harushima> irc.forestnet.org канал #mhm
<harushima> на mhm ничего не нашёл, но подключился к  #irc.forestnet.org но там никого.
<andrex> я думаю тебе нуно топать к ним на канал поддержки и спрашивать
<harushima> это сейча спросто никого, или я не туда попал?
<andrex> да
<harushima> Наверное дурацкий вопрос к астрологу задал))
<andrex> irc.forestnet.org это сервер
<andrex> канала тут такого нет
<andrex> зайти на тот сервер и там уже искать канал #mhm
<harushima> я Не могу подключчиться к серверу не отключившись от текущего?  Я сейчас поставил себе xchat. это нормальный выбор?
<andrex> норм
<harushima> а насчёт сервера?
<andrex> /server адрес порт
<andrex> /help server
<harushima> А вот порта мне не сказали
<andrex> ну без порта скорее дефолтный
<harushima> какой?
<andrex> 6667
<harushima> спасибо, попробую
<andrex> ппц какаято справочная у нас по всем вопросам :D
<andrex> интересно чем руководствуется человек заходя к нам с вопросом не по теме)
<artemz> andrex: всё просто. в ирц, а тем более на фриноде, больше нет таких активных каналов
<andrex> ну фз
<andrex> ##russian канал генты кальки итд вполне активны)
<artemz> на ircline ещё есть активные, но туда сложно зайти) лично меня туда не пускает
<artemz> что за калька?
<andrex> calculate-linux
<andrex> в конце концов есть #help слинкованый с #freenode че самое очевидное)
<andrex> вобщем логика не понятна
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> напугал
<Sergey_IT> пугливый ты наш )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-13
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> q
<SmOkE_RU> Доброго дня
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: привет
<SmOkE_RU> artemz, каким образом шину пробил ?
<artemz> SmOkE_RU: по лесу катался и не сбросил скорость перед металлическим мостом
<SmOkE_RU> Я вчера так же, наехал на бордюр, не очень высокий, но скорость была где-то 23 кмч, думал пробью, но нет, обошлось
<SmOkE_RU> :)
<artemz> у меня где-то 50 было после спуска с горки
<SmOkE_RU> да, там без шансов не пробития))
<artemz> хочу до деревни доехать на велике, 150 км
<artemz> немного стрёмно только по трассе ехать далеко. слишком много дебилов
<SmOkE_RU> Не люблю по трассам ездить. Это точно
<artemz> попробую наверно часть пути на электричке проехать, не уверен только что велик нормально туда влезет
<SmOkE_RU> Влезет, ели конечно тамбур не будет забит
<artemz> ещё наверно поменяю шины с kenda klaw на http://velocity.nnov.ru/?id=10017
<artemz> а то офигею крутить их 100 км
<SmOkE_RU> У меня, кстати, тоже кенда стоит)) Только модель хз
<SmOkE_RU> Защита от прокола: Protek Plus
<SmOkE_RU> мм
<SmOkE_RU> Вот это тема))
<artemz> они у меня прям для говен редких, ехал как то через болото очень был им благодарен. но на трассе и в городе это жесть
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<artemz> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> artemz, Fail!
<artemz> понг
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Никто не встречал foobar2000 для Linux?
<OnkelTem> Нормального плеера для линукса нет
<OnkelTem> точнее не так: после foobar все плееры кажутся ничтожными
<andrex> дедбиф
<andrex> !dedbeef
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dedbeef'
<andrex> !deadbeef
<ubuntuhelp> DeaDBeeF — аудио плеер под системы GNU/Linux. Распространяется под General Public License version 2. см: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeaDBeeF
<tagezi> OnkelTem: MPlayer не осилить?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: гыгыгы
<OnkelTem> tagezi: пашутил
<tagezi> значит неосилить
<OnkelTem> andrex: самое лучшее, что видел - Clementine, но я так и не понял, как мне проиграть музыку тупо из каталога. То есть он создает свою библиотеку, все отлично, но у меня на диске все структурировано как мне надо
<tagezi> ребята сделали декстоп назвали его Крысиный Яд, классная шитука
<OnkelTem> я искал среди Groupby
<OnkelTem> и там только по артистам, песням и прочей лабуде. А мне надо - по файлам
<andrex> tagezi: цылку
<andrex> qt шный видел еще какойто но собрать не смог потому что под вайланд заточен и без него не собиралось) забыл где валяетсо в гите
<tagezi> andrex: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<tagezi> он вроде в репах был
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<andrex> а есть похожие
<tagezi> я когда первый раз пробовал, первые пять минут в панике сидел.. потом привык )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: tiled что-ли? потипу awm?
<andrex> адова штука
<tagezi> потипу емакс
<OnkelTem> хм...
<OnkelTem> фига се. С клавы управляется в оснвном?
<tagezi> он только с клавы управляется
<OnkelTem> ыы
<tagezi> всё управление окнами только с клавы..
<tagezi> а сами проги уже могут мышу поддерживать если нужно
<andrex> а я думал что только я тут извращун...
<tagezi> зазнайка )
<OnkelTem> оправданно ли это вообще, хоть чем-то?
<OnkelTem> ну, я имею ввиду тот же awm, который надругается над окнами и мышовым интерфейсом
<andrex> ненужно тратить 5 копеек на мыш)
<OnkelTem> о!
<andrex> кризис же цены ростут
<OnkelTem> вот что я сразу заметил после установки awm - это то, что ряд окон остались со своими тулбарами. Смотрится по-идиотски
<tagezi> помоему нормально.. и пароля не нужно ставить на систему и диск шифровать, полная секурность )
<OnkelTem> не тулбары - описался - заголовки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пароль не нужен, потому что больше никто не сможет в такой системе работать )
<andrex> хех он так и не осилил свой стремный баунсер)
<SmOkE_RU> У меня свет рубануло =)
<andrex> норм че
<andrex> а нафиг тебе баунсер если комп включен постояно?
<SmOkE_RU> Комп иногда перезагружаю, а сервак нет
<OnkelTem> SmOkE_RU: это взрывная волна из кетая
<SmOkE_RU> Нет, это что-то сзади дома "хлоп" и свет моргнул, компы оффнулись
<OnkelTem> SmOkE_RU: хорошо, что у тебя не Tails
<Sergey_IT> ups же ж
<andrex> вово
<SmOkE_RU> На упс еще разоряться =)
 * OnkelTem смотрит с пониманием на SmOkE_RU
 * OnkelTem смотрит с пониманием на Sergey_IT
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: проще комп починить да?
<OnkelTem> эх, надо будет прикупить, а то мой издох
<OnkelTem> как и раньше - на APC разоряться?
<andrex> ну я вобще тока акумы меняю
<andrex> там дохнуть больше нечему почти
<SmOkE_RU> У меня в доме 3 компа
<SmOkE_RU> один из них сервер
<SmOkE_RU> На все что ли упсы покупать +)
<andrex> 1н
<andrex> на все
<SmOkE_RU> Это как ?
<andrex> ну типо так https://viva-telecom.org/11624/ippon/smart-power-pro-2000/
<SmOkE_RU> Из разных комнат к нему провод тянуть ? =)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> не есть супер пупер почти как резервная подстанция торчащая прямо в сети)
<andrex> но и стоят как сбитый боинг
<SmOkE_RU> И цена у него не вкусная
<andrex> а четы хотел)
<SmOkE_RU> что-то по проще
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> можно конешно взять офисных 3 штуки за пару тыр но там проблем докучи будет
<andrex> греются акумы взрываются
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: велосипед есть?
<andrex> о извращун в действии
<SmOkE_RU> к тому же, кабели от роутера надо будет заводить по-другому
<SmOkE_RU> гемора много короче
<tagezi> динамо машинку к нему и крути )
<SmOkE_RU> tagezi, естественно :)
<SmOkE_RU> у меня на эту тему есть видео
<tagezi> возобновляемая энергетика.. кинул внутрь сникерс и дальше крути )
<andrex> у мну сервак от гроба здорового питается хватает на сутки ему
<andrex> если вырубят свету
<SmOkE_RU> не найду наверно сейчас видео =)
<tagezi> у меня в детстве был велик "Орлёнок" к нему продавались маленькие динамки, фонарик чтоб светил, у меня было.. едишь, он ветит
<tagezi> жужит так прикольно ещё ))
<tagezi> но тебе нужно для сервака будет помощнее )
<andrex> жихель гинератор)
<SmOkE_RU> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O5voOCqAQ
<SmOkE_RU> Вот оно
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<SmOkE_RU> test
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU, Есть контакт.
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<SmOkE_RU> ping
<ubuntuhelp> SmOkE_RU, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-14
<tagezi> утра всем
<leskovnb> help&
<artemz> всем утра
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<akaWolf> test
<ubuntuhelp> akaWolf, Fail!
<akaWolf> тест
<ubuntuhelp> akaWolf, Fail!
<akaWolf> что за тест?
<SmOkE_RU> Хрен его знает
<andrex> OnkelTem: fobnix есть еще. но фз как он по сравнению с fobar
<OnkelTem> andrex: я кстати поставил deadbeef. Получше Audacious, хотя не могу толком сказать чем. Разница в каких-то мелочах, оформлении, скорости интерфейса
<andhacker> jnjn
<andhacker> привет, есть тут кто-нибудь?)
<artemz> я например
 * andrex ненравятся школьники с такими никами
<OnkelTem> Пипец, меня хром просто вымораживает
<OnkelTem> Выжирает всю память
<OnkelTem> Я его по два раза в день вынужден отключать
<OnkelTem> Вот только что снова прибил процесс, после того, как все зависло из-за переполнения RAM. После удаления процесса памяти свободной стало: 7324/16022 (MB)
<OnkelTem> То есть Хром сожрал 9Гб
<OnkelTem> Хочется с ним по-мужски поговорить, но он программа
<OnkelTem> ulimit'ом или apparmour'ом можно как-то приструнить процессы?
<SmOkE_RU> У меня хром кушает порядка 6-7гб памяти при 40 открытых вкладках.
<tagezi> 6-7 гигов памяти? о_О
<tagezi> ну, начиная стого что зафига столько вкладок.. и потом нафига вам хром, есть же ФФ
<SmOkE_RU> ФФ при таком кол-ве вкладок начинает тормозить
<Sergey_IT> а зачем столько?
<Sergey_IT> это как на легковушке 20 тонн щебенки перевозить
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: ну у меня какраз Хром начинает жутко тормозить уже при более малом количестве вкладок, обычно  10-15 достаточно, ФФ живёт намного быстрее, и памяти значительно меньше жрёт
<andrex> откуда у вас такие проблемы
<andrex> я фигею)
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, а ты, чем пользуешься ? фф ?
<andrex> хромиум
<SmOkE_RU> хм
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<tagezi> да зромиум тоде тормозной...
<tagezi> я долго сидел на нём, потом свалил на фф и стало проще намного
<SmOkE_RU> Хром меня раует еще тем, что использует не стандартный флеш =)
<SmOkE_RU> Я вообще так то, флеш терпеть не могу.
<tagezi> ФФ тоже умеет
<SmOkE_RU> Когда уже везде хтмл5 сделают... =)
<tagezi> вообще в линухе пепер уже помоему ко всему прикрутили
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: короче, сдобрым утром ))
<SmOkE_RU> )))
<andrex> юзай links2)
<SmOkE_RU> Ну, честно признаться, я не такой линуксоид как вы, на рабочем компе я на винде, по праздникам в убунте, и чаще в виртуалке на убунте, ну и сервачек у меня на убунте, на сервачке я часто, но там консоль, браузером и флешем пользоваться не приходится))
<andrex> фз серваки ялуше на дебиане или бзд строить буду чем на убунте)
<SmOkE_RU> бсд для меня тяжеловато, а убунту это тот же дебиан, только по проще
<tagezi> сервак на убунту, браузер Хром, мазахисты кругом
<SmOkE_RU> )))
<tagezi> убунту не дебиан )) убунту это экспериментальный дебиан с ещё более хреновой надёжнаться, патамучто кривык канониколовские программисты туда внесли свои 5 тон багов
<tagezi> надёжностью*
<andrex> по мне так ваще лучше арч использовать как сервер чем бунту эту
<tagezi> генту... сервер временно на ослуживании, мы пересобираем ядро )
<andrex> мир
<andrex> не гента это уже ппц
<SmOkE_RU> Так то оно так, но для меня, лучше использовать систему ту, где гайдов больше =)
<SmOkE_RU> На убунту гайдов достаточно
<SmOkE_RU> А вот на остальные, не так
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя на дебиан тоже не мало
<andrex> а убунта у нас уже другая система
<andrex> не линь
<andrex> )
<SmOkE_RU> Как это ?
<SmOkE_RU> Всегда ж был
<andrex> это был вопрос
<SmOkE_RU> а
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<SmOkE_RU> Ну факт остается фактом, не ля спеца, убунта попроще будет
<andrex> принципе 99 процентов хавтушек подойдут хоть для чего
<tagezi> ну не согласен.. когда копипастишь мануал убунты в сусю выдаёт ошибки, говорит нет такой команды apt-get =)
<SmOkE_RU> В убунте yum'a нет =)
<Sergey_IT> извращенец )
<SmOkE_RU> Или как там он пишется
<tagezi> убунта как сервер, это как унитаз без сливного бачка, может на нём и удобнее сидеть, да вот только воняет сильно
<SmOkE_RU> :(
<andrex> можно поставить)
<SmOkE_RU> Как ?
<andrex> хоть пакман
<andrex> руками
<SmOkE_RU> Ножками будет сложновато =)
<andrex> p   yum                             - Advanced front-end for rpm
<andrex> p   yum-utils                       - Utilities based around the yum package man
<SmOkE_RU> Поставил себе юм, но хз зачем =)
<tagezi> =))) рефлекс плюшкина =))
<andrex> райдена
<SmOkE_RU> Издивайтесь издивайтесь
<SmOkE_RU> пока можете =)
<SmOkE_RU> Пойду на велике покатаюсь =)
<Sergey_IT> много бензина не заливай
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> ща прийдет а на нем мут)
<andrex> сразу узнает как мы издеваемся
<Sergey_IT> на примерах учим
<tagezi> злые вы
<tagezi> нет чтобы сразу заданить на месяц, чтобы не мучался ))
<tagezi> забанить*
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<SmOkE_RU> Банщики =)
<andrex> в баньку хочеш?
<SmOkE_RU> Что там делать ?
<andrex> отдыхать
<SmOkE_RU> Да я не устал
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> а я думаю что устал и тебе нада отдохнуть)
<SmOkE_RU> Я в норме, не волнуйся =)
<andrex> я лучше знаю
<SmOkE_RU> Не знаю... Не знаю....)))
<tagezi> знает знает :)
<andrex> ой злой админ пришел
<andrex> tagezi: простите пожалуйста я больше так не буду
<SmOkE_RU> Народ, установил дебиан 8.1, но при установке не было спроса про юзера и пароля, в итоге установилось, но какой юзер и пароль - хз рут не подходит =)
<andrex> ну дык зайди под чрутом или в монопольном режиме и создай юзверя
<andrex> странно конечно что не спросило
<andrex> оно ирута спрашивает и простого
<SmOkE_RU> Может я пропустил ?
<andrex> может)
<SmOkE_RU> чрут это chroot ?
<andrex> да
<SmOkE_RU> хм, но он пароль еще спрашивает
<andrex> чет утя там все через ж какоето)
<SmOkE_RU> эх)) Ладно, переустанавливать буду))
<SmOkE_RU> Теперь я понял, я же, как продвинутый юзверь, выбрал адванс инсталл, и видать там не задал юзверей, при обычном инсталле, он у меня сейчас все спросил =)
<tagezi> вот руки из тазабедренных суставово произрастают, а потом рассказывают что дебиан сложный )
<andrex> нит
<andrex> я самый криворукий
<andrex> могупромахнутся
<tagezi> andrex: завязывай с пивом )
<andrex> не пью вобше
<tagezi> andrex: бурят? )
<andrex> буряты какраз пьют
<andrex> уних это как зубы почисть
<tagezi> те что поумнее не пьют, ибо знают какими становятся )
<andrex> таких мало
<tagezi> никогда в жизни не забуду пьяного бурята
<andrex> а они и трезвые не очень
<andrex> мужики их
<tagezi> да не, трезвые вроде ничего, покрайне мере те которые мне встречались
<andrex> смотря где)
<andrex> северные ппц ушлепки
<andrex> там даже ихние боятся их
<andrex> с топором выскочит дура косолапая такая)
<tagezi> ну я на севере не был.. Улан-удэ, Ирк, Чита, ну ещё был на Альхоне
<SmOkE_RU> Да у дебиана даже судо не работает
<SmOkE_RU> Пришлосбь включать
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> su -
<andrex> вот те и судо)
<SmOkE_RU> хм
<andrex> лишняя фигня твое судо)
<SmOkE_RU> Что-то su - не работает =)
<andrex> прав нет поди)
<SmOkE_RU> Да дело не в правах
<SmOkE_RU> Скажем, хочу отредактировать судоерс, пишу su vi /etc/sudoers
<SmOkE_RU> И не работает =)
<andrex> хах
<andrex> man su
<BRodriguez> debian xp zver cd?
<tagezi> дебиан ХП ?
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: ты вичат осваиваешь? )
<SmOkE_RU> Нет, в целом осваиваю =)
<andrex> !zver > BRodriguez
<ubuntuhelp> BRodriguez, please see my private message
<andrex> интересный ответ
<SmOkE_RU> tagezi: Если ты про "vi" то это vim =)
<andrex> ну vi эт не совсем vim
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: ты в чат из подчего зашёл с дебиана?
<SmOkE_RU> tagezi: #Polari
<tagezi> andrex: не придерайся.. подумаешь надстройку спутал с приложением )
<andrex> :D
<SmOkE_RU> ВОт вот
<SmOkE_RU> Шо придераешься то))
<andrex> вобще он мне не нра
<SmOkE_RU> Кито ?
<andrex> либо ломает все либо ваще не печатает)
<andrex> ви
<SmOkE_RU> А чем пользуешься ?
<SmOkE_RU> нано ? =)
<andrex> nano
<tagezi> andrex: ты просто не умеешь его готовить )
<SmOkE_RU> Нано ничего не подтвечивает
<SmOkE_RU> Да и функций поменее
<andrex> все подсвечивает
<andrex> ты просто не умееш его готовить)
<SmOkE_RU> Ахах))
<andrex> он еще как фанарик ночью светит
<andrex> и спутники сбивает
<SmOkE_RU> http://nibler.ru/uploads/users/11119/2015-07-21/fotografiy-prikolnyh-podborka-kartinki-smeshnye-kartinki-fotoprikoly_9924593293.jpg
<SmOkE_RU> =)))
<andrex> http://lurkmore.to/Vi
<andrex> vi работает в нескольких разных режимах, причем в зависимости от режима одни и те же действия имеют разный эффект. В одном из режимов vi пищит, а в другом — всё портит. Особенно этот эффект радует нубов.
<andrex> я нуб
<SmOkE_RU> У меня с вимом не было еще проблем
<andrex> да я нуб же
<andrex> смирись)
<SmOkE_RU> Да ладно, не скромничай))
<andrex> vi (и его улучшенный клон vim) считается весьма мощным редактором. Теми, кто умеет с ними работать напильником.
<andrex> последнее слово ключевое)
<SmOkE_RU> Да вообще для работы с никсами нужен напильник
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> нет
<andrex> кувалда
<andrex> чтоб расфигачить со злости комп
<andrex> и пойти к врачам
<SmOkE_RU> http://nibler.ru/uploads/users/2015-07-21/setey-socialnyh-kommentarii-kartinki-smeshnye-kartinki-fotoprikoly_761757938.jpg
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечер
<andrex> утра  него
<andrex> у него всегда утра
<tagezi> ладно, всем ночи
<andrex> утра
<Sergey_IT> раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-16
<tagezi> утра всем
<d1mon> Установил ajenti. Пытаюсь зайти. Браузер пишет ERR_CONNECTION_RESET. Что делать ?
<tagezi> d1mon: сомневаюсь что тут полно народу рулящими серваками из до веб интерфейса
<d1mon> понятно :) спс
<andrex> я ищу вот вебморду чтоб виртуалками с нее крутить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: http://www.vmware.com/ru/products/vsphere-hypervisor типа такого?
<andrex> lkz kvm
<andrex> для
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для меня kvm это коробка на столе с подключенными системниками
<andrex> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут я понял, ставится ядро, кажется даже допиленный линукс. И интерфейс, ликальный либо через web
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну наверно вариация kvm
<tagezi> andrex: а зачем тебе вебморда под kvm?
<tagezi> для qume вроде есть гуй
<andrex> м фз
<andrex> хочу и все)
<andrex> вебморду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это линукс. Хочешь напиши сам
<andrex> lf djn e;t yfxbyf. levfnm j, 'njv
<andrex> да уже начинаю думать об этом
<masters> имеется недоноут hp pavilion c Radeon овской видюхой, при переключении в консоль ctrl+alt+f1..6 гаснет экран, при этом "на ощупь" консоль работает, при ctrl+alt+f7 экран обратно включается
<masters> и, посоветуйте пожалуйста, что есть максимально похожее по виду под виндовый aimp
<andrex> дедбиф)
<andrex> разрешение может кривое
<andrex> смотри /etc/default/grub
<masters> в грубе в строке запуска дописал video=1366x768 , во время процесса загрузки экран сейчас не гаснет, но в консоли так же гаснет
<masters> а, кстати я в /boot/grub/grub.cfg лазил, щас в /etc/default/grub посмотрю
<andrex> поменяй драйвер еще может помочну и фрейм буфер выруби если включен
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<masters> в /etc/default/grub раскоментировал grub_gfxmode  и указал разрешение, ничего не изменилось
<andrex> update-grub
<andrex> после этого всего
<andrex> а потом уже смотри
<andrex>  vga=ask в параметрах загрузки как вариант еще
<andrex> либо драйвер видеокарты тупит)
<andrex> пробуй обновить или откатить на другой
<andrex> все
<andrex> у мну творческий запор)
<masters> vga= или video= ? , драйвер уже пробовал откатывать, без изменений
<andrex> первое
<masters> кстати, щас заметил, если нажать ctrl+alt+f6 до того как искы запустились то консоль на несколько секунд появляется, попробовал разные разрешения в параметре vga= , от смены этого параметра разрешение в консоли изменяется, но после старта иксов экран в к
<masters> нсолях как и прежде гаснет
<masters> о, откатился на непроприетарный драйвер и заработало
<andrex> бывают конфликты с дровами
<andrex> vesafb помоему
<andrex> нада в блеклист заносить
<andrex> на вики поищи
<masters> да уж..с любым проприетарным драйвером консоли не работают
<andrex> ати такое ати
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-15
<|\n> здравствуйте
<|\n> я наблюдаю аналогичную ситуацию вот этой https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=771224 можно ли что-то посоветовать помимо "облить бензином и сжечь"? =)
<|\n> ощутимых и сколько-то видимых эффектов в работе инстанса не наблюдаю
<|\n> 14.04.5 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SMP
<readme-txt> привет
<RoninDev> schyuka: Долго, у меня на домашнем уже года 4 наверное
<RoninDev> schyuka: Давно не смотрел, но когда последний раз смотрел, 100% здоровье было
<RoninDev> schyuka: На серваке у нас тоже на SSD сайт с базой крутится, уже года 2 никаких проблем
<andrex> у инка которого щас нет все серваки пооему на ссд даже файловые
<OmenRa> не может обновиться ГРУБ командой update-grub
<OmenRa> висит на Found memtest89+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<OmenRa> *86
<OmenRa> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<OmenRa> http://pastebin.com/asGN9EXp - выхлоп терминала. Что делать?
<OmenRa> повтор: OmenRa: http://pastebin.com/asGN9EXp - выхлоп терминала. Что делать?
<OmenRa> прошу помочь здесь >>> http://ru.stackoverflow.com/questions/555666/%d0%be%d1%88%d0%b8%d0%b1%d0%ba%d0%b0-%d0%be%d0%b1%d0%bd%d0%be%d0%b2%d0%bb%d0%b5%d0%bd%d0%b8%d1%8f-grub-%d0%b2-xubuntu-16-04
<tagezi> @VOICE OmenRa
<snql> OmenRa << пропиши вручную конфиг для група
<snql> попробуй еще сделать dkpg-reconfigure для пакета граба
<andrex> создай катало
<andrex> г
<andrex> и да update-grub2
<andrex> и os-prober ненужон
<andrex> OmenRa: сходи на ланчпад и скажи им что баг в такойто версии возобновидся
<snql> andrex << arch оказался круче ubuntu :)
<snql> жалею что сидел на убунте 8 лет, и не сделал этого раньше
<andrex> на в кус и цвет
<andrex> для меня арч это чето с чемто
<andrex> иногда тока pkg buid оттуда тащу и все
<snql> хотя существует версия что это уже полудиагноз
<snql> и до генту рукой подать
<snql> AUR очень удобная вещь
<snql> и в ветке stable более новые версии пакетов)
<andrex> с aur у них не рекомендуется ставить пакеты) по сути теже оверлеи в генте)
<snql> хз pkgbuild там. установил-удалил. как правилл приложения сторонних разработчиков. может ты про ветки типа linux-git и прочих, та да. стабильность не гарантируется
<tagezi> стабильность не гарантируется вообще
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-16
<dub0102> hello
<andrex> hi
<rapidsp> hell
<Qommand0r> привет
<rapidsp> чейта иксчат из убунты так жестко выпилили
<rapidsp> смотрю только для федоры он и для винды
<andrex> для последней платен
<andrex> убожество)
<rapidsp> ужжас
<rapidsp> но xchat-gnome присутствует :)
<Sergey_IT> целый день дождь (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: угу
<tagezi> вымок до нитки, пока гулял
<Sergey_IT> мы и не гуляли (
<StayaSinic> а может кто подскажет куда копать в данной ситуации?
<StayaSinic> [    5.436013] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input5
<StayaSinic> [   14.831356] systemd-udevd[324]: starting version 204
<StayaSinic> 10 секунд трекпоинт инициализируется. долго чёт. как-то сразу после установки такого не было.
<VisiTh0r> системд бесит, начинает грузить всякую хрень после установки проприетарных дров
<VisiTh0r> а ещё бесит его система выключения сервисов
<VisiTh0r> работает - не работает - совсем не работает
<tagezi> пользуй опенрц, кто запрещает
<tagezi> ?
<VisiTh0r> та ну
<VisiTh0r> оно ж тормузнуто очень
<VisiTh0r> артефакты всякие
<VisiTh0r> у меня на нвидии плохо с этим
<tagezi> эм..а причем тут загрузщик сервисов и артевакты?
<VisiTh0r> ахз. Не ставлю нвидию, системд загружет систему до минуты
<tagezi> не ну используй системд
<VisiTh0r> ставлю nvidia- и amd64-microcode, сразу куча строчек всяких, куча сервисов стартует
<tagezi> блин, в чем проблема? хочеться написать багрепорт? ну так это не на этот какнал, а к каратузу в трекер
<VisiTh0r> да как-бы нет проблемы, не думаю что это баг. Прост как-то странно, был инит - было норм. Стал системд, всё вроде бы и норм, но как-то не по себе
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-17
<Admin1488> Не кто не подскажет как убрать предупреждение типа no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<andrex> в конфиге прописать
<andrex> типа host host KexAlgorithms +diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<vader-57> Всем доброго дня! Подскажите - подключаюсь через cups к удаленному принтеру HP на windows машине, имею проблему filter failed при печати тестовой страницы. hplips по samba-протоколу не работает, но я попытался поставить проприетарный плагин от hp для драйвера, и виж
<vader-57> error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed
<vader-57> На форумах ничего толкового не нашел, пакеты python для qt ставлю, но ситуация не меняется.
<andrex> vader-57: https://redmine.ekb-info.ru/projects/gnu-linux/wiki/Hplip
<andrex> ваще плугин упдатер поидее от рута пульнуть достаточно
<vader-57> andrex: при выполнении предпоследнего из списка сохраняется ошибка NameError: name 'UI_TOOLKIT_QT5' is not defined
<vader-57> то же самое и при sudo hp-plugin
<andrex> ну топай на ланч
<andrex> пости баг
<vader-57> понял, спасибо
<Admin1488> >andrex< в конфиге прописать эт на кадый?
<Admin1488> каждый*
<andrex> ну да
<Admin1488> печалити
<Admin1488> проще тогда альяс и >andrex< в конфиге прописать
<Admin1488> блин
<Admin1488> -oKexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
<OmenRa> решил вопрос со сбойным GRUBом виндовсовским способом
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-18
<Admin1488> Утро
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-19
<bel_ki> привет живой кто есть?
<bel_ki> по хубунте нужна консультация
<bel_ki> ладно проехали
<Admin1488> Утро
<Admin1488> А че так уныло то все?
<Admin1488> artus что скажешь по этому поводу?)
<rapidsp> почему сразу красный показывает? ${if_match $cpu% < 10} ${color grey} ${else $if $cpu% < 70} ${color yellow} $else ${color red} $endif CPU Usage: $cpu% ${cpubar 4}
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Как повяжешь галстук, Береги его: Он ведь с красным знаменем. Цвета одного
<rapidsp> еще версии? :)
<rapidsp> йоу! разобрался :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вирус на Go https://news.drweb.ru/show/?c=5&i=10157&lng=ru
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-20
<|\n> привет
<|\n> обновился до 16.04 и пропал звук, устройство usb, в pavucontrol устройств не вижу, в dmesg ничего подозрительного, в alsamixer могу выбрать это устройство и порулить уровнями, подскажете что-нибудь?
<StayaSinic> добавить пользователя в группу аудио медиа ?
<|\n> оу точно, попробую-ка =) спасибо StayaSinic
<StayaSinic> на самом деле проще с нуля утсановить чем решать головняк. сотни проблем пальцем в небо с этими обновами.
<|\n> много лет просто инстанс живёт, обидно было бы переустанавливать
<|\n> всегда чинил
<|\n> с 9.04 ещё
<StayaSinic> ты мой герой =)
<|\n> оно ещё всё зашифровано
<|\n> ещё раз спасибо StayaSinic я протупил короче не мог понять что изменилось-то )))
<StayaSinic> так заработало?
<|\n> да
<StayaSinic> осом!
<|\n> ещё впоролся в баг этот с gst-plugin-scanner который в 100% людям цпу грузит (есть кажется открытые конфирмнутые)
<|\n>  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gstreamer1.0/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner снёс -> решено, amd64 (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gstreamer1.0/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner)
<|\n> всё работает
<|\n> я наверное неправильно сделал? )
<|\n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bug/1286751
<StayaSinic> сто лет уже не видел i386
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-21
<vamadir> всем привет. Есть вопрос по ubuntu server 14.04LTS и iptables. Суть такая, есть xen (ip US) на нем собственно сервак. Хочу залочить вообще все кроме порта ssh. Но проблема что мне нужно использование его как прокси (ssh root@serv.com -D 1080 ). Если залочить все порты кроме ssh то прокси ч
<vamadir> ерез ssh тоже лочится. Смотря логи и нетстат вижу что он создает INPUT на разных портах от 3000 до 99999
<vamadir> так же хотелось бы узнать возможно ли сделать так что бы скорость была нормальная при просмотре видео с ютюб? химичил с tcp algorythm, но ничего не изменилось
<andrex> нормальная скорость через ссх нуну
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=45011 каменты про радугу порадовали
<schyuka> народ всем привет, спасибо за помощь все получилось http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=280903.msg2213352#new
<schyuka> как сделать своп на другом диске и потом подключить его ?
<UNIm95>  schyuka создаёшь своп раздел/файл и прописываешь в fstab
<schyuka> и че это все что ли ?)
<UNIm95> schyuka: А что ты еще хочешь?
<UNIm95> schyuka: можешь мне 1к евро отдать.
<UNIm95> я буду не против
<schyuka> )
<schyuka> я был бы тоже не питив
<cesdo> Всем привет. Когда я в SMplayer'е выставляю 4 потока декодирования и декодирование через vdpau, то эти потоки для процессора или видеокарты?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-18
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. теперь я пришел с глупыми вопросами про самбу :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> свежеустановленный 14.04 в smb.conf правлена только воркгруп. в сети дефолтные шары принтера не видно.
<FoxLove> Шик. Блеск. Красота. Есть живые? Вопрос получше: есть живые, имевшие опыт с запуском сервиса сервера 1С под убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "они слишком много знали" (с)
<FoxLove> Не исключаю такой возможности. Однако, мне данный опыт очень бы не повердил. На худой конец, узнать как можно выяснить почему сервис не запускается? в /var/log ничего про сервисы. Только в ссх кто-то ломится ежесекундно. Сам сервис выдает мудреную ошибку "E
<FoxLove> rror: service failed to start!" анализу не поддающуюся ввиду излишней информативности.
<FoxLove> Неофитство в рядах "имевших дело с энтим вашим линуксом" тоже не способствует. Хотя, я сильно подозреваю, что где-то кому-то тупо нехватает прав на что-то.
<FoxLove> Хорошо. Другой вопрос. У меня уже сил на гугл нет - уж извините. Я правильно понимаю, что терминал терминалу - рознь и настройки зависят от установленного окружения? Дело в том, что я, подключаясь по SSH, вполне себе радуюсь текстовой жизни: автозаполнени
<FoxLove> е и все такое. А вот xrdp совместно с mate с автозаполнением явно ленится, а bash -x вообще ошибку выдает оО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что есть "автозаполнение"?
<Sergey_IT> это ИИ
<FoxLove> JohnDoe_71Rus, это когда в командной строке нажимаешь таб и команды/пути дозаполняются сами.
<FoxLove> Sergey_IT, если бы. С ИИ проще. Оно обучается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обучается, а потом захватывает мир и убивает всех человеков
<Sergey_IT> таб - это автодополнение, однако
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на всех убунту и дебияне дополнение таб работает
<FoxLove> Sergey_IT, мне ОЧЕНЬ помогает то, как это называется. Факт в том, что через xrdp оно работает совершенно непонятным образом. Преимущественно, это выражается в том, что оно не работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xrdp это с окошками? не консоль
<FoxLove> с окошками. Я ведь написал: xrdp совместно с mate
<FoxLove> т.е. DE у меня mate
<FoxLove> с SSH проблем нет.
<FoxLove> все автозаполняется, что не может не услаждать чресла.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FoxLove: https://askubuntu.com/questions/587365/how-can-i-get-auto-completion-working-via-xrdp
<FoxLove> JohnDoe_71Rus, спасибо за время. Сейчас покурю
<FoxLove> Называется: сначала сделал, потом пошел почитал
<FoxLove> эта херь меняет лэйаут клавиаутур
<FoxLove> все
<FoxLove> если бы у меня была клава, скажем, британская - могло бы помочь с печатью. А вот к автозаполнению отношения не имеет.
<FoxLove> Ясно все. Ладно. завтра с новыми силами сам займусь.
<FoxLove> Удачи, счастья, веселья. Не забывайте ставить лайки под аватарками.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: ir пульты не настраивал?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне вот интересно, если зачем то приемники ir в системе определяются как клавиатура а не как lirc девайс. где найти мануал по настройке и тестированию
<Sergey_IT> в гугле, ixbt может
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там в основном по lirc материалы
<artus> test
<artus> !test
<artus> ping
<artus> бота сломали совсем :)
<Sergey_IT> сам и сломал наверно
<Sergey_IT> test
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-19
<Alex-MenX> Привет. Нужна помощь. При обновлении репозитории появляется ошибка 403 файла Release. Что может быть?
<Alex-MenX> Думал что прокси локальный мешает. Останавливал его но проблему это не решило
<Alex-MenX> Так вы мне поможете?!
<Alex-MenX> Help
<artus> интересно, о чем же 403 говорит, ну прям загадка загадк
<Vasy> гугл гугл
<artus> эх, совсем поразбигались все :)
<Vasy> Это как буд-то диплом дизайнера
<Vasy> гы-гы
<Vasy> бля
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-13
<SergeyIT> andrex: теперь и логов нет?
<andrex> crercbkbcm
<andrex> скуксились
<andrex> датут и нечего смотреть)
<andrex> SergeyIT: заведи знцу
<andrex> ))
<andrex> мне другое интересно) что невидия натворила с никсовыми дровами что профили питания работаютчерез жопу)) вот ничего не делаеш частота 800 мегагерц. как мышкой дернул сразу в 10 раз взлтает)
<SergeyIT> я от нвидио давно отказался, была пара, подвисали я и отдал виндузятникам - у них работают
<SergeyIT> но они старенькие были
<andrex> ну у меня не старенькая)
<andrex> год от роду
<SergeyIT> кстати, форум переехал на новый сервер и https теперь
<andrex> ну вот и причина того что валяются логи
<andrex> тока не понятно почему убунтовский бот тоже не логирует)
<andrex> они давно собирались
<SergeyIT> так может кто поправит
<andrex> переезжать)
<andrex> еще и обновлять форум собирались
<andrex> ибо там косяки с правами были
<andrex> я както даже столкнлся
<andrex> когда локальные пересекаются никто ничего сделать не может))
<andrex> пока админ не поправит)
<SergeyIT> потихоньку работают над форумом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нивидия - кака!
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/SCILJJm.png
<andrex> мышкой дернеш и срау на 3 нумбер
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> ну так стрелочку рисовать быстро надо )
<andrex> :D
<andrex> да это гон) не было раньше такой фигни)
<andrex> видать точно невидия стала какой
<SergeyIT> так улучшили же
<SergeyIT> я оптимист - дальше будет хуже
<andrex> я уже понял)
<andrex> потомхвост ломить начнет и лапы мерзнуть будут
<andrex> или как там
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-14
<juli8882> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-15
<vitol> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<vitol> msg nickserv register
<vitol>  /msg nickserv register
<vitol>  /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-16
<Iksman> :)
<obrian> всем привет!
<obrian> ух... а в списке не было этого канала :)
<obrian> одни боты?
<obrian> ...
<obrian> ..
<obrian> .
<kreve> please invite me to  #linuxmint
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-17
<andrex> kreve: confirm the registration of nickname. check your email
<andrex> or drop this nickname and re-register with new email
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу!
<SergeyIT> бы
<andrex> ба
<SergeyIT> что нового? Страничку IRC и log починили
<andrex> да пока ничего))
<SergeyIT> но вот логи возможно теперь и не пишутся - сегодняшних нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ай ай ай. Яровая негодуе
<andrex> да пофиг на нее)
<andrex> у нее итак жопная боль) ибо сказали что не реально реализовать то что она хочет
<andrex> и пусть она там сама свои пакеты с клеем надевает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не важно что "нереально". закон есть закон. его НАДО исполнять
<andrex> ну сказали что насрать им)
<andrex> включили депутатов)
<rapidsp> все как обычно. никто не исполняет, но сажать будут тех, кого не любят :)
<rapidsp> старая схема
<andrex> распил тюремных камер)
<andrex> сажают щас даже за картинки в сети) 10 летней давности)
<rapidsp> ну опять же наверняка всего лишь повод
<andrex> время шло - маразм крепчал)
<andrex> а во всем виноваты пендосы
<andrex> вот)
<rapidsp> это факт :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них это так же работает. что бы отвлечь от внутренних проблем, покажи внешнего врага.
<rapidsp> ну если работает зачем еще чтото придумывать
<andrex> просто люди тупые
<andrex> вот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> серияль Карточный домик.
<rapidsp> вот да. вот у меня когдато хексчат перестал к фриноде коннектиться, потом недавно емпати перстал
<rapidsp> теперь только конверсатион еще пока умеет
<rapidsp> что происходит в нашем мире?
<andrex> это проблемы твоих клиентов
<andrex> у меня еще ни однин не переставал
<andrex> кроме того случая когда я схватил бан во фриноде)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> квирк работает
<rapidsp> может потому что дебиан тестинг
<andrex> может потому что фаза луны не та
<rapidsp> не... до затмения луны было так же
<andrex> да не она просто не тем боком повернулась
<andrex> теперь терпи
<rapidsp> квирк ну монстр же куда его
<SergeyIT> жди следующего затмения
<andrex> умвр вобщем
<andrex> вичат
<rapidsp> ну и gtk все же хочется
<andrex> гента тестинг)
<rapidsp> неее )
<andrex> а не не все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот тут подумал, недавно было лунное затмение типа редкое. а разве смена фаз луны не на том же принципе построена? и стабильно каждый месяц происходит
<andrex> гребаная невидия  тока мозгу делает)
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: маргетинг :)
<andrex> жду земного  затмения
<andrex> спать хочу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иди,
<SergeyIT> ты же не за полярным кругом
<andrex> вот и я о том
<andrex> сильно спать хочу) а ночь всего то паручасов)
<SergeyIT> ну или в Антарктиду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://images.by.prom.st/14205050_w640_h640_dscn2462.jpg никакие затмения спать не мешают
<rapidsp> вот на работу такую штуку надо
<andrex> на глаза
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rapidsp: нельзя, на работе СНиП
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: на работе все снип. а после обеда снип невозможно, солнце мешает :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо платят за такую работу?
<rapidsp> ну кто ж будет платить за снип
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такое как нибудь лечится ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6JSXvfc7j/
<andrex> письмом владелцу гита)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они в курсе
<andrex> просто видать что то перетащили с одного места на другое
<andrex> не используя git mv
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я думал я подмодули неправильно обновляю
<andrex> у меняподобное было с репом кутей месяца 2 назад)
<andrex> ну можеш руками сам поправить)
<andrex> путь к модулю)
<andrex> SergeyIT: вон твой логер летает
<andrex> который гость)
<andrex> а так норм все бунтулог пишет)
<andrex> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/17/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<SergeyIT> а здесь нет - https://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2018/08/
<SergeyIT> и в поисковик по форуму не попадает
<andrex> не прондексировалось видать))
<SergeyIT> форумный поисковик на ubuntu.ru ищет
<andrex> через гугол
<SergeyIT> да
<andrex> завтра попробуй)
<andrex> :P
<SergeyIT> посмотрим
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-18
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем здравствуйте )))
<CHeRuBaEL> Народ может кто подскажет как поднять звук в ubuntu server 4.4..0
<CHeRuBaEL> Установил alsamixer, ставлю pavucontrol
<CHeRuBaEL> Не помогло
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем спасибо ))) Запустил звук ))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-19
<viktor> Привет всем
<viktor> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<viktor> !search etc
<ubuntuhelp> Found: fstab, ubotu, help, runlevels, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, cowsay, fffc, hostname, boot, /etc/fstab@fstab
<viktor> !search ati
<ubuntuhelp> Found: lsb, help, binarydriver, alternatives, donations@donate, usplash, ultabreaksit@ultamatix, merge-o-matic@merging, roadnav, make
<viktor> !search etc help
<ubuntuhelp> Found: frostwire, tty, moblock, runlevels, binarydriver, burners, usplash, uname, trac-also, mp3
<viktor> Люди помогите относится к Intel
<viktor> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<viktor> всем привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-12
<sudpmr> diskin, спасибо за ответ. в итоге, в профиле находится копия  каталога, формата "имя локального пользователя". - где находятся доменные пользователи и откуда подхватываются их настройки - в полнейшем недоумении
<mintdja> разве в хомяке не создается папка нового доменного пользователя?
<sudpmr> нет, не создается( только локальных...
<sudpmr> ааа стоп
<sudpmr> создается, но...
<sudpmr> речь идет о  первоначальных настройках пользователя... т.е. чтобы например уже и русский и английский язык в панели присутствовали...без дополнитлеьных конфигураций
<sudpmr> то. что в винде называется "шаблоном профиля" - когда у каждого нового профиля автоматом ярлык на...шару там... браузер на рабочий стол выводится ну и иное что-то, нужное. вот была попытка реализовать подобное в линуксе. вроде как СКЕЛЬ для этого нужен
<sudpmr> Файерфокс лечится переустановкой....((
<diskin> sudpmr, про skel прямо сейчас не подскажу, но попробую узнать. а вот с firefox совсем странно. версия последняя? расширения установлены какие-то? переустановка это слишком...
<diskin> по skel, lubuntu и панелям почитай вот тут: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210805
<flx_> Всем привет! Можно ли в всплывающем окошке свойств объекта изменить формат объёма информации на *iB? Xubuntu 18.04.3. https://i.imgur.com/rWKTbkQ.png
<Sergey_IT> а что еще надо?
<diskin> чтобы вместо MB было MiB
<diskin> flx_, а где такое окошко? у меня нет
<diskin> а, xubuntu...
<diskin> Mebibite ох тыж... Show file size in binary format
<diskin> Display file sizes using the IEC binary prefix kibibyte, mebibyte and gibibyte format (KiB, MiB, GiB) instead of the more common decimal format of kilobyte, megabyte, gigabyte (KB, MB, GB). In the binary format, 1 KiB = 1024 bytes whereas in the decimal format, 1 KB = 1000 bytes.
<diskin> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/preferences
<diskin> тут не помогает поменять?
<flx_> Тогда меняется в файловом менеджере и в properties. https://i.imgur.com/oYvWeIV.png
<flx_> В всплывающем окне всё так же MB.
<diskin> значит создай баг в трекере xfce/thunar
<diskin> по идее, это недоработка
<flx_> Хорошо, спасибо!
<Mylt1k> ky
<Mylt1k> есть кто нэтхантер юзал?
<Mylt1k> подскажите ирку кали
<Sergey_IT> #kali
<Mylt1k> убунту на теоефоне себя норм илет?
<Sergey_IT> судя по сообщению - нормально будет
<Mylt1k> deb пакеты нормально встают? если к примеру апач поднять?
<Sergey_IT> попробуй - расскажешь
<Mylt1k> у меня второй андройд, я не думаю что потянет
<Mylt1k> хочу для некоторых операций прохватить трубку, вот и интерес проявляю, стоит ли вообше или в сторону нэтхантера копать
<diskin> второй андройд - это примерно как убунта 6.10? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> валяется планшет на тегра2, офф прошива была на андроид 2, кастомы застряли на 4.2. И очень жаль что некому возродить его на 8-ке облегченной
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-15
<Izwinite> Привет ы
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-16
<Malony> hello
<Sergey_IT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<Mylt1k> qq
<Sergey_IT> re-q
<Ububtuhelplease> Всем здравствуйте! Вечер добрый!
<Ububtuhelplease> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-08-17
<Serafim> Доброго времени суток
<Serafim> Не могу вернуть к заводским настройкам ноутбук Asus
<Serafim> Ответ: нет требуемого диска
<Serafim> Скрытая partition с образом системы цела
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-13
<Sergey_IT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<Sergey_IT> спасибо ;)
<mintdja> этим всё сказано!
<diskin> LOL
<SKonst> парни. а почему вы юзаете убунту, а не минт?
 * mintdja юзает минт
<SKonst> вот. я подозревал..
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница?
<rapidsp> а кто тут убунту юзает? :)
<Sergey_IT> я xubuntu
<rapidsp> у меня на буке только минт влет все дрова подцепил
<Sergey_IT> у меня все влет тоже
<SKonst> да. помню тот момент, когда линуск подцепил всё железо...
<SKonst> без ёбли с установкой драйверов
<Sergey_IT> давно дров не ставил
<SKonst> это был альтлинукс 2.3
 * mintdja на принтер ставит
<Sergey_IT> SKonst: тут не ругаются
<rapidsp> какие дрова, везде газ уже
<Sergey_IT> принтер мой теперь в репах
<Sergey_IT> сканер только нет.... а может есть, давно не смотрел
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, извинити. я пролетарий. это не ругательство, а разговорный язык
<rapidsp> а! палец в линуксе они принципиально не поддерживают
<mintdja> палец?
<rapidsp> вканер отпечатка
<Sergey_IT> SKonst: тут правила жесткие
<mintdja> а...
<rapidsp> *сканер
<mintdja> SKonst: разговорный во дворе. Здесь все взрослые и кольтурные :)
<mintdja> и это не зависит пролетарий или нет. Просто культура речи
<mintdja> ну или письма
<Sergey_IT> SKonst: помню, за разговоры о Си меня выкидывали... а ты говоришь разговорный
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, mintdja, между прочим, Александр Сергеевич, наше всё, отнюдь не чурался народного разговорного
<Sergey_IT> и плохо кончил...
<rapidsp> SKonst: сам слышал? :)
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, тебя выкидывали, а меня за слово gentoo просто банили
<rapidsp> и это тоже
<Sergey_IT> и правильно! Так их, гентушников!
<rapidsp> неверные
<Sergey_IT> язычники
<Sergey_IT> своими ыероглифами все заполонили
<rapidsp> поклоняются идолищу sources
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, какими ероглифами?
<Sergey_IT> консольными
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, даже в убунте есть консоль. хоть её и усердно стараются спрятать
<mintdja> а зачем ее прятать? ) как же без нее?
<SKonst> обыкновенно. а то юзер чего-нибудь введёт через судо, и всё накроется
<mintdja> его проблемы )
<rapidsp> 11я заповедь: не используй судо
<Sergey_IT> особенно аосле советов гентушников
<SKonst> :)
<Sergey_IT> п*
<SKonst> ниправда! вы всё врёти!
<Sergey_IT> нет, мы честно... треплемся ;)
<Sergey_IT> стоит сказать "ку" как сразу начинается :)
<SKonst> сам Бог велел нубу, не понимающему, чего он в консоль вводит, дать какую-нибудь весёлую команду
<rapidsp> а за такое вообще на костер
<SKonst> rapidsp, как думаешь, что посоветовать юзеру, который делает sudo mplayer?
<Sergey_IT> на виндоуз10
<SKonst> т.е. он даже не знает, что судо означает
<Sergey_IT> почитать книжки по линукс
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, не смеши меня. такие даже букварь не читали
<rapidsp> как он вообще попал в судоерс
<SKonst> rapidsp, обыкновенно. через установщик убунты. посоны в классе сказали, что есть хаккирская ос — убунта
<Sergey_IT> вот вся проблема в том, что не читают...
<mintdja> истину глаголишь
<mintdja> хотя бы для начала стоило бы...
<Sergey_IT> а кто научит то, смотришь школьную программу - планы наполеоновские, а обучить чему-то по ним невозможно
<diskin> "посоны в классе сказали, что есть хаккирская ос — убунта" - я вот думаю, не создать ли в школе местной кружок типа "операционные системы" для таких пацанов...
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, ты читал школьную программу?
<mintdja> ну как бы и не обучают... некому обучать то... дельных преподов единицы
<Sergey_IT> SKonst: читал, ради интереса
<mintdja> сейчас мелкие заявляют о своих правах, а учиться не хотят
<Sergey_IT> так преподы тоже не читают
<mintdja> это корень всех зол
<mintdja> https://www.inpearls.ru/851074
<Sergey_IT> diskin: если талант есть, попробуй организовать
<SKonst> это системное. тут программами ничего не решить
<Sergey_IT> это связано...
<SKonst> в раиси слово "реформа" переводится как уничтожение
<mintdja> по сути так и есть. реформа - преобразование в другую форму, но не всегда можно преобразовать без потерь и начало с нуля - тоже преобразование в иную форму. Не разбив яиц омлет не приготовишь
<Sergey_IT> просто те, кто делает реформы, занимается не своим делом... просто бабки на "проекты" пилят... а отчитываются бумажками, и чем их больше тем больше денег
<SKonst> ой всё
<rapidsp> может они как раз своим делом занимаются :)
<rapidsp> ТЗ никто не отменял :)
<mintdja> https://www.timeout.ru/img/Khitskiy/oj-vse-B8DvXO.jpg
<Sergey_IT> чем длиннее ТЗ - тем дороже... бизнес
<mintdja> ТЗ по ежегодному перекладыванию плитки =)
<rapidsp> ТЗ - это не техзадание :)
<mintdja> нет? о_О
<rapidsp> https://lurkmore.to/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0
<Sergey_IT> я, кстати, Фурсенко знал слегка и понятия не имею как он мог реформы проводить без опыта
<rapidsp> и футболом руководить )))
<Sergey_IT> это его брат
<rapidsp> да я знаю :)
<mintdja> rapidsp: хомут меня зажми
<rapidsp> похоже на т9
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-14
<mintdja> по добру!
<mintdja> 5 минут консерва отсутствовала )
<SKonst> странный напиток пиво. 15 минут назад было лишнее, а сейчас внезапно стало мало
<andrex> то что ты алконафт, мы и так знаем)
<SKonst> на себя посмотри)
<andrex> лучше дроворуба поставил бы себе
<SKonst> andrex, не получится. его не существует в природе
<andrex> существует
<andrex> даже ебилд есть)
<andrex> а тыж этот, бдсмщик
<andrex> иди отседа, сатанист!
<SKonst> andrex, ебилд ты написал?
<andrex> я с алконафтами-сатанистами не разговариваю
<SKonst> я не сатанист. я православный
<Sergey_IT> SKonst, все хорошо в меру
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, да. только есть одна мелочь, которая меняет всё. меры нет
<Sergey_IT> точнее будет - мозгов нет
<SKonst> не надо огульно обобщать)
<Sergey_IT> я не обобщаю... жизнь обобщает
<SKonst> нарпимер наш возносмый первый император зело любил буйства алкогольные
<SKonst> бухал бухашку, и подданных заставлял
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, и почему-то жизнь его не обобщила
<SKonst> а напротив - выдвинула в первые ряды
<Sergey_IT> но прожил недолго
<SKonst> чоэта недолго?
<SKonst> впонесебе пожил
<SKonst> вполне*
<SKonst> особенно учитывая продолжительность жизни тех времён
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-15
<SKonst> ing
<Sergey_IT> ку
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, как-то можно посмотреть список последних установленных пакетов? не в /var/log/dpkg.log, а чтоб простым списком?
<SKonst> andrex, Двоичный файл /var/run/log/journal/d513e4731f2e44e5bfa0dd4c03073148/system.journal совпадает, если чо
<SKonst> суки пихают свой серт, и его даже в логах нету
<Sergey_IT> я в синаптике смотрю
<SKonst> ну, я как-то не дорос ещё до синаптика)
<SKonst> точнее его просто нет
<Sergey_IT> о, а в нем только то что через него ставится (
<SKonst> дануна)
<SKonst> он ен умеет смотреть логи?)
<SKonst> *не умеет
<SKonst> а где пакетитки скачанные хранятся?
<Sergey_IT> он показывает свою историю
<SKonst> ужос. как с этим живут уже столько лет — непонятно
<andrex> /var/cache/*чето там
<andrex> покрайней мере по дефолту должно гедто там
<SKonst> внезапно до меня сейчас дошло, почему в дебияне консоль так уныла и неудобна. чтоб у пользователей не возникало желания её запускать
<andrex> тогда мне стал понятен подход всяких альтов и прочих рашен дистороваятелей
<Sergey_IT> а чего надо? В логах же есть
<SKonst> andrex, ога
<SKonst> andrex, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<SKonst> только их сертификата там нет
<andrex> мне то это зачем
<SKonst> andrex, а зачем ты сидишь на этом канале?)
<andrex> я много гдето сижу заче то)
<SKonst> ещё и удоляется сертификат по контрол+ц
<SKonst> andrex, а огороженный видосик как-то можно с ютуба стянуть? youtube-dl перестал осиливать(
<SKonst> 18+
<SKonst> ERROR: BqPE3HnHsrQ: YouTube said: Unable to extract video data
<andrex> беспонятия, я никогда не бзал ни эту хрень и с ютуба ничего не качал.
<SKonst> зря)
<andrex> все возможно в этом корявом мире)
